# Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever?



## Toro

I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.

What do you think?


----------



## Syriusly

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



Quarterback for football player?

For player I would go with Jerry Rice.

For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.

Perhaps I am biased.


----------



## rightwinger

I used to say Johnny Unitas
Then, for decades I have automatically answeredJoe Montana

Have to admit that Brady is the GOAT


----------



## rightwinger

To double down

Bill Belechick is a better coach than Vince Lombardi


----------



## Big Black Dog

Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.


----------



## Toro

Big Black Dog said:


> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.



Why?


----------



## rightwinger

Big Black Dog said:


> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.


One Super Bowl win?


----------



## Alex.

*"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"

Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy

No he is not.


----------



## MarathonMike

There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.


----------



## Leweman

Yep.  He'd have retired 5 years ago if he had to play for the Browns though and no one would know his name.  He's got the best coach of all time with him so it helps.


----------



## Kat

Brady is up there, that is for darn sure. There's probably a long list though.


----------



## Kat

Big Black Dog said:


> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.




He drove me crazy with interceptions. Oh and with the ''I am going to retire - - oops no I am not''.. LOL I do/did like him though.


----------



## Manonthestreet

Brady by far..........Different receiving corps almost every yr. How many more would be have won with a Jerry Rice.....


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

If he wins Feb 5, he'll have the argument.

Go Falcons.


----------



## sealybobo

MarathonMike said:


> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.


Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?

So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses


----------



## sealybobo

Leweman said:


> Yep.  He'd have retired 5 years ago if he had to play for the Browns though and no one would know his name.  He's got the best coach of all time with him so it helps.


Is Payton the greatest?


----------



## CrusaderFrank

On a scale of 1 to Colin Kaepernick, Brady is a solid 7


----------



## sealybobo

CrusaderFrank said:


> On a scale of 1 to Colin Kaepernick, Brady is a solid 7


You mean from colin to ten


----------



## MarathonMike

Seriously, what the hell happened to Kaepernick? Three years ago he was a beast, now he looks like he forgot how to play.


----------



## Kat

sealybobo said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep.  He'd have retired 5 years ago if he had to play for the Browns though and no one would know his name.  He's got the best coach of all time with him so it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Payton the greatest?
Click to expand...



You mean Peyton Manning? Naw..


----------



## sealybobo

MarathonMike said:


> Seriously, what the hell happened to Kaepernick? Three years ago he was a beast, now he looks like he forgot how to play.


Remember tebo won a few games and even won a playoff game? Eventually they figured him out


----------



## rightwinger

Manonthestreet said:


> Brady by far..........Different receiving corps almost every yr. How many more would be have won with a Jerry Rice.....



Look at how many HOF offensive players surrounded Brady....Just Randy Moss for two years

Montana had the greatest receiver of all time in Jerry Rice and John Taylor who belongs


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
Click to expand...


Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games

Quite a career


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


After they started cheating?  Or before?

And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?


----------



## gipper

When you consider Brady's inability to run or even avoid the rush, plus the fact that for many years he did not have great receivers like Jerry Rice or Lynn Swan to throw to or a great running back like Franco Harris or Roger Craig to hand off to, I think he has to be considered the best of all time.  He did it on his smarts, arm, and determination.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm sure everyone already knows how I voted . . . YES!


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
Click to expand...


Obviously you are someone who knows nothing about the game of football.  I don't know why you haters insist on posting on these threads because it's pretty clear that you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## yiostheoy

I think Terry Bradshaw is still the all time greatest.

Brady and Montana have tied him but not exceeded him yet.

I am hoping Matt Ryan will squash Brady once and for all.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are someone who knows nothing about the game of football.  I don't know why you haters insist on posting on these threads because it's pretty clear that you don't know what you are talking about.
Click to expand...

Simple -- Brady sucks -- that's why.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are someone who knows nothing about the game of football.  I don't know why you haters insist on posting on these threads because it's pretty clear that you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple -- Brady sucks -- that's why.
Click to expand...


Thanks for proving my point.


----------



## gipper

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are someone who knows nothing about the game of football.  I don't know why you haters insist on posting on these threads because it's pretty clear that you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple -- Brady sucks -- that's why.
Click to expand...

Brady might be an asshole, but that doesn't mean anything


----------



## candycorn

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



I agree.


----------



## ChrisL

gipper said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are someone who knows nothing about the game of football.  I don't know why you haters insist on posting on these threads because it's pretty clear that you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple -- Brady sucks -- that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady might be an asshole, but that doesn't mean anything
Click to expand...


How is he an asshole?  He certainly is quiet and doesn't have an ugly big mouth like a lot of other players and teams.


----------



## gipper

ChrisL said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are someone who knows nothing about the game of football.  I don't know why you haters insist on posting on these threads because it's pretty clear that you don't know what you are talking about.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Simple -- Brady sucks -- that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady might be an asshole, but that doesn't mean anything
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How is he an asshole?  He certainly is quiet and doesn't have an ugly big mouth like a lot of other players and teams.
Click to expand...

Agreed.  I did post 'might be'  I don't think he is, but some people do.  

He came out early as a Trump supporter, so he deserves kudos for that.


----------



## gipper

candycorn said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.
Click to expand...

Well Candycane you don't know much about politics, history, liberty, government, or the Constitution, but you do know football.


----------



## rightwinger

In both the Super bowls Brady lost to the Giants, he marched his team to go-ahead TDs with under two minutes left. It was the Patriots Defense that lost the games
Even in the win against Seattle, Brady marched them to a go-ahead score within two minutes and Seattle only got the ball in scoring position with a miraculous catch while the receiver was laying on the ground and the ball bounced off his foot


----------



## CrusaderFrank

With a fully inflated ball, it's Montana; deflated ball, Brady's the best


----------



## Alex.

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
Click to expand...




*After they started cheating?

*
That needs to be figured in.... too many incidents of cheating...


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
Click to expand...


You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:

Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.  
In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.  
Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…  

Year   PA      INT
2016 18298  415 
2006 16389  520
1996 15966  542
1986 14469  581
1980 13705  627

Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.  

Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.  

Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.  

Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0

You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.  

Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
Click to expand...


I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly

I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)

So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
Did they win championships?
Did they come up big in the clutch?

Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
Click to expand...

In addition to the rules changes and the landscape of the ownership, the profit sharing schemes, public perception of the  game and league.....and finally whether the QB and the team he plays for are cheaters.

All that and much more have to be figured in.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



Byproduct of the system... Had Manning been in the same system then you might argue Manning was the greatest...


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byproduct of the system... Had Manning been in the same system then you might argue Manning was the greatest...
Click to expand...


True....and Joe Montana benefitted from Bill Walsh's west coast offense that covered up his deficiencies as a QB


----------



## Abishai100

*The Constant Gardener*

You have to think that when there are surefire 'old gen guys' (e.g., Joe Montana), troubled-shaky 'new gen guys' (e.g., Matt Leinart), and in-between 'rustleweed Super Bowl almost-could've-beens' (e.g., Fran Tarkenton/Jim Kelly), all you're left with are the 'tried-and-true' iron-men (e.g., Brady, Bradshaw, Elway).

Brady stands out because of his supporting-staff, the well-oiled Machine that is the Patriots (Belichick-and-Company).

I think Tom Brady is the *Roger Federer* of the NFL when compared to *comets* such as the Cardinals' retired *Matt Leinart* (of USC fame).

Brady may not be the 'best-ever' caliber (e.g., Joe Montana, Peyton Manning, etc.), but he's certainly one of the Iron Men.


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
Click to expand...


Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).

Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
Click to expand...


So...let me get this straight

Montana gets credit for not even making it through the playoffs?  He may have lost in the first round...but at least he didn't lose the Superbowl


----------



## Montrovant

If you really mean best ever rather than best of the SB era, there are some other names that should be considered.  Johnny Unitas won 3 championships and became the prototype for a quarterback.  His style revolutionized quarterback play in many ways, and he held records, such as consecutive games with a TD, for decades.  Otto Graham had unprecedented success as a quarterback.  In his 10 seasons as a pro, he went to 10 championship games, winning 7.  No other quarterback has ever come close to that level of success.  Graham even won a basketball championship in 1 season with the Rochester Royals of the NBL, hence his nickname "Automatic Otto."

I think it's a lot better to stick to the Super Bowl era rather than try to compare to players who played before then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.



Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.

He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.

Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.

when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.

Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.

the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?

Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game,no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders.

 I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> If you really mean best ever rather than best of the SB era, there are some other names that should be considered.  Johnny Unitas won 3 championships and became the prototype for a quarterback.  His style revolutionized quarterback play in many ways, and he held records, such as consecutive games with a TD, for decades.  Otto Graham had unprecedented success as a quarterback.  In his 10 seasons as a pro, he went to 10 championship games, winning 7.  No other quarterback has ever come close to that level of success.  Graham even won a basketball championship in 1 season with the Rochester Royals of the NBL, hence his nickname "Automatic Otto."
> 
> I think it's a lot better to stick to the Super Bowl era rather than try to compare to players who played before then.



Its hard to go back that far and compare QBs
Johnny U was the first "modern" QB running a pro-style offense

Winning championships in the 50s and early 60s was relatively easy
You won your division and went straight to the championship game
You were the best of 14 teams instead of being the best of 32 teams


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
> Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
> and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.
> 
> when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.
> 
> Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.
> 
> the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?
> 
> Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game.no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders. I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.
Click to expand...

For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.


I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Syriusly said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
Click to expand...





Big Black Dog said:


> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.





MarathonMike said:


> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.



cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me get this straight
> 
> Montana gets credit for not even making it through the playoffs?  He may have lost in the first round...but at least he didn't lose the Superbowl
Click to expand...


No.  I'm saying that if coming up big in the clutch is the deciding factor, Montana was better in the clutch.  The ultimate expression of coming up big in the clutch would be play in the Super Bowl.  Montana was better in his SB appearances than Brady.  Montana never lost. Montana's worst QB rating in a SB was 100.  Brady only bettered that twice, once by only 0.5.  Montana never threw an INT in a SB.  In the biggest game, Montana was pretty much the definition of clutch.  Brady has been less so.

I don't consider looking just at Super Bowls to be an accurate way to judge a quarterback's career, but I'm going by the two criteria you stated.  

You could also argue, using your criteria, that Terry Bradshaw was a better QB than Brady.  Bradshaw also won 4 Super Bowls, and he had a better playoff win % than Brady, at .737 to .727.

I think SB wins and even playoff performances are only part of the picture when looking at a quarterback's career.  Dan Marino never won a SB and I think he is rightly considered one of the greatest QBs ever.  Peyton Manning was no better than an average playoff and SB QB, but he also should be considered when talking about the greatest ever.  Trent Dilfer won a SB, but he most certainly should not be.  

I have no problem with someone calling Brady the best of the SB era.  For myself, I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Leweman said:


> Yep.  He'd have retired 5 years ago if he had to play for the Browns though and no one would know his name.  He's got the best coach of all time with him so it helps.



best coach of all time? you should join a comedy club.

Bill BeliCHEAT before he joined the most corrupt owner in the NFL Robert Kraft who Goodel obviously always has his head up his ass,before joining them he was a total miserable failure with the cleveland browns.

I always laugh my ass off when ESPN and the NFL networks kiss his ass and call him the greatest coach of all time because everytime they do,they NEVER bring up the fact that in his five years with the Cleveland Browns that he only had ONE winning season there before getting fired.

He was a complete failure at cleveland and joins the pats and lands tom brady "who he did not even think was good enough to be a starter yet at the beginning of the season when he took them to their first superbowl  superbowl  lets not forget only putting him in when  he was FORCED to cause Drew Bledsoe went down with an injury then"

He was a failure at cleveland,his first season in NE when Bledsoe was his starter he had another losing season.Tom Brady then comes along "who I admit was pretty good early on when he first came into the league before Belicheat corrupted him." Brady turns their fortunes around and all of a sudden Belicheat is the greatest coach ever?

ESPN and the NFL will never bring up those facts or let anyone come on and challenge them and let them mention those pesky little facts because if they do allow it,it shoots down their propaganda he is one of the best coachs ever and that if not for shady brady,he would be a total failure today.

the belicheat apologists when i bring that up then say he won a whole year with matt castle. well matt castle went 9-7 and took the chiefs to the playoffs one season as well with todd haley.Iby that logic,you got to say todd haley is a great coach as well since castle took them to the playoffs that year.

my local sports radio station was the one that brought that fact up about how Belicheat could never win at cleveland,see THEY are not afraid to talk about that because ESPN and the NFL they have to kiss belicheats ass to get interviews with his players m because if they tell the TRUTH about him,he wont grant them interviews is how it works. where my local sports station,they could care less about getting an interview with the pats players so they hold nothing back.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me get this straight
> 
> Montana gets credit for not even making it through the playoffs?  He may have lost in the first round...but at least he didn't lose the Superbowl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm saying that if coming up big in the clutch is the deciding factor, Montana was better in the clutch.  The ultimate expression of coming up big in the clutch would be play in the Super Bowl.  Montana was better in his SB appearances than Brady.  Montana never lost. Montana's worst QB rating in a SB was 100.  Brady only bettered that twice, once by only 0.5.  Montana never threw an INT in a SB.  In the biggest game, Montana was pretty much the definition of clutch.  Brady has been less so.
> 
> I don't consider looking just at Super Bowls to be an accurate way to judge a quarterback's career, but I'm going by the two criteria you stated.
> 
> You could also argue, using your criteria, that Terry Bradshaw was a better QB than Brady.  Bradshaw also won 4 Super Bowls, and he had a better playoff win % than Brady, at .737 to .727.
> 
> I think SB wins and even playoff performances are only part of the picture when looking at a quarterback's career.  Dan Marino never won a SB and I think he is rightly considered one of the greatest QBs ever.  Peyton Manning was no better than an average playoff and SB QB, but he also should be considered when talking about the greatest ever.  Trent Dilfer won a SB, but he most certainly should not be.
> 
> I have no problem with someone calling Brady the best of the SB era.  For myself, I'm still on the fence about it.
Click to expand...


Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home

I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana


----------



## LA RAM FAN

if we are going to get into a SERIOUS discussion about the best coach of all time,well the best modern day coach of all time would be Bill Parcells.HE took TWO different teams to superbowls and three to the AFC title game.

Yeah I know Belicheat was his defensive coordinater but i have never denied he was a very good defensive coordinater,just not a good coach. I could not believe the propaganda the media was spinning when the cheats went on to their first superbowl saying Bill Belicheat turned the team around.Uh tom BRADY turned the team around.

I would not have been happy as i was that the pats won that superbowl back then had i known that game was rigged and the pats had the officials in their pockets. 

Rams wide reciever issac bruce in that game said he had NEVER been in a game where the refs allowed the players to MUG him in a game like that and a former NFL official even stated it was the worst officiated game he had ever seen in his entire life saying he had seen high school games much better officiated so Brady has won ZERO superbowls,a fact patriot apologists dont want to hear since it proves how corrupt the NFL is and how they have the refs in their pockets.

they only lost to the Giants those two times cause it did not go the way they planned it to go as it does not sometimes.

so best modern day quarterback ever would be Parcells or maybe Mike Holmgren.HE also went to two different superbowls with two different teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
Click to expand...


you mean when pete the cheat threw the game for them and they did not earn it? that is why i say thank god the seahawks did not make the superbowl this year,at least THIS time the coach of the opposing team wont give it to them.

Simple -- Brady sucks -- that's why.

yep same as Belicheat.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
> Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
> and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.
> 
> when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.
> 
> Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.
> 
> the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?
> 
> Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game.no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders. I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> In addition to the rules changes and the landscape of the ownership, the profit sharing schemes, public perception of the game and league.....and finally whether the QB and the team he plays for are cheaters.
> 
> All that and much more have to be figured in.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
Click to expand...


In addition to the rules changes and the landscape of the ownership, the profit sharing schemes, public perception of the game and league.....and finally whether the QB and the team he plays for are cheaters.

All that and much more have to be figured in.

For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.


I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.



you know,if all the posters that voted yes would actually listen to your informative posts you always make,they would see how you take them to school all the time on this issue.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?




Remind us when he has 7 like Jimmy Johnson and Chad Knaus in the modern era.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> I think Terry Bradshaw is still the all time greatest.
> 
> Brady and Montana have tied him but not exceeded him yet.
> 
> I am hoping Matt Ryan will squash Brady once and for all.



Naw Shady Brady doesnt count.He has not won four superbowls at all same way Barry Bonds is not the true all time home run king nor holds the record for the most home runs in a season since the one thing they both have in common is they are frauds that have disgraced both sports.

Remind us when he has 7 like Jimmy Johnson and Chad Knaus in the modern era.

how about when he wins his FIRST superbowl.lol


----------



## rightwinger

bear513 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remind us when he has 7 like Jimmy Johnson and Chad Knaus in the modern era.
Click to expand...


Jimmy Johnson can't throw the deep ball


----------



## Wyatt earp

LA RAM FAN said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Terry Bradshaw is still the all time greatest.
> 
> Brady and Montana have tied him but not exceeded him yet.
> 
> I am hoping Matt Ryan will squash Brady once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw Shady Brady doesnt count.He has not won four superbowls at all same way Barry Bonds is not the true all time home run king nor holds the record for the most home runs in a season since the one thing they both have in common is they are frauds that have disgraced both sports.
> 
> Remind us when he has 7 like Jimmy Johnson and Chad Knaus in the modern era.
> 
> how about when he wins his FIRST superbowl.lol
Click to expand...



Jimmys competition was way stronger in NASCAR then Toms was in football..


Now for crew chief /coaches..

Belichick Vs.  Knaus

You do know Gibbs owns NASCAR teams and won a Superbowl or three with three different quarterbacks 

So it's comparable


----------



## Kat

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure everyone already knows how I voted . . . YES!




Jealousy rears it's ugly head in this thread. Its funny. Especially because it goes on and on and on.


----------



## rightwinger

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone already knows how I voted . . . YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy rears it's ugly head in this thread. Its funny. Especially because it goes on and on and on.
Click to expand...

But it is true


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Terry Bradshaw is still the all time greatest.
> 
> Brady and Montana have tied him but not exceeded him yet.
> 
> I am hoping Matt Ryan will squash Brady once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw Shady Brady doesnt count.He has not won four superbowls at all same way Barry Bonds is not the true all time home run king nor holds the record for the most home runs in a season since the one thing they both have in common is they are frauds that have disgraced both sports.
> 
> Remind us when he has 7 like Jimmy Johnson and Chad Knaus in the modern era.
> 
> how about when he wins his FIRST superbowl.lol
Click to expand...

In all walks of life and in all sorts of professional and amateur sports cheating is looked upon with a jaundiced eye and the cheater loses his/hers/its prize. The NFL celebrates the cheater...That is what has seeped into society and one reason why we have participation trophies and PC attitudes.


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me get this straight
> 
> Montana gets credit for not even making it through the playoffs?  He may have lost in the first round...but at least he didn't lose the Superbowl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm saying that if coming up big in the clutch is the deciding factor, Montana was better in the clutch.  The ultimate expression of coming up big in the clutch would be play in the Super Bowl.  Montana was better in his SB appearances than Brady.  Montana never lost. Montana's worst QB rating in a SB was 100.  Brady only bettered that twice, once by only 0.5.  Montana never threw an INT in a SB.  In the biggest game, Montana was pretty much the definition of clutch.  Brady has been less so.
> 
> I don't consider looking just at Super Bowls to be an accurate way to judge a quarterback's career, but I'm going by the two criteria you stated.
> 
> You could also argue, using your criteria, that Terry Bradshaw was a better QB than Brady.  Bradshaw also won 4 Super Bowls, and he had a better playoff win % than Brady, at .737 to .727.
> 
> I think SB wins and even playoff performances are only part of the picture when looking at a quarterback's career.  Dan Marino never won a SB and I think he is rightly considered one of the greatest QBs ever.  Peyton Manning was no better than an average playoff and SB QB, but he also should be considered when talking about the greatest ever.  Trent Dilfer won a SB, but he most certainly should not be.
> 
> I have no problem with someone calling Brady the best of the SB era.  For myself, I'm still on the fence about it.
Click to expand...


How do you know how Joe Montana would have performed in the superbowls HE NEVER MADE?  If he was clutch he would have been in those Superbowls those years.  He wasn't.  How are you going to give him credit for only making 4 superbowls.  It's like you are punishing Brady for making it to 3 superbowls and losing.  Had he got knocked out in the first round or 2nd round that would have been better?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Terry Bradshaw is still the all time greatest.
> 
> Brady and Montana have tied him but not exceeded him yet.
> 
> I am hoping Matt Ryan will squash Brady once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw Shady Brady doesnt count.He has not won four superbowls at all same way Barry Bonds is not the true all time home run king nor holds the record for the most home runs in a season since the one thing they both have in common is they are frauds that have disgraced both sports.
> 
> Remind us when he has 7 like Jimmy Johnson and Chad Knaus in the modern era.
> 
> how about when he wins his FIRST superbowl.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all walks of life and in all sorts of professional and amateur sports cheating is looked upon with a jaundiced eye and the cheater loses his/hers/its prize. The NFL celebrates the cheater...That is what has seeped into society and one reason why we have participation trophies and PC attitudes.
Click to expand...

 sad but true.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana



So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Terry Bradshaw is still the all time greatest.
> 
> Brady and Montana have tied him but not exceeded him yet.
> 
> I am hoping Matt Ryan will squash Brady once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw Shady Brady doesnt count.He has not won four superbowls at all same way Barry Bonds is not the true all time home run king nor holds the record for the most home runs in a season since the one thing they both have in common is they are frauds that have disgraced both sports.
> 
> Remind us when he has 7 like Jimmy Johnson and Chad Knaus in the modern era.
> 
> how about when he wins his FIRST superbowl.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In all walks of life and in all sorts of professional and amateur sports cheating is looked upon with a jaundiced eye and the cheater loses his/hers/its prize. The NFL celebrates the cheater...That is what has seeped into society and one reason why we have participation trophies and PC attitudes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sad but true.
Click to expand...

a big concern in my area with the children's football team and the message Brady, Belicheat and the Patriots are spending out. the fact is Brady is not the best at anything except cheating


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So...let me get this straight
> 
> Montana gets credit for not even making it through the playoffs?  He may have lost in the first round...but at least he didn't lose the Superbowl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I'm saying that if coming up big in the clutch is the deciding factor, Montana was better in the clutch.  The ultimate expression of coming up big in the clutch would be play in the Super Bowl.  Montana was better in his SB appearances than Brady.  Montana never lost. Montana's worst QB rating in a SB was 100.  Brady only bettered that twice, once by only 0.5.  Montana never threw an INT in a SB.  In the biggest game, Montana was pretty much the definition of clutch.  Brady has been less so.
> 
> I don't consider looking just at Super Bowls to be an accurate way to judge a quarterback's career, but I'm going by the two criteria you stated.
> 
> You could also argue, using your criteria, that Terry Bradshaw was a better QB than Brady.  Bradshaw also won 4 Super Bowls, and he had a better playoff win % than Brady, at .737 to .727.
> 
> I think SB wins and even playoff performances are only part of the picture when looking at a quarterback's career.  Dan Marino never won a SB and I think he is rightly considered one of the greatest QBs ever.  Peyton Manning was no better than an average playoff and SB QB, but he also should be considered when talking about the greatest ever.  Trent Dilfer won a SB, but he most certainly should not be.
> 
> I have no problem with someone calling Brady the best of the SB era.  For myself, I'm still on the fence about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How do you know how Joe Montana would have performed in the superbowls HE NEVER MADE?  If he was clutch he would have been in those Superbowls those years.  He wasn't.  How are you going to give him credit for only making 4 superbowls.  It's like you are punishing Brady for making it to 3 superbowls and losing.  Had he got knocked out in the first round or 2nd round that would have been better?
Click to expand...


Obviously I don't know how Montana would have performed in other Super Bowls.  My point is to look at the Super Bowls he was actually in and compare that to the Super Bowls Brady was in.  Montana was better in his Super Bowl appearances than Brady was in his.  That's not saying Brady was bad at all.  It's more pointing out how incredibly successful Montana was when he got to the big game.

If you want to define clutch as winning playoff games, Brady edges out Montana.  Brady has played in more and has a better winning percentage in the playoffs.  However, when it comes to the most important game in football, Montana was the definition of clutch.  He could dominate and he could engineer a comeback, and he always led his team to victory when it counted the most.

As I said, I understand perfectly why Brady would be thought of as the greatest SB-era quarterback.  The thought has crossed my mind more than once that he may be the best.  He is not, however, the greatest SB performing quarterback amongst those who played in more than 1 SB.


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
Click to expand...

Magic Johnson was the "QB" of his team
Horry?  Not so much


----------



## Mac1958

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


Yeah, I grew up in the Bay Area and I've always been a Montana guy.

But damn, I have to admit....
.


----------



## candycorn

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magic Johnson was the "QB" of his team
> Horry?  Not so much
Click to expand...


Okay, then he’s “greater” than Kareem, Worthy, EJ, etc…


----------



## ChrisL

It's kind of hard to compare a QB from a completely different time in football, like Bradshaw, to our modern day QBs, like Brady.  For one thing, they didn't have salary caps and things were run and structured much differently back in the day.  There were also different rules in the game and less games per season, I believe.


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone already knows how I voted . . . YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jealousy rears it's ugly head in this thread. Its funny. Especially because it goes on and on and on.
Click to expand...


I am so looking forward to the SB!  I'm going to a party and I am going to celebrate bigly!


----------



## Papageorgio

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> After they started cheating?  Or before?
> 
> And how do you count the Seahawks game when NE was beaten but the Seattle coach choked?
Click to expand...


Brady gave the Pats the lead and Seattle fails to win the game and that is on Brady? The Hawks caught a miracle pass and then threw an interception. Brady rallied the team in the 4th quarter to put them into the lead. 

Brady did what he had to do and the defense did what they needed to do. 

That said, Montana is the greatest of all time.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
Click to expand...


So if Manning played for New England under Belichick, would he have won more championships.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Manning played for New England under Belichick, would he have won more championships.
Click to expand...

We will never know. Manning fans will argue but no comparison I'd rather be brady


----------



## Dr Grump

Who the fuck is Tom Brady? There's a Greg, Bobby and Peter Brady. Even a Mike. But Tom?


----------



## rightwinger

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Magic Johnson was the "QB" of his team
> Horry?  Not so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay, then he’s “greater” than Kareem, Worthy, EJ, etc…
Click to expand...

MJ


----------



## rightwinger

Dr Grump said:


> Who the fuck is Tom Brady? There's a Greg, Bobby and Peter Brady. Even a Mike. But Tom?


Tom Brady was the kid who said.......I'm too cool to appear on this stupid show


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So if Manning played for New England under Belichick, would he have won more championships.
Click to expand...

I remember early in their careers when Manning was a stud and Brady was considered to be in over his head. The Colts would be favorites and Brady would find a way to beat them


----------



## Wyatt earp

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
Click to expand...



Thank you..


----------



## Papageorgio

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
Click to expand...


That is why I don't think the number of championships is the only factor. It is the body of work. Marino was a prolific passer and never won a Super Bowl. If you are surrounded with talent, it is easier to win. A QB isn't responsible for putting together a team.


----------



## Desperado

No doubt about it now.  Being from South Florida I always thought Marino was the best.  However, Brady's record speaks for itself.  Add the fact that Brady has played in 16 post season playoff games, consider that for a moment that is like playing another full season.


----------



## gipper

candycorn said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
Click to expand...

Damn Candycane...you really can be logical.  I didn't think it possible.


----------



## gipper

Desperado said:


> No doubt about it now.  Being from South Florida I always thought Marino was the best.  However, Brady's record speaks for itself.  Add the fact that Brady has played in 16 post season playoff games, consider that for a moment that is like playing another full season.


He will have played in 34 postseason games, not 16...essentially TWO full seasons.

*Tom Brady's 32nd postseason game means he's played two extra seasons*
Tom Brady's 32nd postseason game means he's played two extra seasons


----------



## Anathema

No. No player whose career is entirely (or midtly) contained in the Parity Era (post-1994) can be considered Great, never mind the Greatest.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I don't think the number of championships is the only factor. It is the body of work. Marino was a prolific passer and never won a Super Bowl. If you are surrounded with talent, it is easier to win. A QB isn't responsible for putting together a team.
Click to expand...


That's just another thing that's impressive about Brady.  NE doesn't really have any big "star" players like some other teams.  Brady has also renegotiated his salary several times so that the Pats could afford to keep or obtain a player that they need.


----------



## gipper

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why I don't think the number of championships is the only factor. It is the body of work. Marino was a prolific passer and never won a Super Bowl. If you are surrounded with talent, it is easier to win. A QB isn't responsible for putting together a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's just another thing that's impressive about Brady.  NE doesn't really have any big "star" players like some other teams.  Brady has also renegotiated his salary several times so that the Pats could afford to keep or obtain a player that they need.
Click to expand...

The thing that makes Brady stand out as a pure passer, is his ability to get the ball out very quickly, but also very accurately.  He can be under pressure and deliver a perfect ball to the receiver.  It seems to me he is the best at this.

I saw him play at Michigan.  He showed himself to be great even then.


----------



## rightwinger

Desperado said:


> No doubt about it now.  Being from South Florida I always thought Marino was the best.  However, Brady's record speaks for itself.  Add the fact that Brady has played in 16 post season playoff games, consider that for a moment that is like playing another full season.


Brady has played 33 post season games


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> No. No player whose career is entirely (or midtly) contained in the Parity Era (post-1994) can be considered Great, never mind the Greatest.



It's more impressive to win continually in the parity era

Back then, you assembled a great team and they could go nowhere without you trading them

Now, you have a seeded draft working against you and free agency. It is what makes the Patriots so great




.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> No doubt about it now.  Being from South Florida I always thought Marino was the best.  However, Brady's record speaks for itself.  Add the fact that Brady has played in 16 post season playoff games, consider that for a moment that is like playing another full season.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has played 33 post season games
Click to expand...

Yes.  The SB will be his 34th postseason game.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. No player whose career is entirely (or midtly) contained in the Parity Era (post-1994) can be considered Great, never mind the Greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more impressive to win continually in the parity era
> 
> Back then, you assembled a great team and they could go nowhere without you trading them
> 
> Now, you have a seeded draft working against you and free agency. It is what makes the Patriots so great
Click to expand...

Agreed.  That is huge.  It is a testament to the entire Patriots organization.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. No player whose career is entirely (or midtly) contained in the Parity Era (post-1994) can be considered Great, never mind the Greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's more impressive to win continually in the parity era
> 
> Back then, you assembled a great team and they could go nowhere without you trading them
> 
> Now, you have a seeded draft working against you and free agency. It is what makes the Patriots so great
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed.  That is huge.  It is a testament to the entire Patriots organization.
Click to expand...

Belechick has continually dumped players who were still in their prime. Made you think....how could he do that?
But he brings up the next in line, makes some adjustments and is back in the playoffs


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> It's more impressive to win continually in the parity era
> 
> Back then, you assembled a great team and they could go nowhere without you trading them
> 
> Now, you have a seeded draft working against you and free agency. It is what makes the Patriots so great



I disagree, and here's the reason why.... the great players of yesteryear would have been great in ANY era. Today's "stsrs" are so protected and coddled that they wouldn't have made it in the former era. 

Along with parity has come a deluge of rules giving all the power to the offense and making any significant contact with an offensive player a 15 yard penalty. We've removed all animosity and real emotion from the game too. It's now about building a machine with interchangeable parts rather than a great team. That in itself makes this era far more pussified.


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> Belechick has continually dumped players who were still in their prime. Made you think....how could he do that?
> But he brings up the next in line, makes some adjustments and is back in the playoffs



That's because he's building a machine, not a team. When he had to build a TEAM back in Cleveland, he didn't do so well.


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's more impressive to win continually in the parity era
> 
> Back then, you assembled a great team and they could go nowhere without you trading them
> 
> Now, you have a seeded draft working against you and free agency. It is what makes the Patriots so great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree, and here's the reason why.... the great players of yesteryear would have been great in ANY era. Today's "stsrs" are so protected and coddled that they wouldn't have made it in the former era.
> 
> Along with parity has come a deluge of rules giving all the power to the offense and making any significant contact with an offensive player a 15 yard penalty. We've removed all animosity and real emotion from the game too. It's now about building a machine with interchangeable parts rather than a great team. That in itself makes this era far more pussified.
Click to expand...

The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league 
Too small, too slow and too weak


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belechick has continually dumped players who were still in their prime. Made you think....how could he do that?
> But he brings up the next in line, makes some adjustments and is back in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he's building a machine, not a team. When he had to build a TEAM back in Cleveland, he didn't do so well.
Click to expand...


LOL

Cleveland is still kicking themselves for letting the greatest coach in the history of football get away. How did that Cleveland team do when they moved to Baltimore?


----------



## Anathema

rightwinger said:


> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak



Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him. 

Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.


----------



## rightwinger

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
Click to expand...


LOL

Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane


----------



## gipper

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
Click to expand...

You make a good point.  But Butkus and Nightrain were two of the greatest of all time.  Both would be all pros today.  

Growing up in Detroit I saw both play.  Butkus was truly amazing to watch.  I got his autograph when he visited my high school back in the 70s.  Off the field he was a mild mannered gentleman.  On the field, his was a crazed animal.


----------



## sealybobo

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Candycane...you really can be logical.  I didn't think it possible.
Click to expand...

Was Bob Joey the leader of those teams? Because Brady is. He's not just a piece of the puzzle


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
Click to expand...

Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.


----------



## Anathema

gipper said:


> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.



Imagine what they'd be like with today's training and medical advances.


----------



## gipper

gipper said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make a good point.  But Butkus and Nightrain were two of the greatest of all time.  Both would be all pros today.
> 
> Growing up in Detroit I saw both play.  Butkus was truly amazing to watch.  I got his autograph when he visited my high school back in the 70s.  Off the field he was a mild mannered gentleman.  On the field, his was a crazed animal.
Click to expand...

Great article on Butkus.  He had size, speed, and determination few linebackers in the game today possess.  He would be considered the greatest ever if he played today, just as was on his day.  Those who played against him know full well.  
Dick Butkus says he could have played 'an extra 10 years' in today's NFL


----------



## gipper

Anathema said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine what they'd be like with today's training and medical advances.
Click to expand...

Exactly.  Both would have played much longer than they did. 

 I was a boy when Butkus retired. I cried...and I was a Lions fan.


----------



## gipper

Watch this....go to the 52 second mark...he takes our Charlie Sanders (also in the Hall of Fame) of the Lions..a hit I will never forget.  I saw him play at the old Tiger Stadium and he hit a Lion so hard, I heard it in the upper deck.  The dude was unbelievable.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
Click to expand...

For their day....yes

Neither works out to the level today's players do. Neither had the size or speed needed in today's game

You really can't compare any athlete in any sport from fifty years ago to those of today


----------



## gipper

I know this thread is about Brady, but Butkus was without question the greatest linebacker of all time and maybe the greatest football player of all time.

Great video here....there is not a linebacker in the game today, that hits like he did.  I loved watching him play.


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For their day....yes
> 
> Neither works out to the level today's players do. Neither had the size or speed needed in today's game
> 
> You really can't compare any athlete in any sport from fifty years ago to those of today
Click to expand...

I can't agree.  Few linebackers today possess the talent Butkus had.  With the advanced training and techniques used today, Butkus would have played 10 more years (as he said).  

He had speed and size that matched many LBs today.  But few had his desire and love of the game.


----------



## G.T.

Big Black Dog said:


> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.


favre blew so many games on interceptions this is just redonkulous


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> I know this thread is about Brady, but Butkus was without question the greatest linebacker of all time and maybe the greatest football player of all time.
> 
> Great video here....there is not a linebacker in the game today, that hits like he did.  I loved watching him play.



Lawrence Taylor was much better


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For their day....yes
> 
> Neither works out to the level today's players do. Neither had the size or speed needed in today's game
> 
> You really can't compare any athlete in any sport from fifty years ago to those of today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't agree.  Few linebackers today possess the talent Butkus had.  With the advanced training and techniques used today, Butkus would have played 10 more years (as he said).
> 
> He had speed and size that matched many LBs today.  But few had his desire and love of the game.
Click to expand...


I too have romantic views of the athletes I grew up with in the 60s and 70s. They were the heroes of my youth

But baseball players were not as good, football players were not nearly as good, basketball was an entirely different game
In measurable sports like track or swimming...the records of the day have been shattered

Players today are bigger, stronger and faster. They have scientific training and computer analysis to refine their skills. They also have drugs that turn them into supermen. Injuries that would have ended a career 50 years ago, put you out of action for a few months


----------



## Papageorgio

Jim Brown was the greatest all time.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.


For that era.


----------



## Jarlaxle

gipper said:


> When you consider Brady's inability to run or even avoid the rush, plus the fact that for many years he did not have great receivers like Jerry Rice or Lynn Swan to throw to or a great running back like Franco Harris or Roger Craig to hand off to, I think he has to be considered the best of all time.  He did it on his smarts, arm, and determination.


Aside from Moss (who, I must say, he never won with), Brady has had about three truly GREAT targets: Edelman, Gronk, and Welker.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Byproduct of the system... Had Manning been in the same system then you might argue Manning was the greatest...
Click to expand...

Bullshit...Manning has-consistently-choked in the postseason.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
Click to expand...

Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.

Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.



I look at Jim Brown and he was big, fast and strong. A man among boys 
But you have to look at the size, strength and speed of those who were trying to tackle him. 
Would he dominate today?  He would probably be one of the better backs in the league. But he would not get away with a lot of what he got away with in the 50s


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
Click to expand...

Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think Terry Bradshaw is still the all time greatest.
> 
> Brady and Montana have tied him but not exceeded him yet.
> 
> I am hoping Matt Ryan will squash Brady once and for all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Naw Shady Brady doesnt count.He has not won four superbowls at all same way Barry Bonds is not the true all time home run king nor holds the record for the most home runs in a season since the one thing they both have in common is they are frauds that have disgraced both sports.
> 
> Remind us when he has 7 like Jimmy Johnson and Chad Knaus in the modern era.
> 
> how about when he wins his FIRST superbowl.lol
Click to expand...

You really should see a doctor for those hallucinations.


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
Click to expand...

Brady destroyed evidence.


A  court of law upheld his suspension for cause.


----------



## Jarlaxle

No, that's a lie.

Also note: he was under no obligation to turn over his phone, and in fact, was more or less obligated NOT to do so. (According to a 30-year veteran labor-law attorney.)


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For their day....yes
> 
> Neither works out to the level today's players do. Neither had the size or speed needed in today's game
> 
> You really can't compare any athlete in any sport from fifty years ago to those of today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't agree.  Few linebackers today possess the talent Butkus had.  With the advanced training and techniques used today, Butkus would have played 10 more years (as he said).
> 
> He had speed and size that matched many LBs today.  But few had his desire and love of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I too have romantic views of the athletes I grew up with in the 60s and 70s. They were the heroes of my youth
> 
> But baseball players were not as good, football players were not nearly as good, basketball was an entirely different game
> In measurable sports like track or swimming...the records of the day have been shattered
> 
> Players today are bigger, stronger and faster. They have scientific training and computer analysis to refine their skills. They also have drugs that turn them into supermen. Injuries that would have ended a career 50 years ago, put you out of action for a few months
Click to expand...

Not as it applies to Butkus.  Generally I would agree though.  

You need to look at his stats.  He was 6-3 and 245.  Certainly big enough by today's standards.  Plus he ran the 40 in 4.6.  Good enough today.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.
> 
> 
> 
> For that era.
Click to expand...


All time.


----------



## Montrovant

Jarlaxle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
Click to expand...


Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.


----------



## Montrovant

Jarlaxle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't people give jim kelly a lot of credit just for making it to 4 superbowls and losing them? OK, now consider if Brady loses that will be 3 times he lost a Superbowl?
> 
> So wouldn't you say a QB who made it to 3 superbowls and lost them was pretty damn good? So even if you took away bradys 4 superbowl wins you would admit he's pretty damn good. How many men have been to 3 superbowls? Not many. He's either going to be 4 wins 3 loses or 5 wins 2 loses. Either way that's a lot more winning than anyone else. I'd rather have bradys career than anyone elses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
> Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.
> 
> Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.
Click to expand...


Yep.

And if conference championships were what we were talking about, Brady clearly has the superior record.


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For their day....yes
> 
> Neither works out to the level today's players do. Neither had the size or speed needed in today's game
> 
> You really can't compare any athlete in any sport from fifty years ago to those of today
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I can't agree.  Few linebackers today possess the talent Butkus had.  With the advanced training and techniques used today, Butkus would have played 10 more years (as he said).
> 
> He had speed and size that matched many LBs today.  But few had his desire and love of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I too have romantic views of the athletes I grew up with in the 60s and 70s. They were the heroes of my youth
> 
> But baseball players were not as good, football players were not nearly as good, basketball was an entirely different game
> In measurable sports like track or swimming...the records of the day have been shattered
> 
> Players today are bigger, stronger and faster. They have scientific training and computer analysis to refine their skills. They also have drugs that turn them into supermen. Injuries that would have ended a career 50 years ago, put you out of action for a few months
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not as it applies to Butkus.  Generally I would agree though.
> 
> You need to look at his stats.  He was 6-3 and 245.  Certainly big enough by today's standards.  Plus he ran the 40 in 4.6.  Good enough today.
Click to expand...

I look at him like a Brian Urlacher only a little smaller


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is going to his seventh Superbowl and has been to eleven AFC Championship games and 33 total playoff games
> 
> Quite a career
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
> Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.
> 
> Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And if conference championships were what we were talking about, Brady clearly has the superior record.
Click to expand...


We are talking about the GOAT and conference championships come into play


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at Jim Brown and he was big, fast and strong. A man among boys
> But you have to look at the size, strength and speed of those who were trying to tackle him.
> Would he dominate today?  He would probably be one of the better backs in the league. But he would not get away with a lot of what he got away with in the 50s
Click to expand...


I hate those "would he dominate today?" questions.  Brown doesn't play today.  He had to play against the available competition and within the existing rules.

You can argue that today's players are superior physically and that Brown would not have nearly the level of success he had then against current athletes.  However, you might also argue that if today's athletes had to play with the same rules Brown did, that they would not have the same success they do.  The same might be argued about the conditions Brown played in, with things like small salaries, lesser medical treatment, less recognition or celebrity, poorer quality stadiums, even racial difficulties making for a far different dynamic.

Brown may not be the most athletic running back in NFL history, but he was certainly one of the most dominant, probably the most dominant, ever to play.  That might not make him the GOAT, but it is a strong argument in his favor.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
Click to expand...


Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
> Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.
> 
> Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And if conference championships were what we were talking about, Brady clearly has the superior record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the GOAT and conference championships come into play
Click to expand...


You are adding new criteria.  Earlier you said it came down to Super Bowl wins and being clutch.  It seems you need to define clutch, because how the quarterback performs in the biggest game possible is clearly not the definition.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
Click to expand...


I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.
> 
> 
> 
> For that era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All time.
Click to expand...

Nah, the game has changed and evolved since its inception so have the players and the skills required.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
Click to expand...


They all cheat to one degree or another. I find the whole issue pretty silly. Brady and Montana are two great QBs.


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You’re right.  He’s not responsible for it but if he had started his career in 1980 instead of 2000, he’d be facing the following:
> 
> Defensive backs who could get away with MUCH more in terms of coverage, stick-um, and defensive  units that had much more freedom to decapitate the QB.  Consider this.  In 1980, the total number of passes was 13,705.  And there was 627 interceptions.
> In 2016, there was nearly 5,000 more pass attempts made by NFL quarterbacks but over 200 fewer interceptions.
> Some of this increase in passing is due to expansion and new/replacement teams in Jacksonville, Carolina, Houston and Cleveland but it would stand to reason that the dilution of QBs (it being a far more complex position) would lead to more interceptions, not fewer.  Also, it would stand to reason that the field being the same size, the athletes being bagger, stronger, and faster would mean more interceptions etc…
> 
> Year   PA      INT
> 2016 18298  415
> 2006 16389  520
> 1996 15966  542
> 1986 14469  581
> 1980 13705  627
> 
> Put another way, In 1980, when Joe Montana started making his name…there were 28 teams.  The Raiders had 35 interceptions as a team.  The Saints had the fewest with 12.  In the pass happy 2016 season with about 5,000 more passes, the KC Chiefs lead the league with 18 INTs…6 teams had 10 or fewer grabs.
> 
> Clearly, the league favors passers more now than ever before; or at least in recent history.
> 
> Brady has been assisted by the expansion more than most as well.  Three of the new franchises that found their way into the league are AFC teams, Houston, Cleveland and Jacksonville.
> 
> Houston is a -28 on 106 wins and 134 losses
> Cleveland (who has NEVER won more than 10 games since reinstatement) is apparently -200 with 88 wins and 200 losses
> Jacksonville are a -42:  155-197-0
> 
> You think Brady/NE has done well against these guys?  You’re right   7 and 0 against the Jags, 6 and 1 against the Texans and 7 and 2 against the Browns (since 1999).  Of course, expansion has a tendency to lower the barriers for entry.  One could argue that he, a 6th round choice, benefitted from it as well.  If the Jags, Panthers, and Browns not been there, 18 more players would have been on the board when Brady was selected…who is to say whether the Patriots had one of them ahead.    Further…the AFC east competition for the Patriots has not exactly been a model of consistency.  Miami has had 8 coaches since 2000, so has Buffalo.  The Gents have had 5.  Presumably, that is 21 different playbook, 21 different philosophies, lord knows how many different GMs, PPDs, and coordinators.
> 
> Again, let me stress, none of this is something that benefits Brady directly.  It’s simply the environment he has prospered in and every other QB had essentially the same opportunity.  Brady is great but it is hard to find another QB that has benefitted as much from the environment as TB—or one that has mercilessly dispatched his foes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
> Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.
> 
> Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And if conference championships were what we were talking about, Brady clearly has the superior record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the GOAT and conference championships come into play
Click to expand...

One cannot take Brady's accomplishments where some consider  him the "greatest" without accounting for those instances that have gained him the wins such as the serial cheating and reasons for his suspensions. Unless, of course, that person is incapable of being honest.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all cheat to one degree or another. I find the whole issue pretty silly. Brady and Montana are two great QBs.
Click to expand...

Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
> Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.
> 
> Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And if conference championships were what we were talking about, Brady clearly has the superior record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the GOAT and conference championships come into play
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are adding new criteria.  Earlier you said it came down to Super Bowl wins and being clutch.  It seems you need to define clutch, because how the quarterback performs in the biggest game possible is clearly not the definition.
Click to expand...


Brady has been clutch in all six of his superbowls 

If two players each have four wins, next step is to look at appearances as a tiebreaker


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I try to avoid comparing statistics between era's. The game has changed significantly
> 
> I don't see any benefit from expansion. You still have to finish at the top of the heap....which Brady has done repeatedly
> Montana had to beat 27 other teams, Brady had to beat 31 other teams (Vince Lombardi's Packers only had to beat 13 other teams)
> 
> So if you can't really compare statistics you have to look at:
> Did they win championships?
> Did they come up big in the clutch?
> 
> Both Brady and Montana did both. I give Brady a slight edge now, and hands down if he beats the Falcons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
> Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.
> 
> Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And if conference championships were what we were talking about, Brady clearly has the superior record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the GOAT and conference championships come into play
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One cannot take Brady's accomplishments where some consider  him the "greatest" without accounting for those instances that have gained him the wins such as the serial cheating and reasons for his suspensions. Unless, of course, that person is incapable of being honest.
Click to expand...

Sorry, I don't get a hardon for deflated footballs


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all cheat to one degree or another. I find the whole issue pretty silly. Brady and Montana are two great QBs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.
Click to expand...


Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> 
> 
> Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
> Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.
> 
> Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And if conference championships were what we were talking about, Brady clearly has the superior record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the GOAT and conference championships come into play
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> One cannot take Brady's accomplishments where some consider  him the "greatest" without accounting for those instances that have gained him the wins such as the serial cheating and reasons for his suspensions. Unless, of course, that person is incapable of being honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I don't get a hardon for deflated footballs
Click to expand...

Totality brother totality.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all cheat to one degree or another. I find the whole issue pretty silly. Brady and Montana are two great QBs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
Click to expand...

Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They all cheat to one degree or another. I find the whole issue pretty silly. Brady and Montana are two great QBs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
Click to expand...


Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They all cheat to one degree or another. I find the whole issue pretty silly. Brady and Montana are two great QBs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
Click to expand...

Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?

Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and Montana have the same number of Super Bowl wins.  Montana never lost a SB.  I'm not sure how, by your stated metric, that would put Brady ahead.  Montana would seem to be more "clutch" based on winning percentage in the big game and stats (no INT in his 4 SBs).
> 
> Either one of them are perfectly valid to argue as the best of the SB era.
> 
> 
> 
> Montana has four conference championships and four Super Bowl rings.
> Brady has SEVEN conference championships and also four Super Bowl rings.
> 
> Thus, Montana lost before even managing to get to the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep.
> 
> And if conference championships were what we were talking about, Brady clearly has the superior record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We are talking about the GOAT and conference championships come into play
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are adding new criteria.  Earlier you said it came down to Super Bowl wins and being clutch.  It seems you need to define clutch, because how the quarterback performs in the biggest game possible is clearly not the definition.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has been clutch in all six of his superbowls
> 
> If two players each have four wins, next step is to look at appearances as a tiebreaker
Click to expand...


Ah, so a quarterback can be clutch in a loss?  Well, perhaps Montana was clutch in his playoff losses as well, so simply looking at number of wins is not a good determining factor.....


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all cheat to one degree or another. I find the whole issue pretty silly. Brady and Montana are two great QBs.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
Click to expand...


"Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.


----------



## Oldstyle

I was listening to Bill Romanowski yesterday on the Cowherd show.  He stated that right now he rates Montana ahead of Brady but said he would have to call Brady the best ever if the Patriots win yet another Super Bowl.  Keep in mind that Romanowski was a 49er teammate of Joe Montana and readily admits he is biased towards Joe.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.
Click to expand...

Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
> Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
> and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.
> 
> when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.
> 
> Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.
> 
> the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?
> 
> Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game.no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders. I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
Click to expand...


Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!

You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
Click to expand...


other way around brady  apologist.

what do all these people have in common?
Roger Clemons.
Barry Bonds
Sammy Sosa
Mark Mcguire
Lance Armstrong
Tom Brady
Bill Belicheat
Chicago Black Sox
New England Patriots
 you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.

You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.


you lose,and alex checkmates you.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around brady  apologist.
> 
> what do all these people have in common?
> Roger Clemons.
> Barry Bonds
> Sammy Sosa
> Mark Mcguire
> Lance Armstrong
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheat
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots
> you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
> The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
> 1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
> 2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.
> 
> You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.
> 
> 
> you lose,and alex checkmates you.
Click to expand...


Do you even have any idea what my post said?


----------



## Jarlaxle

No...no, he doesn't.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.
Click to expand...


I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.

Here's Rice: 
Here's Montana :


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around brady  apologist.
> 
> what do all these people have in common?
> Roger Clemons.
> Barry Bonds
> Sammy Sosa
> Mark Mcguire
> Lance Armstrong
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheat
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots
> you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
> The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
> 1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
> 2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.
> 
> You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.
> 
> 
> you lose,and alex checkmates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even have any idea what my post said?
Click to expand...


well I know you are in denial about government corruption and that we live in a facist dictatership with nothing but a bunch of criminals and mass murderers in washington running our country so I just assumed you are in denial how corrupt the NFL is as well and how thec cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history even bigger then the black scandal so i confess i did what you do when you look into 9/11,only read parts of your post.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> No. No player whose career is entirely (or midtly) contained in the Parity Era (post-1994) can be considered Great, never mind the Greatest.


exactly. people here dont get it that the only way you can win division title aftter division title and be in the superbowl so many times in this day and age of parity is if you have the commissioner in your pockets as the pats do.

without Goddel having his head up krafts ass all the time and they always have the home town refs in their pockets,there is no way their home winning record is impressive like that or they win so many playoff games at home all the time. last time they won  playoff game on the ROAD was ten years ago,when they cant cheat on the road in the PLAYOFFS ,they cant win. that is why seattles home record as well is also not impressive,they also have the home town refs in their pockets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gipper said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys like Marino, Peyton and even Dan Fouts were great Fantasy Football QBs and put up great numbers. But when considering the GOAT, you gotta have some rings
> Peyton won two rings but was not terribly impressive in either win. He is more remembered for getting to the playoffs with one of the best records in the league and then losing at home
> 
> I loved Joe Montana, one of the most clutch QBs ever. Even at Notre Dame, he had heart and would not quit. The game was never over as long as Joe had the ball and there was time on the clock
> Brady has the same type of mentality. I just think that over the years, and he is now 40, he has eclipsed Montana
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by that rationalization…wouldn’t Robert Horry be considered a “greater” player than Magic Johnson?   Magic only has 5 rings; Horry has seven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Damn Candycane...you really can be logical.  I didn't think it possible.
Click to expand...


tell me that when it happens,that would be a first.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence.
> 
> 
> A  court of law upheld his suspension for cause.
Click to expand...


 a joke of a suspension lets not forget.if Goodel did not have his head up Krafts ass and cared about the integrity of the game,he would have suspended Brady and entire SEASON,banned Belicheat from the NFL,and Kraft would have lost ownership. Eddie D Bartelo lost ownership of the niners for a far less offense than what the cheats have done   cause the cheats are like politicians,same way politicians get away with crimes everyday we go to jail for,the cheats get away with scandal after scadal other NFL would get far sinister punishment over if they did the same thing they did.

this raider fan nailed it below saying what i have said for years,how goodell has his head up krafts ass.

HERE IT IS WITHOUT DELAY,This FANTASTIC piece by an NFL fan.
This story is important because this is the backbone of the league’s (and especially Goodell’s) love affair with Kraft and the Patriots. Yes Goodell helped – but it was Kraft’s huge wallet that kept the Pets in the critical Boston market which is what everyone (including Kraft himself) wanted to happen. This is one of the reasons (if not the main one) why Goodell destroyed the spygate tapes.

OTOH, this is not Oakland. There are many differences – far too many to cover in one post – but the main one is the Bay area will still have a team if the Raiders leave… the 49ers. I know the local Nation folks don’t want to hear it – but that’s the reality. If the Pets left "New England" (read "Boston" ) – it would have been very hard to put another team there because the natives and the government did not want to pay for a stadium. So they would have needed an existing owner with a HUGE wallet who ALSO wanted to move his team to build a stadium on his own (as Kraft was willing to do) OR – even worse – find an expansion owner/group with enough cash to buy a team AND build a stadium. It cannot be understated how important it was for the league to keep Kraft where he was – the new stadium he built was basically gravy on top. This is why the Pets get away with murder on the field – because Goodell is beholden to Kraft.

as I said,i could not have said it better myself,this guy nailed it to a tee.
gives standing ovation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Belechick has continually dumped players who were still in their prime. Made you think....how could he do that?
> But he brings up the next in line, makes some adjustments and is back in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's because he's building a machine, not a team. When he had to build a TEAM back in Cleveland, he didn't do so well.
Click to expand...


ever notice  how ESPN and the NFL always kiss hiss ass calling him the greatest coach ever by NEVER bringing up that fact?  they never bring up that fact how he was a failure at clevealand with just one winning season in five years cause it will shoot down their theory that he is not that good a coach and that Brady saved his ass from the toliet of being a nobody well that and the fact the cheats had the NFL in their pockets that year,the bs TUCK rule taking the game away from the raiders and the refs allowing the pats players to mug the rams recievers as well as illegally taping the rams practices. Kurt warner to his credit came out and said that he did not think that game was offciated fairly. and remember i cant stand warner,i hate him cause he played for that phony fraud team in st louis.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
> Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
> and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.
> 
> when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.
> 
> Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.
> 
> the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?
> 
> Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game.no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders. I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
Click to expand...

I do not like cheaters, no secret there.

  I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
...know what I mean _PUFFER_?



Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.
> 
> Here's Rice:
> Here's Montana :
Click to expand...

The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.
> 
> Here's Rice:
> Here's Montana :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
Click to expand...


Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.

But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around brady  apologist.
> 
> what do all these people have in common?
> Roger Clemons.
> Barry Bonds
> Sammy Sosa
> Mark Mcguire
> Lance Armstrong
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheat
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots
> you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
> The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
> 1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
> 2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.
> 
> You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.
> 
> 
> you lose,and alex checkmates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even have any idea what my post said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I know you are in denial about government corruption and that we live in a facist dictatership with nothing but a bunch of criminals and mass murderers in washington running our country so I just assumed you are in denial how corrupt the NFL is as well and how thec cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history even bigger then the black scandal so i confess i did what you do when you look into 9/11,only read parts of your post.lol
Click to expand...


My post was a single sentence.  You read "parts" of my single sentence post?


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.
> 
> Here's Rice:
> Here's Montana :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
Click to expand...

You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot


That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.
> 
> Here's Rice:
> Here's Montana :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
Click to expand...


Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.

I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?

If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.  

Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.
> 
> Here's Rice:
> Here's Montana :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
Click to expand...

I saw the vid, pinhead.


You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I look at Jim Brown and he was big, fast and strong. A man among boys
> But you have to look at the size, strength and speed of those who were trying to tackle him.
> Would he dominate today?  He would probably be one of the better backs in the league. But he would not get away with a lot of what he got away with in the 50s
Click to expand...

Yea but the Jim Brown today would be bigger than all the guys today. 

Guys like Jim Brown aren't born everyday


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.


Barry Sanders but in a different way. Fuck emmitt smith


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.
> 
> Here's Rice:
> Here's Montana :
> 
> 
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
Click to expand...


What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?

Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.

If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Sanders but in a different way. Fuck emmitt smith
Click to expand...


Sanders was easily my favorite back to watch, but he wasn't as dominant as Brown.


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Sanders but in a different way. Fuck emmitt smith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders was easily my favorite back to watch, but he wasn't as dominant as Brown.
Click to expand...

How dare u! Lol.

Brown was a better actor.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?
> 
> Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.
> 
> If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.
Click to expand...

Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.

Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> 
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?
> 
> Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.
> 
> If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.
> 
> Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.
Click to expand...


Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.  

I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.

Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.


----------



## Paulie

Not that I think he needs this super bowl to cement it, but without a doubt if he wins this there is no more debate. No one has done more with less than tom Brady.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?
> 
> Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.
> 
> If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.
> 
> Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
Click to expand...

You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.

A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all cheat to one degree or another. I find the whole issue pretty silly. Brady and Montana are two great QBs.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
Click to expand...


Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.
Click to expand...


Lol!


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Trying to float as truth?"  That seems a bit derogatory when talking about admissions from the players involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry bud this is very serious business I need the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.
> 
> Here's Rice:
> Here's Montana :
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
Click to expand...


They worked for me, it must be someone else who is a numbskull. Lol!


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Sanders but in a different way. Fuck emmitt smith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders was easily my favorite back to watch, but he wasn't as dominant as Brown.
Click to expand...


Loved Sanders, he was a great player, I met him once, he was a humble guy. He or Payton were up there on my list. Best receiver was definitely Rice.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you adhere to a lower standard of practice where dishonesty is the norm. Not all consider that to be acceptable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com
Click to expand...


Nope.. not a appropriate investigative authority


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you are mistaken, why is one player cheating different than another player cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. not a appropriate investigative authority
Click to expand...


So you think Rice and Montana are liars. Lol!


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Establish those facts   based on a report by  the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. not a appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Rice and Montana are liars. Lol!
Click to expand...

They are not the appropriate investigative authority


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?
> 
> Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.
> 
> If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.
> 
> Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
Click to expand...


Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?

I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.

Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montana admitted to cheating, so did Rice. In fact I bet the NFL has found your favorite team cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. not a appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Rice and Montana are liars. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not the appropriate investigative authority
Click to expand...


So what?

And who is the appropriate investigative authority?


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?
> 
> Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.
> 
> If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.
> 
> Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.
> 
> Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.
Click to expand...

The only thing you have shown is that you are gullible. The NFL is a business and will do anything in order to get a healthier bottom line, including keep known cheaters, gang members etc  in their ranks.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. not a appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Rice and Montana are liars. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not the appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> And who is the appropriate investigative authority?
Click to expand...

The one that Brady through his representative filed against.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?
> 
> Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.
> 
> If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.
> 
> 
> 
> Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.
> 
> Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.
> 
> Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you have shown is that you are gullible. The NFL is a business and will do anything in order to get a healthier bottom line, including keep known cheaters, gang members etc  in their ranks.
Click to expand...


Again, what are you talking about?  I'm gullible because Rice and Montana talked about cheating that occurred while they played?  Have I even once said the NFL isn't about making money, or that players and management have never broken rules and continued to work for the league?

You sure do like to argue with straw men a lot.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. not a appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Rice and Montana are liars. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not the appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> And who is the appropriate investigative authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The one that Brady through his representative filed against.
Click to expand...


Why do you trust that particular group but not Montana and Rice when they say they did or saw breaking of the rules?  What do you think those two players have to gain from making those kinds of admissions if they are lies?

It's strange that you harp on the cheating in the league, making insinuations that I don't believe there are players who have been caught cheating yet continued playing, while at the same time you seem to find admissions of cheating from former players difficult to believe.https://www.facebook.com/rhiannon.g...feed_comment_reply&notif_id=1485647918110290#


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.
> 
> Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.
> 
> Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you have shown is that you are gullible. The NFL is a business and will do anything in order to get a healthier bottom line, including keep known cheaters, gang members etc  in their ranks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, what are you talking about?  I'm gullible because Rice and Montana talked about cheating that occurred while they played?  Have I even once said the NFL isn't about making money, or that players and management have never broken rules and continued to work for the league?
> 
> You sure do like to argue with straw men a lot.
Click to expand...

You have not proved anything.

You are a windbag.



...and a crybaby...


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.
> 
> Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.
> 
> Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you have shown is that you are gullible. The NFL is a business and will do anything in order to get a healthier bottom line, including keep known cheaters, gang members etc  in their ranks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, what are you talking about?  I'm gullible because Rice and Montana talked about cheating that occurred while they played?  Have I even once said the NFL isn't about making money, or that players and management have never broken rules and continued to work for the league?
> 
> You sure do like to argue with straw men a lot.
Click to expand...


He trolls and will argue just to argue. 

Biletnikoff for the Raiders use so much stickum you just had to throw the ball near him and he had it. Lol! It didn't dampen my opinion of him, Rice, Montana or Brady.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
> Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
> and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.
> 
> when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.
> 
> Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.
> 
> the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?
> 
> Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game.no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders. I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
Click to expand...


Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!


----------



## ChrisL

Oh man . . . I can't wait for the Superbowl!  I want to bring a snack.  I wonder what I should bring?  Cream cheese brownies?  Hmm.  

Kat - Are you doing anything special for the SB?


----------



## ChrisL

I'm so excited!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Brown was the greatest all time.
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Sanders but in a different way. Fuck emmitt smith
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sanders was easily my favorite back to watch, but he wasn't as dominant as Brown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved Sanders, he was a great player, I met him once, he was a humble guy. He or Payton were up there on my list. Best receiver was definitely Rice.
Click to expand...

Best puncher was ray rice


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?
> 
> Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.
> 
> If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Montana and Rice made some statements that an overreaching dolt like yourself want to read into. Now show me where  the appropriate investigative authority to made that determination.
> 
> Fact is Brady and the Patriots have that dubious honor not Montana and Rice.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.
> 
> Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.
Click to expand...

Because he's la ram fans alter ego. I think ram has two accounts/screen names.

They're mad because new england wins, and Seattle. I wonder who his favorite team is? Could it be the rams?

Yea, they are the ultimate FANatics. 

It's like how I hate the Simpsons and I'm boycotting them but it does no good because the show is really really popular.

Or finding out the bachelor is fake. So what?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.
> 
> Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you have shown is that you are gullible. The NFL is a business and will do anything in order to get a healthier bottom line, including keep known cheaters, gang members etc  in their ranks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, what are you talking about?  I'm gullible because Rice and Montana talked about cheating that occurred while they played?  Have I even once said the NFL isn't about making money, or that players and management have never broken rules and continued to work for the league?
> 
> You sure do like to argue with straw men a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He trolls and will argue just to argue.
> 
> Biletnikoff for the Raiders use so much stickum you just had to throw the ball near him and he had it. Lol! It didn't dampen my opinion of him, Rice, Montana or Brady.
Click to expand...

Wouldn't you love to travel to an alternative universe where new england drafted Aaron rogers and green bay took Brady?

It's funny we put all the blame on the QB when they fail to win the game when they are down by less than 7 with 3 minutes left. The ball really is in their hands. Can't blame Michael Jordan because his team's stepped up. So while we will never know if someone else would have done better than Brady did with what he was given. He's 4 and 2. Soon he will be 5 and 2 or 4&3.  Either way that's more winning than anyone else. As a lions fan we wish we were 0&3. That would be great to see the lions go to 3 superbowls win or lose, right? So a new england let down is something I wish for. Lol sad huh?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
> Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
> and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.
> 
> when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.
> 
> Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.
> 
> the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?
> 
> Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game.no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders. I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
Click to expand...

Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?


Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read into?  Rice said he used Stickum.  Montana said his linemen, offensive and defensive, sprayed themselves with silicone so they were harder to get a grip on.  Montana even described it as "it wasn't illegal, but it was illegal."  I'm not reading anything into their statements.
> 
> I've never said Brady didn't get caught or that he wasn't guilty.
> 
> Your obsession with "appropriate investigative authority" is cute.
> 
> 
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.
> 
> Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you have shown is that you are gullible. The NFL is a business and will do anything in order to get a healthier bottom line, including keep known cheaters, gang members etc  in their ranks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, what are you talking about?  I'm gullible because Rice and Montana talked about cheating that occurred while they played?  Have I even once said the NFL isn't about making money, or that players and management have never broken rules and continued to work for the league?
> 
> You sure do like to argue with straw men a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He trolls and will argue just to argue.
> 
> Biletnikoff for the Raiders use so much stickum you just had to throw the ball near him and he had it. Lol! It didn't dampen my opinion of him, Rice, Montana or Brady.
Click to expand...

You have not proved your point.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have proven nothing. Just like very other Kool-Ade drinking fool who will gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to support a liar and a fraud. The NFL allows a cheater to continue to play  in an effort to gain more cash at the end of the day rather than stand for clean competition and still reap a healthy bottom line.
> 
> A very poor and tainted product the NFL shoves down the public's throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said I was trying to prove anything, other than perhaps that Rice and Montana did make the comments Papa originally referenced?
> 
> I'm pretty sure there have been cheaters in the NFL since its inception.  That's probably true of all major professional sports.  There are different punishments for different rules violations.  The Pats were punished for their violations, just as other teams and players have been.
> 
> Don't like that about the NFL (or any other sports league)?  No one is making you watch or spend your money on it.  I'm not sure why you'd bother getting on a thread to talk about it if you don't pay attention to the sport, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only thing you have shown is that you are gullible. The NFL is a business and will do anything in order to get a healthier bottom line, including keep known cheaters, gang members etc  in their ranks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, what are you talking about?  I'm gullible because Rice and Montana talked about cheating that occurred while they played?  Have I even once said the NFL isn't about making money, or that players and management have never broken rules and continued to work for the league?
> 
> You sure do like to argue with straw men a lot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He trolls and will argue just to argue.
> 
> Biletnikoff for the Raiders use so much stickum you just had to throw the ball near him and he had it. Lol! It didn't dampen my opinion of him, Rice, Montana or Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have not proved your point.
Click to expand...


Nor have you. Take care.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
> Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
> and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.
> 
> when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.
> 
> Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.
> 
> the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?
> 
> Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game.no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders. I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
Click to expand...


What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!

Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!

As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
Click to expand...


I think the four game suspension helped the Pats, gave Brady four games to rest up, and four weeks to get more pissed off and determined. The NFL did the Pats a favor.


----------



## Oldstyle

I think that's the way it has played out, Papa...but that's only because the Patriot's coaching staff was able to win with backups at QB.  People like Phallics are butt hurt because the suspension and loss of a first round draft pick that they THOUGHT would hamstring the Patriots...didn't!  

Goodell being a pussy and not showing his face at Foxboro simply illustrates how badly he handled the entire situation from the get go.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
Click to expand...


The fact is the Patriots and Brady have a history of cheating along with their wins.

All I am asking is that  you folks are figuring in with him being the greatest ever?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the four game suspension helped the Pats, gave Brady four games to rest up, and four weeks to get more pissed off and determined. The NFL did the Pats a favor.
Click to expand...

The 4 game suspension is what taints his legacy in addition to the other instances of cheating.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the four game suspension helped the Pats, gave Brady four games to rest up, and four weeks to get more pissed off and determined. The NFL did the Pats a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 4 game suspension is what taints his legacy in addition to the other instances of cheating.
Click to expand...


Someone has to pass, some one has to catch.. Someone has to coach 


Yes Tom is probably the greatest quarter back of all time. 


And this is from a die hard bears fan


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
Click to expand...

Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win


----------



## Alex.

bear513 said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the four game suspension helped the Pats, gave Brady four games to rest up, and four weeks to get more pissed off and determined. The NFL did the Pats a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 4 game suspension is what taints his legacy in addition to the other instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone has to pass, some one has to catch.. Someone has to coach
> 
> 
> Yes Tom is probably the greatest quarter back of all time.
> 
> 
> And this is from a die hard bears fan
Click to expand...

I see a cheater that disqualifies him

The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
Click to expand...


"the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win"

I agree, thanks for proving my point regarding Brady


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win"
> 
> I agree, thanks for proving my point regarding Brady
Click to expand...

But you could probably say that about Montana. Look at Steve young. Plug anyone in.

And Terry Bradshaw? Was he that good?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you even watched Brady and the Patriots since "Deflategate"?  Tom Brady just utterly dismantled the Steelers throwing to a receiver that the Buffalo Bills didn't want.  He's won behind patchwork offensive lines.  He's won with injuries taking away his best receivers.  He's won with an anemic running game.  His two favorite receivers right now are a tiny guy who used to play quarterback at Kent State and a guy who played college lacrosse!
> 
> You're a clueless Brady hater, Phallics!  You always have been...you always will be.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
Click to expand...


My response to that, Sealy...would be that it's laughable to label Tom Brady a "system" quarterback that wins because of what he has around him because in large part Tom Brady *IS *the system in New England!  Did those plug ins win because they got to watch how one of the greatest ever to play the game conducts himself on a week to week basis?  Does anyone want to make the point that a major part of the Patriots success isn't Tom Brady's laser focus and commitment to football?  Has there ever been a quarterback who's played this well at this age?  Even someone close?  That isn't because of a "system"...that's because of Brady!


----------



## Oldstyle

And what the four game suspension "proved" was that the CBA gave the NFL Commissioner the power to enact any punishment he felt like on any player he felt like.  It in no way proved guilt on the part of Brady.  The question of guilt was addressed by the lower court judge who found in Brady's favor and chastised the NFL for the total lack of proof that they presented to him.


----------



## Wyatt earp

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win"
> 
> I agree, thanks for proving my point regarding Brady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you could probably say that about Montana. Look at Steve young. Plug anyone in.
> 
> And Terry Bradshaw? Was he that good?
Click to expand...


Yes look at Steve young,  he was a reject from Tampa Bay.. You bring up a good point


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win"
> 
> I agree, thanks for proving my point regarding Brady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you could probably say that about Montana. Look at Steve young. Plug anyone in.
> 
> And Terry Bradshaw? Was he that good?
Click to expand...

Of course Montana/Young. I never said he was the "greatest" someone else suggested that.


All I am saying is that you are spot on about Brady not being the greatest with your wonderful example.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And what the four game suspension "proved" was that the CBA gave the NFL Commissioner the power to enact any punishment he felt like on any player he felt like.  It in no way proved guilt on the part of Brady.  The question of guilt was addressed by the lower court judge who found in Brady's favor and chastised the NFL for the total lack of proof that they presented to him.


Brady destroyed evidence among other things that is an egregious offense.  Brady ultimately AGREED to pay the price for his transgression and role in Deflategate, that must be figured into his legacy.



I do understand how you rationalize the issue....in your role as the goose shit cleaning caddy wannabe you have no such restrictions on conduct or expectations to be morally correct.


----------



## Oldstyle

*Tom Brady adding to long list of postseason records*
Posted by Michael David Smith on January 14, 2017, 9:52 AM EST
New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady holds up Vince Lombardi Trophy after the Patriots defeated the Seattle Seahawks 28-24 in NFL Super Bowl XLIX football game Sunday, Feb. 1, 2015, in Glendale, Ariz. (AP Photo/Mark Humphrey)

When the Patriots face the Texans tonight, Tom Brady will break a record of his own just by stepping on the field, and then he’ll break more of his own records as the game goes on.

Brady will be playing in the 32nd postseason game of his career, which is the most in NFL history. He’s the first player ever to play the equivalent of two full seasons in the postseason. Here are all the career postseason records Brady owns:

*Games played:* Brady set the record of 31 last year, surpassing his old teammate Adam Vinatieri, who has played in 30 career postseason games. Tonight will be Brady’s 32nd career postseason game. Brady’s Patriots are 22-9 in the games he’s started; no other quarterback has been on the winning team more than 16 times.

*Pass attempts:* Brady has thrown 1,183 passes in the postseason, 156 more than second-place Peyton Manning. Brady will keep adding to that record tonight, and it’s a record no one will approach for many years, if ever: Ben Roethlisberger, with 540 career postseason passes, is second among active players, and he’s not even halfway to Brady’s total.

*Pass completions:* Brady owns the record with 738 postseason completions, 89 more than Peyton Manning. Again, no active player is close: Roethlisberger is second among active players with 334.

*Yards gained:* Brady has 7,957, which is 618 more than Peyton Manning. Roethlisberger is the active leader with 4,249.

*300-yard games:* Brady has 10 games of at least 300 yards passing, one more than Peyton Manning. Brady has thrown for at least 300 yards in each of his last three postseason games, and if he does it again tonight he’ll have four in a row, which would tie Dan Fouts for the most consecutive 300-yard postseason games.

*Touchdown passes:* Brady has 56 career postseason touchdown passes, 11 more than second-place Joe Montana. Aaron Rodgers is second among active players with 31.

Brady also owns the single-game postseason completion percentage at 92.9 percent, going 26-for-28 in a 2007 game against the Jaguars. And he co-owns the single-game postseason touchdown record, with six touchdowns in a win over the Broncos in 2011.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what the four game suspension "proved" was that the CBA gave the NFL Commissioner the power to enact any punishment he felt like on any player he felt like.  It in no way proved guilt on the part of Brady.  The question of guilt was addressed by the lower court judge who found in Brady's favor and chastised the NFL for the total lack of proof that they presented to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence among other things that is an egregious offense.  Brady ultimately AGREED to pay the price for his transgression and role in Deflategate, that must be figured into his legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand how you rationalize the issue....in your role as the goose shit cleaning caddy wannabe you have no such restrictions on conduct or expectations to be morally correct.
Click to expand...


Brady has NEVER admitted guilt.  EVER.

In your role as "Chief Brady Hater" for the US Message Board you base your contention that Brady "cheated" on the singular fact that Goodell won in court.  That win wasn't about guilt or innocence however...it was only about power...the power of the NFL Commissioner to impose whatever penalty on a player that he saw fit.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Anathema said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
Click to expand...


Lane...who is SMALLER (and I'd bet slower) than Edelman?  By the time the ball gets there, Edelman will be three yards past Night Train...and a slow freight can't catch an express!

Butkus, who would be trying to get past guys having at least 50lbs on him (Nate Solder has 6" and 75lbs)?  Between the amazing Dante Scarnecchia's O-line coaching, Brady's incredible speed (quickest release in the NFL), and his preference for the shotgun, he'd be fine.


----------



## Jarlaxle

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
Click to expand...


Dude...they're slow and undersized by the standards of even 15 years ago.  Butkus would be spotting most lineman fifty pounds (offhand, he spots 5-years-retired Matt Light 55) and most more than that.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Quarterback for football player?
> 
> For player I would go with Jerry Rice.
> 
> For QB- well stats be damned- I will go with Joe Montana.
> 
> Perhaps I am biased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is good no doubt but not the best.  Think Bret Farve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarathonMike said:
> 
> 
> 
> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
Click to expand...


Montana threw to receivers who coated their hands with Stick-Um and their jerseys with grease.  And unlike the witch-hunt against Brady, this is irrefutable FACT.

Also note: per NFL rules, the penalties for using Stick-Um and for an underinflated football are IDENTICAL!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And what the four game suspension "proved" was that the CBA gave the NFL Commissioner the power to enact any punishment he felt like on any player he felt like.  It in no way proved guilt on the part of Brady.  The question of guilt was addressed by the lower court judge who found in Brady's favor and chastised the NFL for the total lack of proof that they presented to him.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady destroyed evidence among other things that is an egregious offense.  Brady ultimately AGREED to pay the price for his transgression and role in Deflategate, that must be figured into his legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> I do understand how you rationalize the issue....in your role as the goose shit cleaning caddy wannabe you have no such restrictions on conduct or expectations to be morally correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has NEVER admitted guilt.  EVER.
> 
> In your role as "Chief Brady Hater" for the US Message Board you base your contention that Brady "cheated" on the singular fact that Goodell won in court.  That win wasn't about guilt or innocence however...it was only about power...the power of the NFL Commissioner to impose whatever penalty on a player that he saw fit.
Click to expand...

Brady *AGREED *to punishment


*Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension*

Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart


----------



## Jarlaxle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around brady  apologist.
> 
> what do all these people have in common?
> Roger Clemons.
> Barry Bonds
> Sammy Sosa
> Mark Mcguire
> Lance Armstrong
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheat
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots
> you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
> The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
> 1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
> 2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.
> 
> You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.
> 
> 
> you lose,and alex checkmates you.
Click to expand...


Do you have your bullshit saved in Word documents, to save time when you re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-re-repost it for the thirtieth time, or do you retype it every time?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> *Tom Brady adding to long list of postseason records*
> Posted by Michael David Smith on January 14, 2017, 9:52 AM EST
> New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady holds up Vince Lombardi Trophy after the Patriots defeated the Seattle Seahawks 28-24 in NFL Super Bowl XLIX football game Sunday, Feb. 1, 2015, in Glendale, Ariz. (AP Photo/Mark Humphrey)
> 
> When the Patriots face the Texans tonight, Tom Brady will break a record of his own just by stepping on the field, and then he’ll break more of his own records as the game goes on.
> 
> Brady will be playing in the 32nd postseason game of his career, which is the most in NFL history. He’s the first player ever to play the equivalent of two full seasons in the postseason. Here are all the career postseason records Brady owns:
> 
> *Games played:* Brady set the record of 31 last year, surpassing his old teammate Adam Vinatieri, who has played in 30 career postseason games. Tonight will be Brady’s 32nd career postseason game. Brady’s Patriots are 22-9 in the games he’s started; no other quarterback has been on the winning team more than 16 times.
> 
> *Pass attempts:* Brady has thrown 1,183 passes in the postseason, 156 more than second-place Peyton Manning. Brady will keep adding to that record tonight, and it’s a record no one will approach for many years, if ever: Ben Roethlisberger, with 540 career postseason passes, is second among active players, and he’s not even halfway to Brady’s total.
> 
> *Pass completions:* Brady owns the record with 738 postseason completions, 89 more than Peyton Manning. Again, no active player is close: Roethlisberger is second among active players with 334.
> 
> *Yards gained:* Brady has 7,957, which is 618 more than Peyton Manning. Roethlisberger is the active leader with 4,249.
> 
> *300-yard games:* Brady has 10 games of at least 300 yards passing, one more than Peyton Manning. Brady has thrown for at least 300 yards in each of his last three postseason games, and if he does it again tonight he’ll have four in a row, which would tie Dan Fouts for the most consecutive 300-yard postseason games.
> 
> *Touchdown passes:* Brady has 56 career postseason touchdown passes, 11 more than second-place Joe Montana. Aaron Rodgers is second among active players with 31.
> 
> Brady also owns the single-game postseason completion percentage at 92.9 percent, going 26-for-28 in a 2007 game against the Jaguars. And he co-owns the single-game postseason touchdown record, with six touchdowns in a win over the Broncos in 2011.


Add in suspensions and fines for cheating. Then how he benefited from various other cheating schemes ....they all need to be accounted for.


----------



## Oldstyle

Steve Young admitted that he paid ball boys money to keep his footballs warm.  Guess that means he shouldn't be in the Hall of Fame...right, Phallics?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What the hell are you talking about?  How am I running anywhere over anything?
> 
> Montana and Rice both admitted to cheating or knowing about cheating while they played.  Papageorgio pointed that out.  You were an ass in replying to that, implying that Papa was lying or making things up.  I can see from your few posts since that being an ass is your default position.
> 
> If you think that admissions of guilt are meaningless, that's your choice.
Click to expand...


He has no idea.  He has been caught, (finally) realized it, and is now frantically flailing, trying to escape.


----------



## Jarlaxle

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have these alleged statements been investigated and determined to be true and established this cheating you are trying to float as truth?
> 
> Please produce the report by the appropriate investigative authority.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope.. not a appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Rice and Montana are liars. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not the appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> And who is the appropriate investigative authority?
Click to expand...

The voices in his head and the mouse in his pocket?


----------



## Jarlaxle

sealybobo said:


> Because he's la ram fans alter ego. I think ram has two accounts/screen names.
> 
> They're mad because new england wins, and Seattle. I wonder who his favorite team is? Could it be the rams?
> 
> Yea, they are the ultimate FANatics.
> 
> It's like how I hate the Simpsons and I'm boycotting them but it does no good because the show is really really popular.
> 
> Or finding out the bachelor is fake. So what?



His second personality, maybe?


----------



## Jarlaxle

Alex. said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think the four game suspension helped the Pats, gave Brady four games to rest up, and four weeks to get more pissed off and determined. The NFL did the Pats a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 4 game suspension is what taints his legacy in addition to the other instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone has to pass, some one has to catch.. Someone has to coach
> 
> 
> Yes Tom is probably the greatest quarter back of all time.
> 
> 
> And this is from a die hard bears fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a cheater that disqualifies him
> 
> The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.
Click to expand...

Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the four game suspension helped the Pats, gave Brady four games to rest up, and four weeks to get more pissed off and determined. The NFL did the Pats a favor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 4 game suspension is what taints his legacy in addition to the other instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone has to pass, some one has to catch.. Someone has to coach
> 
> 
> Yes Tom is probably the greatest quarter back of all time.
> 
> 
> And this is from a die hard bears fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a cheater that disqualifies him
> 
> The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
Click to expand...

A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady adding to long list of postseason records*
> Posted by Michael David Smith on January 14, 2017, 9:52 AM EST
> New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady holds up Vince Lombardi Trophy after the Patriots defeated the Seattle Seahawks 28-24 in NFL Super Bowl XLIX football game Sunday, Feb. 1, 2015, in Glendale, Ariz. (AP Photo/Mark Humphrey)
> 
> When the Patriots face the Texans tonight, Tom Brady will break a record of his own just by stepping on the field, and then he’ll break more of his own records as the game goes on.
> 
> Brady will be playing in the 32nd postseason game of his career, which is the most in NFL history. He’s the first player ever to play the equivalent of two full seasons in the postseason. Here are all the career postseason records Brady owns:
> 
> *Games played:* Brady set the record of 31 last year, surpassing his old teammate Adam Vinatieri, who has played in 30 career postseason games. Tonight will be Brady’s 32nd career postseason game. Brady’s Patriots are 22-9 in the games he’s started; no other quarterback has been on the winning team more than 16 times.
> 
> *Pass attempts:* Brady has thrown 1,183 passes in the postseason, 156 more than second-place Peyton Manning. Brady will keep adding to that record tonight, and it’s a record no one will approach for many years, if ever: Ben Roethlisberger, with 540 career postseason passes, is second among active players, and he’s not even halfway to Brady’s total.
> 
> *Pass completions:* Brady owns the record with 738 postseason completions, 89 more than Peyton Manning. Again, no active player is close: Roethlisberger is second among active players with 334.
> 
> *Yards gained:* Brady has 7,957, which is 618 more than Peyton Manning. Roethlisberger is the active leader with 4,249.
> 
> *300-yard games:* Brady has 10 games of at least 300 yards passing, one more than Peyton Manning. Brady has thrown for at least 300 yards in each of his last three postseason games, and if he does it again tonight he’ll have four in a row, which would tie Dan Fouts for the most consecutive 300-yard postseason games.
> 
> *Touchdown passes:* Brady has 56 career postseason touchdown passes, 11 more than second-place Joe Montana. Aaron Rodgers is second among active players with 31.
> 
> Brady also owns the single-game postseason completion percentage at 92.9 percent, going 26-for-28 in a 2007 game against the Jaguars. And he co-owns the single-game postseason touchdown record, with six touchdowns in a win over the Broncos in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Add in suspensions and fines for cheating. Then how he benefited from various other cheating schemes ....they all need to be accounted for.
Click to expand...


You want to "account" for all cheating?  Name a team that hasn't!


----------



## Jarlaxle

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the four game suspension helped the Pats, gave Brady four games to rest up, and four weeks to get more pissed off and determined. The NFL did the Pats a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> The 4 game suspension is what taints his legacy in addition to the other instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone has to pass, some one has to catch.. Someone has to coach
> 
> 
> Yes Tom is probably the greatest quarter back of all time.
> 
> 
> And this is from a die hard bears fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a cheater that disqualifies him
> 
> The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
Click to expand...

You are UNINTERESTED in facts, child...any time any are shown, you just drag that goal post a little further, then scream and stomp your feet.


----------



## Alex.

Jarlaxle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk to Rice and Montana, are you claiming they lied? Take it up with them, it is well documented. www.yourteamcheats.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope.. not a appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think Rice and Montana are liars. Lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They are not the appropriate investigative authority
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So what?
> 
> And who is the appropriate investigative authority?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The voices in his head and the mouse in his pocket?
Click to expand...

No voices unless reported on the media, otherwise I rely on the record, facts and other information distributed by the appropriate investigative authority.


----------



## gipper

Jarlaxle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude...they're slow and undersized by the standards of even 15 years ago.  Butkus would be spotting most lineman fifty pounds (offhand, he spots 5-years-retired Matt Light 55) and most more than that.
Click to expand...

You are uninformed. Dick was 6-3 and 245.  Perfect size for a linebacker TODAY.  You do know he was a linebacker right?   He was faster than most linebackers in the game TODAY.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady adding to long list of postseason records*
> Posted by Michael David Smith on January 14, 2017, 9:52 AM EST
> New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady holds up Vince Lombardi Trophy after the Patriots defeated the Seattle Seahawks 28-24 in NFL Super Bowl XLIX football game Sunday, Feb. 1, 2015, in Glendale, Ariz. (AP Photo/Mark Humphrey)
> 
> When the Patriots face the Texans tonight, Tom Brady will break a record of his own just by stepping on the field, and then he’ll break more of his own records as the game goes on.
> 
> Brady will be playing in the 32nd postseason game of his career, which is the most in NFL history. He’s the first player ever to play the equivalent of two full seasons in the postseason. Here are all the career postseason records Brady owns:
> 
> *Games played:* Brady set the record of 31 last year, surpassing his old teammate Adam Vinatieri, who has played in 30 career postseason games. Tonight will be Brady’s 32nd career postseason game. Brady’s Patriots are 22-9 in the games he’s started; no other quarterback has been on the winning team more than 16 times.
> 
> *Pass attempts:* Brady has thrown 1,183 passes in the postseason, 156 more than second-place Peyton Manning. Brady will keep adding to that record tonight, and it’s a record no one will approach for many years, if ever: Ben Roethlisberger, with 540 career postseason passes, is second among active players, and he’s not even halfway to Brady’s total.
> 
> *Pass completions:* Brady owns the record with 738 postseason completions, 89 more than Peyton Manning. Again, no active player is close: Roethlisberger is second among active players with 334.
> 
> *Yards gained:* Brady has 7,957, which is 618 more than Peyton Manning. Roethlisberger is the active leader with 4,249.
> 
> *300-yard games:* Brady has 10 games of at least 300 yards passing, one more than Peyton Manning. Brady has thrown for at least 300 yards in each of his last three postseason games, and if he does it again tonight he’ll have four in a row, which would tie Dan Fouts for the most consecutive 300-yard postseason games.
> 
> *Touchdown passes:* Brady has 56 career postseason touchdown passes, 11 more than second-place Joe Montana. Aaron Rodgers is second among active players with 31.
> 
> Brady also owns the single-game postseason completion percentage at 92.9 percent, going 26-for-28 in a 2007 game against the Jaguars. And he co-owns the single-game postseason touchdown record, with six touchdowns in a win over the Broncos in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Add in suspensions and fines for cheating. Then how he benefited from various other cheating schemes ....they all need to be accounted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to "account" for all cheating?  Name a team that hasn't!
Click to expand...


The 85 bears cheated like hell.. So did dicks team of the 1960s


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the four game suspension helped the Pats, gave Brady four games to rest up, and four weeks to get more pissed off and determined. The NFL did the Pats a favor.
> 
> 
> 
> The 4 game suspension is what taints his legacy in addition to the other instances of cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone has to pass, some one has to catch.. Someone has to coach
> 
> 
> Yes Tom is probably the greatest quarter back of all time.
> 
> 
> And this is from a die hard bears fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a cheater that disqualifies him
> 
> The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
Click to expand...


A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!


----------



## Jarlaxle

gipper said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude...they're slow and undersized by the standards of even 15 years ago.  Butkus would be spotting most lineman fifty pounds (offhand, he spots 5-years-retired Matt Light 55) and most more than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. Dick was 6-3 and 245.  Perfect size for a linebacker TODAY.  You do know he was a linebacker right?   He was faster than most linebackers in the game TODAY.
Click to expand...

Which helps not at all when trying to push past a 330lb lineman to sack a quarterback!


----------



## Wyatt earp

gipper said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The NFL players of yesteryear would be laughed out of the league. Too small, too slow and too weak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude...they're slow and undersized by the standards of even 15 years ago.  Butkus would be spotting most lineman fifty pounds (offhand, he spots 5-years-retired Matt Light 55) and most more than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. Dick was 6-3 and 245.  Perfect size for a linebacker TODAY.  You do know he was a linebacker right?   He was faster than most linebackers in the game TODAY.
Click to expand...



Holy crap I was just thinking about butkus


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Brady adding to long list of postseason records*
> Posted by Michael David Smith on January 14, 2017, 9:52 AM EST
> New England Patriots quarterback Tom Brady holds up Vince Lombardi Trophy after the Patriots defeated the Seattle Seahawks 28-24 in NFL Super Bowl XLIX football game Sunday, Feb. 1, 2015, in Glendale, Ariz. (AP Photo/Mark Humphrey)
> 
> When the Patriots face the Texans tonight, Tom Brady will break a record of his own just by stepping on the field, and then he’ll break more of his own records as the game goes on.
> 
> Brady will be playing in the 32nd postseason game of his career, which is the most in NFL history. He’s the first player ever to play the equivalent of two full seasons in the postseason. Here are all the career postseason records Brady owns:
> 
> *Games played:* Brady set the record of 31 last year, surpassing his old teammate Adam Vinatieri, who has played in 30 career postseason games. Tonight will be Brady’s 32nd career postseason game. Brady’s Patriots are 22-9 in the games he’s started; no other quarterback has been on the winning team more than 16 times.
> 
> *Pass attempts:* Brady has thrown 1,183 passes in the postseason, 156 more than second-place Peyton Manning. Brady will keep adding to that record tonight, and it’s a record no one will approach for many years, if ever: Ben Roethlisberger, with 540 career postseason passes, is second among active players, and he’s not even halfway to Brady’s total.
> 
> *Pass completions:* Brady owns the record with 738 postseason completions, 89 more than Peyton Manning. Again, no active player is close: Roethlisberger is second among active players with 334.
> 
> *Yards gained:* Brady has 7,957, which is 618 more than Peyton Manning. Roethlisberger is the active leader with 4,249.
> 
> *300-yard games:* Brady has 10 games of at least 300 yards passing, one more than Peyton Manning. Brady has thrown for at least 300 yards in each of his last three postseason games, and if he does it again tonight he’ll have four in a row, which would tie Dan Fouts for the most consecutive 300-yard postseason games.
> 
> *Touchdown passes:* Brady has 56 career postseason touchdown passes, 11 more than second-place Joe Montana. Aaron Rodgers is second among active players with 31.
> 
> Brady also owns the single-game postseason completion percentage at 92.9 percent, going 26-for-28 in a 2007 game against the Jaguars. And he co-owns the single-game postseason touchdown record, with six touchdowns in a win over the Broncos in 2011.
> 
> 
> 
> Add in suspensions and fines for cheating. Then how he benefited from various other cheating schemes ....they all need to be accounted for.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want to "account" for all cheating?  Name a team that hasn't!
Click to expand...

You are the one who claimed Brady is the "BEST" my position is he cheated. 


He did. He also agreed to his punishment.


----------



## gipper

Jarlaxle said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see Tom Brady get up.after being sacked by Dick Butkus, under the old rules. Let's see Julian Edelman go across the middle knowing that "Night Train" Lane will be there waiting for him.
> 
> Nasty makes up for a lot of physical differences. As does today's set of non-contact rules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Today's players would bowl right over Dick Butkus and run circles around Night Train Lane
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a chance.  Those two were freaks of nature.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude...they're slow and undersized by the standards of even 15 years ago.  Butkus would be spotting most lineman fifty pounds (offhand, he spots 5-years-retired Matt Light 55) and most more than that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are uninformed. Dick was 6-3 and 245.  Perfect size for a linebacker TODAY.  You do know he was a linebacker right?   He was faster than most linebackers in the game TODAY.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which helps not at all when trying to push past a 330lb lineman to sack a quarterback!
Click to expand...

You clearly do not know wtf is the size of current  linebackers.  Look it up.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 4 game suspension is what taints his legacy in addition to the other instances of cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to pass, some one has to catch.. Someone has to coach
> 
> 
> Yes Tom is probably the greatest quarter back of all time.
> 
> 
> And this is from a die hard bears fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see a cheater that disqualifies him
> 
> The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
Click to expand...

You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.

I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.

OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues


----------



## Wyatt earp

Thank you the best line backer in the history of the game was dick butkus..


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has to pass, some one has to catch.. Someone has to coach
> 
> 
> Yes Tom is probably the greatest quarter back of all time.
> 
> 
> And this is from a die hard bears fan
> 
> 
> 
> I see a cheater that disqualifies him
> 
> The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
Click to expand...


I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!

So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?


----------



## Oldstyle

bear513 said:


> Thank you the best line backer in the history of the game was dick butkus..



Although it is tough to compare players from different decades...I've always thought certain players would have been stars no matter what era they played in and Dick Butkus was just such a player!


----------



## Wyatt earp




----------



## Wyatt earp

Try this


----------



## Papageorgio

Jarlaxle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana threw to receivers who coated their hands with Stick-Um and their jerseys with grease.  And unlike the witch-hunt against Brady, this is irrefutable FACT.
> 
> Also note: per NFL rules, the penalties for using Stick-Um and for an underinflated football are IDENTICAL!
Click to expand...


Also in December 2014 the NFL warned the panthers and the Vikings about heating the footballs and then CBS sports caught on camera the Vikings and the Panthers heating their footballs, which is a clear violation of league rules, except the NFL did nothing. The cheating was proven on camera and it wasn't pursued.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a cheater that disqualifies him
> 
> The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
Click to expand...

Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
*"queer *
*adjective*
1Strange; odd:

_‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’

queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
_
You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....


Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.


Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success. 

Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.

Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.

Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
Click to expand...


So now I'm queer because I have big feet?  God, you're an idiot...

Tom Brady was suspended because Roger Goodell has the power to suspend anyone he feels like for whatever reason.  It was a power given to him by the CBA.

So did you want to name a team that hasn't "cheated" in some way?  Why were the Patriots singled out for the punishment they received when other teams didn't even warrant an investigation?  Do you know why Goodell said he didn't think the Steeler's under inflated balls were an issue?  Because he said that the Giants might have measured the PSI with a different gauge?  Isn't that the point that the Patriots brought up in "Deflategate"?  That the official who measured the Patriots balls prior to the game was fairly certain that he measured the PSI with one gauge...that was not the same one that was used to measure them at half time?


----------



## gipper

Linebackers today vs the Greatest Linebacker of all time DICK BUTKUS:

Luke Kuechly
Height: 6′ 3″
Weight: 235 lbs
40 yard dash time: 4.7 seconds

NaVorro Bowman
Height: 6′ 0″
40 yard dash time: 4.7 seconds
Weight: 242 lbs

Derrick Johnson
40 yard dash time: 4.52 seconds
Height: 6′ 3″
Weight: 242

Von Miller
40 yard dash time: 4.49 seconds
Height: 6′ 3″
Weight: 249 lbs

Clay Matthews
Height: 6′ 3″
Weight: 255 lbs
40 yard dash time: 4.67

The Greatest: DICK BUTKUS
Height: 6′ 3″
Weight: 245 lbs
40 yard dash time: Not known for sure, but watch film and you will see he gets there.

Lawrence Taylor (second greatest of all time)
Height: 6′ 3″
Weight: 240 lbs
40 yard dash time: 4.53


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> Steve Young admitted that he paid ball boys money to keep his footballs warm.  Guess that means he shouldn't be in the Hall of Fame...right, Phallics?


He paid boys to keep his balls warm?

He should have been banned


----------



## rightwinger

gipper said:


> Linebackers today vs the Greatest Linebacker of all time DICK BUTKUS:
> 
> Luke Kuechly
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 235 lbs
> 40 yard dash time: 4.7 seconds
> 
> NaVorro Bowman
> Height: 6′ 0″
> 40 yard dash time: 4.7 seconds
> Weight: 242 lbs
> 
> Derrick Johnson
> 40 yard dash time: 4.52 seconds
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 242
> 
> Von Miller
> 40 yard dash time: 4.49 seconds
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 249 lbs
> 
> Clay Matthews
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 255 lbs
> 40 yard dash time: 4.67
> 
> The Greatest: DICK BUTKUS
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 245 lbs
> 40 yard dash time: Not known for sure, but watch film and you will see he gets there.
> 
> Lawrence Taylor (second greatest of all time)
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 240 lbs
> 40 yard dash time: 4.53


You went through all that and you don't have a clock on Butkus?

I don't know but he seemed fast


----------



## gipper

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Linebackers today vs the Greatest Linebacker of all time DICK BUTKUS:
> 
> Luke Kuechly
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 235 lbs
> 40 yard dash time: 4.7 seconds
> 
> NaVorro Bowman
> Height: 6′ 0″
> 40 yard dash time: 4.7 seconds
> Weight: 242 lbs
> 
> Derrick Johnson
> 40 yard dash time: 4.52 seconds
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 242
> 
> Von Miller
> 40 yard dash time: 4.49 seconds
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 249 lbs
> 
> Clay Matthews
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 255 lbs
> 40 yard dash time: 4.67
> 
> The Greatest: DICK BUTKUS
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 245 lbs
> 40 yard dash time: Not known for sure, but watch film and you will see he gets there.
> 
> Lawrence Taylor (second greatest of all time)
> Height: 6′ 3″
> Weight: 240 lbs
> 40 yard dash time: 4.53
> 
> 
> 
> You went through all that and you don't have a clock on Butkus?
> 
> I don't know but he seemed fast
Click to expand...


I searched for his time, but could not find it.  Could be in his day, it was not published.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now I'm queer because I have big feet?  God, you're an idiot...
> 
> Tom Brady was suspended because Roger Goodell has the power to suspend anyone he feels like for whatever reason.  It was a power given to him by the CBA.
> 
> So did you want to name a team that hasn't "cheated" in some way?  Why were the Patriots singled out for the punishment they received when other teams didn't even warrant an investigation?  Do you know why Goodell said he didn't think the Steeler's under inflated balls were an issue?  Because he said that the Giants might have measured the PSI with a different gauge?  Isn't that the point that the Patriots brought up in "Deflategate"?  That the official who measured the Patriots balls prior to the game was fairly certain that he measured the PSI with one gauge...that was not the same one that was used to measure them at half time?
Click to expand...

The size your  feet does not make you queer......but the fact you posted a personal note to me to tell that tidbit about is what makes you strange and no I do not want to know the color you paint your toenails.


Brady cheated......he destroyed evidence, it was found that  "based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
https://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/...eflated-footballs-on-purpose-report-says.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> other way around brady  apologist.
> 
> what do all these people have in common?
> Roger Clemons.
> Barry Bonds
> Sammy Sosa
> Mark Mcguire
> Lance Armstrong
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheat
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots
> you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
> The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
> 1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
> 2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.
> 
> You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.
> 
> 
> you lose,and alex checkmates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even have any idea what my post said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I know you are in denial about government corruption and that we live in a facist dictatership with nothing but a bunch of criminals and mass murderers in washington running our country so I just assumed you are in denial how corrupt the NFL is as well and how thec cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history even bigger then the black scandal so i confess i did what you do when you look into 9/11,only read parts of your post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a single sentence.  You read "parts" of my single sentence post?
Click to expand...

oh the montana post.apples and oranges.I watched those two videos you posted


Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't say you have to believe it.  I said the way you described Papageorgio's posts was derogatory.  You make it sound as though he's intentionally spreading lies rather than just repeating things that Montana and Rice have said.
> 
> Here's Rice:
> Here's Montana :
> 
> 
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
Click to expand...

you checkmated him as always. The brady apologists when they get desperate and know they are backed up against the wall always retreat to the jerry rice stickum  which is apples and oranges.
yeah I just watched those two videos as well,give me a break,apples and oranges.That vid doesnt prove montana cheated.all he talked about was how players would grease their uniforms to get any kind of edge they could and if it was obviously a major advantage for them the refs would come over to them and tell THEM  to take it off. and the one with jerry rice having stickum is apples and oranges as well.stickcum enhances your chances  better of catching the ball yes but that went on in the NFL with many players all the time on many teams all those years as well as the greasing of uniforms. 

oh and none of those players committed a federal crime destroying evidence in a investigation either proof that the cheats are like politicians,untouchable,able to commit crimes everyday we go to jail for and are not held accountable for as other teams.as i said before,a mere 4 game punishment for brady is the same as me robbing a bank and getting caught and my punishment is i have to pay a one dollar fine.same thing,no difference,big wow .


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other way around brady  apologist.
> 
> what do all these people have in common?
> Roger Clemons.
> Barry Bonds
> Sammy Sosa
> Mark Mcguire
> Lance Armstrong
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheat
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots
> you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
> The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
> 1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
> 2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.
> 
> You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.
> 
> 
> you lose,and alex checkmates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even have any idea what my post said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I know you are in denial about government corruption and that we live in a facist dictatership with nothing but a bunch of criminals and mass murderers in washington running our country so I just assumed you are in denial how corrupt the NFL is as well and how thec cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history even bigger then the black scandal so i confess i did what you do when you look into 9/11,only read parts of your post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a single sentence.  You read "parts" of my single sentence post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the montana post.apples and oranges.I watched those two videos you posted
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you checkmated him as always.
> yeah I just watched those two videos as well,give me a break,apples and oranges.That vid doesnt prove montana cheated.all he talked about was how players would grease their uniforms to get any kind of edge they could and if it was obviously a major advantage for them the refs would come over to them and tell THEM  to take it off. and the one with jerry rice having stickum is apples and oranges as well.stickcum enhances your chances  better of catching the ball yes but that went on in the NFL with many players all the time on many teams all those years as well as the greasing of uniforms.
> 
> oh and none of those players committed a federal crime destroying evidence in a investigation either proof that the cheats are like politicians,untouchable,able to commit crimes everyday we go to jail for and are not held accountable for as other teams.as i said before,a mere 4 game punishment for brady is the same as me robbing a bank and getting caught and my punishment is i have to pay a one dollar fine.same thing,no difference,big wow .
Click to expand...

The Brady argument is so weak they need to bring extraneous garbage into the mix. 

Fact is Brady has "accompishments"and  Brady has been suspended, the Patriots have been caught with their pants down again( poor choice of words considering OldFartStyle is posting in this thread)

In light of the cheating and suspension these clowns still think Brady is the best...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now I'm queer because I have big feet?  God, you're an idiot...
> 
> Tom Brady was suspended because Roger Goodell has the power to suspend anyone he feels like for whatever reason.  It was a power given to him by the CBA.
> 
> So did you want to name a team that hasn't "cheated" in some way?  Why were the Patriots singled out for the punishment they received when other teams didn't even warrant an investigation?  Do you know why Goodell said he didn't think the Steeler's under inflated balls were an issue?  Because he said that the Giants might have measured the PSI with a different gauge?  Isn't that the point that the Patriots brought up in "Deflategate"?  That the official who measured the Patriots balls prior to the game was fairly certain that he measured the PSI with one gauge...that was not the same one that was used to measure them at half time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The size your  feet does not make you queer......but the fact you posted a personal note to me to tell that tidbit about is what makes you strange and no I do not want to know the color you paint your toenails.
> 
> 
> Brady cheated......he destroyed evidence, it was found that  "based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/...eflated-footballs-on-purpose-report-says.html
Click to expand...


I was wondering where old fartstyle had been the past month or so.had no idea he was here since i have him ion ignore.lol

 as always,you handed OFS and the other brady apologists their asses to them on a platter. Like i just got done saying,Rice and none of other other NFL players went out and committed a crime that had me or you done the same crime WE would go to jail for because of obstructing justice and an official investigation.none of them went and destroyed their cell phone so they can pretend all they want in the world that this is not  a scandal that is even greater than the black sox scandal but they cant dodge facts that brady committed a crime obstructiing justice and because he is tom brady and goddel has his head up Krafts ass,he gets off scott free,free as a bird.


----------



## Montrovant

Jarlaxle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> cheaters dont count so if we are talking greatest in the  superbowl era,the only question is who is the best  quarterback in the modern day era between Bradshaw and Montana? same as how Barry Bonds does not count as having the record for most home runs in a season so the question would be who is the greatest home run hitter Ruth or Maris.
> 
> 
> 
> Unlike Brady, Montana was and is a PROVEN CHEATER.  Might want to move out of that glass house, kid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, what?  I'd like to see some elaboration on this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stickum and silicon were both used by the 9ers and Montana had knowledge. Also the 9ers would fake headset issues to allow Montana to run his set plays. No big deal, just like Brady wasn't a big deal. As Montana said, if you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Montana threw to receivers who coated their hands with Stick-Um and their jerseys with grease.  And unlike the witch-hunt against Brady, this is irrefutable FACT.
> 
> Also note: per NFL rules, the penalties for using Stick-Um and for an underinflated football are IDENTICAL!
Click to expand...


You didn't answer how Montana is a proven cheater while Brady is not.  You're just trying to show Montana cheated while ignoring Brady's cheating.  Why can't they both have cheated?


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now I'm queer because I have big feet?  God, you're an idiot...
> 
> Tom Brady was suspended because Roger Goodell has the power to suspend anyone he feels like for whatever reason.  It was a power given to him by the CBA.
> 
> So did you want to name a team that hasn't "cheated" in some way?  Why were the Patriots singled out for the punishment they received when other teams didn't even warrant an investigation?  Do you know why Goodell said he didn't think the Steeler's under inflated balls were an issue?  Because he said that the Giants might have measured the PSI with a different gauge?  Isn't that the point that the Patriots brought up in "Deflategate"?  That the official who measured the Patriots balls prior to the game was fairly certain that he measured the PSI with one gauge...that was not the same one that was used to measure them at half time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The size your  feet does not make you queer......but the fact you posted a personal note to me to tell that tidbit about is what makes you strange and no I do not want to know the color you paint your toenails.
> 
> 
> Brady cheated......he destroyed evidence, it was found that  "based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/...eflated-footballs-on-purpose-report-says.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering where old fartstyle had been the past month or so.had no idea he was here since i have him ion ignore.lol
> 
> as always,you handed OFS and the other brady apologists their asses to them on a platter. Like i just got done saying,Rice and none of other other NFL players went out and committed a crime that had me or you done the same crime WE would go to jail for because of obstructing justice and an official investigation.none of them went and destroyed their cell phone so they can pretend all they want in the world that this is a scandal that is even greater than the black sox scandal biut they cant dodge facts that brady committed a crime obstructiing justice and because he is tom brady and goddel has his head up Krafts ass,he gets off scott free,free as a bird.
Click to expand...

Just a bunch of ineffectual "ne'er do wells" trying to live through the supposed accomplishments of another man...this time they chose wrong Brady is nothing more than a cheater.

Add that into the fact that OFS said he wanted to polish my Driver makes me real glad this stuff is on line.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
Click to expand...


Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> other way around brady  apologist.
> 
> what do all these people have in common?
> Roger Clemons.
> Barry Bonds
> Sammy Sosa
> Mark Mcguire
> Lance Armstrong
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheat
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots
> you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
> The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
> 1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
> 2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.
> 
> You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.
> 
> 
> you lose,and alex checkmates you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even have any idea what my post said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I know you are in denial about government corruption and that we live in a facist dictatership with nothing but a bunch of criminals and mass murderers in washington running our country so I just assumed you are in denial how corrupt the NFL is as well and how thec cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history even bigger then the black scandal so i confess i did what you do when you look into 9/11,only read parts of your post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a single sentence.  You read "parts" of my single sentence post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the montana post.apples and oranges.I watched those two videos you posted
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you checkmated him as always.
> yeah I just watched those two videos as well,give me a break,apples and oranges.That vid doesnt prove montana cheated.all he talked about was how players would grease their uniforms to get any kind of edge they could and if it was obviously a major advantage for them the refs would come over to them and tell THEM  to take it off. and the one with jerry rice having stickum is apples and oranges as well.stickcum enhances your chances  better of catching the ball yes but that went on in the NFL with many players all the time on many teams all those years as well as the greasing of uniforms.
> 
> oh and none of those players committed a federal crime destroying evidence in a investigation either proof that the cheats are like politicians,untouchable,able to commit crimes everyday we go to jail for and are not held accountable for as other teams.as i said before,a mere 4 game punishment for brady is the same as me robbing a bank and getting caught and my punishment is i have to pay a one dollar fine.same thing,no difference,big wow .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brady argument is so weak they need to bring extraneous garbage into the mix.
> 
> Fact is Brady has "accompishments"and  Brady has been suspended, the Patriots have been caught with their pants down again( poor choice of words considering OldFartStyle is posting in this thread)
> 
> In light of the cheating and suspension these clowns still think Brady is the best...
Click to expand...


yep,yep,and yep.  speaking of old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,I would be scared to death to have this conversation with them in a dark alley at night time.I seriously think they would pull out a knife and kill you,seriously. I am no kidding.

I mean they take it so personal and get so angry over it,I really believe they would do that if they had that chance ESPECIALLY chrissy,she so much worships him as though she has known him personally her whole life. others have come on before and told her in the past as well asking her why is it she can be reasonable when you talk to her about other stuff she doesnt agree with you on,but takes it so personal and wont look at the facts when you expose shady brady for the fraud he is. Not really surprising she is the worst and takes i the most personal of the three since she is a girl after all and she probably has photos of brady with his shirt off on her wall at home.



which is not as scary old fart style and poopers mancrush THEY have on him


----------



## Montrovant

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just wondering how Montana is a "proven cheater" while Brady is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> other way around brady  apologist.
> 
> what do all these people have in common?
> Roger Clemons.
> Barry Bonds
> Sammy Sosa
> Mark Mcguire
> Lance Armstrong
> Tom Brady
> Bill Belicheat
> Chicago Black Sox
> New England Patriots
> you guessed it.this-* which makes them frauds because they all had to cheat to achieve greatness.
> The only way the NFL can ever be reformed is two things.
> 1.there needs to be a law that prevents NFL teams moving anytime they want just cause they cant get their new precious stadium.
> 2.Belicheat and brady need to have every  win taken away from them especially playoffs and superbowls.
> 
> You can live in denial all you want that they have created a the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and its even worse cause they have done it MULTIPLE times and gone unpunished for it however when you have DOZENS of former NFL players saying they are cheaters,then sorry,thse former NFL players have just a little bit more credibility than you do and know what they are talking about i think.
> 
> 
> you lose,and alex checkmates you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you even have any idea what my post said?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well I know you are in denial about government corruption and that we live in a facist dictatership with nothing but a bunch of criminals and mass murderers in washington running our country so I just assumed you are in denial how corrupt the NFL is as well and how thec cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history even bigger then the black scandal so i confess i did what you do when you look into 9/11,only read parts of your post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a single sentence.  You read "parts" of my single sentence post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the montana post.apples and oranges.I watched those two videos you posted
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The playback on the video  has been disabled by the owner  you numbskull.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Click the button that says Watch this video on YouTube then, you numbskull.    If that's a problem for you, you can use the url : https ://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dKdPfGuz5iM&feature=youtu.be
> The Rice video seems to work fine, by the way.
> 
> But hey, if you feel better complaining about an embedded video not working than discussing the actual point, that's up to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you checkmated him as always. The brady apologists when they get desperate and know they are backed up against the wall always retreat to the jerry rice stickum  which is apples and oranges.
> yeah I just watched those two videos as well,give me a break,apples and oranges.That vid doesnt prove montana cheated.all he talked about was how players would grease their uniforms to get any kind of edge they could and if it was obviously a major advantage for them the refs would come over to them and tell THEM  to take it off. and the one with jerry rice having stickum is apples and oranges as well.stickcum enhances your chances  better of catching the ball yes but that went on in the NFL with many players all the time on many teams all those years as well as the greasing of uniforms.
> 
> oh and none of those players committed a federal crime destroying evidence in a investigation either proof that the cheats are like politicians,untouchable,able to commit crimes everyday we go to jail for and are not held accountable for as other teams.as i said before,a mere 4 game punishment for brady is the same as me robbing a bank and getting caught and my punishment is i have to pay a one dollar fine.same thing,no difference,big wow .
Click to expand...


The claim wasn't that Montana cheated, but that he knew his teammates did.  Of course, his words make the idea that he did some sort of cheating seem likely.  "If you aren't cheating, you aren't trying" isn't exactly an endorsement for being a strict rules follower.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.
Click to expand...

4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you even have any idea what my post said?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I know you are in denial about government corruption and that we live in a facist dictatership with nothing but a bunch of criminals and mass murderers in washington running our country so I just assumed you are in denial how corrupt the NFL is as well and how thec cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history even bigger then the black scandal so i confess i did what you do when you look into 9/11,only read parts of your post.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My post was a single sentence.  You read "parts" of my single sentence post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the montana post.apples and oranges.I watched those two videos you posted
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are not only gullible, you are a total idiot
> 
> 
> That was not conclusive .....get the the appropriate investigative authority to make a determination
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you checkmated him as always.
> yeah I just watched those two videos as well,give me a break,apples and oranges.That vid doesnt prove montana cheated.all he talked about was how players would grease their uniforms to get any kind of edge they could and if it was obviously a major advantage for them the refs would come over to them and tell THEM  to take it off. and the one with jerry rice having stickum is apples and oranges as well.stickcum enhances your chances  better of catching the ball yes but that went on in the NFL with many players all the time on many teams all those years as well as the greasing of uniforms.
> 
> oh and none of those players committed a federal crime destroying evidence in a investigation either proof that the cheats are like politicians,untouchable,able to commit crimes everyday we go to jail for and are not held accountable for as other teams.as i said before,a mere 4 game punishment for brady is the same as me robbing a bank and getting caught and my punishment is i have to pay a one dollar fine.same thing,no difference,big wow .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brady argument is so weak they need to bring extraneous garbage into the mix.
> 
> Fact is Brady has "accompishments"and  Brady has been suspended, the Patriots have been caught with their pants down again( poor choice of words considering OldFartStyle is posting in this thread)
> 
> In light of the cheating and suspension these clowns still think Brady is the best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep,yep,and yep.  speaking of old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,I would be scared to death to have this conversation with them in a dark alley at night time.I seriously think they would pull out a knife and kill you,seriously. I am no kidding.
> 
> I mean they take it so personal and get so angry over it,I really believe they would do that if they had that chance ESPECIALLY chrissy,she so much worships him as though she has known him personally her whole life. others have come on before and told her in the past as well asking her why is it she can be reasonable when you talk to her about other stuff she doesnt agree with you on,but takes it so personal and wont look at the facts when you expose shady brady for the fraud he is. Not really surprising she is the worst and takes i the most personal of the three since she is a girl after all and she probably has photos of brady with his shirt off on her wall at home.
> 
> 
> 
> which is not as scary old fart style and poopers mancrush THEY have on him
Click to expand...



*"old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,"
*
LOL so on point...then thread can now be showtdown


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I know you are in denial about government corruption and that we live in a facist dictatership with nothing but a bunch of criminals and mass murderers in washington running our country so I just assumed you are in denial how corrupt the NFL is as well and how thec cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history even bigger then the black scandal so i confess i did what you do when you look into 9/11,only read parts of your post.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My post was a single sentence.  You read "parts" of my single sentence post?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh the montana post.apples and oranges.I watched those two videos you posted
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the irony.  You call me an idiot after you are unable or unwilling to press a button to view a video on youtube, and then you complain about statements not being conclusive when I have already explained that my problem was with the derogatory way in which you described Papageorgio's post, not with whether or not you believe the things Rice and Montana said.
> 
> I wonder, just what sort of investigation do you think is going to occur regarding incidents from decades ago in NFL games?
> 
> If you think Rice and Montana are both lying about what happened while they played, fine.  That doesn't mean that someone pointing those statements out as evidence is some sort of shot in the dark attempt to make people believe other NFL greats engaged in cheating.
> 
> Who would be "the appropriate investigative authority" and why would you believe their conclusions over the admission of someone saying they engaged in some sort of cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you checkmated him as always.
> yeah I just watched those two videos as well,give me a break,apples and oranges.That vid doesnt prove montana cheated.all he talked about was how players would grease their uniforms to get any kind of edge they could and if it was obviously a major advantage for them the refs would come over to them and tell THEM  to take it off. and the one with jerry rice having stickum is apples and oranges as well.stickcum enhances your chances  better of catching the ball yes but that went on in the NFL with many players all the time on many teams all those years as well as the greasing of uniforms.
> 
> oh and none of those players committed a federal crime destroying evidence in a investigation either proof that the cheats are like politicians,untouchable,able to commit crimes everyday we go to jail for and are not held accountable for as other teams.as i said before,a mere 4 game punishment for brady is the same as me robbing a bank and getting caught and my punishment is i have to pay a one dollar fine.same thing,no difference,big wow .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brady argument is so weak they need to bring extraneous garbage into the mix.
> 
> Fact is Brady has "accompishments"and  Brady has been suspended, the Patriots have been caught with their pants down again( poor choice of words considering OldFartStyle is posting in this thread)
> 
> In light of the cheating and suspension these clowns still think Brady is the best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep,yep,and yep.  speaking of old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,I would be scared to death to have this conversation with them in a dark alley at night time.I seriously think they would pull out a knife and kill you,seriously. I am no kidding.
> 
> I mean they take it so personal and get so angry over it,I really believe they would do that if they had that chance ESPECIALLY chrissy,she so much worships him as though she has known him personally her whole life. others have come on before and told her in the past as well asking her why is it she can be reasonable when you talk to her about other stuff she doesnt agree with you on,but takes it so personal and wont look at the facts when you expose shady brady for the fraud he is. Not really surprising she is the worst and takes i the most personal of the three since she is a girl after all and she probably has photos of brady with his shirt off on her wall at home.
> 
> 
> 
> which is not as scary old fart style and poopers mancrush THEY have on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,"
> *
> LOL so on point...then thread can now be showtdown
Click to expand...


exactly,thats why I am going to leave this thread because that really DOES say it all and why the thread needs to be shut down now.they are like USMB's resident troll rightwinger incapable of ever admitting it when they have been proven wrong. rightwinger as you well know,is so butthurt I took him to school two years ago that the rams would be back in LA that incredibly,he is STILL trying to convince himself they are playing in st louis this year. they are every bit just as much in denial about brady as he is on the Rams.

Ignoring that he is a criminal who destroyed evidence and lied about what he did on the field and is the only hall of fame QB that has been suspended for his actions ON THE FIELD so like you said,its time to have the thread closed down now cause those facts cannot be refuted. as the ones  on pooper,chrissy and old fart style cant either.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.
Click to expand...


It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> My post was a single sentence.  You read "parts" of my single sentence post?
> 
> 
> 
> oh the montana post.apples and oranges.I watched those two videos you posted
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw the vid, pinhead.
> 
> 
> You can run all you want all over with that snippet of bullshit. It is meaningless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you checkmated him as always.
> yeah I just watched those two videos as well,give me a break,apples and oranges.That vid doesnt prove montana cheated.all he talked about was how players would grease their uniforms to get any kind of edge they could and if it was obviously a major advantage for them the refs would come over to them and tell THEM  to take it off. and the one with jerry rice having stickum is apples and oranges as well.stickcum enhances your chances  better of catching the ball yes but that went on in the NFL with many players all the time on many teams all those years as well as the greasing of uniforms.
> 
> oh and none of those players committed a federal crime destroying evidence in a investigation either proof that the cheats are like politicians,untouchable,able to commit crimes everyday we go to jail for and are not held accountable for as other teams.as i said before,a mere 4 game punishment for brady is the same as me robbing a bank and getting caught and my punishment is i have to pay a one dollar fine.same thing,no difference,big wow .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Brady argument is so weak they need to bring extraneous garbage into the mix.
> 
> Fact is Brady has "accompishments"and  Brady has been suspended, the Patriots have been caught with their pants down again( poor choice of words considering OldFartStyle is posting in this thread)
> 
> In light of the cheating and suspension these clowns still think Brady is the best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep,yep,and yep.  speaking of old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,I would be scared to death to have this conversation with them in a dark alley at night time.I seriously think they would pull out a knife and kill you,seriously. I am no kidding.
> 
> I mean they take it so personal and get so angry over it,I really believe they would do that if they had that chance ESPECIALLY chrissy,she so much worships him as though she has known him personally her whole life. others have come on before and told her in the past as well asking her why is it she can be reasonable when you talk to her about other stuff she doesnt agree with you on,but takes it so personal and wont look at the facts when you expose shady brady for the fraud he is. Not really surprising she is the worst and takes i the most personal of the three since she is a girl after all and she probably has photos of brady with his shirt off on her wall at home.
> 
> 
> 
> which is not as scary old fart style and poopers mancrush THEY have on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,"
> *
> LOL so on point...then thread can now be showtdown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,thats why I am going to leave this thread because that really DOES say it all and why the thread needs to be shut down now.they are like USMB's resident troll rightwinger incapable of ever admitting it when they have been proven wrong. rightwinger as you well know,is so butthurt I took him to school two years ago that the rams would be back in LA that incredibly,he is STILL trying to convince himself they are playing in st louis this year. they are every bit just as much in denial about brady as he is on the Rams.
> 
> Ignoring that he is a criminal who destroyed evidence and lied about what he did on the field and is the only hall of fame QB that has been suspended for his actions ON THE FIELD so like you said,its time to have the thread closed down now cause those facts cannot be refuted. as the ones  on pooper,chrissy and old fart style cant either.
Click to expand...

These guys are in a circle jerk with OldFartStyle as pivot-man.

They claim Brady is the best but Brady got suspended and  the Patriots are serial cheaters.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
Click to expand...

The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.


Just read the record.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
Click to expand...


Which record shows that Brady's records are based on his cheating?


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
Click to expand...


It says more probably than not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh the montana post.apples and oranges.I watched those two videos you posted
> you checkmated him as always.
> yeah I just watched those two videos as well,give me a break,apples and oranges.That vid doesnt prove montana cheated.all he talked about was how players would grease their uniforms to get any kind of edge they could and if it was obviously a major advantage for them the refs would come over to them and tell THEM  to take it off. and the one with jerry rice having stickum is apples and oranges as well.stickcum enhances your chances  better of catching the ball yes but that went on in the NFL with many players all the time on many teams all those years as well as the greasing of uniforms.
> 
> oh and none of those players committed a federal crime destroying evidence in a investigation either proof that the cheats are like politicians,untouchable,able to commit crimes everyday we go to jail for and are not held accountable for as other teams.as i said before,a mere 4 game punishment for brady is the same as me robbing a bank and getting caught and my punishment is i have to pay a one dollar fine.same thing,no difference,big wow .
> 
> 
> 
> The Brady argument is so weak they need to bring extraneous garbage into the mix.
> 
> Fact is Brady has "accompishments"and  Brady has been suspended, the Patriots have been caught with their pants down again( poor choice of words considering OldFartStyle is posting in this thread)
> 
> In light of the cheating and suspension these clowns still think Brady is the best...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep,yep,and yep.  speaking of old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,I would be scared to death to have this conversation with them in a dark alley at night time.I seriously think they would pull out a knife and kill you,seriously. I am no kidding.
> 
> I mean they take it so personal and get so angry over it,I really believe they would do that if they had that chance ESPECIALLY chrissy,she so much worships him as though she has known him personally her whole life. others have come on before and told her in the past as well asking her why is it she can be reasonable when you talk to her about other stuff she doesnt agree with you on,but takes it so personal and wont look at the facts when you expose shady brady for the fraud he is. Not really surprising she is the worst and takes i the most personal of the three since she is a girl after all and she probably has photos of brady with his shirt off on her wall at home.
> 
> 
> 
> which is not as scary old fart style and poopers mancrush THEY have on him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *"old fart style,Him,chrissy and pooper are psychotic nutcases,they take it so personal and go into meltdown mode when their hero shady brady and their team the cheats are exposed for the frauds they are,"
> *
> LOL so on point...then thread can now be showtdown
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> exactly,thats why I am going to leave this thread because that really DOES say it all and why the thread needs to be shut down now.they are like USMB's resident troll rightwinger incapable of ever admitting it when they have been proven wrong. rightwinger as you well know,is so butthurt I took him to school two years ago that the rams would be back in LA that incredibly,he is STILL trying to convince himself they are playing in st louis this year. they are every bit just as much in denial about brady as he is on the Rams.
> 
> Ignoring that he is a criminal who destroyed evidence and lied about what he did on the field and is the only hall of fame QB that has been suspended for his actions ON THE FIELD so like you said,its time to have the thread closed down now cause those facts cannot be refuted. as the ones  on pooper,chrissy and old fart style cant either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> These guys are in a circle jerk with OldFartStyle as pivot-man.
> 
> They claim Brady is the best but Brady got suspended and  the Patriots are serial cheaters.
Click to expand...


Indeed what is really sad is there are other ladies out there same as chrissy trolll including a couple at this site who they actually like brady,they love his looks so much they cant get past what a criminal he is.guess they have no morals or conscience same as him.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says more probably than not.
Click to expand...

This is an old argument....that standard  is called "preponderance if the evidence" and a "term of art". Such standard is used in civil litigation,  was agreed to by the parties in the CBA and accepted by the court who up help the suspension.

Brady in agreeing to the suspension also reaffirmed that it was the correct decision by his acquiescence.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which record shows that Brady's records are based on his cheating?
Click to expand...

By the previous post I can now see  that you  have cognitive issues. Please speak with OldFartStyle he likes feeling superior when dealing with others.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your fourth fact is actually a conclusion.   Honestly, the third one is as well, but I'm willing to give a pass on that one.
> 
> 
> 
> 4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says more probably than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an old argument....that standard  is called "preponderance if the evidence" and a "term of art". Such standard is used in civil litigation,  was agreed to by the parties in the CBA and accepted by the court who up help the suspension.
> 
> Brady in agreeing to the suspension also reaffirmed that it was the correct decision by his acquiescence.
Click to expand...


I know it is only cheating if you get caught. Silly idea but whatever.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 4th is a fact. without the cheating he would not have performed as he did, the cheating is inextricably intertwined with his play, regardless whether he did "well" or not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says more probably than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an old argument....that standard  is called "preponderance if the evidence" and a "term of art". Such standard is used in civil litigation,  was agreed to by the parties in the CBA and accepted by the court who up help the suspension.
> 
> Brady in agreeing to the suspension also reaffirmed that it was the correct decision by his acquiescence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it is only cheating if you get caught. Silly idea but whatever.
Click to expand...

No facts, no argument. Anything to normalize what this joker has done. 


Again, thankfully all this nonsense is "on line" where it matters not.


----------



## P@triot

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).

I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.

The greatest QB's in order:

1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
2. John Elway
3. Peyton Manning
4. Steve Young
5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)

And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
> 
> 
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says more probably than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an old argument....that standard  is called "preponderance if the evidence" and a "term of art". Such standard is used in civil litigation,  was agreed to by the parties in the CBA and accepted by the court who up help the suspension.
> 
> Brady in agreeing to the suspension also reaffirmed that it was the correct decision by his acquiescence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it is only cheating if you get caught. Silly idea but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No facts, no argument. Anything to normalize what this joker has done.
> 
> 
> Again, thankfully all this nonsense is "on line" where it matters not.
Click to expand...


I think Brady knew, but I don't think it gave him an advantage. That said, I am also convinced every other team in the NFL cheats. Rice admitted he cheated, Montana said it went on. CBS Sports caught Carolina and Minnesota heating footballs. It is a standard that they all cheat and all of them have been penalized by the NFL in one way or another. So I don't hold it against Brady anymore than I hold it against Rice or any other player. Now ignore the post.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says more probably than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an old argument....that standard  is called "preponderance if the evidence" and a "term of art". Such standard is used in civil litigation,  was agreed to by the parties in the CBA and accepted by the court who up help the suspension.
> 
> Brady in agreeing to the suspension also reaffirmed that it was the correct decision by his acquiescence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it is only cheating if you get caught. Silly idea but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No facts, no argument. Anything to normalize what this joker has done.
> 
> 
> Again, thankfully all this nonsense is "on line" where it matters not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady knew, but I don't think it gave him an advantage. That said, I am also convinced every other team in the NFL cheats. Rice admitted he cheated, Montana said it went on. CBS Sports caught Carolina and Minnesota heating footballs. It is a standard that they all cheat and all of them have been penalized by the NFL in one way or another. So I don't hold it against Brady anymore than I hold it against Rice or any other player.
Click to expand...

Of course you don't hold it against Brady....that is one reason why the NFL has sunk to the level it has become.... trashy way for the sport to be an example and teach children values.


Yep Brady is a hero to many he should conduct himself that way instead of the foolish clown he has become.


The adulation Brady receives for in spite of being a cheater typifies the participation trophy era we now live in and embraces the PC culture we are subjected to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
Click to expand...


sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era yeah.  only question is who is the greatest quarterback in the modern day era of the superbowl which would be between Montana,Bradshaw,and Elway,and yeah Maybe Marino. Manning is a funny choice since he panicked in  the big game.lol It was the defense that won it for him in the last one.lol

Jim Kelly of the Bills would be even better than Brady,taking the team to four straight superbowls which is very impressive especially since HE had to play against a future hall of famer and one of the best QB's of all time Dan Marino AND a hall of fame coach who has the most wins Don Shula.he had to face both those guys TWICE a year to get to the superbowl. who did the tom brady face in that division? thats right,the jets,bills and dolphins,ALL teams that do not have a quarterback the last 15 years and  that do not belong in the NFL they are so crappy high school teams could beat them.


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now I'm queer because I have big feet?  God, you're an idiot...
> 
> Tom Brady was suspended because Roger Goodell has the power to suspend anyone he feels like for whatever reason.  It was a power given to him by the CBA.
> 
> So did you want to name a team that hasn't "cheated" in some way?  Why were the Patriots singled out for the punishment they received when other teams didn't even warrant an investigation?  Do you know why Goodell said he didn't think the Steeler's under inflated balls were an issue?  Because he said that the Giants might have measured the PSI with a different gauge?  Isn't that the point that the Patriots brought up in "Deflategate"?  That the official who measured the Patriots balls prior to the game was fairly certain that he measured the PSI with one gauge...that was not the same one that was used to measure them at half time?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The size your  feet does not make you queer......but the fact you posted a personal note to me to tell that tidbit about is what makes you strange and no I do not want to know the color you paint your toenails.
> 
> 
> Brady cheated......he destroyed evidence, it was found that  "based on the totality of the evidence, that it is more probable than not that Brady was at least generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/05/07/...eflated-footballs-on-purpose-report-says.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was wondering where old fartstyle had been the past month or so.had no idea he was here since i have him ion ignore.lol
> 
> as always,you handed OFS and the other brady apologists their asses to them on a platter. Like i just got done saying,Rice and none of other other NFL players went out and committed a crime that had me or you done the same crime WE would go to jail for because of obstructing justice and an official investigation.none of them went and destroyed their cell phone so they can pretend all they want in the world that this is not  a scandal that is even greater than the black sox scandal but they cant dodge facts that brady committed a crime obstructiing justice and because he is tom brady and goddel has his head up Krafts ass,he gets off scott free,free as a bird.
Click to expand...


If it's possible for someone to be a bigger idiot than Phallics...YOU might have a shot!  You have me on ignore...yet you say that Phallics handed me my ass on a platter?  How would even know?  Duh?

I post here continually on myriad topics.  You two losers haven't been trolling this sight with "I hate Tom Brady!" strings all season.  I assume that's because once again Brady is taking a flamethrower to the NFL!  So now you're back?


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era yeah.  only question is who is the greatest quarterback in the modern day era of the superbowl which would be between Montana,Bradshaw,and Elway,and yeah Maybe Marino. Manning is a funny choice since he panicked in  the big game.lol It was the defense that won it for him in the last one.lol
> 
> Jim Kelly of the Bills would be even better than Brady,taking the team to four straight superbowls which is very impressive especially since HE had to play against a future hall of famer and one of the best QB's of all time Dan Marino AND a hall of fame coach who has the most wins Don Shula.he had to face both those guys TWICE a year to get to the superbowl. who did the tom brady face in that division? thats right,the jets,bills and dolphins,ALL teams that do not have a quarterback the last 15 years and  that do not belong in the NFL they are so crappy high school teams could beat them.
Click to expand...

"sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era"

^^^
This truly embraces the spirit of this thread.

Accepting a lower stand is one thing, embracing that lower standard and romanticizing the act of cheating is another.

A poor statement on what society has become....

Obviously, the Millennials are not the generation that is screwing up society.

Sad clowns every last one of them.


----------



## Oldstyle

Notice that Phallics continues to ignore my request that he show me an NFL team that hasn't been caught cheating.

His little buddy is too stupid to pick up on that because he has anyone who shows him up...on ignore!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Next page.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



They're two of the greatest system QB's of all-time. I don't believe accolades necessarily make them better than Manning, Favre, Marino, Rodgers, Young, Brees, etc.


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
Click to expand...


I gotta tell you, Patriot...your list of the greatest quarterbacks borders on farce.

Tom Brady OWNS every post season record that there is for quarterbacks and has led the Patriots to an unprecedented number of AFC East Division titles despite playing with sub par receivers and running backs.  He makes every single player around him better.  To say that Joe Montana isn't in the top 25 is akin to waving a large flag above your head that reads  "CLUELESS!!!!!"


----------



## Oldstyle

Ask yourself this...how many Hall of Fame receivers or running backs has Tom Brady had in the huddle with him?  Randy Moss and who else?  How many of his receivers or running backs made the All Pro Team?  Rob Gronkowski and who else?

Bradshaw had Swan, Stallworth and Harris.
Montana had Rice, Taylor and Craig.
Kelly had Lofton, Reed and Thomas.
Aikman had Irvin, Harper and Smith.

Should I go on?


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Ask yourself this...how many Hall of Fame receivers or running backs has Tom Brady had in the huddle with him?  Randy Moss and who else?  How many of his receivers or running backs made the All Pro Team?  Rob Gronkowski and who else?
> 
> Bradshaw had Swan, Stallworth and Harris.
> Montana had Rice, Taylor and Craig.
> Kelly had Lofton, Reed and Thomas.
> Aikman had Irvin, Harper and Smith.
> 
> Should I go on?



Matt Slater are both All Pro, Welker three times.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this...how many Hall of Fame receivers or running backs has Tom Brady had in the huddle with him?  Randy Moss and who else?  How many of his receivers or running backs made the All Pro Team?  Rob Gronkowski and who else?
> 
> Bradshaw had Swan, Stallworth and Harris.
> Montana had Rice, Taylor and Craig.
> Kelly had Lofton, Reed and Thomas.
> Aikman had Irvin, Harper and Smith.
> 
> Should I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Slater are both All Pro, Welker three times.
Click to expand...


Slater is a special teams specialist.  How does that qualify?  Come on...


----------



## Oldstyle

My point is that Brady has NEVER had a trio of stars playing receiver and running back for him yet he's been able to make players that were less than stellar on other teams look like world beaters when they walked onto a field with him.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this...how many Hall of Fame receivers or running backs has Tom Brady had in the huddle with him?  Randy Moss and who else?  How many of his receivers or running backs made the All Pro Team?  Rob Gronkowski and who else?
> 
> Bradshaw had Swan, Stallworth and Harris.
> Montana had Rice, Taylor and Craig.
> Kelly had Lofton, Reed and Thomas.
> Aikman had Irvin, Harper and Smith.
> 
> Should I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Slater are both All Pro, Welker three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slater is a special teams specialist.  How does that qualify?  Come on...
Click to expand...


He is listed as a WR also. I think that the coach is the genius and Brady all though one of the greatest of all time of all time.


----------



## Kat

Overall there have been, and are some great q/b's. I think we can agree on that.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see a cheater that disqualifies him
> 
> The standard for me in my profession is to be honest.that is true for everyone I know. Brady should be held to that same standard.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
Click to expand...


Good lord, I don't know why you bother.  It's sure not worth your time, effort, or aggravation.  The two little pukes are delusional.  That is all there is to it.  Nothing you can do to change that.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says more probably than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an old argument....that standard  is called "preponderance if the evidence" and a "term of art". Such standard is used in civil litigation,  was agreed to by the parties in the CBA and accepted by the court who up help the suspension.
> 
> Brady in agreeing to the suspension also reaffirmed that it was the correct decision by his acquiescence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it is only cheating if you get caught. Silly idea but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No facts, no argument. Anything to normalize what this joker has done.
> 
> 
> Again, thankfully all this nonsense is "on line" where it matters not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Brady knew, but I don't think it gave him an advantage. That said, I am also convinced every other team in the NFL cheats. Rice admitted he cheated, Montana said it went on. CBS Sports caught Carolina and Minnesota heating footballs. It is a standard that they all cheat and all of them have been penalized by the NFL in one way or another. So I don't hold it against Brady anymore than I hold it against Rice or any other player. Now ignore the post.
Click to expand...


I think the whole thing is beyond silly.  If a ball was deflated, that is certainly not why the Pats ever won a game.  Lol.  To think so is just . . . beyond ridiculous and just shows that a person knows nothing about the game.   

I mean sure, I suppose the Pats could have won the game 45-7 only because of a deflated ball?  See?  It even sounds stupid.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

Liar






Investigated







Quitter






Crybaby







Your hero







Even if the low standards of his supporters are applied Brady comes out as a 6th round draft pick who had a nice run in the NFL, but can never be declared the greatest for his own self destructive behavior and undeniable habit of cheating and lying.


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta tell you, Patriot...your list of the greatest quarterbacks borders on farce.
> 
> Tom Brady OWNS every post season record that there is for quarterbacks and has led the Patriots to an unprecedented number of AFC East Division titles despite playing with sub par receivers and running backs.  He makes every single player around him better.  To say that Joe Montana isn't in the top 25 is akin to waving a large flag above your head that reads  "CLUELESS!!!!!"
Click to expand...

Again....that is all a measurement of TEAMS...*not* individuals. Dan Marino shattered the record book. Tom Brady couldn't even start his first three years in the league.

And dude....for the record...I'm a DIE HARD Michigan fan so I'm extremely bias towards Tom Brady. But he's no where near the best QB in NFL history. Not even close. This is as stupid as asking if Derrick Thomas is better than Lawrence Taylor. Derrick Thomas was phenomenal. Lawrence Taylor was a god. Completely different level.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era yeah.  only question is who is the greatest quarterback in the modern day era of the superbowl which would be between Montana,Bradshaw,and Elway,and yeah Maybe Marino. Manning is a funny choice since he panicked in  the big game.lol It was the defense that won it for him in the last one.lol
> 
> Jim Kelly of the Bills would be even better than Brady,taking the team to four straight superbowls which is very impressive especially since HE had to play against a future hall of famer and one of the best QB's of all time Dan Marino AND a hall of fame coach who has the most wins Don Shula.he had to face both those guys TWICE a year to get to the superbowl. who did the tom brady face in that division? thats right,the jets,bills and dolphins,ALL teams that do not have a quarterback the last 15 years and  that do not belong in the NFL they are so crappy high school teams could beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era"
> 
> ^^^
> This truly embraces the spirit of this thread.
> 
> Accepting a lower stand is one thing, embracing that lower standard and romanticizing the act of cheating is another.
> 
> A poor statement on what society has become....
> 
> Obviously, the Millennials are not the generation that is screwing up society.
> 
> Sad clowns every last one of them.
Click to expand...


 Name an NFL team that doesn't cheat. Brady cheats, Montana cheats Jerry Rice cheats and yet you only recognize Brady, why is that?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era yeah.  only question is who is the greatest quarterback in the modern day era of the superbowl which would be between Montana,Bradshaw,and Elway,and yeah Maybe Marino. Manning is a funny choice since he panicked in  the big game.lol It was the defense that won it for him in the last one.lol
> 
> Jim Kelly of the Bills would be even better than Brady,taking the team to four straight superbowls which is very impressive especially since HE had to play against a future hall of famer and one of the best QB's of all time Dan Marino AND a hall of fame coach who has the most wins Don Shula.he had to face both those guys TWICE a year to get to the superbowl. who did the tom brady face in that division? thats right,the jets,bills and dolphins,ALL teams that do not have a quarterback the last 15 years and  that do not belong in the NFL they are so crappy high school teams could beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era"
> 
> ^^^
> This truly embraces the spirit of this thread.
> 
> Accepting a lower stand is one thing, embracing that lower standard and romanticizing the act of cheating is another.
> 
> A poor statement on what society has become....
> 
> Obviously, the Millennials are not the generation that is screwing up society.
> 
> Sad clowns every last one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name an NFL team that doesn't cheat. Brady cheats, Montana cheats Jerry Rice cheats and yet you only recognize Brady, why is that?
Click to expand...


The Falcons and Browns cheat (I guess the Browns do a bad job of it lol).  Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise
Browns GM Ray Farmer suspended 4 games for texting

And here's a list of fines levied against players in 2016 : 2016 NFL Fines & Suspenstions

Who knows how many of those will constitute cheating to Alex.


----------



## ChrisL

I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.  

What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).  

The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era yeah.  only question is who is the greatest quarterback in the modern day era of the superbowl which would be between Montana,Bradshaw,and Elway,and yeah Maybe Marino. Manning is a funny choice since he panicked in  the big game.lol It was the defense that won it for him in the last one.lol
> 
> Jim Kelly of the Bills would be even better than Brady,taking the team to four straight superbowls which is very impressive especially since HE had to play against a future hall of famer and one of the best QB's of all time Dan Marino AND a hall of fame coach who has the most wins Don Shula.he had to face both those guys TWICE a year to get to the superbowl. who did the tom brady face in that division? thats right,the jets,bills and dolphins,ALL teams that do not have a quarterback the last 15 years and  that do not belong in the NFL they are so crappy high school teams could beat them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "sad that people would think a cheating fraud and liar is even in the top ten in the superbowl era"
> 
> ^^^
> This truly embraces the spirit of this thread.
> 
> Accepting a lower stand is one thing, embracing that lower standard and romanticizing the act of cheating is another.
> 
> A poor statement on what society has become....
> 
> Obviously, the Millennials are not the generation that is screwing up society.
> 
> Sad clowns every last one of them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name an NFL team that doesn't cheat. Brady cheats, Montana cheats Jerry Rice cheats and yet you only recognize Brady, why is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Falcons and Browns cheat (I guess the Browns do a bad job of it lol).  Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise
> Browns GM Ray Farmer suspended 4 games for texting
> 
> And here's a list of fines levied against players in 2016 : 2016 NFL Fines & Suspenstions
> 
> Who knows how many of those will constitute cheating to Alex.
Click to expand...


It seems to be cheating only if you get caught. These are the ultra high standards Alex is telling us. Lol!


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta tell you, Patriot...your list of the greatest quarterbacks borders on farce.
> 
> Tom Brady OWNS every post season record that there is for quarterbacks and has led the Patriots to an unprecedented number of AFC East Division titles despite playing with sub par receivers and running backs.  He makes every single player around him better.  To say that Joe Montana isn't in the top 25 is akin to waving a large flag above your head that reads  "CLUELESS!!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....that is all a measurement of TEAMS...*not* individuals. Dan Marino shattered the record book. Tom Brady couldn't even start his first three years in the league.
> 
> And dude....for the record...I'm a DIE HARD Michigan fan so I'm extremely bias towards Tom Brady. But he's no where near the best QB in NFL history. Not even close. This is as stupid as asking if Derrick Thomas is better than Lawrence Taylor. Derrick Thomas was phenomenal. Lawrence Taylor was a god. Completely different level.
Click to expand...


So Dan Marino is a "god"?  Don't get me wrong...I think Marino was a great quarterback, Patriot but his post season stats hardly look "god like"!  He played in 18 playoff games and only won 8.  He threw 32 touchdown passes but also threw 24 interceptions.

Compare those stats to Tom Brady.  Brady has played in 35 playoff games and won 26.  He's thrown 66 TD's and only 30 interceptions.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this...how many Hall of Fame receivers or running backs has Tom Brady had in the huddle with him?  Randy Moss and who else?  How many of his receivers or running backs made the All Pro Team?  Rob Gronkowski and who else?
> 
> Bradshaw had Swan, Stallworth and Harris.
> Montana had Rice, Taylor and Craig.
> Kelly had Lofton, Reed and Thomas.
> Aikman had Irvin, Harper and Smith.
> 
> Should I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Slater are both All Pro, Welker three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slater is a special teams specialist.  How does that qualify?  Come on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is listed as a WR also. I think that the coach is the genius and Brady all though one of the greatest of all time of all time.
Click to expand...


Did he become an All Pro as a receiver?  You know he didn't...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crybaby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the low standards of his supporters are applied Brady comes out as a 6th round draft pick who had a nice run in the NFL, but can never be declared the greatest for his own self destructive behavior and undeniable habit of cheating and lying.



"A nice run"?  The man owns every quarterback record there is!  Could you be any more clueless?

Self destructive?  In what way?

He's a freaking choirboy!  You only hate him because he beats the living tar out of YOUR team...year...after year...after year...after year...

So did you want to provide the name of the squeaky clean NFL team that's never "cheated"?  Or are you going to continue to run from that question?


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this...how many Hall of Fame receivers or running backs has Tom Brady had in the huddle with him?  Randy Moss and who else?  How many of his receivers or running backs made the All Pro Team?  Rob Gronkowski and who else?
> 
> Bradshaw had Swan, Stallworth and Harris.
> Montana had Rice, Taylor and Craig.
> Kelly had Lofton, Reed and Thomas.
> Aikman had Irvin, Harper and Smith.
> 
> Should I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Slater are both All Pro, Welker three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slater is a special teams specialist.  How does that qualify?  Come on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is listed as a WR also. I think that the coach is the genius and Brady all though one of the greatest of all time of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he become an All Pro as a receiver?  You know he didn't...
Click to expand...


I wouldn't know, I don't follow the Pats that closely to know.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ask yourself this...how many Hall of Fame receivers or running backs has Tom Brady had in the huddle with him?  Randy Moss and who else?  How many of his receivers or running backs made the All Pro Team?  Rob Gronkowski and who else?
> 
> Bradshaw had Swan, Stallworth and Harris.
> Montana had Rice, Taylor and Craig.
> Kelly had Lofton, Reed and Thomas.
> Aikman had Irvin, Harper and Smith.
> 
> Should I go on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Slater are both All Pro, Welker three times.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Slater is a special teams specialist.  How does that qualify?  Come on...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is listed as a WR also. I think that the coach is the genius and Brady all though one of the greatest of all time of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did he become an All Pro as a receiver?  You know he didn't...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wouldn't know, I don't follow the Pats that closely to know.
Click to expand...


Slater is the leader of the Special Teams.  He's been selected to the Pro Bowl as a special teams player...not as a receiver.  I can't remember the last time Slater got on the field as a receiver if he ever has.  He returns some kicks and is Captain of the Patriot's Special Teams.


----------



## ChrisL

Patriots haters are a lot like liberals and their delusional Trump hatred.


----------



## 1stRambo

Yo, go back in time when the quarterback was a man, and took a beating! Today, it`s a pansy game! By the way, Atlanta, the Southern Team, Will Rise Again, and Win the Super Bowl!!!

"GTP"


----------



## ChrisL

Anyways, Big Ben has a lot of respect for Brady.   

Ben Roethlisberger Geeks Out Over Tom Brady, Asks For Patriots QB’s Jersey


----------



## 1stRambo

ChrisL said:


> Patriots haters are a lot like liberals and their delusional Trump hatred.



Yo, you`re right about the Socialist Democrat Party, and their hatred for "Real Patriots," but the South Will Rise Again, and "Atlanta" will win the Super Bowl!!!

"GTP"


----------



## candycorn

Brady is the best of his era.  Montana was the best of his era.  If you put Montana in Brady's era (5,000 more passes per year overall with fewer interceptions (6 TEAMS had fewer than 10!!!)), Montana would be destroying the league.  On top of that, the rules that protect QBs today are ones that the US Secret Service would like to have for the President--one is colloquially known as the "Brady rule".  If you put Brady in Montana's era of headhunting defensive ends, QB's getting their legs snapped in half, stick-em, and wide receivers who at least had to get touched before pass interference was called, he's not going to do so well.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.
> 
> What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).
> 
> The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.



I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.

The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.


----------



## Montrovant

candycorn said:


> Brady is the best of his era.  Montana was the best of his era.  If you put Montana in Brady's era (5,000 more passes per year overall with fewer interceptions (6 TEAMS had fewer than 10!!!)), Montana would be destroying the league.  On top of that, the rules that protect QBs today are ones that the US Secret Service would like to have for the President--one is colloquially known as the "Brady rule".  If you put Brady in Montana's era of headhunting defensive ends, QB's getting their legs snapped in half, stick-em, and wide receivers who at least had to get touched before pass interference was called, he's not going to do so well.



It's certainly possible Montana would have been better in today's game and that Brady would have been worse in Montana's day.  Still, we'll never know, we can only go by what they actually have done.


----------



## Montrovant

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gotta tell you, Patriot...your list of the greatest quarterbacks borders on farce.
> 
> Tom Brady OWNS every post season record that there is for quarterbacks and has led the Patriots to an unprecedented number of AFC East Division titles despite playing with sub par receivers and running backs.  He makes every single player around him better.  To say that Joe Montana isn't in the top 25 is akin to waving a large flag above your head that reads  "CLUELESS!!!!!"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again....that is all a measurement of TEAMS...*not* individuals. Dan Marino shattered the record book. Tom Brady couldn't even start his first three years in the league.
> 
> And dude....for the record...I'm a DIE HARD Michigan fan so I'm extremely bias towards Tom Brady. But he's no where near the best QB in NFL history. Not even close. This is as stupid as asking if Derrick Thomas is better than Lawrence Taylor. Derrick Thomas was phenomenal. Lawrence Taylor was a god. Completely different level.
Click to expand...


As with Manning, regular season stats only mean so much if you can't continue them into the playoffs.  Marino wasn't able to have the same kind of success in the playoffs as he did in the regular season.  Against the tougher competition, in the high-pressure situations, he came up short too often.  Fairly or not, that weighs against a quarterback.

If you consider Marino the best of the SB era, that seems fine to me.  Saying Montana isn't in the top 25, though, sounds ludicrous.


----------



## Oldstyle

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.
> 
> What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).
> 
> The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.
> 
> The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.
Click to expand...


For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Tom Brady played with illegal balls.  When the NFL TRIED to say that it had proof the judge presiding at trial practically laughed at them while he asked if that was all they had!  Aaron Rogers played with over inflated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  The Vikings played with heated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  To say that "Deflategate" was a tempest in a teapot would be the understatement of the century.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I do not like cheaters, no secret there.
> 
> I do not take  clowns that claim they smoked Jack Nicholson's joint very seriously either..
> ...know what I mean _PUFFER_?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yea how is your very good and close friend Steve Spagnoulo...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My response to that, Sealy...would be that it's laughable to label Tom Brady a "system" quarterback that wins because of what he has around him because in large part Tom Brady *IS *the system in New England!  Did those plug ins win because they got to watch how one of the greatest ever to play the game conducts himself on a week to week basis?  Does anyone want to make the point that a major part of the Patriots success isn't Tom Brady's laser focus and commitment to football?  Has there ever been a quarterback who's played this well at this age?  Even someone close?  That isn't because of a "system"...that's because of Brady!
Click to expand...

If you asked me who's career I would take its Brady. He reminds me of Tim Duncan. He wasn't the flashiest but he won.

With all this talk I think people believe deep down new england is going to show Atlanta doesn't have the experience. No ones arguing about who's going to win because you just never know. Maybe Atlanta is for real. If they are they'll have to beat the greatest dynasty ever. But it's been done before. It can be done. I'm actually rooting for Atlanta.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win"
> 
> I agree, thanks for proving my point regarding Brady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you could probably say that about Montana. Look at Steve young. Plug anyone in.
> 
> And Terry Bradshaw? Was he that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Montana/Young. I never said he was the "greatest" someone else suggested that.
> 
> 
> All I am saying is that you are spot on about Brady not being the greatest with your wonderful example.
Click to expand...

Who's the greatest?


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still obsessed about men's genitals, Phallics?  Some things never change!
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, your need to be validated by another man and his accomplishments has never wavered though. You never answered, how is your good friend Steve doing?
> 
> 
> Do you still hold the opinion that Brady is the greatest taking into account the cheating that helped him achieve his stats and wins and the acts that caused the NFL to suspend him?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My response to that, Sealy...would be that it's laughable to label Tom Brady a "system" quarterback that wins because of what he has around him because in large part Tom Brady *IS *the system in New England!  Did those plug ins win because they got to watch how one of the greatest ever to play the game conducts himself on a week to week basis?  Does anyone want to make the point that a major part of the Patriots success isn't Tom Brady's laser focus and commitment to football?  Has there ever been a quarterback who's played this well at this age?  Even someone close?  That isn't because of a "system"...that's because of Brady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you asked me who's career I would take its Brady. He reminds me of Tim Duncan. He wasn't the flashiest but he won.
> 
> With all this talk I think people believe deep down new england is going to show Atlanta doesn't have the experience. No ones arguing about who's going to win because you just never know. Maybe Atlanta is for real. If they are they'll have to beat the greatest dynasty ever. But it's been done before. It can be done. I'm actually rooting for Atlanta.
Click to expand...



Matty Ryan needs to have the game of his life.  If he does then Atlanta can win.  If he doesn't then the Patriots will win rather easily.


----------



## Oldstyle

The reason that Brady reminds you of Duncan is that both are unselfish superstars in an era when most superstars are all about themselves.  Neither Brady or Duncan care about their own stats as long as the team wins.  It's a rare commodity these days.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's amusing is that the same NFL Commissioner who suspended Tom Brady for four games, fined the Patriots a million dollars and took away their first round draft choice because a ball was believed to be under inflated had essentially the same situation occur with two Steeler's footballs being measured by the Giants following interceptions and both believed to be under inflated.  So what was the punishment for the Steelers?  There was none.  Zero...zip...nada!  Not even the $25,000 penalty for altering balls that's in the rule book.  There is a reason why Roger Goodell won't come to Foxboro.  He'd get run out of the State on a rail!
> 
> Do I think Tom Brady is the best ever?  Yes I do and I would point to his taking the Patriots right back to the Super Bowl DESPITE the four game suspension...despite the loss of the team's first round draft pick and despite the loss of his number one offensive weapon, Rob Gronkowski...as the reason why I think that!
> 
> As for Spags?  He's doing great.  Totally rebuilt the Giant's defense this year and made them into one of the league's better units!  How are your Ravens doing?
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win"
> 
> I agree, thanks for proving my point regarding Brady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you could probably say that about Montana. Look at Steve young. Plug anyone in.
> 
> And Terry Bradshaw? Was he that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Montana/Young. I never said he was the "greatest" someone else suggested that.
> 
> 
> All I am saying is that you are spot on about Brady not being the greatest with your wonderful example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's the greatest?
Click to expand...

not brady


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win"
> 
> I agree, thanks for proving my point regarding Brady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But you could probably say that about Montana. Look at Steve young. Plug anyone in.
> 
> And Terry Bradshaw? Was he that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Montana/Young. I never said he was the "greatest" someone else suggested that.
> 
> 
> All I am saying is that you are spot on about Brady not being the greatest with your wonderful example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's the greatest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not brady
Click to expand...

If you had to pick one.

I know you will pick a Marino or rogers


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
Click to expand...


Only Elway and Manning belong in the top 5
QBs don't win SBs by themselves and passing yards are not accumulated by themselves. You have to have someone to catch the ball, you have to have someone block for you, you have to have the threat of a running game, a good defense adds to your passing yards as does being behind in the game

Fantasy football stats are great but they don't make you the greatest of all time. Coming up big in big games is the mark of a great QB. It is what makes Roger Staubach great. Its what makes Brady and Montana better than Peyton and Marino


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "the 4 game suspension showed you could plug anyone in and the pats would still win"
> 
> I agree, thanks for proving my point regarding Brady
> 
> 
> 
> But you could probably say that about Montana. Look at Steve young. Plug anyone in.
> 
> And Terry Bradshaw? Was he that good?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Montana/Young. I never said he was the "greatest" someone else suggested that.
> 
> 
> All I am saying is that you are spot on about Brady not being the greatest with your wonderful example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who's the greatest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> not brady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you had to pick one.
> 
> I know you will pick a Marino or rogers
Click to expand...

Not Brady


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> The reason that Brady reminds you of Duncan is that both are unselfish superstars in an era when most superstars are all about themselves.  Neither Brady or Duncan care about their own stats as long as the team wins.  It's a rare commodity these days.



Brady has accepted pay cuts so the Pats can sign the players they need


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.
> 
> What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).
> 
> The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.
> 
> The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Tom Brady played with illegal balls.  When the NFL TRIED to say that it had proof the judge presiding at trial practically laughed at them while he asked if that was all they had!  Aaron Rogers played with over inflated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  The Vikings played with heated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  To say that "Deflategate" was a tempest in a teapot would be the understatement of the century.
Click to expand...



OFS: "the judge presiding at trial practically laughed"

The Appeals court reversed that fool.....you probably think it was a victory for Brady somehow.


Then "out of the blue" Tom Brady gave up and accepted his punishment for his deeds forever establishing he is nothing but a 6th round draft pick who needed to cheat to get his wins and is a quitter.


"It’s on his resume. And because he has two incidents that are going to be on his resume: Spygate and Deflategate. And you’re not going to be able to mention …. when you say Joe Montana, what do you say? When you say Terry Bradshaw?


this goes on his resume -- Spygate, Deflategate -- is gonna [come down to] your location and your [man] love and infatuation for the Patriots and Tom Brady
*But to say this is not going to be on his resume, that’s 1,000 percent false."
*
'Undisputed' tackles whether Tom Brady's legacy is tainted by Deflategate | FOX Sports


Total cheater.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.
> 
> What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).
> 
> The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.
> 
> The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Tom Brady played with illegal balls.  When the NFL TRIED to say that it had proof the judge presiding at trial practically laughed at them while he asked if that was all they had!  Aaron Rogers played with over inflated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  The Vikings played with heated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  To say that "Deflategate" was a tempest in a teapot would be the understatement of the century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "the judge presiding at trial practically laughed"
> 
> The Appeals court reversed that fool.....you probably think it was a victory for Brady somehow.
> 
> 
> Then "out of the blue" Tom Brady gave up and accepted his punishment for his deeds forever establishing he is nothing but a 6th round draft pick who needed to cheat to get his wins and is a quitter.
> 
> 
> "It’s on his resume. And because he has two incidents that are going to be on his resume: Spygate and Deflategate. And you’re not going to be able to mention …. when you say Joe Montana, what do you say? When you say Terry Bradshaw?
> 
> 
> this goes on his resume -- Spygate, Deflategate -- is gonna [come down to] your location and your [man] love and infatuation for the Patriots and Tom Brady
> *But to say this is not going to be on his resume, that’s 1,000 percent false."
> *
> 'Undisputed' tackles whether Tom Brady's legacy is tainted by Deflategate | FOX Sports
> 
> 
> Total cheater.
Click to expand...


The appeals court didn't rule on Brady's guilt...they simply ruled that Goodell had the power to impose whatever punishment he wanted under the CBA!  

That isn't a finding of "guilt" on the part of Brady...a concept that you refuse to admit!

How's Brady cheating now?  You claim he only succeeds because he cheats?  Explain why he's probably going to win another MVP?  Then tell me the team that you think hasn't been caught by the NFL doing something deemed illegal and explain why the Patriots get hit with massive fines...loss of a first round draft pick...and the loss of their star quarterback while other teams doing the same thing results in Goodell giving them a pass?


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.
> 
> What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).
> 
> The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.
> 
> The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Tom Brady played with illegal balls.  When the NFL TRIED to say that it had proof the judge presiding at trial practically laughed at them while he asked if that was all they had!  Aaron Rogers played with over inflated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  The Vikings played with heated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  To say that "Deflategate" was a tempest in a teapot would be the understatement of the century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "the judge presiding at trial practically laughed"
> 
> The Appeals court reversed that fool.....you probably think it was a victory for Brady somehow.
> 
> 
> Then "out of the blue" Tom Brady gave up and accepted his punishment for his deeds forever establishing he is nothing but a 6th round draft pick who needed to cheat to get his wins and is a quitter.
> 
> 
> "It’s on his resume. And because he has two incidents that are going to be on his resume: Spygate and Deflategate. And you’re not going to be able to mention …. when you say Joe Montana, what do you say? When you say Terry Bradshaw?
> 
> 
> this goes on his resume -- Spygate, Deflategate -- is gonna [come down to] your location and your [man] love and infatuation for the Patriots and Tom Brady
> *But to say this is not going to be on his resume, that’s 1,000 percent false."
> *
> 'Undisputed' tackles whether Tom Brady's legacy is tainted by Deflategate | FOX Sports
> 
> 
> Total cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The appeals court didn't rule on Brady's guilt...they simply ruled that Goodell had the power to impose whatever punishment he wanted under the CBA!
> 
> That isn't a finding of "guilt" on the part of Brady...a concept that you refuse to admit!
> 
> How's Brady cheating now?  You claim he only succeeds because he cheats?  Explain why he's probably going to win another MVP?  Then tell me the team that you think hasn't been caught by the NFL doing something deemed illegal and explain why the Patriots get hit with massive fines...loss of a first round draft pick...and the loss of their star quarterback while other teams doing the same thing results in Goodell giving them a pass?
Click to expand...


WHY do you bother?  You must know by now that it doesn't make any difference.  Haters gonna hate.


----------



## ChrisL

Stop feeding the trolls.


----------



## Oldstyle

rightwinger said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The reason that Brady reminds you of Duncan is that both are unselfish superstars in an era when most superstars are all about themselves.  Neither Brady or Duncan care about their own stats as long as the team wins.  It's a rare commodity these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has accepted pay cuts so the Pats can sign the players they need
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.
> 
> What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).
> 
> The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.
> 
> The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Tom Brady played with illegal balls.  When the NFL TRIED to say that it had proof the judge presiding at trial practically laughed at them while he asked if that was all they had!  Aaron Rogers played with over inflated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  The Vikings played with heated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  To say that "Deflategate" was a tempest in a teapot would be the understatement of the century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "the judge presiding at trial practically laughed"
> 
> The Appeals court reversed that fool.....you probably think it was a victory for Brady somehow.
> 
> 
> Then "out of the blue" Tom Brady gave up and accepted his punishment for his deeds forever establishing he is nothing but a 6th round draft pick who needed to cheat to get his wins and is a quitter.
> 
> 
> "It’s on his resume. And because he has two incidents that are going to be on his resume: Spygate and Deflategate. And you’re not going to be able to mention …. when you say Joe Montana, what do you say? When you say Terry Bradshaw?
> 
> 
> this goes on his resume -- Spygate, Deflategate -- is gonna [come down to] your location and your [man] love and infatuation for the Patriots and Tom Brady
> *But to say this is not going to be on his resume, that’s 1,000 percent false."
> *
> 'Undisputed' tackles whether Tom Brady's legacy is tainted by Deflategate | FOX Sports
> 
> 
> Total cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The appeals court didn't rule on Brady's guilt...they simply ruled that Goodell had the power to impose whatever punishment he wanted under the CBA!
> 
> That isn't a finding of "guilt" on the part of Brady...a concept that you refuse to admit!
> 
> How's Brady cheating now?  You claim he only succeeds because he cheats?  Explain why he's probably going to win another MVP?  Then tell me the team that you think hasn't been caught by the NFL doing something deemed illegal and explain why the Patriots get hit with massive fines...loss of a first round draft pick...and the loss of their star quarterback while other teams doing the same thing results in Goodell giving them a pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WHY do you bother?  You must know by now that it doesn't make any difference.  Haters gonna hate.
Click to expand...


Because it's so much fun to watch haters like Phallics grind their teeth in frustration because nothing the NFL does stops Tom Brady from winning?


----------



## Oldstyle

It hasn't dawned on them yet that the garbage they post is what lights the fire in Tom Brady's belly!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.
> 
> What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).
> 
> The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.
> 
> The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Tom Brady played with illegal balls.  When the NFL TRIED to say that it had proof the judge presiding at trial practically laughed at them while he asked if that was all they had!  Aaron Rogers played with over inflated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  The Vikings played with heated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  To say that "Deflategate" was a tempest in a teapot would be the understatement of the century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "the judge presiding at trial practically laughed"
> 
> The Appeals court reversed that fool.....you probably think it was a victory for Brady somehow.
> 
> 
> Then "out of the blue" Tom Brady gave up and accepted his punishment for his deeds forever establishing he is nothing but a 6th round draft pick who needed to cheat to get his wins and is a quitter.
> 
> 
> "It’s on his resume. And because he has two incidents that are going to be on his resume: Spygate and Deflategate. And you’re not going to be able to mention …. when you say Joe Montana, what do you say? When you say Terry Bradshaw?
> 
> 
> this goes on his resume -- Spygate, Deflategate -- is gonna [come down to] your location and your [man] love and infatuation for the Patriots and Tom Brady
> *But to say this is not going to be on his resume, that’s 1,000 percent false."
> *
> 'Undisputed' tackles whether Tom Brady's legacy is tainted by Deflategate | FOX Sports
> 
> 
> Total cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The appeals court didn't rule on Brady's guilt...they simply ruled that Goodell had the power to impose whatever punishment he wanted under the CBA!
> 
> That isn't a finding of "guilt" on the part of Brady...a concept that you refuse to admit!
> 
> How's Brady cheating now?  You claim he only succeeds because he cheats?  Explain why he's probably going to win another MVP?  Then tell me the team that you think hasn't been caught by the NFL doing something deemed illegal and explain why the Patriots get hit with massive fines...loss of a first round draft pick...and the loss of their star quarterback while other teams doing the same thing results in Goodell giving them a pass?
Click to expand...

I never said they found him "guilty". Guilt is reserved for a criminal trial you doofus, I have instructed you as much in many posts. Your most positive quality is that you have a brilliant propensity for attempting to deflect but fail 100% of the time.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Stop feeding the trolls.



^^^^^
This looks good, you  must tape this to your mirror when you talk to yourself


----------



## ChrisL

I think it's going to be a GREAT game.  Can't wait!    Two great teams.  Let's not forget though, that the Pats have been CONSISTENTLY good year after year for years now.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> It hasn't dawned on them yet that the garbage they post is what lights the fire in Tom Brady's belly!



I doubt Tom Brady reads the posts from these idiots.  Lol.


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the best of his era.  Montana was the best of his era.  If you put Montana in Brady's era (5,000 more passes per year overall with fewer interceptions (6 TEAMS had fewer than 10!!!)), Montana would be destroying the league.  On top of that, the rules that protect QBs today are ones that the US Secret Service would like to have for the President--one is colloquially known as the "Brady rule".  If you put Brady in Montana's era of headhunting defensive ends, QB's getting their legs snapped in half, stick-em, and wide receivers who at least had to get touched before pass interference was called, he's not going to do so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly possible Montana would have been better in today's game and that Brady would have been worse in Montana's day.  Still, we'll never know, we can only go by what they actually have done.
Click to expand...


It is hard to predict

Montana had the West Coast Offense built around his skillset. Short passes, QB movement, quick release, dump off to the running back
Montana did not have a great arm

Today's offenses are built more around the deep ball, throwing to receivers who can't be covered because of the rules

Bill Belechick would have found a way to use Montana effectively. Hard to say he would have done better


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't dawned on them yet that the garbage they post is what lights the fire in Tom Brady's belly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Tom Brady reads the posts from these idiots.  Lol.
Click to expand...


Idiots like Phallics and his little buddy that has everyone but Phallics on ignore LIVE to call into sports talk radio or write opinion pieces on Brady's "guilt"!   I guarantee you that Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!


----------



## Oldstyle

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the best of his era.  Montana was the best of his era.  If you put Montana in Brady's era (5,000 more passes per year overall with fewer interceptions (6 TEAMS had fewer than 10!!!)), Montana would be destroying the league.  On top of that, the rules that protect QBs today are ones that the US Secret Service would like to have for the President--one is colloquially known as the "Brady rule".  If you put Brady in Montana's era of headhunting defensive ends, QB's getting their legs snapped in half, stick-em, and wide receivers who at least had to get touched before pass interference was called, he's not going to do so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly possible Montana would have been better in today's game and that Brady would have been worse in Montana's day.  Still, we'll never know, we can only go by what they actually have done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is hard to predict
> 
> Montana had the West Coast Offense built around his skillset. Short passes, QB movement, quick release, dump off to the running back
> Montana did not have a great arm
> 
> Today's offenses are built more around the deep ball, throwing to receivers who can't be covered because of the rules
> 
> Bill Belechick would have found a way to use Montana effectively. Hard to say he would have done better
Click to expand...


One thing about Brady that hasn't been mentioned.  A coach like Belichick can change the offense they're using drastically and have total faith that Brady will totally buy into what they're doing.  Want to feature a running game with Cory Dillon and pounding the ball behind a dominant O line?  Brady will hand that ball off all day.  Want to feature a spread offense with short passes?  Brady will make the adjustment.  Want to use Randy Moss as a deep threat?  Brady will throw the deep ball.  Feature tight ends?  No problem.  Lose the tight ends and need to feature backs out of the backfield?  No problem!  It's that adaptability that makes Brady great.


----------



## Oldstyle

And I'm STILL waiting for Phallics to name an NFL team that hasn't been caught breaking the rules...


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't dawned on them yet that the garbage they post is what lights the fire in Tom Brady's belly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Tom Brady reads the posts from these idiots.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots like Phallics and his little buddy that has everyone but Phallics on ignore LIVE to call into sports talk radio or write opinion pieces on Brady's "guilt"!   I guarantee you that Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!
Click to expand...


You think?  It's odd that some people are so focused on hating another team instead of talking about their own team.  Anyhow, the more you speak to these types, the more they will post their nonsense, and it would be nice if we could have a serious discussion about the upcoming game for once instead of all the hateful garbage.  The Super Bowl is supposed to be fun and good entertainment.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't dawned on them yet that the garbage they post is what lights the fire in Tom Brady's belly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Tom Brady reads the posts from these idiots.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots like Phallics and his little buddy that has everyone but Phallics on ignore LIVE to call into sports talk radio or write opinion pieces on Brady's "guilt"!   I guarantee you that Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!
Click to expand...


OFS: "Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!"


*"The Patriots will never shed the 'cheaters' label"*

*The Patriots may never shed the 'cheaters' label*


----------



## Oldstyle

Phallics and his clown buddy can't talk football!  Neither of them has the knowledge to carry on an intelligent conversation on the subject.  It's why they continually fall back on insults about people's sexuality.  When you ask either of them a serious question...they're generally clueless.


----------



## Oldstyle

Case in point...Phallics declares that the Patriots "cheat"...I ask him to tell me the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules...and he can't answer the question.


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Case in point...Phallics declares that the Patriots "cheat"...I ask him to tell me the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules...and he can't answer the question.



So, what are you doing for the Super Bowl?  Are you going to party?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Phallics and his clown buddy can't talk football!  Neither of them has the knowledge to carry on an intelligent conversation on the subject.  It's why they continually fall back on insults about people's sexuality.  When you ask either of them a serious question...they're generally clueless.


I have been talking football while you have been telling me about the size of your various body parts, bragging about smoking jack Nicholson's joint and name dropping in order to impress. All the while you have been sitting home alone of your love seat watch on Brady's every move in between your duties as goose shit cleaner on the golf course.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Phallics and his clown buddy can't talk football!  Neither of them has the knowledge to carry on an intelligent conversation on the subject.  It's why they continually fall back on insults about people's sexuality.  When you ask either of them a serious question...they're generally clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> I have been talking football while you have been telling me about the size of your various body parts, bragging about smoking jack Nicholson's joint and name dropping in order to impress. All the while you have been sitting home alone of your love seat watch on Brady's every move in between your duties as goose shit cleaner on the golf course.
Click to expand...



Still claiming there are geese in Southwest Florida, Phallics?  What's remarkable about you is that you can be shown to be totally full of shit on something but you'll keep on going back to it!  That kind of stupid is a rare thing!  (And thank God for that!)


----------



## Oldstyle

And speaking of the golf course...I'm off to play on one!  

While I'm gone, Phallics...try and get your mind off of men's genitals long enough to tell me which NFL team you want to hold up as an example of "integrity"!  You're a Raven's fan...right?  Is that the team we should take a look at?  Oh, noooooo...that wouldn't be good...would it!!!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> And speaking of the golf course...I'm off to play on one!
> 
> While I'm gone, Phallics...try and get your mind off of men's genitals long enough to tell me which NFL team you want to hold up as an example of "integrity"!  You're a Raven's fan...right?  Is that the team we should take a look at?  Oh, noooooo...that wouldn't be good...would it!!!



OFS: "men's genitals"

Sicko, I am discussing Brady and his cheating ways, not your strange proclivities


----------



## BoSoxGal

Joe Montana, always & forever.

Brady is a very good QB, but not such a great person. He's a cheater and he loves DJT - those things prevent him from being 'greatest ever' anything. History will bear it out.


----------



## Alex.

The SB


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> The SB



At least one of them should be wearing a Falcons uniform.  The Falcons were fined and lost a draft pick in March.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them should be wearing a Falcons uniform.  The Falcons were fined and lost a draft pick in March.
Click to expand...


What happened?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the golf course...I'm off to play on one!
> 
> While I'm gone, Phallics...try and get your mind off of men's genitals long enough to tell me which NFL team you want to hold up as an example of "integrity"!  You're a Raven's fan...right?  Is that the team we should take a look at?  Oh, noooooo...that wouldn't be good...would it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "men's genitals"
> 
> Sicko, I am discussing Brady and his cheating ways, not your strange proclivities
Click to expand...


Dude, you EARNED the nickname Phallics because sooner or later you always end up talking about men's junk!  It's what you do...it's who you are!

Of course you could talk about the NFL team you want to hold up as an example of how to act...the one that's never been caught doing things they shouldn't...but I think everyone has figured out at this point that you don't have one, nor will you!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> And speaking of the golf course...I'm off to play on one!
> 
> While I'm gone, Phallics...try and get your mind off of men's genitals long enough to tell me which NFL team you want to hold up as an example of "integrity"!  You're a Raven's fan...right?  Is that the team we should take a look at?  Oh, noooooo...that wouldn't be good...would it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "men's genitals"
> 
> Sicko, I am discussing Brady and his cheating ways, not your strange proclivities
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, you EARNED the nickname Phallics because sooner or later you always end up talking about men's junk!  It's what you do...it's who you are!
> 
> Of course you could talk about the NFL team you want to hold up as an example of how to act...the one that's never been caught doing things they shouldn't...but I think everyone has figured out at this point that you don't have one, nor will you!
Click to expand...

Sorry chief you are the one with the stories of men's joints you have smoked, the particulars of your body parts you need to tell me about and as late as this morning the "men's genitals" comment.

Get lost pervert, I am not interested in you or your love seat or these other men you keep referring to and your escapades  with them.


----------



## Oldstyle

Still no team you want to put forth as an example, Phallics?

Still fixated on men's "joints"?

Yeah, nothing's changed with you...has it?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Still no team you want to put forth as an example, Phallics?
> 
> Still fixated on men's "joints"?
> 
> Yeah, nothing's changed with you...has it?


*Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever?*

^^^^^
OP


Answer: NO


----------



## Oldstyle

Can Phallics name an NFL team that doesn't "cheat"?

Answer: NO


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them should be wearing a Falcons uniform.  The Falcons were fined and lost a draft pick in March.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
Click to expand...


They got caught pumping fake crowd noise into their stadium.

Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them should be wearing a Falcons uniform.  The Falcons were fined and lost a draft pick in March.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They got caught pumping fake crowd noise into their stadium.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise
Click to expand...

And they got rid of the cheating bastard, event marketing director, Roddy White.

Arthur Blank Apologized, Rich McKay was banned from Competition Committee even thought he was not aware of what was going on.

Brady gets a pass.


That is off point.

This thread is about Brady being the greatest. He is not.


----------



## yiostheoy

This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them should be wearing a Falcons uniform.  The Falcons were fined and lost a draft pick in March.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They got caught pumping fake crowd noise into their stadium.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they got rid of the cheating bastard, event marketing director, Roddy White.
> 
> Arthur Blank Apologized, Rich McKay was banned from Competition Committee even thought he was not aware of what was going on.
> 
> Brady gets a pass.
> 
> 
> That is off point.
> 
> This thread is about Brady being the greatest. He is not.
Click to expand...


Hey, you're the one who posted the Super Bowl pic with the athletes caught cheating in Patriots uniforms.  My comment was on point in relation to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think everyone needs to look at the highlights of the game in question (deflate gate) and let's evaluate how much a deflated football would have contributed to this win.
> 
> What I notice is a lot of screen passes by Brady.  Lord knows, a professional QB like Brady would have never been able to throw his screen passes unless the ball was deflated (sarcasm).
> 
> The Pats won, they played a better game.  End of story.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.
> 
> The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Tom Brady played with illegal balls.  When the NFL TRIED to say that it had proof the judge presiding at trial practically laughed at them while he asked if that was all they had!  Aaron Rogers played with over inflated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  The Vikings played with heated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  To say that "Deflategate" was a tempest in a teapot would be the understatement of the century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "the judge presiding at trial practically laughed"
> 
> The Appeals court reversed that fool.....you probably think it was a victory for Brady somehow.
> 
> 
> Then "out of the blue" Tom Brady gave up and accepted his punishment for his deeds forever establishing he is nothing but a 6th round draft pick who needed to cheat to get his wins and is a quitter.
> 
> 
> "It’s on his resume. And because he has two incidents that are going to be on his resume: Spygate and Deflategate. And you’re not going to be able to mention …. when you say Joe Montana, what do you say? When you say Terry Bradshaw?
> 
> 
> this goes on his resume -- Spygate, Deflategate -- is gonna [come down to] your location and your [man] love and infatuation for the Patriots and Tom Brady
> *But to say this is not going to be on his resume, that’s 1,000 percent false."
> *
> 'Undisputed' tackles whether Tom Brady's legacy is tainted by Deflategate | FOX Sports
> 
> 
> Total cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The appeals court didn't rule on Brady's guilt...they simply ruled that Goodell had the power to impose whatever punishment he wanted under the CBA!
> 
> That isn't a finding of "guilt" on the part of Brady...a concept that you refuse to admit!
> 
> How's Brady cheating now?  You claim he only succeeds because he cheats?  Explain why he's probably going to win another MVP?  Then tell me the team that you think hasn't been caught by the NFL doing something deemed illegal and explain why the Patriots get hit with massive fines...loss of a first round draft pick...and the loss of their star quarterback while other teams doing the same thing results in Goodell giving them a pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they found him "guilty". Guilt is reserved for a criminal trial you doofus, I have instructed you as much in many posts. Your most positive quality is that you have a brilliant propensity for attempting to deflect but fail 100% of the time.
Click to expand...


trying to have a conversation with old fart style and using logic and common sense with him gets you nowhere.

Its like trying to explain to him that Bill Clinton should have been in prison for the last couple of decades because he lied under oath.with OFS and his warped logic though,when he is backed up against the wall with this logic of course,in his desperate attempts of denial,he will convince himself that because clinton was not put on trial and not put behind bars,then he was not in contempt of court.that he was a victem and proven to be innocent since he wasnt convicted.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them should be wearing a Falcons uniform.  The Falcons were fined and lost a draft pick in March.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They got caught pumping fake crowd noise into their stadium.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they got rid of the cheating bastard, event marketing director, Roddy White.
> 
> Arthur Blank Apologized, Rich McKay was banned from Competition Committee even thought he was not aware of what was going on.
> 
> Brady gets a pass.
> 
> 
> That is off point.
> 
> This thread is about Brady being the greatest. He is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who posted the Super Bowl pic with the athletes caught cheating in Patriots uniforms.  My comment was on point in relation to that.
Click to expand...

Jesus Christ, are you idiots so insecure that you have to cry every five fucking minutes?

I answered you and went back on topic wipe your tears already.


----------



## rightwinger

yiostheoy said:


> This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.


Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set

GOAT


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigskygal said:


> Joe Montana, always & forever.
> 
> Brady is a very good QB, but not such a great person. He's a cheater and he loves DJT - those things prevent him from being 'greatest ever' anything. History will bear it out.



Great to see a FEMALE  come on here for once who does not have her head up Bradys ass and loves his looks so much that they ignore what a criminal he is that they worship him.
That is hard to find around here.
that rarely happens ever at this site. There is this one female NFL fan last year who stopped coming here after last years superbowl which is a shame because she knew as much about football as all of us dudes did,but she told me last year she was so disgusted with how the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal all the time that she was going to leave this section and that she was done with football. kudos to her,wise decision.

Last year was the first superbowl I did not watch,the one from two years ago when pete the cheat threw the game for the cheats to win was the last superbowl I plan to watch unless of course it is my Rams and that could be decades with how bad they are now.lol

Like I said,the thread title SHOULD say who is the best quaterback of all time in the superbowl era,Montana or Bradshaw since as we both know THEY are the only two quarterbacks that are TRUE winners of four superbowls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> The SB






That is off point.

This thread is about Brady being the greatest. He is not.


Not even one of top 20 greatest ever.


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> So Dan Marino is a "god"?  Don't get me wrong...I think Marino was a great quarterback, Patriot but his post season stats hardly look "god like"!  He played in 18 playoff games and only won 8.  He threw 32 touchdown passes but also threw 24 interceptions.
> 
> Compare those stats to Tom Brady.  Brady has played in 35 playoff games and won 26.  He's thrown 66 TD's and only 30 interceptions.


Yes. Like Lawrence Taylor - Dan Marino is a _god_. There is nobody even in the conversation. He had a ridiculous cannon for an arm, could put the ball into places that Tom Brady wouldn't even fantasize about putting it, and completely shattered the NFL passing record books.

Again OldStyle...you continue to take team measurements and attribute them to individuals. It's absurd. Tom Brady did *not* win 26 playoff games. Look in the official NFL records and you will not see his name listed anywhere in those games. The *New England Patriots won 26 playoff games*.

You can't make a case for Brady based on his *individual* performances so you keep going to *team* accomplishment. That's is absurd as crediting me with giving birth to my daughters. Sure...I played a role. But my wife was the one who actually gave birth. I didn't do shit. I didn't endure the pain. I just sat there. Stop trying to credit Brady for team accomplishments. Look at his individual performances - and you'll see he's not even remotely in the conversation. He's a *great* player. But not in the conversation with Dan Marino.

It's Dan Marino #1, John Elway #2, Peyton Manning #3, Steve Young #4, and Troy Aikman #5.

By the way - if you want to cite team accomplishments then you should have Peyton Manning #1. He absolutely _owned_ Tom Brady. Owned him. Frankly, I'm not willing to credit Manning because his team was superior to those Patriot teams. That's not a reflection on Brady. Anymore than it is a reflection on Brady that the New England Patriots have 26 playoff wins.


----------



## P@triot

bigskygal said:


> Joe Montana, always & forever.
> 
> Brady is a very good QB, but not such a great person. He's a cheater and he loves DJT - those things prevent him from being 'greatest ever' anything. History will bear it out.


Joe Montana had the arm strength of a little girl. He would throw 5 yard passes to the flat to Roger Craig and Tom Rathman and get all the credit in the world for making throws that literally an 8 year old could have made in those games. He's nowhere near the conversation. For god sake's, he's not even the best QB in San Francisco 49er history. Forget about NFL history.


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> Can Phallics name an NFL team that doesn't "cheat"?
> 
> Answer: NO


Oh come on...what an absurd argument. That's like saying Obama's unconstitutional Executive Orders were "ok" because other presidents did it. It is *never* ok to break the law or cheat. _Ever_.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> At least one of them should be wearing a Falcons uniform.  The Falcons were fined and lost a draft pick in March.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They got caught pumping fake crowd noise into their stadium.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they got rid of the cheating bastard, event marketing director, Roddy White.
> 
> Arthur Blank Apologized, Rich McKay was banned from Competition Committee even thought he was not aware of what was going on.
> 
> Brady gets a pass.
> 
> 
> That is off point.
> 
> This thread is about Brady being the greatest. He is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who posted the Super Bowl pic with the athletes caught cheating in Patriots uniforms.  My comment was on point in relation to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus Christ, are you idiots so insecure that you have to cry every five fucking minutes?
> 
> I answered you and went back on topic wipe your tears already.
Click to expand...


It's funny that you take my comment as "crying."  

I guess you're the one who decides when the conversation can go off point and when it has to go back on point, huh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can Phallics name an NFL team that doesn't "cheat"?
> 
> Answer: NO
> 
> 
> 
> Oh come on...what an absurd argument. That's like saying Obama's unconstitutional Executive Orders were "ok" because other presidents did it. It is *never* ok to break the law or cheat. _Ever_.
Click to expand...


this is ONE TIME we can agree. see what its like trying to have a discussion with old fartstyle,you would have better luck trying to explain it to a 2 year old.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still no team you want to put forth as an example, Phallics?
> 
> Still fixated on men's "joints"?
> 
> Yeah, nothing's changed with you...has it?
> 
> 
> 
> *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever?*
> 
> ^^^^^
> OP
> 
> 
> Answer: NO
Click to expand...


Look who the OP is,the biggest troll to ever post at USMB the fact he is so butthurt I took him to school two years ago that the rams were coming back to LA  when  he said they never would that he is still trying to convince himself he is right,that they are still playing in st louis as you well know. so considering who the OP is,that proves in spades Brady is NOT  the best.



not even one of the top 20  best in the superbowl era.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the point is that it probably wasn't just one game in which Brady had balls deflated to an illegal level he preferred.
> 
> The level of inflation seems to be a fairly minor thing, but it is a rule.  I'm certainly not going to say Brady sucks because he played with slightly under-inflated balls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Tom Brady played with illegal balls.  When the NFL TRIED to say that it had proof the judge presiding at trial practically laughed at them while he asked if that was all they had!  Aaron Rogers played with over inflated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  The Vikings played with heated balls.  The NFL did nothing.  To say that "Deflategate" was a tempest in a teapot would be the understatement of the century.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "the judge presiding at trial practically laughed"
> 
> The Appeals court reversed that fool.....you probably think it was a victory for Brady somehow.
> 
> 
> Then "out of the blue" Tom Brady gave up and accepted his punishment for his deeds forever establishing he is nothing but a 6th round draft pick who needed to cheat to get his wins and is a quitter.
> 
> 
> "It’s on his resume. And because he has two incidents that are going to be on his resume: Spygate and Deflategate. And you’re not going to be able to mention …. when you say Joe Montana, what do you say? When you say Terry Bradshaw?
> 
> 
> this goes on his resume -- Spygate, Deflategate -- is gonna [come down to] your location and your [man] love and infatuation for the Patriots and Tom Brady
> *But to say this is not going to be on his resume, that’s 1,000 percent false."
> *
> 'Undisputed' tackles whether Tom Brady's legacy is tainted by Deflategate | FOX Sports
> 
> 
> Total cheater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The appeals court didn't rule on Brady's guilt...they simply ruled that Goodell had the power to impose whatever punishment he wanted under the CBA!
> 
> That isn't a finding of "guilt" on the part of Brady...a concept that you refuse to admit!
> 
> How's Brady cheating now?  You claim he only succeeds because he cheats?  Explain why he's probably going to win another MVP?  Then tell me the team that you think hasn't been caught by the NFL doing something deemed illegal and explain why the Patriots get hit with massive fines...loss of a first round draft pick...and the loss of their star quarterback while other teams doing the same thing results in Goodell giving them a pass?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said they found him "guilty". Guilt is reserved for a criminal trial you doofus, I have instructed you as much in many posts. Your most positive quality is that you have a brilliant propensity for attempting to deflect but fail 100% of the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> trying to have a conversation with old fart style and using logic and common sense with him gets you nowhere.
> 
> Its like trying to explain to him that Bill Clinton should have been in prison for the last couple of decades because he lied under oath.with OFS and his warped logic though,when he is backed up against the wall with this logic of course,in his desperate attempts of denial,he will convince himself that because clinton was not put on trial and put behind bars,then he was not in contempt of court.that he was a victem and proven to be innocent since he wasnt convicted.
Click to expand...


I know Oldstyle accuses me of being obsessed with homosexual things yet he tells me about his feet and how big they are (size 12), then his relations with various men such as Steve Spagnoulo and Jack Nicholson, his viewing habits ...he watches football in the darkness all alone on his love seat and what he does for hobbies.

I have never spoken of my history with the NFL, who I represented, what coaches, scouts and players  I know, never once about my broadcasting gig (500,000 listeners) with players and scouts etc we trade stories about one infamous coach before he became "BIG TIME" and how he changed ...while I defend the prick "On Air" or how I teach Sports and Entertainment law at a law school located in Greenwich Village, NYC.

OFS does not know my foot size or anything personal, who my tailor is, what I "watch" on TV( I do not have time for that shit) or what fucking couch or chair I sit in. I think he is a predator of sorts or some other strange thing.


......and he sits there reading this now thinking of Jack Nicholson's joint.

*What I think when I say Jack Nicholson's joint.




*





*What Oldstyle thinks about when I say Jack Nicholson's' joint




*


*...and Brady is not the greatest, he is a cheater and was suspended*


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set
> 
> GOAT
Click to expand...

Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't dawned on them yet that the garbage they post is what lights the fire in Tom Brady's belly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Tom Brady reads the posts from these idiots.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots like Phallics and his little buddy that has everyone but Phallics on ignore LIVE to call into sports talk radio or write opinion pieces on Brady's "guilt"!   I guarantee you that Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: "Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!"
> 
> 
> *"The Patriots will never shed the 'cheaters' label"*
> 
> *The Patriots may never shed the 'cheaters' label*
Click to expand...


You handed the OP,old fart style,pooper and all the other cheatriot apologists Brady worshippers their asses to them on a platter  and gave them such a major ass beating their butts are going to  be so sore they will scream and pain everytime they try and sit down and be crying for weeks on end over this ass beating they wont recover from for maybe YEARS.



Best damn link ever and you have produced DOZENS of them.

Damn,what do you charge for a court fee,i would sure LOVE to have you for my lawyer,you would have the other lawyers opponent opposing you crying everytime the way you got all cheatriot apologists on here crying and whining in defeat.

they of course will ii do this-  and not bother to read that link since it exposes them as the biggest frauds in NFL history ever


I like the part here where it says THIS-And yet, the majority of the country, probably more than that, doesn't care.  

They nailed it,so many people dont care about the superbowl anymore cause of how they have tainted the game.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They got caught pumping fake crowd noise into their stadium.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And they got rid of the cheating bastard, event marketing director, Roddy White.
> 
> Arthur Blank Apologized, Rich McKay was banned from Competition Committee even thought he was not aware of what was going on.
> 
> Brady gets a pass.
> 
> 
> That is off point.
> 
> This thread is about Brady being the greatest. He is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who posted the Super Bowl pic with the athletes caught cheating in Patriots uniforms.  My comment was on point in relation to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus Christ, are you idiots so insecure that you have to cry every five fucking minutes?
> 
> I answered you and went back on topic wipe your tears already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny that you take my comment as "crying."
> 
> I guess you're the one who decides when the conversation can go off point and when it has to go back on point, huh?
Click to expand...


Go sniffle somewhere else


----------



## LA RAM FAN

1stRambo said:


> Yo, go back in time when the quarterback was a man, and took a beating! Today, it`s a pansy game! By the way, Atlanta, the Southern Team, Will Rise Again, and Win the Super Bowl!!!
> 
> "GTP"
> View attachment 109457



well the OP is such a stupid fuck  moron that  he doesnt understand that in this day and age that you can barely touch the reciever when you cover him so where back in the 70's and 80's and before that,defenders could pretty much mug them so shady brady is not even one of the top 20 best in the modern day of the superbowl especially since he is a fraud.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the best of his era.  Montana was the best of his era.  If you put Montana in Brady's era (5,000 more passes per year overall with fewer interceptions (6 TEAMS had fewer than 10!!!)), Montana would be destroying the league.  On top of that, the rules that protect QBs today are ones that the US Secret Service would like to have for the President--one is colloquially known as the "Brady rule".  If you put Brady in Montana's era of headhunting defensive ends, QB's getting their legs snapped in half, stick-em, and wide receivers who at least had to get touched before pass interference was called, he's not going to do so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's certainly possible Montana would have been better in today's game and that Brady would have been worse in Montana's day.  Still, we'll never know, we can only go by what they actually have done.
Click to expand...


Shady Brady would not have lasted more than a year in Montanas day and age ESPECIALLY since had he been with the cheats back then before robert kraft was the owner when the cheats were a likeable organization and did not have the home town refs in their pockets with the owner back then,in that day and age,without the powerful robert kraft as the owner,he would never have been able to get them to one superbowl without the refs in krafts pocket and not able to cheat.

plus having to face top notch competetion in the AFC east playing the bill and dolphins who both had hall of fame QB'S and hall of fame coachs. the teams in the AFC easy brady faces each year are a joke,they dont belong in the NFL,they are so bad high schools teams could beat those teams on a given sunday. that is what makes steve grogan all the more impressive the fact he did beat the dolphins and bills back then when marino and kelly were the QBS of those teams. grogan is another quarterback that brady could not carry the jockstrap of.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Liar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Investigated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crybaby
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if the low standards of his supporters are applied Brady comes out as a 6th round draft pick who had a nice run in the NFL, but can never be declared the greatest for his own self destructive behavior and undeniable habit of cheating and lying.


in one word

CRIMINAL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's not a fact.  The appropriate investigative agencies haven't proved it.
> 
> 
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It says more probably than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an old argument....that standard  is called "preponderance if the evidence" and a "term of art". Such standard is used in civil litigation,  was agreed to by the parties in the CBA and accepted by the court who up help the suspension.
> 
> Brady in agreeing to the suspension also reaffirmed that it was the correct decision by his acquiescence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it is only cheating if you get caught. Silly idea but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No facts, no argument. Anything to normalize what this joker has done.
> 
> 
> Again, thankfully all this nonsense is "on line" where it matters not.
Click to expand...


yeah as i said before,these clowns are so butthurt their hero has been exposed for the criminal cheating fraud he is,the way they take it so personal,they no doubt would pull out a knife in stab you in the back in a dark alley at night if you had this conversation with pooper,OFS or chrissy the way they take it so personal and get so angry,so yeah,thank god like you said,this is online.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The record that is published by the appropriate investigative agency, indeed does prove it.
> 
> 
> Just read the record.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It says more probably than not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is an old argument....that standard  is called "preponderance if the evidence" and a "term of art". Such standard is used in civil litigation,  was agreed to by the parties in the CBA and accepted by the court who up help the suspension.
> 
> Brady in agreeing to the suspension also reaffirmed that it was the correct decision by his acquiescence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know it is only cheating if you get caught. Silly idea but whatever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No facts, no argument. Anything to normalize what this joker has done.
> 
> 
> Again, thankfully all this nonsense is "on line" where it matters not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah as i said before,these clowns are so butthurt their hero has been exposed for the criminal cheating fraud he is,the way they take it so personal,they no doubt would pull out a knife in stab you in the back in a dark alley at night if you had this conversation with pooper,OFS or chrissy the way they take it so personal and get so angry,so yeah,thank god like you said,this is online.
Click to expand...


I wouldn't risk ruining a knife on you, you aren't worth the trouble.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
Click to expand...


These are just a few quarterbacks that you mentioned that are TEN times better than Tom Brady in the era of the superbowl. Jim Kelly,Steve Grogan,Roger Stabach,Bob Griese are just a couple others along with the ones you mentioned  I can think of immediatly at the moment at the top of my head that like the ones you mentioned are all TEN times better than Brady.

Brady is not even in the top 25 best even in the superbowl era.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are just a few quarterbacks that you mentioned that are TEN times better than Tom Brady in the era of the superbowl. Jim Kelly,Steve Grogan,Roger Stabach,Bob Griese are just a couple others along with the ones you mentioned  I can think of immediatly at the moment at the top of my head that like the ones you mentioned are all TEN times better than Brady.
> 
> Brady is not even in the top 25 best even in the superbowl era.
Click to expand...


Right on cue!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> They got caught pumping fake crowd noise into their stadium.
> 
> Atlanta Falcons lose 2016 pick for pumping fake noise
> 
> 
> 
> And they got rid of the cheating bastard, event marketing director, Roddy White.
> 
> Arthur Blank Apologized, Rich McKay was banned from Competition Committee even thought he was not aware of what was going on.
> 
> Brady gets a pass.
> 
> 
> That is off point.
> 
> This thread is about Brady being the greatest. He is not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, you're the one who posted the Super Bowl pic with the athletes caught cheating in Patriots uniforms.  My comment was on point in relation to that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus Christ, are you idiots so insecure that you have to cry every five fucking minutes?
> 
> I answered you and went back on topic wipe your tears already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's funny that you take my comment as "crying."
> 
> I guess you're the one who decides when the conversation can go off point and when it has to go back on point, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go sniffle somewhere else
Click to expand...


I remember that one pic you and others posted a couple of years ago when Brady was asked about deflategate,just by looking at that pic,you could tell he was holding tears back and about ready to cry knowing he had been exposed to the world.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't dawned on them yet that the garbage they post is what lights the fire in Tom Brady's belly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Tom Brady reads the posts from these idiots.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots like Phallics and his little buddy that has everyone but Phallics on ignore LIVE to call into sports talk radio or write opinion pieces on Brady's "guilt"!   I guarantee you that Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: "Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!"
> 
> 
> *"The Patriots will never shed the 'cheaters' label"*
> 
> *The Patriots may never shed the 'cheaters' label*
Click to expand...


As I said before,the cheatriot apologists who have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses such as Pooper,Chrissy troll,and old fartstyle,you just KNOW they are crying after you gave them such a major ass beating with this link.

well their ass beatings are not over with.Their asses are REALLY going to get even more sore now which I did not think would be possible after that informative link you posted but they indeed are going to have even much redder butts now than before after you took them to school BECAUSE here in this link,i am about to take them to school as well and give them a major ass beating also.

this link is going to hurt particularly old fartstyles feelings major big time the most of the three cause i took him to school a couple years ago when I mentioned the fact that the cheatriots have replaced the Raiders from the old days as the gang with the biggest criminals on a team.I remember he got angry and tried to deny it but the pesky facts he could not dodge though as he cannot dodge this link either same as he cant dodge that excellent informative link of yours.

Pooper,crissy troll,and  old fart style,sorry that your butts are so sore from the constant ass beatings you get from me and alex here that you guys are always crying in defeat all the time.

I know the defeat alex gave you earlier in his link was tough to deal with so dont take your NEXT defeat in this link below of crying too much here.


There were two major differences between the Raiders of old and the Patriots of this century. The Raiders were technically never found guilty of their accusations and managed fair success with four Super Bowl appearances last century -- II, XI, XV and XVIII -- losing only II to the Green Bay Packers. The Patriots either lost or succumbed to their accusations and lost both Super Bowl appearances last century.

New England Patriots playing out as latter-day Oakland Raiders

Never thought it would be possible,but the cheatriots have indeed replaced the Raiders as the most classless organization ever in the NFL.,the worst the raiders ever did was water down their fields.

 Al Davis was a jerk and liar no doubt,but he was always clever enough to where there was never enough proof to convict him of  his scandals.it was all circumstantial and suspect where the cheats have exposed themselves CLEARLY to the whole  world and to the people who are not in denial that they have tainted the game by being careless such as destrying your cell phone and getting caught taping games in the like time after time again and again.. they played dirty but thats it.they were not criminals as the cheatriots are.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It hasn't dawned on them yet that the garbage they post is what lights the fire in Tom Brady's belly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt Tom Brady reads the posts from these idiots.  Lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Idiots like Phallics and his little buddy that has everyone but Phallics on ignore LIVE to call into sports talk radio or write opinion pieces on Brady's "guilt"!   I guarantee you that Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: "Brady uses what they say as an incentive.  He plays with a chip on his shoulder even after all these years of success BECAUSE of people like Phallics!"
> 
> 
> *"The Patriots will never shed the 'cheaters' label"*
> 
> *The Patriots may never shed the 'cheaters' label*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As I said before,the cheatriot apologists who have their head up Brady and Belicheats asses such as Pooper,Chrissy troll,and old fartstyle,you just KNOW they are crying after you gave them such a major ass beating with this link.
> 
> well their ass beatings are not over with.Their asses are REALLY going to get even more sore now which I did not think would be possible after that informative link you posted but they indeed are going to have even much redder butts now than before after you took them to school BECAUSE here in this link,i am about to take them to school as well and give them a major ass beating also.
> 
> this link is going to hurt particularly old fartstyles feelings major big time the most of the three cause i took him to school a couple years ago when I mentioned the fact that the cheatriots have replaced the Raiders from the old days as the gang with the biggest criminals on a team.I remember he got angry and tried to deny it but the pesky facts he could not dodge though as he cannot dodge this link either same as he cant dodge that excellent informative link of yours.
> 
> Pooper,crissy troll,and  old fart style,sorry that your butts are so sore from the constant ass beatings you get from me and alex here that you guys are always crying in defeat all the time.
> 
> I know the defeat alex gave you earlier in his link was tough to deal with so dont take your NEXT defeat in this link below of crying too much here.
> 
> 
> There were two major differences between the Raiders of old and the Patriots of this century. The Raiders were technically never found guilty of their accusations and managed fair success with four Super Bowl appearances last century -- II, XI, XV and XVIII -- losing only II to the Green Bay Packers. The Patriots either lost or succumbed to their accusations and lost both Super Bowl appearances last century.
> 
> New England Patriots playing out as latter-day Oakland Raiders
> 
> Never thought it would be possible,but the cheatriots have indeed replaced the Raiders as the most classless organization ever in the NFL.,the worst the raiders ever did was water down their fields.
> 
> Al Davis was a jerk and liar no doubt,but he was always clever enough to where there was never enough proof to convict him of  his scandals.it was all circumstantial and suspect where the cheats have exposed themselves CLEARLY to the whole  world and to the people who are not in denial that they have tainted the game by being careless such as destrying your cell phone and getting caught taping games in the like time after time again and again.. they played dirty but thats it.they were not criminals as the cheatriots are.
Click to expand...

OFS just takes things too damn far!

He sticks his head up Brady's ass and out pops a Brady wannabe.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set
> 
> GOAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.
Click to expand...

Steroids is cheating
Inflated balls is just gamesmanship


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set
> 
> GOAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Steroids is cheating
> Inflated balls is just gamesmanship
Click to expand...

 
reasoning is sensible 

your excuses are idiotic


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Steroids is cheating Inflated balls is just gamesmanship


I would expect nothing less than this type of answer from a progressive. The left doesn't have an ounce of character, an ounce of integrity, or an ounce of decency.

Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*.


----------



## Alex.

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steroids is cheating Inflated balls is just gamesmanship
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect nothing less than this type of answer from a progressive. The left doesn't have an ounce of character, an ounce of integrity, or an ounce of decency.
> 
> Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*.
Click to expand...



"Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*."
^^^
No way around this.


----------



## Montrovant

P@triot said:


> Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*.



For the most part that's true.  However, there are different types and severities.  Every penalty committed during a game is a rules violation.  Every off-field breaking of the NFL codes of conduct is a rules violation.  Deflating balls past the regulation pressure is a rules violation.  I doubt you would consider them all equal.  While perhaps rightwinger is wrong to dismiss deflategate as gamesmanship rather than cheating, there is no reason he must look at what was actually done as being on equal footing with all other forms of cheating.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steroids is cheating Inflated balls is just gamesmanship
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect nothing less than this type of answer from a progressive. The left doesn't have an ounce of character, an ounce of integrity, or an ounce of decency.
> 
> Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*."
> ^^^
> No way around this.
Click to expand...


Again another chance to avoid the question, name a team that doesn't cheat. Also, why is a person admitting they cheated and did not get caught better than a person that got caught? Montana admitted knowing his teammates cheated and said nothing, Rice admits to cheating but since they weren't caught they are okay and Brady is not. Makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steroids is cheating Inflated balls is just gamesmanship
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect nothing less than this type of answer from a progressive. The left doesn't have an ounce of character, an ounce of integrity, or an ounce of decency.
> 
> Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*."
> ^^^
> No way around this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again another chance to avoid the question, name a team that doesn't cheat. Also, why is a person admitting they cheated and did not get caught better than a person that got caught? Montana admitted knowing his teammates cheated and said nothing, Rice admits to cheating but since they weren't caught they are okay and Brady is not. Makes absolutely no sense.
Click to expand...

The thread is about one person......Tom Brady



He is a cheater


He got suspended


That is as much a part of his resume and legacy as throwing the ball or winning a game.


No he does not get a pass on that, no he is not the greatest.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steroids is cheating Inflated balls is just gamesmanship
> 
> 
> 
> I would expect nothing less than this type of answer from a progressive. The left doesn't have an ounce of character, an ounce of integrity, or an ounce of decency.
> 
> Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Cheating is cheating. The rules are there for a reason. And New England wouldn't bother violating the rules unless they felt it gave them an *advantage*."
> ^^^
> No way around this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again another chance to avoid the question, name a team that doesn't cheat. Also, why is a person admitting they cheated and did not get caught better than a person that got caught? Montana admitted knowing his teammates cheated and said nothing, Rice admits to cheating but since they weren't caught they are okay and Brady is not. Makes absolutely no sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The thread is about one person......Tom Brady
> 
> 
> 
> He is a cheater
> 
> 
> He got suspended
> 
> 
> That is as much a part of his resume and legacy as throwing the ball or winning a game.
> 
> 
> No he does not get a pass on that, no he is not the greatest.
Click to expand...


I don't think he is the greatest either. You brought up how it is different between Montana and Rice who admitted to cheating as opposed to Brady who got caught. You also brought up your high standards, yet you seem to think there is difference in getting caught and not getting caught. Now, you want to avoid the whole issue. Seems to me you don't have the high standards you pretend to have.


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So Dan Marino is a "god"?  Don't get me wrong...I think Marino was a great quarterback, Patriot but his post season stats hardly look "god like"!  He played in 18 playoff games and only won 8.  He threw 32 touchdown passes but also threw 24 interceptions.
> 
> Compare those stats to Tom Brady.  Brady has played in 35 playoff games and won 26.  He's thrown 66 TD's and only 30 interceptions.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Like Lawrence Taylor - Dan Marino is a _god_. There is nobody even in the conversation. He had a ridiculous cannon for an arm, could put the ball into places that Tom Brady wouldn't even fantasize about putting it, and completely shattered the NFL passing record books.
> 
> Again OldStyle...you continue to take team measurements and attribute them to individuals. It's absurd. Tom Brady did *not* win 26 playoff games. Look in the official NFL records and you will not see his name listed anywhere in those games. The *New England Patriots won 26 playoff games*.
> 
> You can't make a case for Brady based on his *individual* performances so you keep going to *team* accomplishment. That's is absurd as crediting me with giving birth to my daughters. Sure...I played a role. But my wife was the one who actually gave birth. I didn't do shit. I didn't endure the pain. I just sat there. Stop trying to credit Brady for team accomplishments. Look at his individual performances - and you'll see he's not even remotely in the conversation. He's a *great* player. But not in the conversation with Dan Marino.
> 
> It's Dan Marino #1, John Elway #2, Peyton Manning #3, Steve Young #4, and Troy Aikman #5.
> 
> By the way - if you want to cite team accomplishments then you should have Peyton Manning #1. He absolutely _owned_ Tom Brady. Owned him. Frankly, I'm not willing to credit Manning because his team was superior to those Patriot teams. That's not a reflection on Brady. Anymore than it is a reflection on Brady that the New England Patriots have 26 playoff wins.
Click to expand...


LOL...so let me see if I understand your "logic" here, Patriot...Tom Brady isn't the greatest because it's a team sport but Dan Marino is a "god" because...ah...because he plays on a team too?    Did Marino not play on a team?  Elway?  Aikman?  Your contention makes no sense!

As for Peyton supposedly "owning" Tom Brady?  Ah, hate to break this to you but Brady played Manning a total of 17 times and won 11 of those games.  The last one they played Manning played a mediocre game and was only saved by Denver's best in the NFL defense!  Owned?  Hardly...


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set
> 
> GOAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.
Click to expand...


GOAT means greatest of all time, Phallics!  

So were you ever going to provide the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules?


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are just a few quarterbacks that you mentioned that are TEN times better than Tom Brady in the era of the superbowl. Jim Kelly,Steve Grogan,Roger Stabach,Bob Griese are just a couple others along with the ones you mentioned  I can think of immediatly at the moment at the top of my head that like the ones you mentioned are all TEN times better than Brady.
> 
> Brady is not even in the top 25 best even in the superbowl era.
Click to expand...


Bob Griese was a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  God, you're an idiot!

What is Shula's record in the post season?  19 - 17?  I'm sorry but that record SUCKS!   Belichick is 24 - 9 in playoff games.  Gee, 19-17 or 24-9?  Call me crazy but I'm taking the latter!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set
> 
> GOAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOAT means greatest of all time, Phallics!
> 
> So were you ever going to provide the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules?
Click to expand...

Brady is the OP he is a quarterback not a team you moron.

Brady was suspended, Brady destroyed evidence, Brady is a liar .


Brady is not the greatest


----------



## BoSoxGal

LA RAM FAN said:


> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Montana, always & forever.
> 
> Brady is a very good QB, but not such a great person. He's a cheater and he loves DJT - those things prevent him from being 'greatest ever' anything. History will bear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see a FEMALE  come on here for once who does not have her head up Bradys ass and loves his looks so much that they ignore what a criminal he is that they worship him.
> That is hard to find around here.
> that rarely happens ever at this site. There is this one female NFL fan last year who stopped coming here after last years superbowl which is a shame because she knew as much about football as all of us dudes did,but she told me last year she was so disgusted with how the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal all the time that she was going to leave this section and that she was done with football. kudos to her,wise decision.
> 
> Last year was the first superbowl I did not watch,the one from two years ago when pete the cheat threw the game for the cheats to win was the last superbowl I plan to watch unless of course it is my Rams and that could be decades with how bad they are now.lol
> 
> Like I said,the thread title SHOULD say who is the best quaterback of all time in the superbowl era,Montana or Bradshaw since as we both know THEY are the only two quarterbacks that are TRUE winners of four superbowls.
Click to expand...


It's a bit sentimental, as Joe Montana was my first crush as a pre-teen - followed by an even bigger crush on Wayne Gretzky when I got into hockey as a teenager.

I don't really follow football much anymore, but on stats alone I recognize that Tom Brady is obviously a good QB and a hard worker. And if I were a football fan, I'd have to be a Pats fan, being a Masshole. Glad I don't care for the game anymore, as I don't like being associated with the taint of cheating and there is no getting around the team's reputation, even if you don't believe Tom was directly involved in Deflategate (but if not, why destroy the cell phone?).

He's just too pretty and too full of himself and he dumped Bridget Monyahan and his life is too charmed and he loves Trump - so he's a chump. I'll be rooting (quietly, because of where I live) for the Falcons.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are just a few quarterbacks that you mentioned that are TEN times better than Tom Brady in the era of the superbowl. Jim Kelly,Steve Grogan,Roger Stabach,Bob Griese are just a couple others along with the ones you mentioned  I can think of immediatly at the moment at the top of my head that like the ones you mentioned are all TEN times better than Brady.
> 
> Brady is not even in the top 25 best even in the superbowl era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob Griese was a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  God, you're an idiot!
> 
> What is Shula's record in the post season?  19 - 17?  I'm sorry but that record SUCKS!   Belichick is 24 - 9 in playoff games.  Gee, 19-17 or 24-9?  Call me crazy but I'm taking the latter!
Click to expand...

Bob Greise was not suspended from the NFL for cheating and destroying evidence.

Bob Greise is better then Tom Brady.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set
> 
> GOAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOAT means greatest of all time, Phallics!
> 
> So were you ever going to provide the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the OP he is a quarterback not a team you moron.
> 
> Brady was suspended, Brady destroyed evidence, Brady is a liar .
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest
Click to expand...


The lower court judge made it abundantly clear that the NFL had totally failed to prove that Tom Brady did anything illegal, Phallics!  His question in open court was about as telling as they come when he asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had for evidence?  

Brady was suspended because under the CBA Roger Goodell was given the right to impose any punishment he saw fit on any player regardless of guilt being "proven".  Guilt never was proven.  Brady never admitted he'd done ANYTHING wrong!  Period.  Goodell never proved Brady did ANYTHING wrong!  Period.


----------



## Oldstyle

bigskygal said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Montana, always & forever.
> 
> Brady is a very good QB, but not such a great person. He's a cheater and he loves DJT - those things prevent him from being 'greatest ever' anything. History will bear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see a FEMALE  come on here for once who does not have her head up Bradys ass and loves his looks so much that they ignore what a criminal he is that they worship him.
> That is hard to find around here.
> that rarely happens ever at this site. There is this one female NFL fan last year who stopped coming here after last years superbowl which is a shame because she knew as much about football as all of us dudes did,but she told me last year she was so disgusted with how the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal all the time that she was going to leave this section and that she was done with football. kudos to her,wise decision.
> 
> Last year was the first superbowl I did not watch,the one from two years ago when pete the cheat threw the game for the cheats to win was the last superbowl I plan to watch unless of course it is my Rams and that could be decades with how bad they are now.lol
> 
> Like I said,the thread title SHOULD say who is the best quaterback of all time in the superbowl era,Montana or Bradshaw since as we both know THEY are the only two quarterbacks that are TRUE winners of four superbowls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit sentimental, as Joe Montana was my first crush as a pre-teen - followed by an even bigger crush on Wayne Gretzky when I got into hockey as a teenager.
> 
> I don't really follow football much anymore, but on stats alone I recognize that Tom Brady is obviously a good QB and a hard worker. And if I were a football fan, I'd have to be a Pats fan, being a Masshole. Glad I don't care for the game anymore, as I don't like being associated with the taint of cheating and there is no getting around the team's reputation, even if you don't believe Tom was directly involved in Deflategate (but if not, why destroy the cell phone?).
> 
> He's just too pretty and too full of himself and he dumped Bridget Monyahan and his life is too charmed and he loves Trump - so he's a chump. I'll be rooting (quietly, because of where I live) for the Falcons.
Click to expand...


You really don't know much about football...do you BigSky?  There is a website that ranks NFL teams on cheating.  Guess where the Patriots are on that list!  I'll give you a hint...they aren't even in the top half of the league!


----------



## Oldstyle

The NFL's Biggest Cheaters - Your Team Cheats - The Definitive Guide to NFL Cheating


----------



## Papageorgio

And Alex continues to run. Your running helps show how dishonest you really are.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> This crappy thread and Brady will be dog meat and history after this coming Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set
> 
> GOAT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOAT means greatest of all time, Phallics!
> 
> So were you ever going to provide the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the OP he is a quarterback not a team you moron.
> 
> Brady was suspended, Brady destroyed evidence, Brady is a liar .
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court judge made it abundantly clear that the NFL had totally failed to prove that Tom Brady did anything illegal, Phallics!  His question in open court was about as telling as they come when he asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had for evidence?
> 
> Brady was suspended because under the CBA Roger Goodell was given the right to impose any punishment he saw fit on any player regardless of guilt being "proven".  Guilt never was proven.  Brady never admitted he'd done ANYTHING wrong!  Period.  Goodell never proved Brady did ANYTHING wrong!  Period.
Click to expand...


OFS: "The lower court judge made it abundantly clear..." that he was a total idiot who was reversed

The suspension was reinstated.


Brady quit on his fans and supporters....he agreed to his punishment............* FOR CAUSE*.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> And Alex continues to run. Your running helps show how dishonest you really are.


I run from nothing.

I answer the OP 


Brady is not the greatest.


----------



## BoSoxGal

No I don't know much about football anymore, haven't watched in 26 years.

For the longest time I had nursed regrets over a boy I 'lost' 26 years ago; then recently I learned he was a Trump supporter and I realized that in addition to dodging *that* stupidity, I'd also saved myself 26 years of having to watch the glorification of a stupid violent sport and the likelihood of my own sons being encouraged to play it and risk the same brain damage that their Trump-voting prospective father clearly experienced in high school football.

No regrets! 

I'll chime in again when you guys are talking about a real sport - BASEBALL! 

Go Sox!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Alex continues to run. Your running helps show how dishonest you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> I run from nothing.
> 
> I answer the OP
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest.
Click to expand...


You ran from my question, it is what it is.  You won't tell me why a person caught cheating is worse than a person who is cheating but not caught. You made such a big deal about how honest you are and yet ... lol! 

Dishonest, very dishonest.


----------



## Kat

Brady says he's moved on. Maybe some need to follow in those footsteps. 


Tom Brady on his feelings toward NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell: 'I've moved on'


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Alex continues to run. Your running helps show how dishonest you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> I run from nothing.
> 
> I answer the OP
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ran from my question, it is what it is.  You won't tell me why a person caught cheating is worse than a person who is cheating but not caught. You made such a big deal about how honest you are and yet ... lol!
> 
> Dishonest, very dishonest.
Click to expand...


Phallics claims to be a youth football coach.  I hope he doesn't teach that it's not cheating if you don't get caught.  He sure comes across that way though...doesn't he?


----------



## Papageorgio

Kat said:


> Brady says he's moved on. Maybe some need to follow in those footsteps.
> 
> 
> Tom Brady on his feelings toward NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell: 'I've moved on'



If they win the Super Bowl and Goodell has to present Brady with the MVP or Lombardi Trophy...he'll move on.


----------



## Oldstyle

Kat said:


> Brady says he's moved on. Maybe some need to follow in those footsteps.
> 
> 
> Tom Brady on his feelings toward NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell: 'I've moved on'



Tom Brady will always say the diplomatic thing...it's the Patriot way.  Trust me though, Kat...he hasn't "moved on" at all...he wants to win another Super Bowl just so Goodell is forced to hand it to the Patriots!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Win or lose.....Brady's legacy is set
> 
> GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> GOAT means greatest of all time, Phallics!
> 
> So were you ever going to provide the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the OP he is a quarterback not a team you moron.
> 
> Brady was suspended, Brady destroyed evidence, Brady is a liar .
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court judge made it abundantly clear that the NFL had totally failed to prove that Tom Brady did anything illegal, Phallics!  His question in open court was about as telling as they come when he asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had for evidence?
> 
> Brady was suspended because under the CBA Roger Goodell was given the right to impose any punishment he saw fit on any player regardless of guilt being "proven".  Guilt never was proven.  Brady never admitted he'd done ANYTHING wrong!  Period.  Goodell never proved Brady did ANYTHING wrong!  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: "The lower court judge made it abundantly clear..." that he was a total idiot who was reversed
> 
> The suspension was reinstated.
> 
> 
> Brady quit on his fans and supporters....he agreed to his punishment............* FOR CAUSE*.
Click to expand...


The question of Brady's guilt was never reversed by the higher court, Phallics.  They refused to even address guilt.  The ONLY thing they ruled on was whether or not Roger Goodell had the power to administer any punishment he wanted to regardless of player guilt.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Alex continues to run. Your running helps show how dishonest you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> I run from nothing.
> 
> I answer the OP
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ran from my question, it is what it is.  You won't tell me why a person caught cheating is worse than a person who is cheating but not caught. You made such a big deal about how honest you are and yet ... lol!
> 
> Dishonest, very dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics claims to be a youth football coach.  I hope he doesn't teach that it's not cheating if you don't get caught.  He sure comes across that way though...doesn't he?
Click to expand...


I wonder if every time one of his players holds he doesn't go to the ref and point it out to them, otherwise that is cheating without getting caught. And when they do get caught does he claim the players are cheating? Lol!


----------



## Kat

Oldstyle said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady says he's moved on. Maybe some need to follow in those footsteps.
> 
> 
> Tom Brady on his feelings toward NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell: 'I've moved on'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady will always say the diplomatic thing...it's the Patriot way.  Trust me though, Kat...he hasn't "moved on" at all...he wants to win another Super Bowl just so Goodell is forced to hand it to the Patriots!
Click to expand...



Oh of course. I agree he wants to win another.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> His legacy is set: Tom Brady golden boy whose reputation is tarnished  all because he cheated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOAT means greatest of all time, Phallics!
> 
> So were you ever going to provide the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the OP he is a quarterback not a team you moron.
> 
> Brady was suspended, Brady destroyed evidence, Brady is a liar .
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court judge made it abundantly clear that the NFL had totally failed to prove that Tom Brady did anything illegal, Phallics!  His question in open court was about as telling as they come when he asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had for evidence?
> 
> Brady was suspended because under the CBA Roger Goodell was given the right to impose any punishment he saw fit on any player regardless of guilt being "proven".  Guilt never was proven.  Brady never admitted he'd done ANYTHING wrong!  Period.  Goodell never proved Brady did ANYTHING wrong!  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: "The lower court judge made it abundantly clear..." that he was a total idiot who was reversed
> 
> The suspension was reinstated.
> 
> 
> Brady quit on his fans and supporters....he agreed to his punishment............* FOR CAUSE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question of Brady's guilt was never reversed by the higher court, Phallics.  They refused to even address guilt.  The ONLY thing they ruled on was whether or not Roger Goodell had the power to administer any punishment he wanted to regardless of player guilt.
Click to expand...


You are truly acting in an imbecilic manner.

This issue has been discussed ad nauseam.

Brady agreed with the punishment and was suspended, if he did not he had the opportunity to be heard as a higher court.

The controversy is concluded, his sentence has been carried out and he has a blemish on his record that no one can deny.....at least no one with a grip on reality.


----------



## Bonzi

I'd need to see all the stats.

It's so hard to say "best ever" because rules etc. have changed so much.  QBs are given a lot more leeway and protection now, so, I don't think anyone in today's game is the "best ever"....


----------



## ChrisL

ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?


LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT". 

He is not.......

His success is built on cheating  and lying.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

While Brady is a highly talented QB whose abilities put him in the highest echelon in football history - NO - he is not or can ever be "the greatest". 
The guy cheats. There can be no honest disagreement with that statement. And therefore he will never be the greatest.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> GOAT means greatest of all time, Phallics!
> 
> So were you ever going to provide the name of an NFL team that hasn't broken the rules?
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the OP he is a quarterback not a team you moron.
> 
> Brady was suspended, Brady destroyed evidence, Brady is a liar .
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The lower court judge made it abundantly clear that the NFL had totally failed to prove that Tom Brady did anything illegal, Phallics!  His question in open court was about as telling as they come when he asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had for evidence?
> 
> Brady was suspended because under the CBA Roger Goodell was given the right to impose any punishment he saw fit on any player regardless of guilt being "proven".  Guilt never was proven.  Brady never admitted he'd done ANYTHING wrong!  Period.  Goodell never proved Brady did ANYTHING wrong!  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: "The lower court judge made it abundantly clear..." that he was a total idiot who was reversed
> 
> The suspension was reinstated.
> 
> 
> Brady quit on his fans and supporters....he agreed to his punishment............* FOR CAUSE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question of Brady's guilt was never reversed by the higher court, Phallics.  They refused to even address guilt.  The ONLY thing they ruled on was whether or not Roger Goodell had the power to administer any punishment he wanted to regardless of player guilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly acting in an imbecilic manner.
> 
> This issue has been discussed ad nauseam.
> 
> Brady agreed with the punishment and was suspended, if he did not he had the opportunity to be heard as a higher court.
> 
> The controversy is concluded, his sentence has been carried out and he has a blemish on his record that no one can deny.....at least no one with a grip on reality.
Click to expand...


When did Brady ever "agree" with the punishment?  He fought it through the courts for over a year...at no time has he admitted guilt...and more importantly...AT NO TIME HAS THE NFL PROVEN GUILT!

What Brady agreed to do was accept the patently unfair suspension at the beginning of the season so it would disrupt the Patriots as little as possible instead of having it drag on.

Bottom line is that Roger Goodell was more interested in proving he has the power to suspend players for whatever HE thinks is appropriate rather than prove that Tom Brady did something that warranted a suspension!  Brady's guilt wasn't argued in the higher court case.  Why?  Because Goodell and the NFL knew that they would once again LOSE that battle!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the OP he is a quarterback not a team you moron.
> 
> Brady was suspended, Brady destroyed evidence, Brady is a liar .
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The lower court judge made it abundantly clear that the NFL had totally failed to prove that Tom Brady did anything illegal, Phallics!  His question in open court was about as telling as they come when he asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had for evidence?
> 
> Brady was suspended because under the CBA Roger Goodell was given the right to impose any punishment he saw fit on any player regardless of guilt being "proven".  Guilt never was proven.  Brady never admitted he'd done ANYTHING wrong!  Period.  Goodell never proved Brady did ANYTHING wrong!  Period.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: "The lower court judge made it abundantly clear..." that he was a total idiot who was reversed
> 
> The suspension was reinstated.
> 
> 
> Brady quit on his fans and supporters....he agreed to his punishment............* FOR CAUSE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question of Brady's guilt was never reversed by the higher court, Phallics.  They refused to even address guilt.  The ONLY thing they ruled on was whether or not Roger Goodell had the power to administer any punishment he wanted to regardless of player guilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly acting in an imbecilic manner.
> 
> This issue has been discussed ad nauseam.
> 
> Brady agreed with the punishment and was suspended, if he did not he had the opportunity to be heard as a higher court.
> 
> The controversy is concluded, his sentence has been carried out and he has a blemish on his record that no one can deny.....at least no one with a grip on reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Brady ever "agree" with the punishment?  He fought it through the courts for over a year...at no time has he admitted guilt...and more importantly...AT NO TIME HAS THE NFL PROVEN GUILT!
> 
> What Brady agreed to do was accept the patently unfair suspension at the beginning of the season so it would disrupt the Patriots as little as possible instead of having it drag on.
> 
> Bottom line is that Roger Goodell was more interested in proving he has the power to suspend players for whatever HE thinks is appropriate rather than prove that Tom Brady did something that warranted a suspension!  Brady's guilt wasn't argued in the higher court case.  Why?  Because Goodell and the NFL knew that they would once again LOSE that battle!
Click to expand...


He could have had his day in court but gave up


*"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*

*Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lower court judge made it abundantly clear that the NFL had totally failed to prove that Tom Brady did anything illegal, Phallics!  His question in open court was about as telling as they come when he asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had for evidence?
> 
> Brady was suspended because under the CBA Roger Goodell was given the right to impose any punishment he saw fit on any player regardless of guilt being "proven".  Guilt never was proven.  Brady never admitted he'd done ANYTHING wrong!  Period.  Goodell never proved Brady did ANYTHING wrong!  Period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "The lower court judge made it abundantly clear..." that he was a total idiot who was reversed
> 
> The suspension was reinstated.
> 
> 
> Brady quit on his fans and supporters....he agreed to his punishment............* FOR CAUSE*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The question of Brady's guilt was never reversed by the higher court, Phallics.  They refused to even address guilt.  The ONLY thing they ruled on was whether or not Roger Goodell had the power to administer any punishment he wanted to regardless of player guilt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are truly acting in an imbecilic manner.
> 
> This issue has been discussed ad nauseam.
> 
> Brady agreed with the punishment and was suspended, if he did not he had the opportunity to be heard as a higher court.
> 
> The controversy is concluded, his sentence has been carried out and he has a blemish on his record that no one can deny.....at least no one with a grip on reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> When did Brady ever "agree" with the punishment?  He fought it through the courts for over a year...at no time has he admitted guilt...and more importantly...AT NO TIME HAS THE NFL PROVEN GUILT!
> 
> What Brady agreed to do was accept the patently unfair suspension at the beginning of the season so it would disrupt the Patriots as little as possible instead of having it drag on.
> 
> Bottom line is that Roger Goodell was more interested in proving he has the power to suspend players for whatever HE thinks is appropriate rather than prove that Tom Brady did something that warranted a suspension!  Brady's guilt wasn't argued in the higher court case.  Why?  Because Goodell and the NFL knew that they would once again LOSE that battle!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He could have had his day in court but gave up
> 
> 
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
Click to expand...


Because everyother QB who commented on this scandel openly stated there is NO WAY Brady didn't know the balls were under-inflated. 
He knew.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT".
> 
> He is not.......
> 
> His success is built on cheating  and lying.
Click to expand...


According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT".
> 
> He is not.......
> 
> His success is built on cheating  and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
Click to expand...

This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.

You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways. 

Ain't gonna happen.

Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.  

He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT".
> 
> He is not.......
> 
> His success is built on cheating  and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
Click to expand...


It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT".
> 
> He is not.......
> 
> His success is built on cheating  and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
Click to expand...

Try again

Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT".
> 
> He is not.......
> 
> His success is built on cheating  and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
Click to expand...


And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT".
> 
> He is not.......
> 
> His success is built on cheating  and lying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
Click to expand...



Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
Click to expand...


Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
Click to expand...

No....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
Click to expand...


Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the Raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
 that logic and common sense never registered with him though.


everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,that he was WRONG about the raiders,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.

he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.

Pooper changes the subject me being wrong about the year of the rams cause he is too butthurt to admit he was wrong about the raiders coming back to LA this past year same as anquity and rightwinger are butthurt they were proven wrong by me on the rams never coming back and too scared to admit it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
Click to expand...



to no surprise pooper somehow thinks HE has credibilty somehow even though he has the warped logic that rightwinger and anquity somehow own me when they BOTH  said the rams would never come back to LA again and have never owned up to that always running off changeing the subject when i ask them that question ans whats even more hysterical,he has his head up rightwingers ass even though these two trolls cant even agree what city the Rams are playing in this year.Pooper DOES acknowledge the Rams are in LA where his love rightwinger says they are in st louis this year cause he is butthurt he was proven wrong by me so he tries to convince himself he is right and pooper thinks he has credibilty having his head up USMB's resident troll? comedy gold.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
Click to expand...



I know 

I was responding to the following:

Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."

No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.

Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT".
> 
> He is not.......
> 
> His success is built on cheating  and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
Click to expand...


they can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey trolls they are whining after being taken to school by you all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
Click to expand...


the thing that cracks me up about that post of his is not only does he ignore how Brady cheated as you pointed out,but  where does he come up with this lunatic garbage its okay for someone to cheat if they dont get caught?lol. well considering  it is pooper who somehow thinks rightwinger and anquity own me,that is no surprise whatsoever he came up with that at all.


how you can put up with these trolls is beyond me,i had to use the ignore feature two years ago on pooper after he was too stupid to listen to common sense from me that the raiders had no chance of being in LA for the 2016 season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> ANYHOW, the Super Bowl is supposed to be about fun and entertainment.  If some weirdos want to obsess over it and act like miserable SOBs, then who cares.  I would suggest ignoring the TROLLS though because they don't add to any discussions.  They just take away from the discussions.  So PLEASE, can we talk about the stats, the records and the players and stop giving the trolls attention?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady is the OP and whether he is the "gReAtEsT".
> 
> He is not.......
> 
> His success is built on cheating  and lying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
Click to expand...


when you ask pooper that question of course,he does the same thing same as he does when i ask him how he could be such a moron to believe the raiders had any chance of being in LA for the 2016 season.this-

knowing him,he will go and say he never said the raiders would be back in 2016,just that they would someday.problem is is that this place keeps records of your past posts so if you or someone like montrovant want to see where pooper said the raiders would be back in 2016,i will be more than happy to bring up that post of his.I wont for pooper since HE will just change the subject talking about me being off one year on the rams return.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing that cracks me up about that post of his is not only does he ignore how Brady cheated as you pointed out,but  where does he come up with this lunatic garbage its okay for someone to cheat if they dont get caught?lol. well considering  it is pooper who somehow thinks rightwinger and anquity own me,that is no surprise whatsoever he came up with that at all.
> 
> 
> how you can put up with these trolls is beyond me,i had to use the ignore feature two years ago on pooper after he was too stupid to listen to common sense from me that the raiders had no chance of being in LA for the 2016 season.
Click to expand...

When these self important clowns start posting what they imagine you are thinking is when they need to sit the next round out and get some emotional intervention.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonzi said:


> I'd need to see all the stats.
> 
> It's so hard to say "best ever" because rules etc. have changed so much.  QBs are given a lot more leeway and protection now, so, I don't think anyone in today's game is the "best ever"....



well you got to remember who the OP is,He is USMB's resident troll who is butthurt so much about me taking him to school the Rams would be back in LA after insisting to me for two years  they would never be back ignoring facts even a child could figure out that they obviously would,that he tries to convince himself they are still in st louis.see?

After over 20 years....LA finally gets an NFL team


he would kill himself first before ever admitting he was proven wrong even on a simple thing about admitting the Rams would never be back in LA again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

iamwhatiseem said:


> While Brady is a highly talented QB whose abilities put him in the highest echelon in football history - NO - he is not or can ever be "the greatest".
> The guy cheats. There can be no honest disagreement with that statement. And therefore he will never be the greatest.



Be careful,you are making way too much sense for clowns like pooper,old fart style,the OP and chrissy to comprehend. dont try and convince them they are wrong or they will go into heart attack mode having temper tantrems cause the truth hurts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Alex continues to run. Your running helps show how dishonest you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> I run from nothing.
> 
> I answer the OP
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest.
Click to expand...


Pooper as always,shows what a hypocrite he is. HE runs off with his tail between his legs when i point out how he was wrong on the raiders coming back to LA this year,and IGNORES how his lover anquity runs off with his tail between hie legs when i ask him what was it he was saying about the rams never coming back to LA again and yet he says YOU run off ignoring hos his lover anquity does the same thing over a simple question i have asked him the last two years and cant get an answer from from him on?

oh my,the irony and hypocrisy of pooper


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigskygal said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigskygal said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Montana, always & forever.
> 
> Brady is a very good QB, but not such a great person. He's a cheater and he loves DJT - those things prevent him from being 'greatest ever' anything. History will bear it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great to see a FEMALE  come on here for once who does not have her head up Bradys ass and loves his looks so much that they ignore what a criminal he is that they worship him.
> That is hard to find around here.
> that rarely happens ever at this site. There is this one female NFL fan last year who stopped coming here after last years superbowl which is a shame because she knew as much about football as all of us dudes did,but she told me last year she was so disgusted with how the cheatriots get away with scandal after scandal all the time that she was going to leave this section and that she was done with football. kudos to her,wise decision.
> 
> Last year was the first superbowl I did not watch,the one from two years ago when pete the cheat threw the game for the cheats to win was the last superbowl I plan to watch unless of course it is my Rams and that could be decades with how bad they are now.lol
> 
> Like I said,the thread title SHOULD say who is the best quaterback of all time in the superbowl era,Montana or Bradshaw since as we both know THEY are the only two quarterbacks that are TRUE winners of four superbowls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's a bit sentimental, as Joe Montana was my first crush as a pre-teen - followed by an even bigger crush on Wayne Gretzky when I got into hockey as a teenager.
> 
> I don't really follow football much anymore, but on stats alone I recognize that Tom Brady is obviously a good QB and a hard worker. And if I were a football fan, I'd have to be a Pats fan, being a Masshole. Glad I don't care for the game anymore, as I don't like being associated with the taint of cheating and there is no getting around the team's reputation, even if you don't believe Tom was directly involved in Deflategate (but if not, why destroy the cell phone?).
> 
> He's just too pretty and too full of himself and he dumped Bridget Monyahan and his life is too charmed and he loves Trump - so he's a chump. I'll be rooting (quietly, because of where I live) for the Falcons.
Click to expand...


Shady Brady and the cheats have tainted the sport forever,that is why NFL ratings are down at an all time low.the booing of him last year at the superbowl just proved the nation is fed up with their cheating and their scandals.

Last year was the first superbowl i did not watch in several years.never will again. i watched like 20 minutes of last years just to see have an idea what was going on after halftime and will again this year,but 20 minutes of the third quarter is about all i will ever do in watching another superbowl again.It used to be i did not care who was playing on monday night football,i would always watch it,no more,could care less about it and the playoffs as well if my team is not in it.

Thats why he is a criminal and why it is sick anybody could like this guy destroying evidence like that because he knows since he is tom brady,he wont be arrested for obstructing justice same as politicians can commit crimes everyday WE go to jail for.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And Alex continues to run. Your running helps show how dishonest you really are.
> 
> 
> 
> I run from nothing.
> 
> I answer the OP
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pooper as always,shows what a hypocrite he is. HE runs off with his tail between his legs when i point out how he was wrong on the raiders coming back to LA this year,and IGNORES how his lover anquity runs off with his tail between hie legs when i ask him what was it he was saying about the rams never coming back to LA again and yet he says YOU run off ignoring hos his lover anquity does the same thing over a simple question i have asked him the last two years and cant get an answer from from him on?
> 
> oh my,the irony and hypocrisy of pooper
Click to expand...

The gift of liar cheater Brady is not only watching him when he cries it is when his followers start squirming.


There is no way around it: Brady is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> According to you, only if you are caught by an authorities power, other than that cheating is okay by you. Every team has cheated, every team has been caught by the NFL for cheating, it's a hard cold fact that you ignore. You concentrate on only one person and one person only. You have no credibility in your claims. You are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
Click to expand...


Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation. 

Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.


----------



## BoSoxGal

The very best thing about the NFL is the Super Bowl commercials. Thanks to YouTube, I can skip the game and still catch the commercials; life is good!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigskygal said:


> The very best thing about the NFL is the Super Bowl commercials. Thanks to YouTube, I can skip the game and still catch the commercials; life is good!


sad but true that the game has become so tainted thanks to the cheats that the best thing now is the superbowl commericals.while I used to love them and could not wait for them back then,i at least found the game as exciting as the commercials.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the Raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,that he was WRONG about the raiders,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Pooper changes the subject me being wrong about the year of the rams cause he is too butthurt to admit he was wrong about the raiders coming back to LA this past year same as anquity and rightwinger are butthurt they were proven wrong by me on the rams never coming back and too scared to admit it.
Click to expand...


When you bring up the actual post of when I said the Raiders were definitely moving to LA, let me know. So far you link a thread with hundreds and hundreds and hundreds of you post and no direct link to me saying anything about the Raiders definitely moving.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is about Brady and whether he is the Greatest.
> 
> You clowns wish to expand the OP to include anything that will justify and normalize Brady's cheating ways.
> 
> Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> Brady is a cheater plain and simple, he was suspended, he fought the suspension and lost then the next round just gave up. He agreed with the suspension that is part of his record and legacy.
> 
> He can never be considered the greatest because his cheating got him where he is when all he had to do was show up on the field and play ball.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
Click to expand...

Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
Click to expand...


The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
Click to expand...

Me troll? no way


I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.

You are delusional and butthurt .


Try that crap with someone else.


----------



## yiostheoy

5 days and about 4 hours to go until the myth of Brady finally evaporates at the hands of Atlanta.


----------



## yiostheoy

bigskygal said:


> The very best thing about the NFL is the Super Bowl commercials. Thanks to YouTube, I can skip the game and still catch the commercials; life is good!


I on the other hand will remain glued to the entire game.

For 4 hours I will become an Atlanta Falcons fan and cheer for their every success.

And as always I will hate the NE Cheaters again.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
Click to expand...


Look at the first post in the nested quotes there.  Papa starts it by saying this, "It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest..."  That was 2 posts back from the one you were responding to.  That was Papa's last post before the one you were responding to.  Since you have been arguing with him, I had assumed you were actually reading his posts.

Here, I'll quote the post for you if you are, for some reason, unwilling to look at the original post or in your own nested quotes :


Papageorgio said:


> It your opinion he isn't the greatest,* in my opinion he isn't the greatest*, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.



No cognitive problems, I just actually read Papageorgio's post.  Considering you quoted and replied to that post, one would hope you actually read it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> 5 days and about 4 hours to go until the myth of Brady finally evaporates at the hands of Atlanta.



Dont be so sure,these games are rigged and phony as hell.They are the same thing as elections,all a dog and pony show with the outcome already fixed.Only difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is it does not always go the way they planned like in the superbowl against the Giants when they had an undefeated season.the NFL obviously wanted the cheats to have an unblemished undefeated season but two things happened in that superbowl they were not able to account for.they never figured on 4th and 10 that Eli Manning would keep his composure and complete the pass never figuring that Giants receiver would make a one in a million spectacular catch against his helmet that he would never make again in another million tries.those two things spolied their party and the vegas betting people.


----------



## Montrovant

yiostheoy said:


> 5 days and about 4 hours to go until the myth of Brady finally evaporates at the hands of Atlanta.



I'm not sure how "the myth of Brady [will] finally evaporate..." if Atlanta wins the game.  Brady has lost the Super Bowl before.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the first post in the nested quotes there.  Papa starts it by saying this, "It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest..."  That was 2 posts back from the one you were responding to.  That was Papa's last post before the one you were responding to.  Since you have been arguing with him, I had assumed you were actually reading his posts.
> 
> Here, I'll quote the post for you if you are, for some reason, unwilling to look at the original post or in your own nested quotes :
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest,* in my opinion he isn't the greatest*, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cognitive problems, I just actually read Papageorgio's post.  Considering you quoted and replied to that post, one would hope you actually read it.
Click to expand...

Mini modding? 

I answered his previous post back then....go away already.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the first post in the nested quotes there.  Papa starts it by saying this, "It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest..."  That was 2 posts back from the one you were responding to.  That was Papa's last post before the one you were responding to.  Since you have been arguing with him, I had assumed you were actually reading his posts.
> 
> Here, I'll quote the post for you if you are, for some reason, unwilling to look at the original post or in your own nested quotes :
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest,* in my opinion he isn't the greatest*, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cognitive problems, I just actually read Papageorgio's post.  Considering you quoted and replied to that post, one would hope you actually read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mini modding?
> 
> I answered his previous post back then....go away already.
Click to expand...


Let me translate : "I have no answer.  My comment about cognitive problems sounds like it applies to me more than anyone else.  I wish Montrovant would drop it so I wouldn't continue to look like a fool."


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the first post in the nested quotes there.  Papa starts it by saying this, "It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest..."  That was 2 posts back from the one you were responding to.  That was Papa's last post before the one you were responding to.  Since you have been arguing with him, I had assumed you were actually reading his posts.
> 
> Here, I'll quote the post for you if you are, for some reason, unwilling to look at the original post or in your own nested quotes :
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest,* in my opinion he isn't the greatest*, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cognitive problems, I just actually read Papageorgio's post.  Considering you quoted and replied to that post, one would hope you actually read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mini modding?
> 
> I answered his previous post back then....go away already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me translate : "I have no answer.  My comment about cognitive problems sounds like it applies to me more than anyone else.  I wish Montrovant would drop it so I wouldn't continue to look like a fool."
Click to expand...

ugh..........please find a playmate


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
Click to expand...


And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest.
Click to expand...


Papa: "And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest."

Of course I am being honest Papatroll, Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the first post in the nested quotes there.  Papa starts it by saying this, "It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest..."  That was 2 posts back from the one you were responding to.  That was Papa's last post before the one you were responding to.  Since you have been arguing with him, I had assumed you were actually reading his posts.
> 
> Here, I'll quote the post for you if you are, for some reason, unwilling to look at the original post or in your own nested quotes :
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest,* in my opinion he isn't the greatest*, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cognitive problems, I just actually read Papageorgio's post.  Considering you quoted and replied to that post, one would hope you actually read it.
Click to expand...


i see you are changing the subject on how pooper has no credibility since he kisses the asses of his lovers rightwinger and anquity all the time saying they own me when   his lover anquity ran off with his tail between his legs and changed the subject everytime ON MY JEFF FISHER THREAD as he has the last two years i have asked him the question-what was it you were saying about the rams never coming back to LA again?

always changing the subject to how bad the Rams suck blah blah blah  EVADING the unanswered question from the past two years on that I have asked him over 200 times the last two years never to get an answer from him on that and then there is rightwinger,USMB's resident troll who is also so butthurt he was proven wrong by me on it he tries to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis this year and pooper says these 2 stupid fucks somehow OWN me?

whats really comical in him saying rightwinger owns me is these two pals cant even agree with each other what city the rams are playing in this year.


so whatever pooper says is obviously BS the fact he has that kind of logic that he wont address.

PLUS like i said,he evades facts he was a stupid moron who seriously took carson seriously thinking the raiders had a prayer of being in LA in 2016 along with the Rams despite the fact i said MANY times the owners hate the davis family so they dont want a davis owned franchise in LA AND most importantly,he ignored facts carson was a hoax,that it would never happen cause the carson is a toxic land dump yet he STILL took carson and the raiders being in LA this year seriously?



until he owns up to his lies about me that rightwinger and anquity own me and acklowedged that they are cowards for not admitting i proved them wrong and till he acknowldeges he was a coward for ignoring my facts why the Raiders would not be  in LA  in 2016 ,whatever you post on what he says holds no water since he wont own up to those two facts.

everytime i bring up how he was an idiot to think carson was real and the raiders had any chance of being in LA this year saying he thought both the raiders and rams would,he evades that fact and changes the subject to me being wrong on the year of the rams coming back which AGAIN is irrelevent since i admitted SEVERAL times back then i was off by one year and have acknowledged he was correct about them being back in the 2016 season. so you can say whatever pooper said but the fact he has his head up rightwinger and anquitys asses just proves he has no credibility.

plus i have seen him evade too many times to remember the fact how they have tainted the sport forever creating the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox scandal  so why would i care what pooper says whe he lies all the time about me?  and where have you been,i have had him on ignore for two years now after he blatantly ignored facts back then how the raiders would not be  in LA this year?  only once in a while glancing at something he said month ago once in a while  and then bringing it up which i guess that is why he lives in a fantasyworld thinking i dont have him on ignore.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest."
> 
> Of course I am being honest Papatroll, Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest .
Click to expand...


----------



## Leweman

LA RAM FAN said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days and about 4 hours to go until the myth of Brady finally evaporates at the hands of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be so sure,these games are rigged and phony as hell.They are the same thing as elections,all a dog and pony show with the outcome already fixed.Only difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is it does not always go the way they planned like in the superbowl against the Giants when they had an undefeated season.the NFL obviously wanted the cheats to have an unblemished undefeated season but two things happened in that superbowl they were not able to account for.they never figured on 4th and 10 that Eli Manning would keep his composure and complete the pass never figuring that Giants receiver would make a one in a million spectacular catch against his helmet that he would never make again in another million tries.those two things spolied their party and the vegas betting people.
Click to expand...


This is the most confusing post ever.  Is everything rigged or not?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest."
> 
> Of course I am being honest Papatroll, Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest .
Click to expand...


Not even one of the top 20 greatest in the superbowl era since he is a fraud,that little fact hurts poopers feelings of course.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest."
> 
> Of course I am being honest Papatroll, Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest .
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


You think this is crazy?  "Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest ."

Ok


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Leweman said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days and about 4 hours to go until the myth of Brady finally evaporates at the hands of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be so sure,these games are rigged and phony as hell.They are the same thing as elections,all a dog and pony show with the outcome already fixed.Only difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is it does not always go the way they planned like in the superbowl against the Giants when they had an undefeated season.the NFL obviously wanted the cheats to have an unblemished undefeated season but two things happened in that superbowl they were not able to account for.they never figured on 4th and 10 that Eli Manning would keep his composure and complete the pass never figuring that Giants receiver would make a one in a million spectacular catch against his helmet that he would never make again in another million tries.those two things spolied their party and the vegas betting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the most confusing post ever.  Is everything rigged or not?
Click to expand...


playoffs and superbowls are practically always rigged,they are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling only difference is like i said,sometimes it doesnt always go the way they planned it as i just proved with the giants and pats superbowl.

 ever wonder WHY mike holmgren after the packers/seahawks superbowl said-i did not realise that we would not only be competing with the players but the refs as well?  or WHY a former NFL official said the rams/patriots superbowl was the worst officiated game he had ever seen having seen high school games that were easily far better officiated  and rams wide receiver Issac bruce said he had never been in a game where the refs allowed the other players to mug him as they did in that game?

well this post will obviously be confusing to you as well since that simple one went over your head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> 
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest."
> 
> Of course I am being honest Papatroll, Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think this is crazy?  "Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest ."
> 
> Ok
Click to expand...


you need to be more clear and say he is not even one of the top 20 greatest in the superbowl era let alone ever.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
Click to expand...


----------



## Leweman

LA RAM FAN said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days and about 4 hours to go until the myth of Brady finally evaporates at the hands of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be so sure,these games are rigged and phony as hell.They are the same thing as elections,all a dog and pony show with the outcome already fixed.Only difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is it does not always go the way they planned like in the superbowl against the Giants when they had an undefeated season.the NFL obviously wanted the cheats to have an unblemished undefeated season but two things happened in that superbowl they were not able to account for.they never figured on 4th and 10 that Eli Manning would keep his composure and complete the pass never figuring that Giants receiver would make a one in a million spectacular catch against his helmet that he would never make again in another million tries.those two things spolied their party and the vegas betting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the most confusing post ever.  Is everything rigged or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> playoffs and superbowls are practically always rigged,they are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling only difference is like i said,sometimes it doesnt always go the way they planned it as i just proved with the giants and pats superbowl.
> 
> ever wonder WHY mike holmgren after the packers/seahawks superbowl said-i did not realise that we would not only be competing with the players but the refs as well?  or WHY a former NFL official said the rams/patriots superbowl was the worst officiated game he had ever seen having seen high school games that were easily far better officiated  and rams wide receiver Issac bruce said he had never been in a game where the refs allowed the other players to mug him as they did in that game?
> 
> well this post will obviously be confusing to you as well since that simple one went over your head.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  You'll have to explain it more if you want it to make sense.  Like, you know, sense on Earth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
Click to expand...





Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
Click to expand...



same as he is butthurt on me taking him to school what a  moron idiot he was for blatantly ignoring facts that carson was a hoax so there was no way in hell the raiders would join the Rams in LA this year always changing the subject to me being off by one year on the rams return.lol

hey did you see this link i posted earlier?


New England Patriots playing out as latter-day Oakland Raiders



you might of missed it with all your arguing with pooper and OFS but what i found so hysterical about it was it pretty much says the same thing i have said the last several years that the cheats have now replaced the raiders as the most hated team in the NFL because of their integrity they have.

I remember when I brought that fact up a couple years ago to OFS and he got angry and went into meltdown mode over it which i am sure is no surprise to you because the truth hurt him so much.


I used to loath the raiders because  Al Davis did not care  what morals the players he signed had.the cheats have replaced the raiders as the biggest thugs in the NFL because the worst kind of players I remember Davis signing were wife beaters,he did not go out and sign a murderer. Kraft and Belicheat EASILY win the contest as the biggest thugs over Al Davis as men with no morals,conscience,or integrity which they passed on to Brady.

as I said,when i told that to OFS he got so angry cause the truth hurts that he was exposed for cheering on a team that employed a murderer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Leweman said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days and about 4 hours to go until the myth of Brady finally evaporates at the hands of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be so sure,these games are rigged and phony as hell.They are the same thing as elections,all a dog and pony show with the outcome already fixed.Only difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is it does not always go the way they planned like in the superbowl against the Giants when they had an undefeated season.the NFL obviously wanted the cheats to have an unblemished undefeated season but two things happened in that superbowl they were not able to account for.they never figured on 4th and 10 that Eli Manning would keep his composure and complete the pass never figuring that Giants receiver would make a one in a million spectacular catch against his helmet that he would never make again in another million tries.those two things spolied their party and the vegas betting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the most confusing post ever.  Is everything rigged or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> playoffs and superbowls are practically always rigged,they are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling only difference is like i said,sometimes it doesnt always go the way they planned it as i just proved with the giants and pats superbowl.
> 
> ever wonder WHY mike holmgren after the packers/seahawks superbowl said-i did not realise that we would not only be competing with the players but the refs as well?  or WHY a former NFL official said the rams/patriots superbowl was the worst officiated game he had ever seen having seen high school games that were easily far better officiated  and rams wide receiver Issac bruce said he had never been in a game where the refs allowed the other players to mug him as they did in that game?
> 
> well this post will obviously be confusing to you as well since that simple one went over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  You'll have to explain it more if you want it to make sense.  Like, you know, sense on Earth.
Click to expand...


well your out of luck then,i have tried to get it down to as few sentences as possible and since you still dont get it,well you're on your own,dont know what to tell ya.


----------



## Leweman

LA RAM FAN said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 days and about 4 hours to go until the myth of Brady finally evaporates at the hands of Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be so sure,these games are rigged and phony as hell.They are the same thing as elections,all a dog and pony show with the outcome already fixed.Only difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is it does not always go the way they planned like in the superbowl against the Giants when they had an undefeated season.the NFL obviously wanted the cheats to have an unblemished undefeated season but two things happened in that superbowl they were not able to account for.they never figured on 4th and 10 that Eli Manning would keep his composure and complete the pass never figuring that Giants receiver would make a one in a million spectacular catch against his helmet that he would never make again in another million tries.those two things spolied their party and the vegas betting people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This is the most confusing post ever.  Is everything rigged or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> playoffs and superbowls are practically always rigged,they are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling only difference is like i said,sometimes it doesnt always go the way they planned it as i just proved with the giants and pats superbowl.
> 
> ever wonder WHY mike holmgren after the packers/seahawks superbowl said-i did not realise that we would not only be competing with the players but the refs as well?  or WHY a former NFL official said the rams/patriots superbowl was the worst officiated game he had ever seen having seen high school games that were easily far better officiated  and rams wide receiver Issac bruce said he had never been in a game where the refs allowed the other players to mug him as they did in that game?
> 
> well this post will obviously be confusing to you as well since that simple one went over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  You'll have to explain it more if you want it to make sense.  Like, you know, sense on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your out of luck then,i have tried to get it down to as few sentences as possible and since you still dont get it,well you're on your own,dont know what to tell ya.
Click to expand...


Guess you are screwed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the first post in the nested quotes there.  Papa starts it by saying this, "It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest..."  That was 2 posts back from the one you were responding to.  That was Papa's last post before the one you were responding to.  Since you have been arguing with him, I had assumed you were actually reading his posts.
> 
> Here, I'll quote the post for you if you are, for some reason, unwilling to look at the original post or in your own nested quotes :
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest,* in my opinion he isn't the greatest*, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cognitive problems, I just actually read Papageorgio's post.  Considering you quoted and replied to that post, one would hope you actually read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Mini modding?
> 
> I answered his previous post back then....go away already.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let me translate : "I have no answer.  My comment about cognitive problems sounds like it applies to me more than anyone else.  I wish Montrovant would drop it so I wouldn't continue to look like a fool."
Click to expand...


and how you  keep your head up Poopers ass in the procees as well.

the same  kid who runs off when shown what a stupid moron he was to think the raiders ALONG with the Rams had any chance in hell of being in LA this year even though i stated MANY times there  was no way in hell the Raiders had a chance of being there in LA as long as davis is the owner never mind the fact the carson site was a hoax that  i tried to explain to him too many times to remember because it was on a toxic landdump,FACTS that went through one ear and out the other with him,facts that even a CHILD could  have seen the obvious i saw that carson was a hoax. 

But again,you have your head up his ass so you dont see how he has no credibility in anything he says since he changes the subject on that and brings up me being off by one year on the Rams when cornered on this fact.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest."
> 
> Of course I am being honest Papatroll, Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think this is crazy?  "Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest ."
> 
> Ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to be more clear and say he is not even one of the top 20 greatest in the superbowl era let alone ever.
Click to expand...

There have been


LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Try again
> 
> Brady is the OP and he is a cheater. His record reflects as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> same as he is butthurt on me taking him to school what a  moron idiot he was for blatantly ignoring facts that carson was a hoax so there was no way in hell the raiders would join the Rams in LA this year always changing the subject to me being off by one year on the rams return.lol
> 
> hey did you see this link i posted earlier?
> 
> 
> New England Patriots playing out as latter-day Oakland Raiders
> 
> 
> 
> you might of missed it with all your arguing with pooper and OFS but what i found so hysterical about it was it pretty much says the same thing i have said the last several years that the cheats have now replaced the raiders as the most hated team in the NFL because of their integrity they have.
> 
> I remember when I brought that fact up a couple years ago to OFS and he got angry and went into meltdown mode over it which i am sure is no surprise to you because the truth hurt him so much.
> 
> 
> I used to loath the raiders because  Al Davis did not care  what morals the players he signed had.the cheats have replaced the raiders as the biggest thugs in the NFL because the worst kind of players I remember Davis signing were wife beaters,he did not go out and sign a murderer. Kraft and Belicheat EASILY win the contest as the biggest thugs over Al Davis as men with no morals,conscience,or integrity which they passed on to Brady.
> 
> as I said,when i told that to OFS he got so angry cause the truth hurts that he was exposed for cheering on a team that employed a murderer.
Click to expand...

Seriously, between the cheating and all the other stuff the game has been degraded.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "And you are a cheater that has a double standard. I'm not justifying a damn thing, you won't be honest."
> 
> Of course I am being honest Papatroll, Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think this is crazy?  "Brady is a liar and a cheater who was suspended. For this reason as well as others he is not the greatest ."
> 
> Ok
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you need to be more clear and say he is not even one of the top 20 greatest in the superbowl era let alone ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There have been
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Except I don't think Brady is the greatest. However, I know that sports are what you can get away with and that is a fact of the game. Whether you get caught or not it is cheating. You claim a different standard and it is dishonest and lands you no credibility. That is why you have no credibility, you have two different standards. Every team, hundreds of players have cheated over the decades and yet your only concern is one player, who if the standard fine was applied would be $25,000. The Steelers this season were caught tampering with footballs, no fine, no investigation. The Vikings and Panthers were shown on film tampering with footballs, again, no fine, no investigation.
> 
> Not sure why one is cheating and the others are ignored.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, the OP is about Brady period. That is what I am discussing as far as whether he is the greatest. Those who wish to ignore his cheating, lying and suspension are the people who do not have any credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The people that aren't honest and dismiss others cheating because they are not caught by a league official are the truly dishonest people. Focus and zero in on one guy and one incident is pretty myopic and truly dishonest, which you are. Sad troll that you are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me troll? no way
> 
> 
> I am addressing the OP ...you want to expand it and justify Brady's untoward behavior. The guy is a liar and a cheater who got suspended.
> 
> You are delusional and butthurt .
> 
> 
> Try that crap with someone else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> same as he is butthurt on me taking him to school what a  moron idiot he was for blatantly ignoring facts that carson was a hoax so there was no way in hell the raiders would join the Rams in LA this year always changing the subject to me being off by one year on the rams return.lol
> 
> hey did you see this link i posted earlier?
> 
> 
> New England Patriots playing out as latter-day Oakland Raiders
> 
> 
> 
> you might of missed it with all your arguing with pooper and OFS but what i found so hysterical about it was it pretty much says the same thing i have said the last several years that the cheats have now replaced the raiders as the most hated team in the NFL because of their integrity they have.
> 
> I remember when I brought that fact up a couple years ago to OFS and he got angry and went into meltdown mode over it which i am sure is no surprise to you because the truth hurt him so much.
> 
> 
> I used to loath the raiders because  Al Davis did not care  what morals the players he signed had.the cheats have replaced the raiders as the biggest thugs in the NFL because the worst kind of players I remember Davis signing were wife beaters,he did not go out and sign a murderer. Kraft and Belicheat EASILY win the contest as the biggest thugs over Al Davis as men with no morals,conscience,or integrity which they passed on to Brady.
> 
> as I said,when i told that to OFS he got so angry cause the truth hurts that he was exposed for cheering on a team that employed a murderer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, between the cheating and all the other stuff the game has been degraded.
Click to expand...


did you see post# 466 of mine?


----------



## BoSoxGal

Wouldn't this be Atlanta's first Super Bowl win? If so, I just might have to watch and cheer them on - I love an underdog!


----------



## Papageorgio

Leweman said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dont be so sure,these games are rigged and phony as hell.They are the same thing as elections,all a dog and pony show with the outcome already fixed.Only difference between the NFL and pro wrestling is it does not always go the way they planned like in the superbowl against the Giants when they had an undefeated season.the NFL obviously wanted the cheats to have an unblemished undefeated season but two things happened in that superbowl they were not able to account for.they never figured on 4th and 10 that Eli Manning would keep his composure and complete the pass never figuring that Giants receiver would make a one in a million spectacular catch against his helmet that he would never make again in another million tries.those two things spolied their party and the vegas betting people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most confusing post ever.  Is everything rigged or not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> playoffs and superbowls are practically always rigged,they are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling only difference is like i said,sometimes it doesnt always go the way they planned it as i just proved with the giants and pats superbowl.
> 
> ever wonder WHY mike holmgren after the packers/seahawks superbowl said-i did not realise that we would not only be competing with the players but the refs as well?  or WHY a former NFL official said the rams/patriots superbowl was the worst officiated game he had ever seen having seen high school games that were easily far better officiated  and rams wide receiver Issac bruce said he had never been in a game where the refs allowed the other players to mug him as they did in that game?
> 
> well this post will obviously be confusing to you as well since that simple one went over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  You'll have to explain it more if you want it to make sense.  Like, you know, sense on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your out of luck then,i have tried to get it down to as few sentences as possible and since you still dont get it,well you're on your own,dont know what to tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you are screwed.
Click to expand...


All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.

My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?


----------



## Leweman

Papageorgio said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is the most confusing post ever.  Is everything rigged or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> playoffs and superbowls are practically always rigged,they are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling only difference is like i said,sometimes it doesnt always go the way they planned it as i just proved with the giants and pats superbowl.
> 
> ever wonder WHY mike holmgren after the packers/seahawks superbowl said-i did not realise that we would not only be competing with the players but the refs as well?  or WHY a former NFL official said the rams/patriots superbowl was the worst officiated game he had ever seen having seen high school games that were easily far better officiated  and rams wide receiver Issac bruce said he had never been in a game where the refs allowed the other players to mug him as they did in that game?
> 
> well this post will obviously be confusing to you as well since that simple one went over your head.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  You'll have to explain it more if you want it to make sense.  Like, you know, sense on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your out of luck then,i have tried to get it down to as few sentences as possible and since you still dont get it,well you're on your own,dont know what to tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you are screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
Click to expand...


They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack


----------



## Papageorgio

Leweman said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> playoffs and superbowls are practically always rigged,they are as phony and as rigged as pro wrestling only difference is like i said,sometimes it doesnt always go the way they planned it as i just proved with the giants and pats superbowl.
> 
> ever wonder WHY mike holmgren after the packers/seahawks superbowl said-i did not realise that we would not only be competing with the players but the refs as well?  or WHY a former NFL official said the rams/patriots superbowl was the worst officiated game he had ever seen having seen high school games that were easily far better officiated  and rams wide receiver Issac bruce said he had never been in a game where the refs allowed the other players to mug him as they did in that game?
> 
> well this post will obviously be confusing to you as well since that simple one went over your head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  You'll have to explain it more if you want it to make sense.  Like, you know, sense on Earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well your out of luck then,i have tried to get it down to as few sentences as possible and since you still dont get it,well you're on your own,dont know what to tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you are screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
Click to expand...


I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.

I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.


----------



## Leweman

Papageorgio said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.  You'll have to explain it more if you want it to make sense.  Like, you know, sense on Earth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well your out of luck then,i have tried to get it down to as few sentences as possible and since you still dont get it,well you're on your own,dont know what to tell ya.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Guess you are screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
Click to expand...


Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.


----------



## Montrovant

Leweman said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well your out of luck then,i have tried to get it down to as few sentences as possible and since you still dont get it,well you're on your own,dont know what to tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you are screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
Click to expand...


Oldstyle posted a link back in post #399 about NFL teams and cheating.  I don't know how many of the instances were caught and punished and how many were like Rice and Montana, saying cheating happened years after the fact.  I'm pretty sure the list included every team and I know the Patriots weren't at the top.  Take of it what you will.


----------



## Papageorgio

Leweman said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> well your out of luck then,i have tried to get it down to as few sentences as possible and since you still dont get it,well you're on your own,dont know what to tell ya.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you are screwed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
Click to expand...


Www.Yourteamcheats.com


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess you are screwed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
Click to expand...

Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.

Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?

Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason. 

So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time. 

PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
Click to expand...


Eli's receiver's got pretty lucky a few times.  The Giants do a lot of holding too.  Bastids.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Eli's receiver's got pretty lucky a few times.  The Giants do a lot of holding too.  Bastids.
Click to expand...

New england should suck they probably haven't got a good draft pick in 20 years.

I remember Tom Brady at Michigan. He had to share snaps with drew henson. He wasn't drafted very high and he had a chip on his shoulder.

I think it was nice he cried talking about his dad and I think the haters are funny. It's like people who hate bama. Jealous.

Marino was great but he's a loser. Montana was 4 for 4 but that just means he made it to. 3 less superbowls than Tom.

Does anyone think Terry Bradshaw is the goat?

Payton? Aaron rogers? Troy aikman? Who is better than Tom Brady? No one stands out


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
Click to expand...


I put Montana, Elway, Marino, Brady, Peyton Manning and Young as the top QBs. Brady, Young and Montana worked in great systems, I think without Belichick and Walsh they would have not been as good as they were. Marino had the arm. Elway and Manning were the most talented. The QB can't carry a team.

I lied and was wrong but that is because rightwinger owns LAFan, and I mean flat out owns him.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put Montana, Elway, Marino, Brady, Peyton Manning and Young as the top QBs. Brady, Young and Montana worked in great systems, I think without Belichick and Walsh they would have not been as good as they were. Marino had the arm. Elway and Manning were the most talented. The QB can't carry a team.
> 
> I lied and was wrong but that is because rightwinger owns LAFan, and I mean flat out owns him.
Click to expand...


I like Peyton, but I don't know if he is one of the greatest.  He wasn't all that great his last couple of years away from the Colts, IIRC.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put Montana, Elway, Marino, Brady, Peyton Manning and Young as the top QBs. Brady, Young and Montana worked in great systems, I think without Belichick and Walsh they would have not been as good as they were. Marino had the arm. Elway and Manning were the most talented. The QB can't carry a team.
> 
> I lied and was wrong but that is because rightwinger owns LAFan, and I mean flat out owns him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Peyton, but I don't know if he is one of the greatest.  He wasn't all that great his last couple of years away from the Colts, IIRC.
Click to expand...


His 2nd year in Denver he threw a career high 55 TDs, a career high 5477 yds and went to the Super Bowl.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put Montana, Elway, Marino, Brady, Peyton Manning and Young as the top QBs. Brady, Young and Montana worked in great systems, I think without Belichick and Walsh they would have not been as good as they were. Marino had the arm. Elway and Manning were the most talented. The QB can't carry a team.
> 
> I lied and was wrong but that is because rightwinger owns LAFan, and I mean flat out owns him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like Peyton, but I don't know if he is one of the greatest.  He wasn't all that great his last couple of years away from the Colts, IIRC.
Click to expand...

That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.

Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest


----------



## Alex.

This I will compare, historically, of the quarterbacks that have received punishment for conduct that influenced actual game play:

1925- Art Folz suspended for life ...Involvement in the 1925 Chicago Cardinals–Milwaukee Badgers scandal
1947- Frank Filchock- suspended for life- reinstated 1950 - Fixing the 1946 NFL Championship Game
1983-Art Schlichter- suspended 1 year-betting on games
2016-Tom Brady-suspended 4 games-Involvement in the Deflategate scandal .


Brady has the dubious distinction of being included in this rogues gallery of football fools.  His involvement was aimed  at improving his performance and presumably  effecting the outcome of games. He got off easy with only 4 games.

No, Tom Brady is not even in the same conversation as being the Greatest unless it is to disqualify and exclude him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> All the games are rigged and Brady cheats, that about sums up his posts.
> 
> My question has always been if the games are rigged how can anyone cheat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
Click to expand...


That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.

Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest


----------



## LA RAM FAN

They aren't rigged.

yeah and we elect our presidents and put them in office as well,not the establishment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> This I will compare, historically, of the quarterbacks that have received punishment for conduct that influenced actual game play:
> 
> 1925- Art Folz suspended for life ...Involvement in the 1925 Chicago Cardinals–Milwaukee Badgers scandal
> 1947- Frank Filchock- suspended for life- reinstated 1950 - Fixing the 1946 NFL Championship Game
> 1983-Art Schlichter- suspended 1 year-betting on games
> 2016-Tom Brady-suspended 4 games-Involvement in the Deflategate scandal .
> 
> 
> Brady has the dubious distinction of being included in this rogues gallery of football fools.  His involvement was aimed  at improving his performance and presumably  effecting the outcome of games. He got off easy with only 4 games.
> 
> No, Tom Brady is not even in the same conversation as being the Greatest unless it is to disqualify and exclude him.


yep as i say over and over not even one of the top 20 greatest,there are far better ones than him that played the game even in the superbowl era,they were not frauds found in multiple scandal after scandal,the brady apologists cover their ears and close their eyes EVERYTIME when i point out the facts that DOZENS of former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar,they dont say that about bradshaw or montana the ONLY two quarterbacks that have won four superbowls. 

they like to live in denial and fool themselves that we are the only small handful of group out there that sees them for the frauds they are and not true winners ignoring that little fact about dozens of former NFL players.they can only whine and cray in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, in your view I have no credibility. Anyone who thinks Brady is the greatest in view of his record of cheating and suspension has a skewed version of reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently you didn't notice that Papageorgio just stated he does not think Brady is the greatest.  Then again, you give the impression of ignoring those parts of posts you are unwilling or unable to answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kinda like how Pooper changes the subject all the time when i expose him what a moron he was for not listening to me two years ago when I told him the raiders would never be back in LA again as long as davis is the owner cause most the owners dont like the davis family and dont want a bumbling clown in LA running a team as well as being an idiot enough to be such a moron into thinking carson was real for the raiders and chargers plans to share a stadium there  ignoring the multiple times I mentioned carson was a hoax because the site is on a toxic landdump.
> that logic and common sense never registered with him though.
> 
> 
> everytime i bring that fact up that he said that,he always changes the subject and talks about how i was wrong on the year of the Rams coming back which is irrelevent because i admitted MANY times back then i was off by one year and and have never denied he got THAT right when he said they would be back in 2016 and never denied  I said 2015 and again,admitted many times I was off by one year.
> 
> he goes into evade mode about being wrong on the raiders being there changing the topic to how i was off by one year on the rams which is weird since again,i have never denied i was off by one year.thats pooper for ya though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know
> 
> I was responding to the following:
> 
> Papa: "And you have no credibility and dishonest which means your opinion is tainted because you think it is okay for people to cheat as long as you don't get caught. Dishonest pure and simple."
> 
> No where is Brady mentioned, Montrovant is drinking his own kool-ade. Apparently it causes cognitive problems.
> 
> Papa is squirming in his own shoes because there is no way that Brady's cheating can be ignored , there is no justification, Brady was suspended from the game as sure as he is a cheater and a liar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the first post in the nested quotes there.  Papa starts it by saying this, "It your opinion he isn't the greatest, in my opinion he isn't the greatest..."  That was 2 posts back from the one you were responding to.  That was Papa's last post before the one you were responding to.  Since you have been arguing with him, I had assumed you were actually reading his posts.
> 
> Here, I'll quote the post for you if you are, for some reason, unwilling to look at the original post or in your own nested quotes :
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It your opinion he isn't the greatest,* in my opinion he isn't the greatest*, in others opinions he is the greatest but when you went off that because Rice and Montana weren't cheaters because the authoritative power did not find them to be, you took the thread in another direction. The mere fact that you won't answer those questions posed proves you are dishonest and more probably a cheater that doesn't get caught. So play your silly games, we all know that you are dishonest and you have no credibility. You are dishonest and I will continue to call you out on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No cognitive problems, I just actually read Papageorgio's post.  Considering you quoted and replied to that post, one would hope you actually read it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i see you are changing the subject on how pooper has no credibility since he kisses the asses of his lovers rightwinger and anquity all the time saying they own me when   his lover anquity ran off with his tail between his legs and changed the subject everytime ON MY JEFF FISHER THREAD as he has the last two years i have asked him the question-what was it you were saying about the rams never coming back to LA again?
> 
> always changing the subject to how bad the Rams suck blah blah blah  EVADING the unanswered question from the past two years on that I have asked him over 200 times the last two years never to get an answer from him on that and then there is rightwinger,USMB's resident troll who is also so butthurt he was proven wrong by me on it he tries to convince himself that the rams are still in st louis this year and pooper says these 2 stupid fucks somehow OWN me?
> 
> whats really comical in him saying rightwinger owns me is these two pals cant even agree with each other what city the rams are playing in this year.
> 
> 
> so whatever pooper says is obviously BS the fact he has that kind of logic that he wont address.
> 
> PLUS like i said,he evades facts he was a stupid moron who seriously took carson seriously thinking the raiders had a prayer of being in LA in 2016 along with the Rams despite the fact i said MANY times the owners hate the davis family so they dont want a davis owned franchise in LA AND most importantly,he ignored facts carson was a hoax,that it would never happen cause the carson is a toxic land dump yet he STILL took carson and the raiders being in LA this year seriously?
> 
> 
> 
> until he owns up to his lies about me that rightwinger and anquity own me and acklowedged that they are cowards for not admitting i proved them wrong and till he acknowldeges he was a coward for ignoring my facts why the Raiders would not be  in LA  in 2016 ,whatever you post on what he says holds no water since he wont own up to those two facts.
> 
> everytime i bring up how he was an idiot to think carson was real and the raiders had any chance of being in LA this year saying he thought both the raiders and rams would,he evades that fact and changes the subject to me being wrong on the year of the rams coming back which AGAIN is irrelevent since i admitted SEVERAL times back then i was off by one year and have acknowledged he was correct about them being back in the 2016 season. so you can say whatever pooper said but the fact he has his head up rightwinger and anquitys asses just proves he has no credibility.
> 
> plus i have seen him evade too many times to remember the fact how they have tainted the sport forever creating the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox scandal  so why would i care what pooper says whe he lies all the time about me?  and where have you been,i have had him on ignore for two years now after he blatantly ignored facts back then how the raiders would not be  in LA this year?  only once in a while glancing at something he said month ago once in a while  and then bringing it up which i guess that is why he lives in a fantasyworld thinking i dont have him on ignore.
Click to expand...



i see the game of dodgeball is still being played how popper has no credibility.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This I will compare, historically, of the quarterbacks that have received punishment for conduct that influenced actual game play:
> 
> 1925- Art Folz suspended for life ...Involvement in the 1925 Chicago Cardinals–Milwaukee Badgers scandal
> 1947- Frank Filchock- suspended for life- reinstated 1950 - Fixing the 1946 NFL Championship Game
> 1983-Art Schlichter- suspended 1 year-betting on games
> 2016-Tom Brady-suspended 4 games-Involvement in the Deflategate scandal .
> 
> 
> Brady has the dubious distinction of being included in this rogues gallery of football fools.  His involvement was aimed  at improving his performance and presumably  effecting the outcome of games. He got off easy with only 4 games.
> 
> No, Tom Brady is not even in the same conversation as being the Greatest unless it is to disqualify and exclude him.
> 
> 
> 
> yep as i say over and over not even one of the top 20 greatest,there are far better ones than him that played the game even in the superbowl era,they were not frauds found in multiple scandal after scandal,the brady apologists cover their ears and close their eyes EVERYTIME when i point out the facts that DOZENS of former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar,they dont say that about bradshaw or montana the ONLY two quarterbacks that have won four superbowls.
> 
> they like to live in denial and fool themselves that we are the only small handful of group out there that sees them for the frauds they are and not true winners ignoring that little fact about dozens of former NFL players.they can only whine and cray in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
Click to expand...

Exactly, the only time someone cheats in football is to gain an advantage and influence the game because they are scared they will fail.

No way to get around that.

Tom Brady wanted his ball soft so he can throw it better.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> They aren't rigged.  I can't argue about cheating though.  It's possible and certainly has followed Brady and Belichick for a few years.  Even this year seems odd with the misplacement of shanahan's backpack
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.
> 
> Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest
Click to expand...

When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they are rigged, but lafan claims they are rigged and then there are cheaters, don't think there can be both.
> 
> I think cheating is an inherent part of the game. Every team has been caught cheating at one time or another. Sad part of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.
> 
> Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
Click to expand...


Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.


----------



## ChrisL

I wish this poll was visible so that I would know who to hate.    J/K.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leweman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Name all teams caught cheating and, in reality, the Patriots are probably the top team if not the only team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.
> 
> Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
Click to expand...

Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.

LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.

He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Www.Yourteamcheats.com
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.
> 
> Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
Click to expand...

Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.

No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.


----------



## yiostheoy

Terry Bradshaw is definitely the toughest and greatest quarterback of all time.

3 1/2 more days until the Atlanta Falcons again prove that.


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> I wish this poll was visible so that I would know who to hate.    J/K.


You will probably hate yourself after Sunday.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.
> 
> Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
Click to expand...

"worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.

Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.


Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.


Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.

By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.

Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> That's sad. Joe Montana isn't even in the top 25 all time and Tom Brady isn't in the top 5 (he is in the top 10).
> 
> I always know immediately that a person doesn't know shit about football when they grade a QB on how many rings he's won. QB's don't win rings. Teams do. Championships are a measurement of teams - not individuals. Go to the NFL website you and you won't see Joe Montana listed a single time as a Super Bowl winner. You will, however, see the San Francisco 49ers listed.
> 
> The greatest QB's in order:
> 
> 1. Dan Marino (it's not even close - he obliterated the NFL record books)
> 2. John Elway
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. Steve Young
> 5. Troy Aikman (most pin-point accurate passer ever)
> 
> And before anyone even attempt to argue about #1 - Don Shula is the winningest coach in NFL _history_. He coached the legendary Johnny Unitas in Baltimore. He coached Earl Morrell and Bob Griese. Don Shula himself said that Dan Marino is the greatest QB to ever play football and that it wasn't even close. I think he has forgotten more about football than anyone here on USMB will ever know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> These are just a few quarterbacks that you mentioned that are TEN times better than Tom Brady in the era of the superbowl. Jim Kelly,Steve Grogan,Roger Stabach,Bob Griese are just a couple others along with the ones you mentioned  I can think of immediatly at the moment at the top of my head that like the ones you mentioned are all TEN times better than Brady.
> 
> Brady is not even in the top 25 best even in the superbowl era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bob Griese was a better quarterback than Tom Brady?  God, you're an idiot!
> 
> What is Shula's record in the post season?  19 - 17?  I'm sorry but that record SUCKS!   Belichick is 24 - 9 in playoff games.  Gee, 19-17 or 24-9?  Call me crazy but I'm taking the latter!
Click to expand...


Shula also was the first coach to lose to an AFL team. Going in as a 17 point favorite, his Colts were embarrassed by the Jets


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Shula also was the first coach to lose to an AFL team. Going in as a 17 point favorite, his Colts were embarrassed by the Jets


LMAO! And? So? He has won more games than anyone in NFL _history_. Just because stupid people like you didn't realize the Jets had the better team and the bookies were too stupid to get the spread right doesn't mean anything other than how stupid people like you and the bookies are.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shula also was the first coach to lose to an AFL team. Going in as a 17 point favorite, his Colts were embarrassed by the Jets
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! And? So? He has won more games than anyone in NFL _history_. Just because stupid people like you didn't realize the Jets had the better team and the bookies were too stupid to get the spread right doesn't mean anything other than how stupid people like you and the bookies are.
Click to expand...


Longevity...big deal
It only means he started coaching in his 30s and coached into his 70s

He did not have his team prepared for Super Bowl III


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Longevity...big deal


"Longevity" doesn't exist unless you are *great* at what you do. Otherwise he would have been fired like the other guys who weren't as good as him. Would you like to try again?


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.
> 
> Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
Click to expand...


You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.


----------



## Papageorgio

John Madden retired from coaching after 10 seasons finished with 103, the first coach to win 100 in ten seasons, he won a Super Bowl. The greatest NFL coach of all time.


----------



## Oldstyle

yiostheoy said:


> Terry Bradshaw is definitely the toughest and greatest quarterback of all time.
> 
> 3 1/2 more days until the Atlanta Falcons again prove that.



Toughest?  I'll perhaps give you that.  Bradshaw was tough as nails.  Greatest?  Come on get serious!  He played on teams that had so many players that became Hall of Famers that it's obvious he had help that none of the others being discussed came close to having.  Bradshaw was throwing to Lynn Swan and John Stallworth and handing off to Franco Harris.  He had the Steel Curtain Defense giving him field position.

Tom Brady has had to adjust his game to fit a Patriot's offense that has changed over the years according to personnel.  He makes players like Hogan LOOK like Lynn Swan when before they were being let go by terrible teams like the Dolphins and Buffalo!


----------



## Papageorgio

Montana, Elway, Manning, Brady, Marino, Young, Unitas are all in consideration of the best of all time. 

If I had to make a Mt. Rushmore of QBs, Montana, Elway, Brady and Manning would be there.

Best of all time, Montana, next would be Manning.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
Click to expand...

You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.

A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.



Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
Click to expand...

no...please find a playmate


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...please find a playmate
Click to expand...


No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
Click to expand...

no....please find a playmate


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
Click to expand...


Never said he wasn't a cheater. I am saying you have a double standard and you absolutely know it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
Click to expand...


He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he wasn't a cheater. I am saying you have a double standard and you absolutely know it.
Click to expand...

No double standard...the facts speak for themselves.  Brady is a cheater, a liar and was suspended. He cannot even be considered as the greatest...not even in the same discussion except as an example of someone who squandered their good fortune and chance for glory.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
Click to expand...


Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."

When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he wasn't a cheater. I am saying you have a double standard and you absolutely know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No double standard...the facts speak for themselves.  Brady is a cheater, a liar and was suspended. He cannot even be considered as the greatest...not even in the same discussion except as an example of someone who squandered their good fortune and chance for glory.
Click to expand...


Yet Montana is not a cheater because he wasn't punished by a higher authority. Again, you have a double standard, you just refuse to admit it. The facts as you say speak for themselves. Brady is cheater because a higher authority said so. Montana is not because a higher authority didn't say so, and he admitted it. 

It is your standard, not mine.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
Click to expand...


I already showed you why you are dishonest. Not my issue that you don't recognize why your position is dishonest.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he wasn't a cheater. I am saying you have a double standard and you absolutely know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No double standard...the facts speak for themselves.  Brady is a cheater, a liar and was suspended. He cannot even be considered as the greatest...not even in the same discussion except as an example of someone who squandered their good fortune and chance for glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Montana is not a cheater because he wasn't punished by a higher authority. Again, you have a double standard, you just refuse to admit it. The facts as you say speak for themselves. Brady is cheater because a higher authority said so. Montana is not because a higher authority didn't say so, and he admitted it.
> 
> It is your standard, not mine.
Click to expand...

Tom Brady was suspended, he lied, he cheated.


Next?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> 
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already showed you why you are dishonest. Not my issue that you don't recognize why your position is dishonest.
Click to expand...

Your standard is not the one utilized by the appropriate investigative authority. The appropriate authority and their right to investigate,  judge and levy a sentence has been examined by the judiciary.


----------



## Oldstyle

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
Click to expand...


"Unbalanced and obsessive"?  Phallics?  Nah...not him!


----------



## Oldstyle

I'm still waiting for Phallics to provide me with the name of the NFL team that hasn't broken the rules in the past!  His contention is that Brady can't be considered one of the greatest because the team he was on has been accused of cheating.  So name a team that hasn't broken the rules...

Should be easy to do...right, Phallics?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> I'm still waiting for Phallics to provide me with the name of the NFL team that hasn't broken the rules in the past!  His contention is that Brady can't be considered one of the greatest because the team he was on has been accused of cheating.  So name a team that hasn't broken the rules...
> 
> Should be easy to do...right, Phallics?


I am in this thread to discuss brady and whether he is the greatest.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> 
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said he wasn't a cheater. I am saying you have a double standard and you absolutely know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No double standard...the facts speak for themselves.  Brady is a cheater, a liar and was suspended. He cannot even be considered as the greatest...not even in the same discussion except as an example of someone who squandered their good fortune and chance for glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Montana is not a cheater because he wasn't punished by a higher authority. Again, you have a double standard, you just refuse to admit it. The facts as you say speak for themselves. Brady is cheater because a higher authority said so. Montana is not because a higher authority didn't say so, and he admitted it.
> 
> It is your standard, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady was suspended, he lied, he cheated.
> 
> 
> Next?
Click to expand...


Never said otherwise, you are the one that claims Montana never lied or cheated because a higher authority never said he did. I don't need the higher authority to tell me whether someone cheated or not. Montana and Rice and several other players have said they cheated, so it is what it is. Montana and Brady are the same in my book.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already showed you why you are dishonest. Not my issue that you don't recognize why your position is dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your standard is not the one utilized by the appropriate investigative authority. The appropriate authority and their right to investigate,  judge and levy a sentence has been examined by the judiciary.
Click to expand...


Yep, an admission of guilt isn't your standard. OJ never murdered Nichole or Ron either. I got it!


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never said he wasn't a cheater. I am saying you have a double standard and you absolutely know it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No double standard...the facts speak for themselves.  Brady is a cheater, a liar and was suspended. He cannot even be considered as the greatest...not even in the same discussion except as an example of someone who squandered their good fortune and chance for glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Montana is not a cheater because he wasn't punished by a higher authority. Again, you have a double standard, you just refuse to admit it. The facts as you say speak for themselves. Brady is cheater because a higher authority said so. Montana is not because a higher authority didn't say so, and he admitted it.
> 
> It is your standard, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady was suspended, he lied, he cheated.
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said otherwise, you are the one that claims Montana never lied or cheated because a higher authority never said he did. I don't need the higher authority to tell me whether someone cheated or not. Montana and Rice and several other players have said they cheated, so it is what it is. Montana and Brady are the same in my book.
Click to expand...

I never claimed anything other than brady is a cheater and a liar who got suspended.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already showed you why you are dishonest. Not my issue that you don't recognize why your position is dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your standard is not the one utilized by the appropriate investigative authority. The appropriate authority and their right to investigate,  judge and levy a sentence has been examined by the judiciary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, an admission of guilt isn't your standard. OJ never murdered Nichole or Ron either. I got it!
Click to expand...

Guilt? lol...by what standard. who is claiming guilt


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Never said he wasn't a cheater. I am saying you have a double standard and you absolutely know it.
> 
> 
> 
> No double standard...the facts speak for themselves.  Brady is a cheater, a liar and was suspended. He cannot even be considered as the greatest...not even in the same discussion except as an example of someone who squandered their good fortune and chance for glory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Montana is not a cheater because he wasn't punished by a higher authority. Again, you have a double standard, you just refuse to admit it. The facts as you say speak for themselves. Brady is cheater because a higher authority said so. Montana is not because a higher authority didn't say so, and he admitted it.
> 
> It is your standard, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady was suspended, he lied, he cheated.
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said otherwise, you are the one that claims Montana never lied or cheated because a higher authority never said he did. I don't need the higher authority to tell me whether someone cheated or not. Montana and Rice and several other players have said they cheated, so it is what it is. Montana and Brady are the same in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed anything other than brady is a cheater and a liar who got suspended.
Click to expand...


Your claim about Rice and Montana were noted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No double standard...the facts speak for themselves.  Brady is a cheater, a liar and was suspended. He cannot even be considered as the greatest...not even in the same discussion except as an example of someone who squandered their good fortune and chance for glory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yet Montana is not a cheater because he wasn't punished by a higher authority. Again, you have a double standard, you just refuse to admit it. The facts as you say speak for themselves. Brady is cheater because a higher authority said so. Montana is not because a higher authority didn't say so, and he admitted it.
> 
> It is your standard, not mine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady was suspended, he lied, he cheated.
> 
> 
> Next?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said otherwise, you are the one that claims Montana never lied or cheated because a higher authority never said he did. I don't need the higher authority to tell me whether someone cheated or not. Montana and Rice and several other players have said they cheated, so it is what it is. Montana and Brady are the same in my book.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never claimed anything other than brady is a cheater and a liar who got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your claim about Rice and Montana were noted earlier in the thread.
Click to expand...

Get the quote


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already showed you why you are dishonest. Not my issue that you don't recognize why your position is dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your standard is not the one utilized by the appropriate investigative authority. The appropriate authority and their right to investigate,  judge and levy a sentence has been examined by the judiciary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, an admission of guilt isn't your standard. OJ never murdered Nichole or Ron either. I got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guilt? lol...by what standard. who is claiming guilt
Click to expand...


Play dumb all you want, we all see the posts and what your words are. I am certianly not going back to prove your dishonesty over and over again.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already showed you why you are dishonest. Not my issue that you don't recognize why your position is dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your standard is not the one utilized by the appropriate investigative authority. The appropriate authority and their right to investigate,  judge and levy a sentence has been examined by the judiciary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, an admission of guilt isn't your standard. OJ never murdered Nichole or Ron either. I got it!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Guilt? lol...by what standard. who is claiming guilt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Play dumb all you want, we all see the posts and what your words are. I am certianly not going back to prove your dishonesty over and over again.
Click to expand...

I am not dishonest.

Brady can never be the greatest, he is a cheater and a liar who was suspended.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Phallics to provide me with the name of the NFL team that hasn't broken the rules in the past!  His contention is that Brady can't be considered one of the greatest because the team he was on has been accused of cheating.  So name a team that hasn't broken the rules...
> 
> Should be easy to do...right, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in this thread to discuss brady and whether he is the greatest.
Click to expand...


Gee, Phallics...I thought the main thrust of your "discussion" here was that Brady COULDN'T be the greatest because his team cheats?  How can you make that claim when reality is...the Patriots aren't even ranked in the top ten teams when it comes to a history of cheating?


----------



## Oldstyle

Terry Bradshaw just called Brady the greatest of all time on the Colin Cowherd show, Phallics.  Yeah, but what does HE know!  (eye-roll)


----------



## Oldstyle

He also called Bill Belichick the greatest coach of all time.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for Phallics to provide me with the name of the NFL team that hasn't broken the rules in the past!  His contention is that Brady can't be considered one of the greatest because the team he was on has been accused of cheating.  So name a team that hasn't broken the rules...
> 
> Should be easy to do...right, Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> I am in this thread to discuss brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...I thought the main thrust of your "discussion" here was that Brady COULDN'T be the greatest because his team cheats?  How can you make that claim when reality is...the Patriots aren't even ranked in the top ten teams when it comes to a history of cheating?
Click to expand...

You big footed pervert I have been saying Brady , lied, cheated and was suspended.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Terry Bradshaw just called Brady the greatest of all time on the Colin Cowherd show, Phallics.  Yeah, but what does HE know!  (eye-roll)


Who gives a shit what Bradshaw thinks, he cannot spell cat if you gave him the C and the A.


----------



## Oldstyle

Troy Aikman also thinks Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot as well?


----------



## Oldstyle

Joe Namath thinks Tom Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot?


----------



## yiostheoy

Oldstyle said:


> Troy Aikman also thinks Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot as well?


Everybody has an opinion and they all stink.

In 3 more days the grid iron will tell us whether Brady can exceed Terry Bradshaw's record.  He is currently tied with him, but Bradshaw did not need to cheat.


----------



## yiostheoy

Oldstyle said:


> Joe Namath thinks Tom Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot?


Is Namath still selling panty hose ?!


----------



## yiostheoy

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Bradshaw just called Brady the greatest of all time on the Colin Cowherd show, Phallics.  Yeah, but what does HE know!  (eye-roll)
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Bradshaw thinks, he cannot spell cat if you gave him the C and the A.
Click to expand...

Concussions do that to your brain.  Just ask Steve Young.


----------



## Alex.

yiostheoy said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troy Aikman also thinks Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody has an opinion and they all stink.
> 
> In 3 more days the grid iron will tell us whether Brady can exceed Terry Bradshaw's record.  He is currently tied with him, but Bradshaw did not need to cheat.
Click to expand...

Tom Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended. All that to gain an unfair advantage in NFL football games, but these people want to say he is the greatest.


----------



## Oldstyle

Bret Favre ranks Joe Montana and Tom Brady equally as the best of all time...is he an idiot?


----------



## Oldstyle

Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troy Aikman also thinks Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody has an opinion and they all stink.
> 
> In 3 more days the grid iron will tell us whether Brady can exceed Terry Bradshaw's record.  He is currently tied with him, but Bradshaw did not need to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended. All that to gain an unfair advantage in NFL football games, but these people want to say he is the greatest.
Click to expand...


Once again you've brought up your belief that Tom Brady "cheated" to gain an unfair advantage in NFL games and once again I'll ask you what teams HAVEN'T broken the NFL's rules to gain an unfair advantage?  Since you can't name one...it's obvious that you know that they've ALL broken the rules...yet you still single out Brady and the Patriots for condemnation while ignoring what other teams have done.


----------



## Alex.

yiostheoy said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Bradshaw just called Brady the greatest of all time on the Colin Cowherd show, Phallics.  Yeah, but what does HE know!  (eye-roll)
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Bradshaw thinks, he cannot spell cat if you gave him the C and the A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Concussions do that to your brain.  Just ask Steve Young.
Click to expand...



Terry Bradshaw Bucket of chicken


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troy Aikman also thinks Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody has an opinion and they all stink.
> 
> In 3 more days the grid iron will tell us whether Brady can exceed Terry Bradshaw's record.  He is currently tied with him, but Bradshaw did not need to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended. All that to gain an unfair advantage in NFL football games, but these people want to say he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again you've brought up your belief that Tom Brady "cheated" to gain an unfair advantage in NFL games and once again I'll ask you what teams HAVEN'T broken the NFL's rules to gain an unfair advantage?  Since you can't name one...it's obvious that you know that they've ALL broken the rules...yet you still single out Brady and the Patriots for condemnation while ignoring what other teams have done.
Click to expand...

Tom Brady can never be considered the greatest, he lied, he cheated, he AGREED to be  suspended.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?


Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
Click to expand...


He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life. 

Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.
Click to expand...

 for those who excuse or accept his cheating as the norm, Brady's acts most likely mirror their own


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for those who excuse or accept his cheating as the norm, Brady's acts most likely mirror their own
Click to expand...


That is just your opinion and not a valid one at that. Most people haven't blown it out of proportion. The NFL usually treats tampering as a $25000 fine to the team. A few weeks ago the NFL didn't fine the Steelers, nor investigated the accusation made against the Steelers. In 2014 the NFL failed to investigate the Panthers and the Vikings tampering with footballs during a game. The incident was filmed. Not sure why the NFL felt that the Patriots tampering was so much more egregious. 

That is why the opinion of you and the NFL hold little weight with most people.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for those who excuse or accept his cheating as the norm, Brady's acts most likely mirror their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just your opinion and not a valid one at that. Most people haven't blown it out of proportion. The NFL usually treats tampering as a $25000 fine to the team. A few weeks ago the NFL didn't fine the Steelers, nor investigated the accusation made against the Steelers. In 2014 the NFL failed to investigate the Panthers and the Vikings tampering with footballs during a game. The incident was filmed. Not sure why the NFL felt that the Patriots tampering was so much more egregious.
> 
> That is why the opinion of you and the NFL hold little weight with most people.
Click to expand...

op=Tom brady. Tom Brady is not the greatest he is a liar and a cheater who suspended. he is not even in the same conversation


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the best. Like a pitcher takes the blame or credit for the win even if he only gives up 1 run the QB has the ball every down. Everytime a team scores on new england new england scores right back. Brady has done it year after year after year and he has won an obscene amount of games.
> 
> Can you name the other new england players other than Brady and gronk? Most can't. And everyone else is expendable. No gronk no problem. But without Brady would they have made it to the Superbowl?
> 
> Tom Brady has owned every quarterback except maybe Eli for some strange reason.
> 
> So if he's not the goat he's definitely the greatest of his time.
> 
> PS. Why don't you admit you lied and you were wrong? And you didn't reply to my last post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.
> 
> Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
Click to expand...


worked up? whatever,you are beginning to sound like pooper making false statements.somehow you cheatriot apologists  incredibly mistake my laughing at you guys for all the ass beatings you get here for me getting worked up? incredible. I guess according to you,I am not laughing at this absurd post of yours,that I am getting worked up even though i thought i made myself clear with all the laughing smileys i used.

seriously,you really been hanging around pooper too long,i laugh at his stupidity he displays here everyday making up lies about me like  anquity and rightwinger somehow owning me when one,runs off and never answers a two year old question i have asked him over 300 times the past two years always changing the subject cause he is butthurt he was proven wrong by me cause he was so sure he was right the rams would never come back,and the other one being so butthurt he was proven wrong by me,that he lives in a fantasy land trying trying to convince himself they are still in st louis.the only ones that get worked up are pooper,anquity,chrissy troll and old fart style cause the truth hurts their team has been exposed as the biggest frauds ever. or in anquitys case,butthurt that he was proven wrong on the rams staying in st louis.

might get your facts straight next time that it is the patriot apologists that get all worked up butthurt on their ass beatings they get from alex.I only come back to this thread because i get great kicks out of the butthirt they display when they cant counter facts brady is the biggest fraud ever in NFL history and has never won a superbowl before.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This I will compare, historically, of the quarterbacks that have received punishment for conduct that influenced actual game play:
> 
> 1925- Art Folz suspended for life ...Involvement in the 1925 Chicago Cardinals–Milwaukee Badgers scandal
> 1947- Frank Filchock- suspended for life- reinstated 1950 - Fixing the 1946 NFL Championship Game
> 1983-Art Schlichter- suspended 1 year-betting on games
> 2016-Tom Brady-suspended 4 games-Involvement in the Deflategate scandal .
> 
> 
> Brady has the dubious distinction of being included in this rogues gallery of football fools.  His involvement was aimed  at improving his performance and presumably  effecting the outcome of games. He got off easy with only 4 games.
> 
> No, Tom Brady is not even in the same conversation as being the Greatest unless it is to disqualify and exclude him.
> 
> 
> 
> yep as i say over and over not even one of the top 20 greatest,there are far better ones than him that played the game even in the superbowl era,they were not frauds found in multiple scandal after scandal,the brady apologists cover their ears and close their eyes EVERYTIME when i point out the facts that DOZENS of former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar,they dont say that about bradshaw or montana the ONLY two quarterbacks that have won four superbowls.
> 
> they like to live in denial and fool themselves that we are the only small handful of group out there that sees them for the frauds they are and not true winners ignoring that little fact about dozens of former NFL players.they can only whine and cray in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, the only time someone cheats in football is to gain an advantage and influence the game because they are scared they will fail.
> 
> No way to get around that.
> 
> Tom Brady wanted his ball soft so he can throw it better.
Click to expand...



watch out,cheatriot apologist sealy or pooper will claim you are getting worked up stating pesky facts that shoot down their hero as a fraud.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This I will compare, historically, of the quarterbacks that have received punishment for conduct that influenced actual game play:
> 
> 1925- Art Folz suspended for life ...Involvement in the 1925 Chicago Cardinals–Milwaukee Badgers scandal
> 1947- Frank Filchock- suspended for life- reinstated 1950 - Fixing the 1946 NFL Championship Game
> 1983-Art Schlichter- suspended 1 year-betting on games
> 2016-Tom Brady-suspended 4 games-Involvement in the Deflategate scandal .
> 
> 
> Brady has the dubious distinction of being included in this rogues gallery of football fools.  His involvement was aimed  at improving his performance and presumably  effecting the outcome of games. He got off easy with only 4 games.
> 
> No, Tom Brady is not even in the same conversation as being the Greatest unless it is to disqualify and exclude him.
> 
> 
> 
> yep as i say over and over not even one of the top 20 greatest,there are far better ones than him that played the game even in the superbowl era,they were not frauds found in multiple scandal after scandal,the brady apologists cover their ears and close their eyes EVERYTIME when i point out the facts that DOZENS of former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar,they dont say that about bradshaw or montana the ONLY two quarterbacks that have won four superbowls.
> 
> they like to live in denial and fool themselves that we are the only small handful of group out there that sees them for the frauds they are and not true winners ignoring that little fact about dozens of former NFL players.they can only whine and cray in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, the only time someone cheats in football is to gain an advantage and influence the game because they are scared they will fail.
> 
> No way to get around that.
> 
> Tom Brady wanted his ball soft so he can throw it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> watch out,cheatriot apologist sealy or pooper will claim you are getting worked up stating pesky facts that shoot down their hero as a fraud.
Click to expand...

Papa is blowhard and the self appointed wise man of the NFL. Fact is Brady destroyed evidence, lied, cheated and was suspended. The appropriate authority investigated and actually gave Brady a chance to MAN UP which was impossible for him to do. Brady could have had a fine and been dome with the issue, but he (much like poopergorgio)  huffed and puffed and blew himself into a worse position.

How can anyone expect Brady to man up when his own wife dresses him?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> That last Superbowl plus his body of work makes him one of the greatest even though that last Superbowl win was not impressive. It doesn't have to be. Wins a win.
> 
> Brady doesn't move like a greatest either. He gets a lot of time in the pocket. Anyways, his record says he's the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
Click to expand...


Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.

sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years from him on this subject,it is old hat for them..they are used to it so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol

It is old hate for pooper and old fart style like all cheatriot apologists to suffer ass beatings from alex same way it has been for rightwinger and anquity to suffer ass beatings from  me the last two years over their babbling i heard from them for two years that they would never come back to LA.







you are REALLY getting desperates  now since you have suffered one ass beating after another from alex making desperate claims grasping at straws that ME AND ALEX are the ones that get worked up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This I will compare, historically, of the quarterbacks that have received punishment for conduct that influenced actual game play:
> 
> 1925- Art Folz suspended for life ...Involvement in the 1925 Chicago Cardinals–Milwaukee Badgers scandal
> 1947- Frank Filchock- suspended for life- reinstated 1950 - Fixing the 1946 NFL Championship Game
> 1983-Art Schlichter- suspended 1 year-betting on games
> 2016-Tom Brady-suspended 4 games-Involvement in the Deflategate scandal .
> 
> 
> Brady has the dubious distinction of being included in this rogues gallery of football fools.  His involvement was aimed  at improving his performance and presumably  effecting the outcome of games. He got off easy with only 4 games.
> 
> No, Tom Brady is not even in the same conversation as being the Greatest unless it is to disqualify and exclude him.
> 
> 
> 
> yep as i say over and over not even one of the top 20 greatest,there are far better ones than him that played the game even in the superbowl era,they were not frauds found in multiple scandal after scandal,the brady apologists cover their ears and close their eyes EVERYTIME when i point out the facts that DOZENS of former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar,they dont say that about bradshaw or montana the ONLY two quarterbacks that have won four superbowls.
> 
> they like to live in denial and fool themselves that we are the only small handful of group out there that sees them for the frauds they are and not true winners ignoring that little fact about dozens of former NFL players.they can only whine and cray in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, the only time someone cheats in football is to gain an advantage and influence the game because they are scared they will fail.
> 
> No way to get around that.
> 
> Tom Brady wanted his ball soft so he can throw it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> watch out,cheatriot apologist sealy or pooper will claim you are getting worked up stating pesky facts that shoot down their hero as a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa is blowhard and the self appointed wise man of the NFL. Fact is Brady destroyed evidence, lied, cheated and was suspended. The appropriate authority investigated and actually gave Brady a chance to MAN UP which was impossible for him to do. Brady could have had a fine and been dome with the issue, but he (much like poopergorgio)  huffed and puffed and blew himself into a worse position.
> 
> How can anyone expect Brady to man up when his own wife dresses him?
Click to expand...


watch papa go into meltdown mode and throw his usual temper tantrems since   you have exposed Brady once again point on. 

God is that REALLY Brady? Its his identical twin brother if it isnt.God I have never seen a quarterback who looks like such a queer as in this photo of him.oh my god.if the woman ever saw this pic I doubt they would have their head up his ass so much like they do. Brady gives me the creeps now after looking at THIS photo of him.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the last time you saw Tom Brady play?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
Click to expand...

Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> This I will compare, historically, of the quarterbacks that have received punishment for conduct that influenced actual game play:
> 
> 1925- Art Folz suspended for life ...Involvement in the 1925 Chicago Cardinals–Milwaukee Badgers scandal
> 1947- Frank Filchock- suspended for life- reinstated 1950 - Fixing the 1946 NFL Championship Game
> 1983-Art Schlichter- suspended 1 year-betting on games
> 2016-Tom Brady-suspended 4 games-Involvement in the Deflategate scandal .
> 
> 
> Brady has the dubious distinction of being included in this rogues gallery of football fools.  His involvement was aimed  at improving his performance and presumably  effecting the outcome of games. He got off easy with only 4 games.
> 
> No, Tom Brady is not even in the same conversation as being the Greatest unless it is to disqualify and exclude him.
> 
> 
> 
> yep as i say over and over not even one of the top 20 greatest,there are far better ones than him that played the game even in the superbowl era,they were not frauds found in multiple scandal after scandal,the brady apologists cover their ears and close their eyes EVERYTIME when i point out the facts that DOZENS of former NFL players have said he is a cheater and liar,they dont say that about bradshaw or montana the ONLY two quarterbacks that have won four superbowls.
> 
> they like to live in denial and fool themselves that we are the only small handful of group out there that sees them for the frauds they are and not true winners ignoring that little fact about dozens of former NFL players.they can only whine and cray in defeat like the monkey trolls they are.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly, the only time someone cheats in football is to gain an advantage and influence the game because they are scared they will fail.
> 
> No way to get around that.
> 
> Tom Brady wanted his ball soft so he can throw it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> watch out,cheatriot apologist sealy or pooper will claim you are getting worked up stating pesky facts that shoot down their hero as a fraud.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa is blowhard and the self appointed wise man of the NFL. Fact is Brady destroyed evidence, lied, cheated and was suspended. The appropriate authority investigated and actually gave Brady a chance to MAN UP which was impossible for him to do. Brady could have had a fine and been dome with the issue, but he (much like poopergorgio)  huffed and puffed and blew himself into a worse position.
> 
> How can anyone expect Brady to man up when his own wife dresses him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> watch papa go into meltdown mode and throw his usual temper tantrems  you have exposed brady once again point on. God is that REALLY Brady? Its his identical twin brother if it isnt.God I have never seen a quarterback who looks like such a queer as in this photo of him.oh my god.if the woman ever saw this pic I doubt they would have their head up his ass so much like they do. Brady gives me the creeps now after looking at THIS photo of him.
Click to expand...



Either that is Brady or his effeminate double "papa-oldfartstyle."


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
Click to expand...

And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
Click to expand...


Chrissy scares me with her meltdowns she has when her hero is exposed.Her and OFS as i have said so many times need to get married they way they take it so personal and get angry when their hero is exposed. considering how psychotic chrissy is in her posts on this topic,it would not surprise me in the least if this was an actual photo you found of her.

you nailed it again and gave them a major ass beating as always.cant wait to see their game of dodgeball they will play as they always do here when you take them to school constantly.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
Click to expand...

Pete rose cheated and hes still the goat


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
Click to expand...


yeah with three of four home games given to them,ah how convienent,yep the NFL is not corrupt,that was just a coincidence you coincidence theorists will of course chalk it up to.


four game suspension a total joke,thats the same as me robbing the bank and just paying a one dollar fine as my punishment.

if goddel did not have his head up krafts ass,it would have been an entire SEASON as it was for  sean peyton for bountygate where the evidence was flimsy as best,he DID get an entire year suspension


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
Click to expand...

All those great QBs say Brady is the best? Who should I side with you and ram? Ram who by the way has never seen Tom Brady play by the way since he says he hasn't watched an NFL game in 20 years?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah with three of four home games given to them,ah how convienent,yep the NFL is not corrupt,that was just a coincidence you coincidence theorists will of course chalk it up to.
> 
> 
> four game suspension a total joke,thats the same as me robbing the bank and just paying a one dollar fine as my punishment.
> 
> if goddel did not have his head up krafts ass,it would have been an entire SEASON as it was for  sean peyton for bountygate where the evidence was flimsy as best,he DID get an entire year suspension
Click to expand...

Tom Brady is the best. How would you know? Whens the last patriots game you saw?

And if he beats Atlanta and doesn't cheat what does that say? 

And he did better with properly inflated balls. What a stud. You should have seen that game. Perhaps you would have the proper perspective.

By the way it's nice you aren't talking about California for once. Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shula also was the first coach to lose to an AFL team. Going in as a 17 point favorite, his Colts were embarrassed by the Jets
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! And? So? He has won more games than anyone in NFL _history_. Just because stupid people like you didn't realize the Jets had the better team and the bookies were too stupid to get the spread right doesn't mean anything other than how stupid people like you and the bookies are.
Click to expand...




Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
Click to expand...




Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
Click to expand...



and anybody who thinks pooper is not dishonest and a fool? here are the FACTS that people that dont have their head up his ass such as rightwinger,anquity and montrovant can see he indeed is DISHONEST AND A FOOL claiming that his two lovers USMB's resident troll rightwinger and anquity somehow one me,one who wont answer a question on him saying the rams would never come back to LA always changing the subject and the other, saying they are still in st louis this year.

post# 76 here.
Rams fire head coach Jeff Fisher.Yahoo!!!!!!!

You and antiquity own him.  as i said,he doesnt understand that once in great blue rare moment, i take him off ignore to see what kind of lies he has to say about me as this one so he THINKS somehow i DONT have him on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah with three of four home games given to them,ah how convienent,yep the NFL is not corrupt,that was just a coincidence you coincidence theorists will of course chalk it up to.
> 
> 
> four game suspension a total joke,thats the same as me robbing the bank and just paying a one dollar fine as my punishment.
> 
> if goddel did not have his head up krafts ass,it would have been an entire SEASON as it was for  sean peyton for bountygate where the evidence was flimsy as best,he DID get an entire year suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady is the best. How would you know? Whens the last patriots game you saw?
> 
> And if he beats Atlanta and doesn't cheat what does that say?
> 
> And he did better with properly inflated balls. What a stud. You should have seen that game. Perhaps you would have the proper perspective.
> 
> By the way it's nice you aren't talking about California for once. Lol
Click to expand...


best cheating fraud ever year. last game i saw was against my rams when they played them this year.big deal that rams team gave no effort whatsoever in that game and are the joke of the NFL right now as a team that any high team could beat.  Brady had he played in the era montana or elway did,he would SUCK major major big time.back then the competition was MUCH tougher than this day and age when there are so many crappy teams and you cant hardly even touch the receivers where back then,they oculd pretty much MUG you.

Back then you did not have the majority of teams that were so crappy. that was around the record i figured they WOULD have this year the fact the other teams are so horrible a high school team could beat them on a given day.the crappy competion he faces is a joke.You are so much in denial that are frauds that you cant grasp it that in this day and age of parity you cant win division title after another and be a superbowl regular unless you are allowed to constantly cheat as they are all time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Bradshaw just called Brady the greatest of all time on the Colin Cowherd show, Phallics.  Yeah, but what does HE know!  (eye-roll)
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Bradshaw thinks, he cannot spell cat if you gave him the C and the A.
Click to expand...



you forgot to mention this as well not that it would do any good with OFS since logic and common sense never registers with him that if Bradshaw comes out and speaks what he REALLY thinks,then he will be kicked off fox network.

these former NFL players like Montana and Jim Kelly and so many others that have come out,they dont have a contract with fox so nothing will happen to them if they come out like they have. they could care less about  being an NFL host.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shula also was the first coach to lose to an AFL team. Going in as a 17 point favorite, his Colts were embarrassed by the Jets
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! And? So? He has won more games than anyone in NFL _history_. Just because stupid people like you didn't realize the Jets had the better team and the bookies were too stupid to get the spread right doesn't mean anything other than how stupid people like you and the bookies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and anybody who thinks pooper is not dishonest and a fool? here are the FACTS that people that dont have their head up his ass such as rightwinger,anquity and montrovant can see he indeed is that claiming that his two lovers USMB's resident troll rightwinger and anquity somehow one me,one who wont answer a question on him saying the rams would never come back to LA lways changing the subject and the other saying they are still in st louis this year.
Click to expand...


And I just thanked you for not bringing up LA every other post and you're back to it again. Lol who cares? As long as you don't let that go papa pooper owns you.

Every time you bring it up, just so you know, I don't read  or see la rams I see papa paowns me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shula also was the first coach to lose to an AFL team. Going in as a 17 point favorite, his Colts were embarrassed by the Jets
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! And? So? He has won more games than anyone in NFL _history_. Just because stupid people like you didn't realize the Jets had the better team and the bookies were too stupid to get the spread right doesn't mean anything other than how stupid people like you and the bookies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and anybody who thinks pooper is not dishonest and a fool? here are the FACTS that people that dont have their head up his ass such as rightwinger,anquity and montrovant can see he indeed is that claiming that his two lovers USMB's resident troll rightwinger and anquity somehow one me,one who wont answer a question on him saying the rams would never come back to LA lways changing the subject and the other saying they are still in st louis this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I just thanked you for not bringing up LA every other post and you're back to it again. Lol who cares? As long as you don't let that go papa pooper owns you.
> 
> Every time you bring it up, just so you know, I don't read  or see la rams I see papa paowns me.
Click to expand...

thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
Click to expand...

So what ? He is a convicted cheater, liar, quitter and  destroyer of evidence

Cannot be considered the greatest by any honest person.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Bradshaw just called Brady the greatest of all time on the Colin Cowherd show, Phallics.  Yeah, but what does HE know!  (eye-roll)
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Bradshaw thinks, he cannot spell cat if you gave him the C and the A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot to mention this as well not that it would do any good with OFS since logic and common sense never registers with him that if Bradshaw comes out and speaks what he REALLY thinks,then he will be kicked off fox network.
> 
> these former NFL players like Montana and Jim Kelly and so many others that have come out,they dont have a contract with fox so nothing will happen to them if they come out like they have. they could care less about  being an NFL host.
Click to expand...

People I discuss this with especially now...and I mean NFL people,  have very little regard for Brady only because of his cheating ways.  I was even being given a hard time last night on my show because I live in this shithole otherwise known as Boston...gotta get back to NYC.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troy Aikman also thinks Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody has an opinion and they all stink.
> 
> In 3 more days the grid iron will tell us whether Brady can exceed Terry Bradshaw's record.  He is currently tied with him, but Bradshaw did not need to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended. All that to gain an unfair advantage in NFL football games, but these people want to say he is the greatest.
Click to expand...



AND live in denial he is not even one of the top 20 modern greats. the mainstream media of course has to bill him up and kiss his ass to sell newspapers that is WHY they never mention any of the facts you and i have or why  in their propaganda about Belicheat being the greatest coach ever how he was a total failure in cleveland with just one winning season in five years.they come out and tell the truth and mention that little fact,the people who dont remember him and his days at cleveland then see the truth he is not that good a coach at all. its only poeple like pooper,OFS and other cheatriot apologists who only see what they want to see which is why they always ignore that fact on here same as the LAMESTREAM media.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Troy Aikman also thinks Brady is the best of all time.  Is he an idiot as well?
> 
> 
> 
> Everybody has an opinion and they all stink.
> 
> In 3 more days the grid iron will tell us whether Brady can exceed Terry Bradshaw's record.  He is currently tied with him, but Bradshaw did not need to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tom Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended. All that to gain an unfair advantage in NFL football games, but these people want to say he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> AND live in denial he is not even one of the top 20 modern greats. the mainstream media of course has to bill him up and kiss his ass to sell newspapers that is WHY they never mention any of the facts you and i have or why  in their propaganda about Belicheat being the greatest coach ever how he was a total failure in cleveland with just one winning season in five years.they come out and tell the truth and mention that little fact,the people who dont remember him and his days at cleveland then see the truth he is not that good a coach at all. its only poeple like pooper,OFS and other cheatriot apologists who only see what they want to see which is why they always ignore that fact on here same as the LAMESTREAM media.
Click to expand...


OFS is going to crawl back into the hole he came out of when Brady retires or gets honest.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shula also was the first coach to lose to an AFL team. Going in as a 17 point favorite, his Colts were embarrassed by the Jets
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! And? So? He has won more games than anyone in NFL _history_. Just because stupid people like you didn't realize the Jets had the better team and the bookies were too stupid to get the spread right doesn't mean anything other than how stupid people like you and the bookies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and anybody who thinks pooper is not dishonest and a fool? here are the FACTS that people that dont have their head up his ass such as rightwinger,anquity and montrovant can see he indeed is that claiming that his two lovers USMB's resident troll rightwinger and anquity somehow one me,one who wont answer a question on him saying the rams would never come back to LA lways changing the subject and the other saying they are still in st louis this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I just thanked you for not bringing up LA every other post and you're back to it again. Lol who cares? As long as you don't let that go papa pooper owns you.
> 
> Every time you bring it up, just so you know, I don't read  or see la rams I see papa paowns me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.
Click to expand...

When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.

You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts

Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?

Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shula also was the first coach to lose to an AFL team. Going in as a 17 point favorite, his Colts were embarrassed by the Jets
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! And? So? He has won more games than anyone in NFL _history_. Just because stupid people like you didn't realize the Jets had the better team and the bookies were too stupid to get the spread right doesn't mean anything other than how stupid people like you and the bookies are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and anybody who thinks pooper is not dishonest and a fool? here are the FACTS that people that dont have their head up his ass such as rightwinger,anquity and montrovant can see he indeed is that claiming that his two lovers USMB's resident troll rightwinger and anquity somehow one me,one who wont answer a question on him saying the rams would never come back to LA lways changing the subject and the other saying they are still in st louis this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I just thanked you for not bringing up LA every other post and you're back to it again. Lol who cares? As long as you don't let that go papa pooper owns you.
> 
> Every time you bring it up, just so you know, I don't read  or see la rams I see papa paowns me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.
> 
> You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts
> 
> Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?
> 
> Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.
Click to expand...

BooBoo: "You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era."

Except he is not the greatest for his cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what ? He is a convicted cheater, liar, quitter and  destroyer of evidence
> 
> Cannot be considered the greatest by any honest person.
Click to expand...

If you ain't cheating you ain't trying.

I hear my lions never cheat. How many superbowls we got. I wish my team cared enough to cheat


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO! And? So? He has won more games than anyone in NFL _history_. Just because stupid people like you didn't realize the Jets had the better team and the bookies were too stupid to get the spread right doesn't mean anything other than how stupid people like you and the bookies are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> and anybody who thinks pooper is not dishonest and a fool? here are the FACTS that people that dont have their head up his ass such as rightwinger,anquity and montrovant can see he indeed is that claiming that his two lovers USMB's resident troll rightwinger and anquity somehow one me,one who wont answer a question on him saying the rams would never come back to LA lways changing the subject and the other saying they are still in st louis this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I just thanked you for not bringing up LA every other post and you're back to it again. Lol who cares? As long as you don't let that go papa pooper owns you.
> 
> Every time you bring it up, just so you know, I don't read  or see la rams I see papa paowns me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.
> 
> You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts
> 
> Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?
> 
> Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era."
> 
> Except he is not the greatest for his cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension.
Click to expand...

Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?

We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.

Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.

Right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for those who excuse or accept his cheating as the norm, Brady's acts most likely mirror their own
Click to expand...


OFS and the cheatriot apologists as always suffer a major ass beating from you.


as always old fart style is so butthurt Brady is not even on of the top 20 best in the modern day he gets desperate grasping at straws saying me and you are the only ones who say he is a fraud and cheater ignoring the fact others have come on here and said it as well just not everyday as we do but what is REALLY hsterical about old fartstyle is as always,him having his head up bradys ass,like clockwork,he thinks me and you are the ONLY ones that say he is a fraud and cheater and has this fantasy there are not DOZENS of other former NFL players that have echoed what we have said. he can only cry in defeat same as all Brady worshippers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> and anybody who thinks pooper is not dishonest and a fool? here are the FACTS that people that dont have their head up his ass such as rightwinger,anquity and montrovant can see he indeed is that claiming that his two lovers USMB's resident troll rightwinger and anquity somehow one me,one who wont answer a question on him saying the rams would never come back to LA lways changing the subject and the other saying they are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just thanked you for not bringing up LA every other post and you're back to it again. Lol who cares? As long as you don't let that go papa pooper owns you.
> 
> Every time you bring it up, just so you know, I don't read  or see la rams I see papa paowns me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.
> 
> You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts
> 
> Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?
> 
> Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era."
> 
> Except he is not the greatest for his cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...


since we are talking politics here you talking about clinton,do you not care that the CIA killed JFK as well and are allowed to roam free and murder us citizens all the time as they do and start wars in other countries? surely not I hope?


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what ? He is a convicted cheater, liar, quitter and  destroyer of evidence
> 
> Cannot be considered the greatest by any honest person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> I hear my lions never cheat. How many superbowls we got. I wish my team cared enough to cheat
Click to expand...

booboo: "If you ain't cheating you ain't trying."


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> and anybody who thinks pooper is not dishonest and a fool? here are the FACTS that people that dont have their head up his ass such as rightwinger,anquity and montrovant can see he indeed is that claiming that his two lovers USMB's resident troll rightwinger and anquity somehow one me,one who wont answer a question on him saying the rams would never come back to LA lways changing the subject and the other saying they are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I just thanked you for not bringing up LA every other post and you're back to it again. Lol who cares? As long as you don't let that go papa pooper owns you.
> 
> Every time you bring it up, just so you know, I don't read  or see la rams I see papa paowns me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.
> 
> You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts
> 
> Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?
> 
> Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era."
> 
> Except he is not the greatest for his cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Right?
Click to expand...

if i had your attitude i would have been disbarred. Can't normalize cheating and lying.


----------



## sealybobo

I


LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I just thanked you for not bringing up LA every other post and you're back to it again. Lol who cares? As long as you don't let that go papa pooper owns you.
> 
> Every time you bring it up, just so you know, I don't read  or see la rams I see papa paowns me.
> 
> 
> 
> thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.
> 
> You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts
> 
> Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?
> 
> Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era."
> 
> Except he is not the greatest for his cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since we are talking politics here you talking about clinton,do you not care that the CIA killed JFK as well and are allowed to roam free and murder us citizens all the time as they do and start wars in other countries? surely not I hope?
Click to expand...

If I ran a country I'd have the CIA secretly kill people. Of course I would deny it


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.
> 
> You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts
> 
> Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?
> 
> Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era."
> 
> Except he is not the greatest for his cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since we are talking politics here you talking about clinton,do you not care that the CIA killed JFK as well and are allowed to roam free and murder us citizens all the time as they do and start wars in other countries? surely not I hope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ran a country I'd have the CIA secretly kill people. Of course I would deny it
Click to expand...

All you would have to do is show a them  photo  OldFartStyle golfing


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those great QBs say Brady is the best? Who should I side with you and ram? Ram who by the way has never seen Tom Brady play by the way since he says he hasn't watched an NFL game in 20 years?
Click to expand...


 Okay now you are  doing the pooper thing,telling LIES.,i have never said i have  not watched a game in 20 years moron.i said many times i lost interest in the NFL 20 years ago when the Rams left LA because i did not have a team to cheer for anymore.I did watch the chargers once in while since they were my second favorite AND you fool,I stopped watching it TWO years ago after pete the cheat obviously threw the superbowl,he is just as much a criminal as belicheat and brady are.You are too dense to see that though obviously.

of course those QB's will  PUBLICLY say that you dork,they are not going to say what they REALLY think cause it wont get printed. stop being a moron and stop ignoring my previous posts of how ESPN and the NFL always kiss belicheats ass saying he is the greatest coach ever when he was a total failure at cleveland with only one winning season in five years.lol

He lands shady brady and who he did not even think was good enough to be a starter that year since he is such a great coach and only puts him in when he is FORCED to cause Bledsoe went down with an injury that kept him out for a couple of months? Had  Bledsoe been like phillip rivers who never gets hurt and stayed healthy,knowing what an idiot belicheat it,he probably never would have even put brady in that season.dont you guys ever get tied of these ass beatings from us?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.
> 
> You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts
> 
> Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?
> 
> Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> BooBoo: "You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era."
> 
> Except he is not the greatest for his cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since we are talking politics here you talking about clinton,do you not care that the CIA killed JFK as well and are allowed to roam free and murder us citizens all the time as they do and start wars in other countries? surely not I hope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ran a country I'd have the CIA secretly kill people. Of course I would deny it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All you would have to do is show a them  photo  OldFartStyle golfing
Click to expand...


find the one where he is in his pool smoking a cigar,i loved that pic of him.that one was the best.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Bradshaw just called Brady the greatest of all time on the Colin Cowherd show, Phallics.  Yeah, but what does HE know!  (eye-roll)
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Bradshaw thinks, he cannot spell cat if you gave him the C and the A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot to mention this as well not that it would do any good with OFS since logic and common sense never registers with him that if Bradshaw comes out and speaks what he REALLY thinks,then he will be kicked off fox network.
> 
> these former NFL players like Montana and Jim Kelly and so many others that have come out,they dont have a contract with fox so nothing will happen to them if they come out like they have. they could care less about  being an NFL host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People I discuss this with especially now...and I mean NFL people,  have very little regard for Brady only because of his cheating ways.  I was even being given a hard time last night on my show because I live in this shithole otherwise known as Boston...gotta get back to NYC.
Click to expand...


I thought you DID live in NY?   Yeah as i got done saying,these nut fools dont get it that of course former NFL QB'S will like i said,PUBLICLY say that,but if they go and say he is a fraud and a cheater and not one of the top ten best ever,they wont even broadcast it. It  is a thing called EDITING they dont seem to understand which is no surprise.

its a little thing called CENSORSHIP or not getting paid if you go on and tell the truth.

you exposed on one of your thread way back two years ago how people like montana,jim kelly,just a few quarterbacks i remember you saying,how they all said he is cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame.those guys dont care if they dont get paid so they have come forward.these people brady ass worshippers dont seem to get it you make tens of millions MORE in ENDORCEMENTS than you do yearly as an NFL player.

Guys like Bradshaw,they come out and say he is a fraud and cheater,the guy will be kicked off fox network and lose his miillions.the ones that come out and say he is the greatest,they get well paid. Dan Marino for example is facing bankruptsy,you dont think he will be willing to earn millions for lying about brady? and you know he is going to keep his mouth shut until MAYBE when he is old and almost dying and come out and admit it.but not till then and that is a MAYBE.

Football players like the ones you talk with,they could care less about getting endorcements so they will speak the truth.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> 
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what ? He is a convicted cheater, liar, quitter and  destroyer of evidence
> 
> Cannot be considered the greatest by any honest person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> I hear my lions never cheat. How many superbowls we got. I wish my team cared enough to cheat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> booboo: "If you ain't cheating you ain't trying."
Click to expand...

I ran with plastic to lose weight for wrestling. You saying I'm not really all state?


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terry Bradshaw just called Brady the greatest of all time on the Colin Cowherd show, Phallics.  Yeah, but what does HE know!  (eye-roll)
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a shit what Bradshaw thinks, he cannot spell cat if you gave him the C and the A.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you forgot to mention this as well not that it would do any good with OFS since logic and common sense never registers with him that if Bradshaw comes out and speaks what he REALLY thinks,then he will be kicked off fox network.
> 
> these former NFL players like Montana and Jim Kelly and so many others that have come out,they dont have a contract with fox so nothing will happen to them if they come out like they have. they could care less about  being an NFL host.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People I discuss this with especially now...and I mean NFL people,  have very little regard for Brady only because of his cheating ways.  I was even being given a hard time last night on my show because I live in this shithole otherwise known as Boston...gotta get back to NYC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought you DID live in NY?
Click to expand...

I am a NY'er...I travel back and forth ....forth and back....my broadcast falls on the days I am in New England. and my balls are forever busted..............(in a nice way) of course


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those great QBs say Brady is the best? Who should I side with you and ram? Ram who by the way has never seen Tom Brady play by the way since he says he hasn't watched an NFL game in 20 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay now you are  doing the pooper thing,telling LIES.,i have never said i have  not watched a game in 20 years moron.i said many times i lost interest in the NFL 20 years ago when the Rams left LA because i did not have a team to cheer for anymore.I did watch the chargers once in while since they were my second favorite AND you fool,I stopped watching it TWO years ago after pete the cheat obviously threw the superbowl,he is just as much a criminal as belicheat and brady are.You are too dense to see that though obviously.
> 
> of course those QB's will  PUBLICLY say that you dork,they are not going to say what they REALLY think cause it wont get printed. stop being a moron and stop ignoring my previous posts of how ESPN and the NFL always kiss belicheats ass saying he is the greatest coach ever when he was a total failure at cleveland with only one winning season in five years.lol
> 
> He lands shady brady and who he did not even think was good enough to be a starter that year since he is such a great coach and only puts him in when he is FORCED to cause Bledsoe went down with an injury that kept him out for a couple of months? Had  Bledsoe been like phillip rivers who never gets hurt and stayed healthy,knowing what an idiot belicheat it,he probably never would have even put brady in that season.dont you guys ever get tied of these ass beatings from us?
Click to expand...

If romo didnt get hurt dak wouldn't have been discovered.

So you're saying Brady was a diamond in the rough. Interesting


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what ? He is a convicted cheater, liar, quitter and  destroyer of evidence
> 
> Cannot be considered the greatest by any honest person.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you ain't cheating you ain't trying.
> 
> I hear my lions never cheat. How many superbowls we got. I wish my team cared enough to cheat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> booboo: "If you ain't cheating you ain't trying."
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ran with plastic to lose weight for wrestling. You saying I'm not really all state?
Click to expand...




One of these?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> I
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats fine,its pretty much for alex to see and for anybody who just happens to browse here who doesnt know about pooper and how he slanders me all the time for those kind of people to see.thats WHY i  brought up the link for them for the lurkers to see who are maybe not posters but just lurk here how  he has no credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> When you go on 4 paragraphs deep rehashing it to me it looks like he's pushing your buttons and it's working. I'm just telling you how it looks. Even though you were right at this point that's not even the point.
> 
> You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era. Yes the games more watered down so why doesn't another team put together a franchise like NE? They're all trying but hands down Brady has been top dog for a very long time. Manning's both have 2. Tom has 4.. soon 5. And he's been there 7 times. One of those years he lost he had a perfect season going. You guys are nuts
> 
> Wayne Gretzky would have got killed in the previous era style play. Still who's the greatest hockey player?
> 
> Michael Jordan was protected too. He's still the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "You can't knock Brady for being the greatest in his era."
> 
> Except he is not the greatest for his cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> since we are talking politics here you talking about clinton,do you not care that the CIA killed JFK as well and are allowed to roam free and murder us citizens all the time as they do and start wars in other countries? surely not I hope?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If I ran a country I'd have the CIA secretly kill people. Of course I would deny it
Click to expand...

which explains why you have your head up bradys ass,you love criminals the fact you could care less about murdering people.no surprise in the least you are a brady worshipper and have your head up his ass  the fact you have no morals.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and a PC society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
Click to expand...


Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> 
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
Click to expand...

Find another playmate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All those great QBs say Brady is the best? Who should I side with you and ram? Ram who by the way has never seen Tom Brady play by the way since he says he hasn't watched an NFL game in 20 years?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Okay now you are  doing the pooper thing,telling LIES.,i have never said i have  not watched a game in 20 years moron.i said many times i lost interest in the NFL 20 years ago when the Rams left LA because i did not have a team to cheer for anymore.I did watch the chargers once in while since they were my second favorite AND you fool,I stopped watching it TWO years ago after pete the cheat obviously threw the superbowl,he is just as much a criminal as belicheat and brady are.You are too dense to see that though obviously.
> 
> of course those QB's will  PUBLICLY say that you dork,they are not going to say what they REALLY think cause it wont get printed. stop being a moron and stop ignoring my previous posts of how ESPN and the NFL always kiss belicheats ass saying he is the greatest coach ever when he was a total failure at cleveland with only one winning season in five years.lol
> 
> He lands shady brady and who he did not even think was good enough to be a starter that year since he is such a great coach and only puts him in when he is FORCED to cause Bledsoe went down with an injury that kept him out for a couple of months? Had  Bledsoe been like phillip rivers who never gets hurt and stayed healthy,knowing what an idiot belicheat it,he probably never would have even put brady in that season.dont you guys ever get tied of these ass beatings from us?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If romo didnt get hurt dak wouldn't have been discovered.
> 
> So you're saying Brady was a diamond in the rough. Interesting
Click to expand...


Did I say Jason Garret was a good coach? no so thats pretty irrelevent.

oh and that one post of yours about pete rose only helps prove my case for me.if rose is banned for cheating then the NFL is a bunch of hypocrites for allowing brady and belicheat in.at least rose commited the same offense,it wasnt one constant scandal after another that had belicheat or brady done in college they would have been kicked out of the program for so you point on rose only is helping me take you cheatiot apologists to school.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find another playmate.
Click to expand...


Find another response.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find another playmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find another response.
Click to expand...

I am just playing with you....

Brady is a cheater and a liar, he destroyed evidence and got suspended other, than that he has done well for a 6th round draft pick, but cannot be considered the greatest because of his transgressions.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find another playmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find another response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just playing with you....
> 
> Brady is a cheater and a liar, he destroyed evidence and got suspended other, than that he has done well for a 6th round draft pick, but cannot be considered the greatest because of his transgressions.
Click to expand...


Actually, he's done phenomenally for a 6th round draft pick.  I'm fine with you not considering him the greatest because of his cheating, though.  I have a friend who doesn't think Jim Brown is one of the greatest RBs ever because "he beat his wife."  At least your issue is actually football-related.

I'm still not sure why you are so insistent that Montana and Rice admitting to cheating or knowing about cheating on their team is meaningless with "proper investigative authority."  But if you want to say Brady's cheating keeps him out of the upper-echelon of quarterbacks, that's understandable.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find another playmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find another response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just playing with you....
> 
> Brady is a cheater and a liar, he destroyed evidence and got suspended other, than that he has done well for a 6th round draft pick, but cannot be considered the greatest because of his transgressions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he's done phenomenally for a 6th round draft pick.  I'm fine with you not considering him the greatest because of his cheating, though.  I have a friend who doesn't think Jim Brown is one of the greatest RBs ever because "he beat his wife."  At least your issue is actually football-related.
> 
> I'm still not sure why you are so insistent that Montana and Rice admitting to cheating or knowing about cheating on their team is meaningless with "proper investigative authority."  But if you want to say Brady's cheating keeps him out of the upper-echelon of quarterbacks, that's understandable.
Click to expand...

I am simply going by what occurred with Brady. Should someone wish to start a thread on sports and ethics then we could discuss further.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those Hall of Fame QBs rank Brady as the best ever but you and Fart Boy claim he's not in the top ten?  Gee...who SHOULD we pay attention to?
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for those who excuse or accept his cheating as the norm, Brady's acts most likely mirror their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just your opinion and not a valid one at that. Most people haven't blown it out of proportion. The NFL usually treats tampering as a $25000 fine to the team. A few weeks ago the NFL didn't fine the Steelers, nor investigated the accusation made against the Steelers. In 2014 the NFL failed to investigate the Panthers and the Vikings tampering with footballs during a game. The incident was filmed. Not sure why the NFL felt that the Patriots tampering was so much more egregious.
> 
> That is why the opinion of you and the NFL hold little weight with most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> op=Tom brady. Tom Brady is not the greatest he is a liar and a cheater who suspended. he is not even in the same conversation
Click to expand...


Again, yours in minority opinion and experts, current player and former players don't agree with you.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
Click to expand...


This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah with three of four home games given to them,ah how convienent,yep the NFL is not corrupt,that was just a coincidence you coincidence theorists will of course chalk it up to.
> 
> 
> four game suspension a total joke,thats the same as me robbing the bank and just paying a one dollar fine as my punishment.
> 
> if goddel did not have his head up krafts ass,it would have been an entire SEASON as it was for  sean peyton for bountygate where the evidence was flimsy as best,he DID get an entire year suspension
Click to expand...


If the games are rigged how can Brady cheat, the NFL has already decided the game.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
Click to expand...

Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoa.  Now you're blaming Brady for participation trophies and PC?  That sounds unbalanced and obsessive.  I could perhaps see citing Brady as an example of a symptom of PC culture, but a cause?
> 
> 
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
Click to expand...


Love how Alex is owned by you! Lol! Nice work!


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> no...please find a playmate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how Alex is owned by you! Lol! Nice work!
Click to expand...

Owned how?


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find another playmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find another response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just playing with you....
> 
> Brady is a cheater and a liar, he destroyed evidence and got suspended other, than that he has done well for a 6th round draft pick, but cannot be considered the greatest because of his transgressions.
Click to expand...


YOU cannot consider him the greatest, the rest of the world can and do!


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
Click to expand...


Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find another playmate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Find another response.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am just playing with you....
> 
> Brady is a cheater and a liar, he destroyed evidence and got suspended other, than that he has done well for a 6th round draft pick, but cannot be considered the greatest because of his transgressions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YOU cannot consider him the greatest, the rest of the world can and do!
Click to expand...


Prove it.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
Click to expand...


The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
Click to expand...


You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
Click to expand...

As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.

Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares....Brady lied, cheated and was suspended he can never be considered the greatest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> for those who excuse or accept his cheating as the norm, Brady's acts most likely mirror their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just your opinion and not a valid one at that. Most people haven't blown it out of proportion. The NFL usually treats tampering as a $25000 fine to the team. A few weeks ago the NFL didn't fine the Steelers, nor investigated the accusation made against the Steelers. In 2014 the NFL failed to investigate the Panthers and the Vikings tampering with footballs during a game. The incident was filmed. Not sure why the NFL felt that the Patriots tampering was so much more egregious.
> 
> That is why the opinion of you and the NFL hold little weight with most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> op=Tom brady. Tom Brady is not the greatest he is a liar and a cheater who suspended. he is not even in the same conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, yours in minority opinion and experts, current player and former players don't agree with you.
Click to expand...

In some ways I respect the Patriots for being so competitive that they would even "cheat" to win. You know what? It's a game! And these guys get paid a lot of money to win. So fuck it I would cheat too. What does deflating balls cost? 4 games? OK, but consider their cheating ways has led to 7 freaking superbowls. Moral of the story for the kids is cheatin
cheaters sometimes win. I think it's a great life lesson for the kids. Life isn't fair and your competition doesn't always play by the rules.

It's not pass interference if the ref doesn't call it. It's not a flagrant foul if the ref doesn't see it. 

7 superbowls and bitches crying about stealing plays and deflated balls.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
Click to expand...

And on top of all that he endorsed trump. You're right Brady does suck


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah with three of four home games given to them,ah how convienent,yep the NFL is not corrupt,that was just a coincidence you coincidence theorists will of course chalk it up to.
> 
> 
> four game suspension a total joke,thats the same as me robbing the bank and just paying a one dollar fine as my punishment.
> 
> if goddel did not have his head up krafts ass,it would have been an entire SEASON as it was for  sean peyton for bountygate where the evidence was flimsy as best,he DID get an entire year suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the games are rigged how can Brady cheat, the NFL has already decided the game.
Click to expand...

Yea why would they need to steal playbooks it's all scripted and choreographed. Barry Sanders wasn't really that good.

The Seattle screw up took days to get it just right


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
Click to expand...

17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
Click to expand...

Does not matter here I did not vote. never do on this stuff


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.
> 
> 
> 
> for those who excuse or accept his cheating as the norm, Brady's acts most likely mirror their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just your opinion and not a valid one at that. Most people haven't blown it out of proportion. The NFL usually treats tampering as a $25000 fine to the team. A few weeks ago the NFL didn't fine the Steelers, nor investigated the accusation made against the Steelers. In 2014 the NFL failed to investigate the Panthers and the Vikings tampering with footballs during a game. The incident was filmed. Not sure why the NFL felt that the Patriots tampering was so much more egregious.
> 
> That is why the opinion of you and the NFL hold little weight with most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> op=Tom brady. Tom Brady is not the greatest he is a liar and a cheater who suspended. he is not even in the same conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, yours in minority opinion and experts, current player and former players don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In some ways I respect the Patriots for being so competitive that they would even "cheat" to win. You know what? It's a game! And these guys get paid a lot of money to win. So fuck it I would cheat too. What does deflating balls cost? 4 games? OK, but consider their cheating ways has led to 7 freaking superbowls. Moral of the story for the kids is cheatin
> cheaters sometimes win. I think it's a great life lesson for the kids. Life isn't fair and your competition doesn't always play by the rules.
> 
> It's not pass interference if the ref doesn't call it. It's not a flagrant foul if the ref doesn't see it.
> 
> 7 superbowls and bitches crying about stealing plays and deflated balls.
Click to expand...


I'm not a Pats fan and I hope the Falcons win on Sunday. However, the penalty for tampering with footballs is $25000 unless it is Brady or New England then it is draft picks, million dollars and game suspensions. The fact that Brady cheated is lost on me because the rules are arbitrary and not fair. The deflated balls was way overrated and is proven by the league ignoring similar tampering. The spy gate has been done over and over and over and it has been done to the Patriots a lot more than done by. 

Fair is fair and as much as I hate the Pats, the league needs to be fair and I don't think it is. It makes up which rules they enforce as they go.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are flattering yourself, you aren't worth a melt down, dishonest people never are.
> 
> 
> 
> You did crumble down to the floor and cry like a baby....calling me names and making wild accusations much like you did in your previous post, Whiner.
> 
> A dishonest person will look at Brady and claim he is anything but a cheater who got caught and destroyed evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he got caught. It was with 4 game suspension. He still made the finals
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah with three of four home games given to them,ah how convienent,yep the NFL is not corrupt,that was just a coincidence you coincidence theorists will of course chalk it up to.
> 
> 
> four game suspension a total joke,thats the same as me robbing the bank and just paying a one dollar fine as my punishment.
> 
> if goddel did not have his head up krafts ass,it would have been an entire SEASON as it was for  sean peyton for bountygate where the evidence was flimsy as best,he DID get an entire year suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the games are rigged how can Brady cheat, the NFL has already decided the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea why would they need to steal playbooks it's all scripted and choreographed. Barry Sanders wasn't really that good.
> 
> The Seattle screw up took days to get it just right
Click to expand...


Yep, that is where Lambs fan looks so stupid. You can't cheat if games are rigged.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has never played in a game, he was acting, just like all the other players in the NFL. The game is rigged and they are all actors.
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
Click to expand...


Brady was suspended for one reason and one reason alone.  A lower court examined the question of guilt and found that the NFL didn't come close to proving Brady guilty of cheating.  The higher court never considered Brady's guilt...their ruling was strictly whether the NFL's Commissioner had the legal right to impose whatever penalty he wanted regardless of whether or not a player's guilt was proven.  Brady was not "caught".  Brady was not proven guilty!  The lower court judge basically laughed the NFL's case against Brady out of court.  The investigation was THAT bad!  What the higher court established was this...that the Collective Bargaining Agreement between the Players Union and the NFL gave the Commissioner the right to impose whatever punishment he saw fit no matter whether guilt was proven!

What part of that can't your little brain grasp?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
Click to expand...


So now you're claiming to be not only a youth football coach but a lawyer who has his own broadcast and speaks to players who give you the real scoop about how they feel about Tom Brady?  You're so full of shit, Phallics it's laughable!


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Pete rose cheated and hes still the goat


You have _got_ to be kidding me. "Pete Rose is the GOAT"?!? Pete Rose isn't even Top 25 all-time. Babe Ruth is the GOAT my dear. Pete Rose doesn't even make the Top 5 of just Yankee players.


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete rose cheated and hes still the goat
> 
> 
> 
> You have _got_ to be kidding me. "Pete Rose is the GOAT"?!? Pete Rose isn't even Top 25 all-time. Babe Ruth is the GOAT my dear. Pete Rose doesn't even make the Top 5 of just Yankee players.
Click to expand...


Peter Rose played for the Yankees?


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?


Why is it all progressives embrace cheating, lying, unethical behavior? The left is _so_ disgusting. Anything short of the highest level of integrity is intolerable and unacceptable.


sealybobo said:


> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.


I wouldn't cheat. I refused to cheat. And you know what? I _did_ make a college football team. Not only that - I made a Division I college football team.


sealybobo said:


> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.


Who is the greatest college football team? Clemson. They kicked Alabama's ass up and down the field. They have the National Championship trophy and they will all receive the 2016 National Championship rings.


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pete rose cheated and hes still the goat
> 
> 
> 
> You have _got_ to be kidding me. "Pete Rose is the GOAT"?!? Pete Rose isn't even Top 25 all-time. Babe Ruth is the GOAT my dear. Pete Rose doesn't even make the Top 5 of just Yankee players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Peter Rose played for the Yankees?
Click to expand...

No. If you took _just_ Yankee players he wouldn't be among the top 5 all time.


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it all progressives embrace cheating, lying, unethical behavior? The left is _so_ disgusting. Anything short of the highest level of integrity is intolerable and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't cheat. I refused to cheat. And you know what? I _did_ make a college football team. Not only that - I made a Division I college football team.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the greatest college football team? Clemson. They kicked Alabama's ass up and down the field. They have the National Championship trophy and they will all receive the 2016 National Championship rings.
Click to expand...


I'm curious, Patriot...having been a Division I player...do you maintain that today's college players are not taking PED's?


----------



## Oldstyle

Did you play on a Division I team that had no players that took PED's?


----------



## yiostheoy

3 days from this hour the Superbowl will be over and then we will have some very current data from which to decide if sh!t-face Brady was worth the hype or not.


----------



## Oldstyle

Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...


----------



## Oldstyle

You want to know everything you NEED to know about Tom Brady?  Look at how his peers see him when they do the yearly vote for the best players in the NFL.  Brady is always at or near the top of that list even after 17 years in the league!  Do you really think they would vote him to that spot if he only succeeded because he cheated?  You know that isn't the case...don't you?

I don't think Fart Boy is smart enough to grasp that fact...

I don't think Phallics is honest enough to admit it's true...

The rest of you...the jury is out...


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it all progressives embrace cheating, lying, unethical behavior? The left is _so_ disgusting. Anything short of the highest level of integrity is intolerable and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't cheat. I refused to cheat. And you know what? I _did_ make a college football team. Not only that - I made a Division I college football team.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the greatest college football team? Clemson. They kicked Alabama's ass up and down the field. They have the National Championship trophy and they will all receive the 2016 National Championship rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Patriot...having been a Division I player...do you maintain that today's college players are not taking PED's?
Click to expand...

When I played - I can say with 100% certainty that _some_ where. Though I have absolutely no idea how they beat their drug tests.

How many of today's players are? I wouldn't event venture to guess. I do think it is very prevalent in the NFL though. I know a guy I played with in high school (he actually went to my rival school in college) was doing a ton of steroids and ended up playing a decade in the NFL. Again - how he beat the tests in college and the NFL, I have no idea. But I know for a fact he was doing them.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it all progressives embrace cheating, lying, unethical behavior? The left is _so_ disgusting. Anything short of the highest level of integrity is intolerable and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't cheat. I refused to cheat. And you know what? I _did_ make a college football team. Not only that - I made a Division I college football team.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the greatest college football team? Clemson. They kicked Alabama's ass up and down the field. They have the National Championship trophy and they will all receive the 2016 National Championship rings.
Click to expand...

Bradys a trump supporter and cheater. Chrisl voted for trump and she loves new england.

Cons love to cheat


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...


Or it's like saying Lance Armstrong wasn't a good biker. Lol


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sez the guy who cannot argue with actual facts and needs a gang to back him up.
> 
> LA, I would not pay too much attention to  weak Willie over here. The guy should go back to selling shoes or whatever it is he needs to do to make himself feel real.
> 
> He wants to take the irrelevant innuendo   and make them relevant facts when discussing his hero.
> 
> 
> 
> Papa don't let Alexis phase you he's just jealous because his Cleveland browns suck.
> 
> No but seriously Alex wtf is wrong with you? I argue politics race and religion but never sports. It's just not that important. Want in on a secret. We are laughing at how worked up you and ram get. You are ridiculous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "worked up" here? Hardly. I call a spade a spade and watch you guys run around like lunatics.
> 
> Fact is Brady is a cheater and is celebrated...that is relevant, when I coach his actions come into play, I have been asked by parents to explain to the ball players the ethical aspects of of being a football player and why Brady is not a person to be admired  nor his actions  respected.
> 
> 
> Brady and his actions are a major reason why we have participation trophies and  a PC society. I do not care how well or how badly he throws a ball....his actions and how they are received and treated are terrible.
> 
> 
> Brady wanted the hero worship, he needed to act like one...that time has now passed.
> 
> By no means is he the greatest at anything...just another loser who tried to beat a system he fought for and agreed to.
> 
> Incidentally, if you look at the last few posts your buddy Papageorgio  directed my way, he was having a terrible meltdown, insisting I give credence to his very unsubstantiated version  of the facts and how they should be applied.  Bunch of rough tough creampuffs....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sealy gets OWNED.I could not have said it any better.
> 
> sealy that is Alex standing up and that is you on the floor k'od by him. Here is a rag of cold ice to heal the wounds.  this is the suffering that pooper,and old fartstyle have suffered from alex hundreds of times the past two years so they can help you get over the ass beating you just took from alex.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks maybe chrisL will tend to his wounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys cannot get over the fact that Brady was actually suspended for cause, it was reviewed in court and the court of higher authority by THREE judges. The was rejected by all 7 for another shot at reversal. The Brady had his shot at the Supreme Court but choked and quit his legal battle. This is not some figment of an imagination. Brady is a scumbag who was caught and paid his price. He can never be considered as the greatest by anyone with a modicum of honestly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady was suspended for one reason and one reason alone.  A lower court examined the question of guilt and found that the NFL didn't come close to proving Brady guilty of cheating.  The higher court never considered Brady's guilt...their ruling was strictly whether the NFL's Commissioner had the legal right to impose whatever penalty he wanted regardless of whether or not a player's guilt was proven.  Brady was not "caught".  Brady was not proven guilty!  The lower court judge basically laughed the NFL's case against Brady out of court.  The investigation was THAT bad!  What the higher court established was this...that the Collective Bargaining Agreement between the Players Union and the NFL gave the Commissioner the right to impose whatever punishment he saw fit no matter whether guilt was proven!
> 
> What part of that can't your little brain grasp?
Click to expand...

Lower court was reversed, suspension upheld.  



Next...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming to be not only a youth football coach but a lawyer who has his own broadcast and speaks to players who give you the real scoop about how they feel about Tom Brady?  You're so full of shit, Phallics it's laughable!
Click to expand...

Whatever...........Also, I was just featured in a motorsports magazine with my 10 year old son and  my badged Indian Motorcycle   and will be taking my role as Chief Justice with my son acting as my Law Clerk  listening to various lawyers and law students  argue cases regarding the BMI _(Broadcast Music, Inc_) and copyright issues in a couple of weeks, as well as reviewing and deciding various cases for the ethics committee where attorneys have screwed up.

Unlike you we all have lives outside of USMB.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...


Difference is that Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it's like saying Lance Armstrong wasn't a good biker. Lol
Click to expand...

He wasn't. At all. The proof of that is that he needed to cheat.


----------



## P@triot

At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.

Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.


----------



## Alex.

P@triot said:


> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Peyton Manning.


"But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young"

I do not recall they have ever been suspended either.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it's like saying Lance Armstrong wasn't a good biker. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't. At all. The proof of that is that he needed to cheat.
Click to expand...

Did he cheat this year?

Born: August 3, 1977 (age 39 years)

Looks pretty fucking good to me.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Peyton Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> "But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young"
> 
> I do not recall they have ever been suspended either.
Click to expand...

Peyton Manning Apologizes For Cheating One Time When He Was 5


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> Or it's like saying Lance Armstrong wasn't a good biker. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He wasn't. At all. The proof of that is that he needed to cheat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he cheat this year?
> 
> Born: August 3, 1977 (age 39 years)
> 
> Looks pretty fucking good to me.
Click to expand...

I'm talking about Lance Armstrong!


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Peyton Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> "But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young"
> 
> I do not recall they have ever been suspended either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peyton Manning Apologizes For Cheating One Time When He Was 5
Click to expand...


"he had in fact cheated during a 1981 game of hide and seek by deliberately hiding inside his house even though it had been declared off-limits."


 S-O-N of A B-I-T-C-H


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it all progressives embrace cheating, lying, unethical behavior? The left is _so_ disgusting. Anything short of the highest level of integrity is intolerable and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't cheat. I refused to cheat. And you know what? I _did_ make a college football team. Not only that - I made a Division I college football team.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the greatest college football team? Clemson. They kicked Alabama's ass up and down the field. They have the National Championship trophy and they will all receive the 2016 National Championship rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Patriot...having been a Division I player...do you maintain that today's college players are not taking PED's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I played - I can say with 100% certainty that _some_ where. Though I have absolutely no idea how they beat their drug tests.
> 
> How many of today's players are? I wouldn't event venture to guess. I do think it is very prevalent in the NFL though. I know a guy I played with in high school (he actually went to my rival school in college) was doing a ton of steroids and ended up playing a decade in the NFL. Again - how he beat the tests in college and the NFL, I have no idea. But I know for a fact he was doing them.
Click to expand...


You've maintained that you have zero tolerance for cheaters...correct?  I assume that you turned those players on your team who you were 100% certain were taking steroids into the NCAA?

Because if you didn't then your team cheated and according to your "standard" that makes you a cheater because you knew it was going on!


----------



## Oldstyle

By the way...anyone close to a major football program who claims not to know how players beat the tests for PEDs is either oblivious or not being truthful.  It's called "cycling" and was such common knowledge I find it amazing that you didn't know how it worked!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming to be not only a youth football coach but a lawyer who has his own broadcast and speaks to players who give you the real scoop about how they feel about Tom Brady?  You're so full of shit, Phallics it's laughable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever...........Also, I was just featured in a motorsports magazine with my 10 year old son and  my badged Indian Motorcycle   and will be taking my role as Chief Justice with my son acting as my Law Clerk  listening to various lawyers and law students  argue cases regarding the BMI _(Broadcast Music, Inc_) and copyright issues in a couple of weeks, as well as reviewing and deciding various cases for the ethics committee where attorneys have screwed up.
> 
> Unlike you we all have lives outside of USMB.
Click to expand...


LOL...and what a life it is!  You're a regular Walter Mitty!


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Peyton Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> "But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young"
> 
> I do not recall they have ever been suspended either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peyton Manning Apologizes For Cheating One Time When He Was 5
Click to expand...


I'm curious, Sealy...do you buy the narrative that the human growth hormones delivered to the Manning household were for Peyton's wife?  Or does that story make you shake your head just a bit at the double standard that the NFL has towards some players and not others?


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.



So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming to be not only a youth football coach but a lawyer who has his own broadcast and speaks to players who give you the real scoop about how they feel about Tom Brady?  You're so full of shit, Phallics it's laughable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever...........Also, I was just featured in a motorsports magazine with my 10 year old son and  my badged Indian Motorcycle   and will be taking my role as Chief Justice with my son acting as my Law Clerk  listening to various lawyers and law students  argue cases regarding the BMI _(Broadcast Music, Inc_) and copyright issues in a couple of weeks, as well as reviewing and deciding various cases for the ethics committee where attorneys have screwed up.
> 
> Unlike you we all have lives outside of USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...and what a life it is!  You're a regular Walter Mitty!
Click to expand...

LOL I have shared  all proofs of that life you call a fake to various members here ....even will have a few on  my show if they want..


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
Click to expand...

The only one who plays with himself in this thread is you


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> Difference is that Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
Click to expand...


It's amazing that a "Chief Justice" like yourself can ignore the fact that when the NFL attempted to present a case in a court of law that Tom Brady had cheated, lied and destroyed evidence that the presiding judge listened to their case and then incredulously asked them in open court if that was "all they had?" before ruling against them!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming to be not only a youth football coach but a lawyer who has his own broadcast and speaks to players who give you the real scoop about how they feel about Tom Brady?  You're so full of shit, Phallics it's laughable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever...........Also, I was just featured in a motorsports magazine with my 10 year old son and  my badged Indian Motorcycle   and will be taking my role as Chief Justice with my son acting as my Law Clerk  listening to various lawyers and law students  argue cases regarding the BMI _(Broadcast Music, Inc_) and copyright issues in a couple of weeks, as well as reviewing and deciding various cases for the ethics committee where attorneys have screwed up.
> 
> Unlike you we all have lives outside of USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...and what a life it is!  You're a regular Walter Mitty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I have shared  all proofs of that life you call a fake to various members here ....even will have a few on  my show if they want..
Click to expand...


I'd love to watch your show, Walter!  When does it air?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one who plays with himself in this thread is you
Click to expand...


Ah yes...Phallics back to talking about other men's genitals!  Can't help yourself...can ya?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> Difference is that Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's amazing that a "Chief Justice" like yourself can ignore the fact that when the NFL attempted to present a case in a court of law that Tom Brady had cheated, lied and destroyed evidence that the presiding judge listened to their case and then incredulously asked them in open court if that was "all they had?" before ruling against them!
Click to expand...

Brady was suspended


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming to be not only a youth football coach but a lawyer who has his own broadcast and speaks to players who give you the real scoop about how they feel about Tom Brady?  You're so full of shit, Phallics it's laughable!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whatever...........Also, I was just featured in a motorsports magazine with my 10 year old son and  my badged Indian Motorcycle   and will be taking my role as Chief Justice with my son acting as my Law Clerk  listening to various lawyers and law students  argue cases regarding the BMI _(Broadcast Music, Inc_) and copyright issues in a couple of weeks, as well as reviewing and deciding various cases for the ethics committee where attorneys have screwed up.
> 
> Unlike you we all have lives outside of USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...and what a life it is!  You're a regular Walter Mitty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I have shared  all proofs of that life you call a fake to various members here ....even will have a few on  my show if they want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to watch your show, Walter!  When does it air?
Click to expand...

It is on the internet and no I do not want you around it....you are a jerk and a clown.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The only one who plays with himself in this thread is you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes...Phallics back to talking about other men's genitals!  Can't help yourself...can ya?
Click to expand...

I never mentioned mens genitalia, douche bag


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> You've maintained that you have zero tolerance for cheaters...correct?  I assume that you turned those players on your team who you were 100% certain were taking steroids into the NCAA?
> 
> Because if you didn't then your team cheated and according to your "standard" that makes you a cheater because you knew it was going on!


Sorry buttercup - it doesn't work that way. No matter how hard you try, you'll *never* be able to assign their sins to me. I _earned_ my 100% clean conscious.

For starters - having integrity doesn't make me the world's police. I didn't concern myself with what other people were doing. My focus was on my responsibilities. That's one of progressives biggest problems. They are so obsessed with what everyone _else_ is doing. It makes their envy cultivate and grow.

In addition - it was a different era back then. The NCAA didn't have a website. There was no such thing as Facebook, Twitter, etc. I honestly had no idea how to contact the NCAA even if I wanted to. It's not like the local phone book listed the number to the NCAA. Same with the conference. Even our program didn't have a process to report and then protect "whistleblowers".


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
Click to expand...

Your idiotic contention is that Brady is the "best" because of *team* accomplishments. Either point to his personal accomplishments or move along. Your argument is failing miserably. Now you're so desperate - you're trying to pretend like you don't understand (because you can't make a logical, rational case).


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic contention is that Brady is the "best" because of *team* accomplishments. Either point to his personal accomplishments or move along. Your argument is failing miserably. Now you're so desperate - you're trying to pretend like you don't understand (because you can't make a logical, rational case).
Click to expand...


Have you not looked at his statistics?  Good Lord.  Shut up.


----------



## ChrisL

He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017


----------



## Alex.

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic contention is that Brady is the "best" because of *team* accomplishments. Either point to his personal accomplishments or move along. Your argument is failing miserably. Now you're so desperate - you're trying to pretend like you don't understand (because you can't make a logical, rational case).
Click to expand...

He cannot point solely to Brady accomplishments....Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended...that is his personal "accomplishment"


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've maintained that you have zero tolerance for cheaters...correct?  I assume that you turned those players on your team who you were 100% certain were taking steroids into the NCAA?
> 
> Because if you didn't then your team cheated and according to your "standard" that makes you a cheater because you knew it was going on!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buttercup - it doesn't work that way. No matter how hard you try, you'll *never* be able to assign their sins to me. I _earned_ my 100% clean conscious.
> 
> For starters - having integrity doesn't make me the world's police. I didn't concern myself with what other people were doing. My focus was on my responsibilities. That's one of progressives biggest problems. They are so obsessed with what everyone _else_ is doing. It makes their envy cultivate and grow.
> 
> In addition - it was a different era back then. The NCAA didn't have a website. There was no such thing as Facebook, Twitter, etc. I honestly had no idea how to contact the NCAA even if I wanted to. It's not like the local phone book listed the number to the NCAA. Same with the conference. Even our program didn't have a process to report and then protect "whistleblowers".
Click to expand...


So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017


Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.


----------



## Papageorgio

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic contention is that Brady is the "best" because of *team* accomplishments. Either point to his personal accomplishments or move along. Your argument is failing miserably. Now you're so desperate - you're trying to pretend like you don't understand (because you can't make a logical, rational case).
Click to expand...


Then why do you rate Bradshaw as number one. He had some very complete teams around him.


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic contention is that Brady is the "best" because of *team* accomplishments. Either point to his personal accomplishments or move along. Your argument is failing miserably. Now you're so desperate - you're trying to pretend like you don't understand (because you can't make a logical, rational case).
Click to expand...


How are any of the other quarterbacks that you mentioned not part of teams as well?  Your argument is laughable.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
Click to expand...


That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?


You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.

You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.

And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
Click to expand...


Oh geez, we've got another delusional Pats hater.  Great.  Why are you even posting here?  You don't even watch NFL football.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, we've got another delusional Pats hater.  Great.  Why are you even posting here?  You don't even watch NFL football.
Click to expand...

I do *not* "hate" the Patriots. Not even a little. And I've forgotten more about football than everyone else here on this thread _combined_. I watch more than enough NFL to tell you that Brady isn't even remotely in the discussion for GOAT. I've watched him play _hundreds_ of games.


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, we've got another delusional Pats hater.  Great.  Why are you even posting here?  You don't even watch NFL football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do *not* "hate" the Patriots. Not even a little. And I've forgotten more about football than everyone else here on this thread _combined_. I watch more than enough NFL to tell you that Brady isn't even remotely in the discussion for GOAT. I've watched him play _hundreds_ of games.
Click to expand...


Oh but that is where you are wrong.  He is in fact up for discussion for greatest ever.  Sorry if you don't like it but it is what it is.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> Oh but that is where you are wrong.  He is in fact up for discussion for greatest ever.  Sorry if you don't like it but it is what it is.


No...._really_....he's *not*. Irrational Patriot fanatics does not a conversation make. You Pat's fans can stoke him off all you want but all of you are bias. The rest of the knowledgeable football world realizes he's not in the conversation with the likes of Dan Marino and John Elway.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
Click to expand...

It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, we've got another delusional Pats hater.  Great.  Why are you even posting here?  You don't even watch NFL football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do *not* "hate" the Patriots. Not even a little. And I've forgotten more about football than everyone else here on this thread _combined_. I watch more than enough NFL to tell you that Brady isn't even remotely in the discussion for GOAT. I've watched him play _hundreds_ of games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh but that is where you are wrong.  He is in fact up for discussion for greatest ever.  Sorry if you don't like it but it is what it is.
Click to expand...

You are correct........





....only to be disqualify out of hand because of his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and suspension.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
Click to expand...


Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
Click to expand...


Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"

Then stop taking to your self .


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
Click to expand...


If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
Click to expand...

I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension


----------



## Montrovant

P@triot said:


> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.



What makes a QB great?  You've said Brady is not because his achievements are team achievements, but you haven't said what the others on your list did or had that made them so much better than Brady (or any other QB).  Brady certainly doesn't have much mobility.....but neither did Marino.  Brady doesn't have the best arm strength, but someone like Michael Vick did and he wasn't great.

To look specifically at Marino, who certainly was great, Brady has a higher career completion %, better TD to INT ratio, more total TDs, more total yards, more yards per attempt, more yards per game, and a higher QB rating.  Brady also had a season with 50 TD passes.  Brady has 3 Super Bowl MVPs.
Marino, of course, did what he did in a time with somewhat different rules.  

Are those all team achievements?


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it all progressives embrace cheating, lying, unethical behavior? The left is _so_ disgusting. Anything short of the highest level of integrity is intolerable and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't cheat. I refused to cheat. And you know what? I _did_ make a college football team. Not only that - I made a Division I college football team.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the greatest college football team? Clemson. They kicked Alabama's ass up and down the field. They have the National Championship trophy and they will all receive the 2016 National Championship rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Patriot...having been a Division I player...do you maintain that today's college players are not taking PED's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I played - I can say with 100% certainty that _some_ where. Though I have absolutely no idea how they beat their drug tests.
> 
> How many of today's players are? I wouldn't event venture to guess. I do think it is very prevalent in the NFL though. I know a guy I played with in high school (he actually went to my rival school in college) was doing a ton of steroids and ended up playing a decade in the NFL. Again - how he beat the tests in college and the NFL, I have no idea. But I know for a fact he was doing them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've maintained that you have zero tolerance for cheaters...correct?  I assume that you turned those players on your team who you were 100% certain were taking steroids into the NCAA?
> 
> Because if you didn't then your team cheated and according to your "standard" that makes you a cheater because you knew it was going on!
Click to expand...

Holy shit!  That just happened.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Peyton Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> "But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young"
> 
> I do not recall they have ever been suspended either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Peyton Manning Apologizes For Cheating One Time When He Was 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Sealy...do you buy the narrative that the human growth hormones delivered to the Manning household were for Peyton's wife?  Or does that story make you shake your head just a bit at the double standard that the NFL has towards some players and not others?
Click to expand...


How many years did that stuff prolong his career?  So basically Payton only has 1 superbowl because the second one was on steroids.  He was so banged up.

I remember he always had bruises on his forehead I thought his helmet was on too tight and now


Acne.
Blurred vision.
Cataracts or glaucoma.
Easy bruising.
Difficulty sleeping.
High blood pressure.
Increased appetite, weight gain.
Increased growth of body hair.
Easy bruising?  







Weight gain?


----------



## P@triot

Montrovant said:


> What makes a QB great?


Their ability to throw the ball.


Montrovant said:


> You've said Brady is not because his achievements are team achievements, but you haven't said what the others on your list did or had that made them so much better than Brady (or any other QB).  Brady certainly doesn't have much mobility.....but neither did Marino.  Brady doesn't have the best arm strength, but someone like Michael Vick did and he wasn't great.
> 
> To look specifically at Marino, who certainly was great, Brady has a higher career completion %, better TD to INT ratio, more total TDs, more total yards, more yards per attempt, more yards per game, and a higher QB rating.  Brady also had a season with 50 TD passes.  Brady has 3 Super Bowl MVPs.
> Marino, of course, did what he did in a time with somewhat different rules.
> 
> Are those all team achievements?


Finally! Someone makes an _actual_, intelligent case for why Tom Brady is the best QB ever - instead of some stupid team stat like "he won 26 playoff games". Kudos my friend.

To answer you question: Marino had the arm to make throws Brady can't even fantasize about making. Marino had a lighting quick release that no other QB could ever come close to. Marino completely shattered, then rewrote the record book. No QB ever held as many passing records as Dan Marino. When he retired, there were some records where he was #1, #2, and #3 in that category. Do you have any idea how ISANE that is? Has Brady even held the top two spots for a single record - much less the top three in _multiple_ records? In just his second season in the NFL - Dan Marino set the NFL record for passing TD's in a season with 48 (completely obliterating the previous record). In Brady's second season in the NFL, he was riding the bench. He wasn't even freaking good enough to start - much less shatter major records.

Look at the records Marino still holds - they are jaw-dropping numbers:

Most season leading the league in pass completions (6): 1984–1986, 1988, 1992, 1997

Most games with 450+ passing yards (career): 4

Most touchdown passes, first three seasons in NFL: 96


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes a QB great?
> 
> 
> 
> Their ability to throw the ball.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said Brady is not because his achievements are team achievements, but you haven't said what the others on your list did or had that made them so much better than Brady (or any other QB).  Brady certainly doesn't have much mobility.....but neither did Marino.  Brady doesn't have the best arm strength, but someone like Michael Vick did and he wasn't great.
> 
> To look specifically at Marino, who certainly was great, Brady has a higher career completion %, better TD to INT ratio, more total TDs, more total yards, more yards per attempt, more yards per game, and a higher QB rating.  Brady also had a season with 50 TD passes.  Brady has 3 Super Bowl MVPs.
> Marino, of course, did what he did in a time with somewhat different rules.
> 
> Are those all team achievements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally! Someone makes an _actual_, intelligent case for why Tom Brady is the best QB ever - instead of some stupid team stat like "he won 26 playoff games". Kudos my friend.
> 
> To answer you question: Marino had the arm to make throws Brady can't even fantasize about making. Marino had a lighting quick release that no other QB could ever come close to. Marino completely shattered, then rewrote the record book. No QB ever held as many passing records as Dan Marino. When he retired, there were some records where he was #1, #2, and #3 in that category. Do you have any idea how ISANE that is? Has Brady even held the top two spots for a single record - much less the top three in _multiple_ records? In just his second season in the NFL - Dan Marino set the NFL record for passing TD's in a season with 48 (completely obliterating the previous record). In Brady's second season in the NFL, he was riding the bench. He wasn't even freaking good enough to start - much less shatter major records.
> 
> Look at the records Marino still holds - they are jaw-dropping numbers:
> 
> Most season leading the league in pass completions (6): 1984–1986, 1988, 1992, 1997
> 
> Most games with 450+ passing yards (career): 4
> 
> Most touchdown passes, first three seasons in NFL: 96
Click to expand...


Yet still no superbowls.  So he's not the greatest.  Next!

I don't care how many yards did you pass for.  Did you fucking win the game?  Who's better when there's only 2 minutes left?  

The guy never put a winning team together.  Is that all his fault?  No.  Is he one of the greatest QB's to ever have played the game?  Yup.  But he didn't win even once so he's not in the running.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> 
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
Click to expand...


Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious. 

You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
Click to expand...

You get riled up...


Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
Click to expand...


Wow! Pooper how original, you get that from your butt buddy LA  Ram? LOL!!!

YOu need to get bett


Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get riled up...
> 
> 
> Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?
Click to expand...


You don't rile me up, you get me laughing. Anyone that pretends to take Laramsfan seriously is just trolling.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
Click to expand...

And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?  

Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming to be not only a youth football coach but a lawyer who has his own broadcast and speaks to players who give you the real scoop about how they feel about Tom Brady?  You're so full of shit, Phallics it's laughable!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever...........Also, I was just featured in a motorsports magazine with my 10 year old son and  my badged Indian Motorcycle   and will be taking my role as Chief Justice with my son acting as my Law Clerk  listening to various lawyers and law students  argue cases regarding the BMI _(Broadcast Music, Inc_) and copyright issues in a couple of weeks, as well as reviewing and deciding various cases for the ethics committee where attorneys have screwed up.
> 
> Unlike you we all have lives outside of USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...and what a life it is!  You're a regular Walter Mitty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I have shared  all proofs of that life you call a fake to various members here ....even will have a few on  my show if they want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to watch your show, Walter!  When does it air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is on the internet and no I do not want you around it....you are a jerk and a clown.
Click to expand...


I would love to see it.  If you would be ok private message and tell me how to find it.  I won't tell anyone else.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Pooper how original, you get that from your butt buddy LA  Ram? LOL!!!
> 
> YOu need to get bett
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get riled up...
> 
> 
> Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't rile me up, you get me laughing. Anyone that pretends to take Laramsfan seriously is just trolling.
Click to expand...

So your answer is that no matter how much you jump and dance with this story of "others" who supposedly cheated. Neither  the NFL nor the court would take it as an actual defense or qualified rebuttal.

You did not have to make a fool out of yourself with the garbage you posted.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
Click to expand...

My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever...........Also, I was just featured in a motorsports magazine with my 10 year old son and  my badged Indian Motorcycle   and will be taking my role as Chief Justice with my son acting as my Law Clerk  listening to various lawyers and law students  argue cases regarding the BMI _(Broadcast Music, Inc_) and copyright issues in a couple of weeks, as well as reviewing and deciding various cases for the ethics committee where attorneys have screwed up.
> 
> Unlike you we all have lives outside of USMB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...and what a life it is!  You're a regular Walter Mitty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I have shared  all proofs of that life you call a fake to various members here ....even will have a few on  my show if they want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to watch your show, Walter!  When does it air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is on the internet and no I do not want you around it....you are a jerk and a clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would love to see it.  If you would be ok private message and tell me how to find it.  I won't tell anyone else.
Click to expand...

LOL......No.


----------



## Montrovant

P@triot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes a QB great?
> 
> 
> 
> Their ability to throw the ball.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said Brady is not because his achievements are team achievements, but you haven't said what the others on your list did or had that made them so much better than Brady (or any other QB).  Brady certainly doesn't have much mobility.....but neither did Marino.  Brady doesn't have the best arm strength, but someone like Michael Vick did and he wasn't great.
> 
> To look specifically at Marino, who certainly was great, Brady has a higher career completion %, better TD to INT ratio, more total TDs, more total yards, more yards per attempt, more yards per game, and a higher QB rating.  Brady also had a season with 50 TD passes.  Brady has 3 Super Bowl MVPs.
> Marino, of course, did what he did in a time with somewhat different rules.
> 
> Are those all team achievements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally! Someone makes an _actual_, intelligent case for why Tom Brady is the best QB ever - instead of some stupid team stat like "he won 26 playoff games". Kudos my friend.
> 
> To answer you question: Marino had the arm to make throws Brady can't even fantasize about making. Marino had a lighting quick release that no other QB could ever come close to. Marino completely shattered, then rewrote the record book. No QB ever held as many passing records as Dan Marino. When he retired, there were some records where he was #1, #2, and #3 in that category. Do you have any idea how ISANE that is? Has Brady even held the top two spots for a single record - much less the top three in _multiple_ records? In just his second season in the NFL - Dan Marino set the NFL record for passing TD's in a season with 48 (completely obliterating the previous record). In Brady's second season in the NFL, he was riding the bench. He wasn't even freaking good enough to start - much less shatter major records.
> 
> Look at the records Marino still holds - they are jaw-dropping numbers:
> 
> Most season leading the league in pass completions (6): 1984–1986, 1988, 1992, 1997
> 
> Most games with 450+ passing yards (career): 4
> 
> Most touchdown passes, first three seasons in NFL: 96
Click to expand...


I understand both sides of the argument.  Yes, Marino did things no other QB had done before.  Yes, football is a team sport, so giving a QB credit for a SB win is kind of silly.  On the other hand, the playoffs and Super Bowl are the highest pressure games for any team and any QB, and the QB is generally considered the most important player on any football team, with the greatest ability to affect the outcome.  Marino was unable to help get his team a SB victory.  In fact, Marino ended up with a losing playoff record in his career.

There are also the intangible qualities to consider.  Those things that make a quarterback a leader of their team are important and much harder to define or quantify.

Calling Marino the greatest ever (in the SB era at least) is nothing odd.  There are plenty who would agree with you, despite his lack of SB wins.  Marino was an amazing QB.

It's been too many years since Marino played for me to really remember how he performed in the playoffs.  His stats drop in a fairly close ratio to the way Brady's do when comparing playoff games to regular season games.  Marino as the GOAT is certainly a reasonable choice.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?
Click to expand...


Earlier you were talking about your college teammates who were taking steroids.  And how you guys would snap towels in the shower and how you had your one gay experience in college with the kicker?


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bfd. But I also didn't care Clinton lied under oath. Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it all progressives embrace cheating, lying, unethical behavior? The left is _so_ disgusting. Anything short of the highest level of integrity is intolerable and unacceptable.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We know you wouldn't cheat. That's why you didn't make the college football team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wouldn't cheat. I refused to cheat. And you know what? I _did_ make a college football team. Not only that - I made a Division I college football team.
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bama cheats too. They've been caught too. Still who's the greatest college football team? That's right. Same thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who is the greatest college football team? Clemson. They kicked Alabama's ass up and down the field. They have the National Championship trophy and they will all receive the 2016 National Championship rings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm curious, Patriot...having been a Division I player...do you maintain that today's college players are not taking PED's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When I played - I can say with 100% certainty that _some_ where. Though I have absolutely no idea how they beat their drug tests.
> 
> How many of today's players are? I wouldn't event venture to guess. I do think it is very prevalent in the NFL though. I know a guy I played with in high school (he actually went to my rival school in college) was doing a ton of steroids and ended up playing a decade in the NFL. Again - how he beat the tests in college and the NFL, I have no idea. But I know for a fact he was doing them.
Click to expand...

Alex I thought you said this


----------



## P@triot

Montrovant said:


> On the other hand, the playoffs and Super Bowl are the highest pressure games for any team and any QB, and the QB is generally considered the most important player on any football team, with the greatest ability to affect the outcome.


And therein lies the problem. This stems from media and fans that truly don't understand football. A great example is Trent Dilfer. He has a Super Bowl ring and he was absolute _awful_. But that Baltimore Ravens defense was legendary and defense wins championships. Just look at the list of Super Bowl winning QB's throughout history:

Doug Williams (Washington Redskins)
Mark Rypien (Washington Redskins)
Jim McMahon (Chicago Bears)
Phil Sims (NY Giants)
Jeff Rutledge (NY Giants)
Brad Johnson (Tampa Bay)
Trent Dilfer (Baltimore)

That is a pretty pitiful list of QB's (and that's just off the top of my head). Meanwhile - look at the guys who never won a ring. Dan Marino. Dan Fouts. Jim Kelly. Frank Tarkenton. Warren Moon. All Hall of Famers. But they didn't have the TEAM around them.


----------



## P@triot

Alex. said:


> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?


As usual....Sealy is completely confused. She has no idea who is saying what.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the playoffs and Super Bowl are the highest pressure games for any team and any QB, and the QB is generally considered the most important player on any football team, with the greatest ability to affect the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies the problem. This stems from media and fans that truly don't understand football. A great example is Trent Dilfer. He has a Super Bowl ring and he was absolute _awful_. But that Baltimore Ravens defense was legendary and defense wins championships. Just look at the list of Super Bowl winning QB's throughout history:
> 
> Doug Williams (Washington Redskins)
> Mark Rypien (Washington Redskins)
> Jim McMahon (Chicago Bears)
> Phil Sims (NY Giants)
> Jeff Rutledge (NY Giants)
> Brad Johnson (Tampa Bay)
> Trent Dilfer (Baltimore)
> 
> That is a pretty pitiful list of QB's (and that's just off the top of my head). Meanwhile - look at the guys who never won a ring. Dan Marino. Dan Fouts. Jim Kelly. Frank Tarkenton. Warren Moon. All Hall of Famers. But they didn't have the TEAM around them.
Click to expand...


1.  The fact they never won when it counted taints all their careers.

2.  These guys only won 1.  It is true not every superbowl QB is a HOFer.  None of them are being considered greatest of all time.  Brady has 4 rings.  Tell me how many bad QB's have 2 or more Superbowls rings.  Eli?  Ben Rothlessburger?  Maybe those are two examples but even they might be HOF'ers.  Then Troy Aikman has 3 rings.  He's not the greatest.  Ok, so I see what you mean.  But then Brady has 4 rings and 2 loses.  One of his Superbowl loses was a perfect season.  How many average QB's have a perfect season?  None.  You got to be something special to do that. But then Cam almost did it too.  Is Cam a future HOF?  I don't know after this year.  God I'm so confused.  LOL  

It is true you only have to win 3-4 games to win a superbowl.  First round, second round and then Superbowl unless you are a wildcard.  So ok I guess an average QB can do it on a great team true.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> As usual....Sealy is completely confused. She has no idea who is saying what.
Click to expand...

So it was you who was snapping towls in college instead of bras.  LOL.


----------



## WhyPluto

Tom Brady is the G.O.A.T. bar none. The secret is that Bill Belichick keep on supplying him with outstanding receivers and runners (Edleman, Welker, Gronkowski, even Randy Moss, etc.). Along with great blockers on offense and very effective defensive capability they have dominated the NFL for the last 16 years. As for everyone who hates him, it's just sour grapes that their team didn't draft him. So, to put in the vernacular, piss off.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Earlier you were talking about your college teammates who were taking steroids.  And how you guys would snap towels in the shower and how you had your one gay experience in college with the kicker?
Click to expand...

NO No No I never said that


----------



## Alex.

WhyPluto said:


> Tom Brady is the G.O.A.T. bar none. The secret is that Bill Belichick keep on supplying him with outstanding receivers and runners (Edleman, Welker, Gronkowski, even Randy Moss, etc.). Along with great blockers on offense and very effective defensive capability they have dominated the NFL for the last 16 years. As for everyone who hates him, it's just sour grapes that their team didn't draft him. So, to put in the vernacular, piss off.


WhyPluto: "Tom Brady is the G.O.A.T. bar none"

 Brady is a liar and  a cheater who destroyed evidence and was suspended he is not the greatest.


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> One of his Superbowl loses was a perfect season.  How many average QB's have a perfect season?  None.  You got to be something special to do that.


No. You have to be a special *team* to do that. Look up the season and it will show you that the New England Patriots were 18-1. It will not say that Tom Brady was 18-1.

And Brady *didn't* have a "perfect" season. He lost the Super Bowl. The only QB in NFL history to actually have a perfect season is Bob Griese. And nobody would ever make the case that he is "special".


----------



## P@triot

sealybobo said:


> [1.  The fact they never won when it counted taints all their careers.


Only in the eyes of people that don't understand football. There are 22 men on the field on any given play, and 44 starters not including special teams. One man cannot carry a game with 44 different players not including special teams. One player (such as Michael Jordan) can easily carry 4 other teammates in a game. But football is a complete different beast. It is the ultimate team sport. The team sport to end all team sports.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
Click to expand...


Alex only thinks it is cheating if a higher authority deems it so.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex only thinks it is cheating if a higher authority deems it so.
Click to expand...

Obviously you think you and your analysis trumps all else, it does not, neither does mine. That is why there is the NFL and the power that Brady and the rest of the players gave the NFL is the higher authority.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> 
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Pooper how original, you get that from your butt buddy LA  Ram? LOL!!!
> 
> YOu need to get bett
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get riled up...
> 
> 
> Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't rile me up, you get me laughing. Anyone that pretends to take Laramsfan seriously is just trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your answer is that no matter how much you jump and dance with this story of "others" who supposedly cheated. Neither  the NFL nor the court would take it as an actual defense or qualified rebuttal.
> 
> You did not have to make a fool out of yourself with the garbage you posted.
Click to expand...


Brady cheated, you are okay with cheating as long as an authority doesn't punish you. You are trolling and then making up shit about what I say. I understand you completely. You are trolling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the cheatriot apologists just dont understand that these games are rigged,that just like presidential elections its just as much a phony and fraud as it is,same as it,just a dog and pony show where the outcome was long planned before the results were publicy shown.

Last year the NFL wanted peyton manning to go out on top with another superbowl trophy  and retire so they fixed it with a BS call that hurt the panthers major big time.i only know about that cause i saw people post here about it and since games are online now,you can go back and watch it. football is all about momentum and when it is taken out from you when you have something going that is going your way when it is CRUCIAL you have it so you can get back in it,that can be demoralizing for a teams confidance as it was for  the panthers when it is taken away from you as it was for the panthers.they NEEDED that drive to get back into and the corrupt refs took it away from them depriving them any chance of it.

and the donkey fans when i pointed that out told said i was a panthers fan,hardly,i dont like either of those teams and i did not care which one of them won cause of that.  who wins will depend most on what they have the most money on.last year the panthers were a scoring machine and newton was the QB of the year so they had most the money on the panthers.Year before,the seahawks had shut down the broncos,the highest scoring offense in NFL history so pete the cheat was paid off in advance obviously so that if there was any chance to win at the end,to throw the game as he did obviously.any THINKING person who can think outside the box can see that.  year before that,as i said,the broncos were a scoring machine nobody could stop so the most money was on the broncos so they rigged it for the seahawks to win, THIS year,I dont know what most the money has been put on as of yet right now,but i am betting the NFL wants Brady to have superbowl ring number FIVE same as they wanted manning to retire with another superbowl ring so they have it rigged for the cheats to win again.we will see.


----------



## yiostheoy

About 55 more hours to go until we know the final score.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> the cheatriot apologists just dont understand that these games are rigged,that just like presidential elections its just as much a phony and fraud as it is,same as it,just a dog and pony show where the outcome was long planned before the reults were publicy shown.
> 
> Last year the NFL wanted peyton manning to go out on top and retire so they fixed it with a BS call that hurt the panthers major big time.i only know about that cause i saw people post here about it and since games are online now,you can go back and watch it. football is all about momentum and when it is taken out from you when you have something going that is going your way so you can get back in it,that can be demoralizing for a teams confidance as it was for  the panthers.they NEEDED that drive to get back into and the corrupt refs took it away from them depriving them any chance of it.
> 
> and the donkey fans when i pointed that out told said i was a panthers fan,hardly,i dont like either of those teams and i did not care which one of them won cause of that.  who wins will depend most on what they have the most money on.last year the panthers were a scoring machine and newton was the QB of the year so they had most the money on him.The year before it was on the seahawks having beat the broncos



Again, if the games are rigged how could Brady of cheated?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> About 55 more hours to go until we know the final score.


as I said,i am betting the NFL wants brady to have ring # 5 same as they wanted Manning to go out and retire on top with another ring so they have it rigged for them to win another.we will see. i can almost guarantee one thing,it will be close and down to the wire,they always are because the NFL rigs it that way cause they want the cheats to show they had a tough climb but in the end because they are the PATRIOTS,they win in the end with close battles.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Pooper how original, you get that from your butt buddy LA  Ram? LOL!!!
> 
> YOu need to get bett
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get riled up...
> 
> 
> Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't rile me up, you get me laughing. Anyone that pretends to take Laramsfan seriously is just trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your answer is that no matter how much you jump and dance with this story of "others" who supposedly cheated. Neither  the NFL nor the court would take it as an actual defense or qualified rebuttal.
> 
> You did not have to make a fool out of yourself with the garbage you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady cheated, you are okay with cheating as long as an authority doesn't punish you. You are trolling and then making up shit about what I say. I understand you completely. You are trolling.
Click to expand...

Brady and other players and the NFL are the parties to the  CBA, not you , not me. Brady was punished according to the terms of the contract he signed with the NFL.

You can't handle the truth.....


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex only thinks it is cheating if a higher authority deems it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you think you and your analysis trumps all else, it does not, neither does mine. That is why there is the NFL and the power that Brady and the rest of the players gave the NFL is the higher authority.
Click to expand...


No Alex, mine is just one opinion, and I don't think it is any better than anyone else's. I don't have to agree with the NFL, nor do I have to agree with you or anyone else. Brady cheated and the NFL should have treated it the way they treat any other football tampering, the fact they didn't made a non-story into a big irrelevant story that is my opinion.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Pooper how original, you get that from your butt buddy LA  Ram? LOL!!!
> 
> YOu need to get bett
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get riled up...
> 
> 
> Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't rile me up, you get me laughing. Anyone that pretends to take Laramsfan seriously is just trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your answer is that no matter how much you jump and dance with this story of "others" who supposedly cheated. Neither  the NFL nor the court would take it as an actual defense or qualified rebuttal.
> 
> You did not have to make a fool out of yourself with the garbage you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady cheated, you are okay with cheating as long as an authority doesn't punish you. You are trolling and then making up shit about what I say. I understand you completely. You are trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady and other players and the NFL are the parties to the  CBA, not you , not me. Brady was punished according to the terms of the contract he signed with the NFL.
> 
> You can't handle the truth.....
Click to expand...


I can handle it, I don't agree with it. Keep on trolling!


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex only thinks it is cheating if a higher authority deems it so.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously you think you and your analysis trumps all else, it does not, neither does mine. That is why there is the NFL and the power that Brady and the rest of the players gave the NFL is the higher authority.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No Alex, mine is just one opinion, and I don't think it is any better than anyone else's. I don't have to agree with the NFL, nor do I have to agree with you or anyone else. Brady cheated and the NFL should have treated it the way they treat any other football tampering, the fact they didn't made a non-story into a big irrelevant story that is my opinion.
Click to expand...

Your opinion is based wishful thinking.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of his Superbowl loses was a perfect season.  How many average QB's have a perfect season?  None.  You got to be something special to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You have to be a special *team* to do that. Look up the season and it will show you that the New England Patriots were 18-1. It will not say that Tom Brady was 18-1.
> 
> And Brady *didn't* have a "perfect" season. He lost the Super Bowl. The only QB in NFL history to actually have a perfect season is Bob Griese. And nobody would ever make the case that he is "special".
Click to expand...


Anyone in the HOF is special.  

Griese led the Dolphins to three consecutive Super Bowl appearances, including two Super Bowl victories (VII and VIII). Griese was inducted into the College Football Hall of Fame.  He's a Hall of Famer for winning 2 of 3 Superbowls.  

Brady is 4-6 and soon 5-7 or 4-7. Griese is a HOF'er and he's just a measly 2 for 3.  And 2 for 3 is afuckingmazing!  Just compared to Tom it's not.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of his Superbowl loses was a perfect season.  How many average QB's have a perfect season?  None.  You got to be something special to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You have to be a special *team* to do that. Look up the season and it will show you that the New England Patriots were 18-1. It will not say that Tom Brady was 18-1.
> 
> And Brady *didn't* have a "perfect" season. He lost the Super Bowl. The only QB in NFL history to actually have a perfect season is Bob Griese. And nobody would ever make the case that he is "special".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone in the HOF is special.
> 
> Griese led the Dolphins to three consecutive Super Bowl appearances, including two Super Bowl victories (VII and VIII). Griese was inducted into the College Football Hall of Fame.  He's a Hall of Famer for winning 2 of 3 Superbowls.
> 
> Brady is 4-6 and soon 5-7 or 4-7. Griese is a HOF'er and he's just a measly 2 for 3.  And 2 for 3 is afuckingmazing!  Just compared to Tom it's not.
Click to expand...

Different eras, different rules


----------



## peabody

Go Falcons!

The Patriots are racist


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the playoffs and Super Bowl are the highest pressure games for any team and any QB, and the QB is generally considered the most important player on any football team, with the greatest ability to affect the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies the problem. This stems from media and fans that truly don't understand football. A great example is Trent Dilfer. He has a Super Bowl ring and he was absolute _awful_. But that Baltimore Ravens defense was legendary and defense wins championships. Just look at the list of Super Bowl winning QB's throughout history:
> 
> Doug Williams (Washington Redskins)
> Mark Rypien (Washington Redskins)
> Jim McMahon (Chicago Bears)
> Phil Sims (NY Giants)
> Jeff Rutledge (NY Giants)
> Brad Johnson (Tampa Bay)
> Trent Dilfer (Baltimore)
> 
> That is a pretty pitiful list of QB's (and that's just off the top of my head). Meanwhile - look at the guys who never won a ring. Dan Marino. Dan Fouts. Jim Kelly. Frank Tarkenton. Warren Moon. All Hall of Famers. But they didn't have the TEAM around them.
Click to expand...


Marino played 17 seasons in the NFL. Twice, he had the luxury of playing with the league's No. 1 scoring defense.

Consider this: Terry Bradshaw played 14 seasons in Pittsburgh and won four Super Bowls. The famed Steel Curtain defense that he played with led the league in scoring just twice in those 14 years. Of Bradshaw's four title teams, only one boasted the league's best scoring defense.

In Marino's record-setting 1984 season, the Dolphins had the No. 1 scoring offense in football and the No. 6 scoring defense (18.6 points per game). The 1990 Dolphins, meanwhile, boasted the league's No. 4 scoring defense, surrendering just 15.1 points per game.  

There's no doubt Marino played with some poor defenses in his day, but that's the price of playing in the league 17 years. But the Cold, Hard Football Facts show that he also played with several defenses more than strong enough to win Super Bowls.


----------



## sealybobo

peabody said:


> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist


That didn't stop Trump from winning.

Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Pooper how original, you get that from your butt buddy LA  Ram? LOL!!!
> 
> YOu need to get bett
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get riled up...
> 
> 
> Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't rile me up, you get me laughing. Anyone that pretends to take Laramsfan seriously is just trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your answer is that no matter how much you jump and dance with this story of "others" who supposedly cheated. Neither  the NFL nor the court would take it as an actual defense or qualified rebuttal.
> 
> You did not have to make a fool out of yourself with the garbage you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady cheated, you are okay with cheating as long as an authority doesn't punish you. You are trolling and then making up shit about what I say. I understand you completely. You are trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady and other players and the NFL are the parties to the  CBA, not you , not me. Brady was punished according to the terms of the contract he signed with the NFL.
> 
> You can't handle the truth.....
Click to expand...


pooper and the other cheatriot apologists indeed cannot handle the truth the NFL already has the games outcome decided for the cheats to win cause they want brady to have his fifth ring same as they already had the outcome decided last year with the broncos already had won it two weeks prior to the game so manning could retire with another ring.

oh you showed a pic of jack nicholson so you know old fart style is having a hard on now. those two psychotic nuts scare me because they indeed are psychotic,they have conversations with themselves all the time talking to people who have them on ignore.


----------



## Montrovant

P@triot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the playoffs and Super Bowl are the highest pressure games for any team and any QB, and the QB is generally considered the most important player on any football team, with the greatest ability to affect the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies the problem. This stems from media and fans that truly don't understand football. A great example is Trent Dilfer. He has a Super Bowl ring and he was absolute _awful_. But that Baltimore Ravens defense was legendary and defense wins championships. Just look at the list of Super Bowl winning QB's throughout history:
> 
> Doug Williams (Washington Redskins)
> Mark Rypien (Washington Redskins)
> Jim McMahon (Chicago Bears)
> Phil Sims (NY Giants)
> Jeff Rutledge (NY Giants)
> Brad Johnson (Tampa Bay)
> Trent Dilfer (Baltimore)
> 
> That is a pretty pitiful list of QB's (and that's just off the top of my head). Meanwhile - look at the guys who never won a ring. Dan Marino. Dan Fouts. Jim Kelly. Frank Tarkenton. Warren Moon. All Hall of Famers. But they didn't have the TEAM around them.
Click to expand...


I would not call that list pitiful.  Far from great, but not pitiful.  Dilfer was no better than average, same with Rypien.  Johnson actually had a very good year when the Bucs won the SB (22 TDs to 6 INTs), although the defense was still the driving force behind that team's success.  Williams wasn't a bad QB, but he played on some horrendous Bucs teams.  Simms was perhaps a bit better than average.  When did Rutledge start a Super Bowl?  He was a backup.  You're thinking of Hostetler, who certainly isn't on any lists for the best quarterback, but did play pretty well in very limited playoff opportunities (His teams went 4-1, he threw 7 TDs and 0 INTs, he had a 62.6% completion percentage and 112 QB rating).

As sealy pointed out, however, you are looking at 1 time winners. The list of multiple time winners is : Bart Starr, Jim Plunkett, Eli Manning, Ben Roethlisberger, Bob Griese, Roger Staubach, Peyton Manning, John Elway, Troy Aikman, Terry Bradshaw, Joe Montana, and Tom Brady.  That's a pretty good list of quarterbacks.  Eli Manning and Griese haven't been great, but the rest are at least good if not great quarterbacks.  And Manning played extremely well in the playoffs during both of those Giants Super Bowl runs.

It's unfortunate Marino never won a SB.  If he had, he might be higher on more all-time lists.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Pooper how original, you get that from your butt buddy LA  Ram? LOL!!!
> 
> YOu need to get bett
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You get riled up...
> 
> 
> Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't rile me up, you get me laughing. Anyone that pretends to take Laramsfan seriously is just trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your answer is that no matter how much you jump and dance with this story of "others" who supposedly cheated. Neither  the NFL nor the court would take it as an actual defense or qualified rebuttal.
> 
> You did not have to make a fool out of yourself with the garbage you posted.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady cheated, you are okay with cheating as long as an authority doesn't punish you. You are trolling and then making up shit about what I say. I understand you completely. You are trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady and other players and the NFL are the parties to the  CBA, not you , not me. Brady was punished according to the terms of the contract he signed with the NFL.
> 
> You can't handle the truth.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pooper and the other cheatriot apologists indeed cannot handle the truth the NFL already has the games outcome decided for the cheats to win cause they want brady to have his fifth ring same as they already had the outcome decided last year with the broncos already had won it two weeks prior to the game so manning could retire with another ring.
> 
> oh you showed a pic of jack nicholson so you know old fart style is having a hard on now. those two psychotic nuts scare me because they indeed are psychotic,they have conversations with themselves all the time talking to people who have them on ignore.
Click to expand...

I love it..They wants Brady to stand alone as the greatest, but then want hi to stand with others when it comes to cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension. It ain't going to happen. That is the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
Click to expand...


the fact that Trump is a fan of Brady makes me believe he is no different whatsoever than those other mass murdering bastards Obama and Bush.seriously,I am not joking at all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of his Superbowl loses was a perfect season.  How many average QB's have a perfect season?  None.  You got to be something special to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> No. You have to be a special *team* to do that. Look up the season and it will show you that the New England Patriots were 18-1. It will not say that Tom Brady was 18-1.
> 
> And Brady *didn't* have a "perfect" season. He lost the Super Bowl. The only QB in NFL history to actually have a perfect season is Bob Griese. And nobody would ever make the case that he is "special".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anyone in the HOF is special.
> 
> Griese led the Dolphins to three consecutive Super Bowl appearances, including two Super Bowl victories (VII and VIII). Griese was inducted into the College Football Hall of Fame.  He's a Hall of Famer for winning 2 of 3 Superbowls.
> 
> Brady is 4-6 and soon 5-7 or 4-7. Griese is a HOF'er and he's just a measly 2 for 3.  And 2 for 3 is afuckingmazing!  Just compared to Tom it's not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Different eras, different rules
Click to expand...

as always,another major ass beating suffered by sealy. Griese indeed played in an ear where the competion was much fierce and defenders could mug the recivers.brady would never have lasted in the NFL had he had to play in that ear.lol that truth hurts the cheatiots feelings obviously.


----------



## peabody

sealybobo said:


> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
Click to expand...

You got me there...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> 
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow! Pooper how original, you get that from your butt buddy LA  Ram? LOL!!!
> 
> YOu need to get bett
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You get riled up...
> 
> 
> Did Brady's representatives use your argument when countering the NFL's position?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't rile me up, you get me laughing. Anyone that pretends to take Laramsfan seriously is just trolling.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So your answer is that no matter how much you jump and dance with this story of "others" who supposedly cheated. Neither  the NFL nor the court would take it as an actual defense or qualified rebuttal.
> 
> You did not have to make a fool out of yourself with the garbage you posted.
Click to expand...


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the other hand, the playoffs and Super Bowl are the highest pressure games for any team and any QB, and the QB is generally considered the most important player on any football team, with the greatest ability to affect the outcome.
> 
> 
> 
> And therein lies the problem. This stems from media and fans that truly don't understand football. A great example is Trent Dilfer. He has a Super Bowl ring and he was absolute _awful_. But that Baltimore Ravens defense was legendary and defense wins championships. Just look at the list of Super Bowl winning QB's throughout history:
> 
> Doug Williams (Washington Redskins)
> Mark Rypien (Washington Redskins)
> Jim McMahon (Chicago Bears)
> Phil Sims (NY Giants)
> Jeff Rutledge (NY Giants)
> Brad Johnson (Tampa Bay)
> Trent Dilfer (Baltimore)
> 
> That is a pretty pitiful list of QB's (and that's just off the top of my head). Meanwhile - look at the guys who never won a ring. Dan Marino. Dan Fouts. Jim Kelly. Frank Tarkenton. Warren Moon. All Hall of Famers. But they didn't have the TEAM around them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would not call that list pitiful.  Far from great, but not pitiful.  Dilfer was no better than average, same with Rypien.  Johnson actually had a very good year when the Bucs won the SB (22 TDs to 6 INTs), although the defense was still the driving force behind that team's success.  Williams wasn't a bad QB, but he played on some horrendous Bucs teams.  Simms was perhaps a bit better than average.  When did Rutledge start a Super Bowl?  He was a backup.  You're thinking of Hostetler, who certainly isn't on any lists for the best quarterback, but did play pretty well in very limited playoff opportunities (His teams went 4-1, he threw 7 TDs and 0 INTs, he had a 62.6% completion percentage and 112 QB rating).
> 
> As sealy pointed out, however, you are looking at 1 time winners. The list of multiple time winners is : Bart Starr, Jim Plunkett, Eli Manning, Ben Roethlisberger, Bob Griese, Roger Staubach, Peyton Manning, John Elway, Troy Aikman, Terry Bradshaw, Joe Montana, and Tom Brady.  That's a pretty good list of quarterbacks.  Eli Manning and Griese haven't been great, but the rest are at least good if not great quarterbacks.  And Manning played extremely well in the playoffs during both of those Giants Super Bowl runs.
> 
> It's unfortunate Marino never won a SB.  If he had, he might be higher on more all-time lists.
Click to expand...


Jim Plunkett is probably one of the most underrated quarterbacks. He won two Super Bowls and a Heisman Trophy.


----------



## ChrisL

11 Reasons Why Tom Brady Might Be the Greatest Quarterback Ever


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 55 more hours to go until we know the final score.
> 
> 
> 
> as I said,i am betting the NFL wants brady to have ring # 5 same as they wanted Manning to go out and retire on top with another ring so they have it rigged for them to win another.we will see. i can almost guarantee one thing,it will be close and down to the wire,they always are because the NFL rigs it that way cause they want the cheats to show they had a tough climb but in the end because they are the PATRIOTS,they win in the end with close battles.
Click to expand...

Alex, so you think the games are rigged? It seems you do since you agreed to Larams  post. 

So if the games are rigged then how does one cheat?


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> pooper and the other cheatriot apologists indeed cannot handle the truth the NFL already has the games outcome decided for the cheats to win cause they want brady to have his fifth ring same as they already had the outcome decided last year with the broncos already had won it two weeks prior to the game so manning could retire with another ring.
> 
> oh you showed a pic of jack nicholson so you know old fart style is having a hard on now. those two psychotic nuts scare me because they indeed are psychotic,they have conversations with themselves all the time talking to people who have them on ignore.



That would only apply if you really had anyone on ignore, since you don't it doesn't apply. It just proves you lie and lie and lie. That is why rightwinger owns your punk ass.


----------



## P@triot

Papageorgio said:


> Jim Plunkett is probably one of the most underrated quarterbacks. He won two Super Bowls and a Heisman Trophy.


I've always had tremendous respect for Plunkett. I'm not sure I would ever consider him among the elite legends, but he was definitely a heck of a football player. Tough. Gritty. Effective.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> 11 Reasons Why Tom Brady Might Be the Greatest Quarterback Ever


11 Reasons why ChrisL worships Tom Brady:

She's a Patriots fanatic
She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic

She's a Patriots fanatic


----------



## P@triot

Papageorgio said:


> Jim Plunkett is probably one of the most underrated quarterbacks. He won two Super Bowls and a Heisman Trophy.


I think the most underrated player in NFL history was Roger Craig. That guy was the most complete football player I've ever seen. One hell of a RB. Best pass receiving RB in NFL history. Best blocking tailback in NFL history. He was so versatile. Never got the credit he deserved because everyone focuses on QB's.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that Trump is a fan of Brady makes me believe he is no different whatsoever than those other mass murdering bastards Obama and Bush.seriously,I am not joking at all.
Click to expand...

Please tell me you will watch the Superbowl?!!


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Reasons Why Tom Brady Might Be the Greatest Quarterback Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Reasons why ChrisL worships Tom Brady:
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
Click to expand...

She's like the white girls in metro Detroit. They are in love with the red wings.

Do you think she'd love the Miami dolphins if she lived in Florida? Probably not.

We have had great baseball, basketball and hockey teams. The girls are always into winning teams. You see them wearing Ben Wallace, Steve yzerman or Miguel Cabrera jerseys.

But when the teams losing the girls go by bye


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that Trump is a fan of Brady makes me believe he is no different whatsoever than those other mass murdering bastards Obama and Bush.seriously,I am not joking at all.
Click to expand...

Brady is a fan of trumps. Trump is just happy to have any celebrity endorse him or be seen with him


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 55 more hours to go until we know the final score.
> 
> 
> 
> as I said,i am betting the NFL wants brady to have ring # 5 same as they wanted Manning to go out and retire on top with another ring so they have it rigged for them to win another.we will see. i can almost guarantee one thing,it will be close and down to the wire,they always are because the NFL rigs it that way cause they want the cheats to show they had a tough climb but in the end because they are the PATRIOTS,they win in the end with close battles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alex, so you think the games are rigged? It seems you do since you agreed to Larams  post.
> 
> So if the games are rigged then how does one cheat?
Click to expand...

And do both teams know or only 1? Detroit gets mad when they cheat and let Dallas win. But do the lions organization know it's happening?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Plunkett is probably one of the most underrated quarterbacks. He won two Super Bowls and a Heisman Trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always had tremendous respect for Plunkett. I'm not sure I would ever consider him among the elite legends, but he was definitely a heck of a football player. Tough. Gritty. Effective.
Click to expand...

and better than shady brady as well.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> About 55 more hours to go until we know the final score.
> 
> 
> 
> as I said,i am betting the NFL wants brady to have ring # 5 same as they wanted Manning to go out and retire on top with another ring so they have it rigged for them to win another.we will see. i can almost guarantee one thing,it will be close and down to the wire,they always are because the NFL rigs it that way cause they want the cheats to show they had a tough climb but in the end because they are the PATRIOTS,they win in the end with close battles.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Alex, so you think the games are rigged? It seems you do since you agreed to Larams  post.
> 
> So if the games are rigged then how does one cheat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And do both teams know or only 1? Detroit gets mad when they cheat and let Dallas win. But do the lions organization know it's happening?
Click to expand...


If its rigged both teams have to know, otherwise one might screw up and win at the wrong time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that Trump is a fan of Brady makes me believe he is no different whatsoever than those other mass murdering bastards Obama and Bush.seriously,I am not joking at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is a fan of trumps. Trump is just happy to have any celebrity endorse him or be seen with him
Click to expand...


not true.Trump said he thought the punishment he gave bray was too severe which tells me he is corrupt same as the NFL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Reasons Why Tom Brady Might Be the Greatest Quarterback Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Reasons why ChrisL worships Tom Brady:
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
Click to expand...


she has her head so much up Bradys ass that right and wrong makes no difference to her. same as old fart style,she takes it so serious when shady brady is exposed as though he is along time friend she grew up with or something the way she goes into meltdown mode when she hears the truth the cheatriots have created the worst scandal in sports since the black sox scandal that same as OFS.

I  am glad this conversation is online.I honestly think the way they take it so personal,those two particular,that they would stab you in the back with a knife in the middle of and alley if you had this conversation with them.seriously,I am not kidding around despite the laughing smiley.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No what?  No, you didn't mean to say Brady is a major cause of PC and participation trophies?  No, you aren't willing to expound on your statement?  No, you don't want to make yourself look foolish any more?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how Alex is owned by you! Lol! Nice work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned how?
Click to expand...


without saying it,he means you own all the patriot apologists.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
Click to expand...


which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is dishonest and a fool, pretty simple to see and he keeps backing himself into corners because of the stupid stuff he says and then cries that we hold him to his words. Hate will do that to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papa: "He is dishonest and a fool.."
> 
> When  a person cannot  cogently discuss the issue they resort to personal attacks...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because you've never resorted to personal attacks in this thread, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Love how Alex is owned by you! Lol! Nice work!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Owned how?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> without saying it,he means you own all the patriot apologists.lol
Click to expand...

I don't think he knows what he is saying, he takes direction from the voices in his head.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> This issue is he was suspended and is still considered by many as a great QB. You seem to think you have a moral authority and that trumps everything else.
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
Click to expand...

excellent.well said.

you are making far too much sense for the cheatriot apologists to comprehend since that  backs up what I was saying before that ON camera,of course all these former NFL  OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him.

here is a PERFECT example of how you cant believe anything celebritys say on camera.this is a true life story.

Here in kc,my local sports station was saying that elvis grbec deserved the be the starting quarterback over rich gannon when they were both playing for the chiefs.none of the chiefs fans wanted grbec as the starter so anytime someone called in and tried to explain WHY Gannon should be the starter,the announcers belittled them and tried defending Grbec.

 well guess what? they are at a restaraunt that night when  they were broadcasting and talking about that so my buddy wrote something down and went over to them and asked them to read it because it was a critical piece  of grbeck and they did read it on air but of course they then went on and tried to promote grbecks accomplishments and say gannons were not anywhere as good as his and justify why grbec was the right choice to be the starter.

 well after the broadcast was over,my buddy went over to them and thanked them for reading that on the air for him saying-"thanks for reading that on the air for me,I know you disagree with me and what i said and all but i still wanted to thank you for reading that  as you did."


well guess what? HERE is where it gets very interesting.

after my friend said that to them they then said back to him-Oh no we agree with you. we actually do agree with you 100% on this.Its just that we cant say that on the air and say that grbec should not be the starter and Gannon should or we will get fired and lose our jobs.'

true life story and if you cheatriot apologists dont want to believe that,thats on you and your problem to deal with. But that right there is a perfect example of what alex was just saying that OFF THE RECORD,NFL people will say an entire different thing about Brady that what they really think. somethign like gannon should be the starter they of course are not going to be worried about they dont know like me recording them and sending it to the chiefs headquarters where if a famous player like bradshaw is concerned,is he comes out and tells the truth to someone like me that gets him on tape,well he will lose his job if his bosses at CBS hears that tape.

this of course is too much logic and common sense so the cheatriots apologists brains will be overloaded afthere all these facts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hype?  Seriously?  The man owns every meaningful post season record for a quarterback but you think he's nothing but "hype"?  It's like saying Michael Phelps wasn't really that good of a swimmer...or that Tiger Woods wasn't a dominant golfer!  You Brady haters get more pathetic with each Patriot's victory.  So it Brady wins does that mean you admit he's good?  Why do I doubt that...
> 
> 
> 
> Difference is that Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
Click to expand...


OFS as always can only cry in defeat.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.



those are just a FEW of several DOZENS he is not even in the same breath as.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So now you're claiming to be not only a youth football coach but a lawyer who has his own broadcast and speaks to players who give you the real scoop about how they feel about Tom Brady?  You're so full of shit, Phallics it's laughable!
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever...........Also, I was just featured in a motorsports magazine with my 10 year old son and  my badged Indian Motorcycle   and will be taking my role as Chief Justice with my son acting as my Law Clerk  listening to various lawyers and law students  argue cases regarding the BMI _(Broadcast Music, Inc_) and copyright issues in a couple of weeks, as well as reviewing and deciding various cases for the ethics committee where attorneys have screwed up.
> 
> Unlike you we all have lives outside of USMB.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL...and what a life it is!  You're a regular Walter Mitty!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL I have shared  all proofs of that life you call a fake to various members here ....even will have a few on  my show if they want..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd love to watch your show, Walter!  When does it air?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is on the internet and no I do not want you around it....you are a jerk and a clown.
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rationalize, justify all because it is Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excellent.well said.
> 
> you are making far too much sense for the cheatriot apologists to comprehend since that  backs up what I was saying before that ON camera,of course all these former NFL  OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him.
> 
> here is a PERFECT example of how you cant believe anything celebritys say on camera.this is a true life story.
> 
> Here in kc,my local sports station was saying that elvis grbec deserved the be the starting quarterback over rich gannon when they were both playing for the chiefs.none of the chiefs fans wanted grbec as the starter so anytime someone called in and tried to explain WHY Gannon should be the starter,the announcers belittled them and tried defending Grbec.
> 
> well guess what? they are at a restaraunt that night when  they were broadcasting and talking about that so my buddy wrote something down and went over to them and asked them to read it because it was a critical piece  of grbeck and they did read it on air but of course they then went on and tried to promote grbecks accomplishments and say gannons were not anywhere as good as his and justify why grbec was the right choice to be the starter.
> 
> well after the broadcast was over,my buddy went over to them and thanked them for reading that on the air for him saying-"thanks for reading that on the air for me,I know you disagree with me and what i said and all but i still wanted to thank you for reading that  as you did."
> 
> 
> well guess what? HERE is where it gets very interesting.
> 
> after my friend said that to them they then said back to him-Oh no we agree with you. we actually do agree with you 100% on this.Its just that we cant say that on the air and say that grbec should not be the starter and Gannon should or we will get fired and lose our jobs.'
> 
> true life story and if you cheatriot apologists dont want to believe that,thats on you and your problem to deal with. But that right there is a perfect example of what alex was just saying that OFF THE RECORD,NFL people will say an entire different thing about Brady that what they really think. somethign like gannon should be the starter they of course are not going to be worried about they dont know like me recording them and sending it to the chiefs headquarters where if a famous player like bradshaw is concerned,is he comes out and tells the truth to someone like me that gets him on tape,well he will lose his job if his bosses at CBS hears that tape.
> 
> this of course is too much logic and common sense so the cheatriots apologists brains will be overloaded afthere all these facts.
Click to expand...

"all these former NFL OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him."

Oh yes, to those who make their money from the NFL in pone way or another...many will not bite the hand that feeds them and will say the PC thing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've maintained that you have zero tolerance for cheaters...correct?  I assume that you turned those players on your team who you were 100% certain were taking steroids into the NCAA?
> 
> Because if you didn't then your team cheated and according to your "standard" that makes you a cheater because you knew it was going on!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry buttercup - it doesn't work that way. No matter how hard you try, you'll *never* be able to assign their sins to me. I _earned_ my 100% clean conscious.
> 
> For starters - having integrity doesn't make me the world's police. I didn't concern myself with what other people were doing. My focus was on my responsibilities. That's one of progressives biggest problems. They are so obsessed with what everyone _else_ is doing. It makes their envy cultivate and grow.
> 
> In addition - it was a different era back then. The NCAA didn't have a website. There was no such thing as Facebook, Twitter, etc. I honestly had no idea how to contact the NCAA even if I wanted to. It's not like the local phone book listed the number to the NCAA. Same with the conference. Even our program didn't have a process to report and then protect "whistleblowers".
Click to expand...



I love it when someone else other than me and alex takes Old fart style to school.always nice seeing NEW blood come in and own him.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic contention is that Brady is the "best" because of *team* accomplishments. Either point to his personal accomplishments or move along. Your argument is failing miserably. Now you're so desperate - you're trying to pretend like you don't understand (because you can't make a logical, rational case).
Click to expand...

welcome to the world of old fart style.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, we've got another delusional Pats hater.  Great.  Why are you even posting here?  You don't even watch NFL football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do *not* "hate" the Patriots. Not even a little. And I've forgotten more about football than everyone else here on this thread _combined_. I watch more than enough NFL to tell you that Brady isn't even remotely in the discussion for GOAT. I've watched him play _hundreds_ of games.
Click to expand...


well you might want to tell sealy this that brady is the biggest fraud ever and not even one of the top 20 best in the modern day of quarterbacks since he was saying that since i have not watched him in years I dont count.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excellent.well said.
> 
> you are making far too much sense for the cheatriot apologists to comprehend since that  backs up what I was saying before that ON camera,of course all these former NFL  OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him.
> 
> here is a PERFECT example of how you cant believe anything celebritys say on camera.this is a true life story.
> 
> Here in kc,my local sports station was saying that elvis grbec deserved the be the starting quarterback over rich gannon when they were both playing for the chiefs.none of the chiefs fans wanted grbec as the starter so anytime someone called in and tried to explain WHY Gannon should be the starter,the announcers belittled them and tried defending Grbec.
> 
> well guess what? they are at a restaraunt that night when  they were broadcasting and talking about that so my buddy wrote something down and went over to them and asked them to read it because it was a critical piece  of grbeck and they did read it on air but of course they then went on and tried to promote grbecks accomplishments and say gannons were not anywhere as good as his and justify why grbec was the right choice to be the starter.
> 
> well after the broadcast was over,my buddy went over to them and thanked them for reading that on the air for him saying-"thanks for reading that on the air for me,I know you disagree with me and what i said and all but i still wanted to thank you for reading that  as you did."
> 
> 
> well guess what? HERE is where it gets very interesting.
> 
> after my friend said that to them they then said back to him-Oh no we agree with you. we actually do agree with you 100% on this.Its just that we cant say that on the air and say that grbec should not be the starter and Gannon should or we will get fired and lose our jobs.'
> 
> true life story and if you cheatriot apologists dont want to believe that,thats on you and your problem to deal with. But that right there is a perfect example of what alex was just saying that OFF THE RECORD,NFL people will say an entire different thing about Brady that what they really think. somethign like gannon should be the starter they of course are not going to be worried about they dont know like me recording them and sending it to the chiefs headquarters where if a famous player like bradshaw is concerned,is he comes out and tells the truth to someone like me that gets him on tape,well he will lose his job if his bosses at CBS hears that tape.
> 
> this of course is too much logic and common sense so the cheatriots apologists brains will be overloaded afthere all these facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "all these former NFL OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him."
> 
> Oh yes, to those who make their money from the NFL in pone way or another...many will not bite the hand that feeds them and will say the PC thing.
Click to expand...


as I said,that logic and common sense even a child can understand,doesnt register with these cheatriot apologists they so much have their head up his ass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks, it's just fun to egg him on and on and catch him in hypocrisy. It has been amusing to see you squirm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
Click to expand...


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excellent.well said.
> 
> you are making far too much sense for the cheatriot apologists to comprehend since that  backs up what I was saying before that ON camera,of course all these former NFL  OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him.
> 
> here is a PERFECT example of how you cant believe anything celebritys say on camera.this is a true life story.
> 
> Here in kc,my local sports station was saying that elvis grbec deserved the be the starting quarterback over rich gannon when they were both playing for the chiefs.none of the chiefs fans wanted grbec as the starter so anytime someone called in and tried to explain WHY Gannon should be the starter,the announcers belittled them and tried defending Grbec.
> 
> well guess what? they are at a restaraunt that night when  they were broadcasting and talking about that so my buddy wrote something down and went over to them and asked them to read it because it was a critical piece  of grbeck and they did read it on air but of course they then went on and tried to promote grbecks accomplishments and say gannons were not anywhere as good as his and justify why grbec was the right choice to be the starter.
> 
> well after the broadcast was over,my buddy went over to them and thanked them for reading that on the air for him saying-"thanks for reading that on the air for me,I know you disagree with me and what i said and all but i still wanted to thank you for reading that  as you did."
> 
> 
> well guess what? HERE is where it gets very interesting.
> 
> after my friend said that to them they then said back to him-Oh no we agree with you. we actually do agree with you 100% on this.Its just that we cant say that on the air and say that grbec should not be the starter and Gannon should or we will get fired and lose our jobs.'
> 
> true life story and if you cheatriot apologists dont want to believe that,thats on you and your problem to deal with. But that right there is a perfect example of what alex was just saying that OFF THE RECORD,NFL people will say an entire different thing about Brady that what they really think. somethign like gannon should be the starter they of course are not going to be worried about they dont know like me recording them and sending it to the chiefs headquarters where if a famous player like bradshaw is concerned,is he comes out and tells the truth to someone like me that gets him on tape,well he will lose his job if his bosses at CBS hears that tape.
> 
> this of course is too much logic and common sense so the cheatriots apologists brains will be overloaded afthere all these facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "all these former NFL OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him."
> 
> Oh yes, to those who make their money from the NFL in pone way or another...many will not bite the hand that feeds them and will say the PC thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as I said,that logic and common sense even a child can understand,doesnt register with these cheatriot apologists they so much have their head up his ass.
Click to expand...

They have been trying to abrogate the standard of review and  punishment that Brady actually agreed to. These jujubees just don't get it, Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar who destroyed evidence and was suspended in accordance with the tribunal _HE SELECTED_ when he signed the CBA...


----------



## Montrovant

P@triot said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Plunkett is probably one of the most underrated quarterbacks. He won two Super Bowls and a Heisman Trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most underrated player in NFL history was Roger Craig. That guy was the most complete football player I've ever seen. One hell of a RB. Best pass receiving RB in NFL history. Best blocking tailback in NFL history. He was so versatile. Never got the credit he deserved because everyone focuses on QB's.
Click to expand...


Better receiving back than Faulk?  Matt Forte (who owns the single season reception mark for a RB)?  Larry Centers, who had more receptions than any RB in league history?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that Trump is a fan of Brady makes me believe he is no different whatsoever than those other mass murdering bastards Obama and Bush.seriously,I am not joking at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is a fan of trumps. Trump is just happy to have any celebrity endorse him or be seen with him
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not true.Trump said he thought the punishment he gave bray was too severe which tells me he is corrupt same as the NFL.
Click to expand...

What is not true? Brady is a trump supporter. Did trump say that before Brady endorsed him? When did trump say the punishment was too harsh?

And trump is as corrupt as the nfl


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not rationalizing anything, just stating the facts. The fact you cannot accept what others opinions are, are own you and you alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
Click to expand...

Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.


----------



## Synthaholic

Montana.

So sad about Tebow.


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
Click to expand...


That's an odd metric.


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an odd metric.
Click to expand...

OK how about this. If the 14 who said Brady is not the best can all agree who is better, then we have a discussion.

The only one who comes close is Montana and I'm not going to reward him for making it to 3 less superbowls. And when Brady goes to another Superbowl then he will have gone to twice as many superbowls as Joe.

And no pressure because he already has as many rings as Joe. If he wins this year that should shut the haters up.

Tom Brady has been to more finals than Michael jordan


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> 
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an odd metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK how about this. If the 14 who said Brady is not the best can all agree who is better, then we have a discussion.
> 
> The only one who comes close is Montana and I'm not going to reward him for making it to 3 less superbowls. And when Brady goes to another Superbowl then he will have gone to twice as many superbowls as Joe.
> 
> And no pressure because he already has as many rings as Joe. If he wins this year that should shut the haters up.
> 
> Tom Brady has been to more finals than Michael jordan
Click to expand...

It is not who is better, it is whether Brady can ever be considered as the greatest due to his cheating, lying destruction of evidence and suspension. Those who have any regard to society and ethics will hands down say no. Those who have questionable ethical standards will say yes.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> 
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an odd metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK how about this. If the 14 who said Brady is not the best can all agree who is better, then we have a discussion.
> 
> The only one who comes close is Montana and I'm not going to reward him for making it to 3 less superbowls. And when Brady goes to another Superbowl then he will have gone to twice as many superbowls as Joe.
> 
> And no pressure because he already has as many rings as Joe. If he wins this year that should shut the haters up.
> 
> Tom Brady has been to more finals than Michael jordan
Click to expand...


Brady played for one coach and one system and a very good coach and a great system at that. Not many QBs are able to do that and it has been advantageous to Brady. I consider that when considering Brady.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an odd metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK how about this. If the 14 who said Brady is not the best can all agree who is better, then we have a discussion.
> 
> The only one who comes close is Montana and I'm not going to reward him for making it to 3 less superbowls. And when Brady goes to another Superbowl then he will have gone to twice as many superbowls as Joe.
> 
> And no pressure because he already has as many rings as Joe. If he wins this year that should shut the haters up.
> 
> Tom Brady has been to more finals than Michael jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady played for one coach and one system and a very good coach and a great system at that. Not many QBs are able to do that and it has been advantageous to Brady. I consider that when considering Brady.
Click to expand...

Oh I get it. He was fortunate to play in a great program but he's also a huge part of that program. He did it 4 out of 6 times. Soon to be 5 of 7, or 4 of 7. Wow!

Think about how long he has played and how many more games he has played than Matthew Stafford because Brady goes deep into the playoffs almost every year.  Probably another season worth.

Look how great QBs cry when they win one. Aaron rogers is the best today if you ask me but he's only pulled it off once. 

Bradys the best. Montana is only great because he won superbowls and he had great teams too.

The greatest physical specimen is? Who's the one guy you think would have done better in new england? Marino? Maybe. Russell Wilson? Possibly. Aaron rogers? Maybe. I get it bradys not the greatest quarterback to watch ever, but he is the goat.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
Click to expand...


18.


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Reasons Why Tom Brady Might Be the Greatest Quarterback Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Reasons why ChrisL worships Tom Brady:
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Reasons Why Tom Brady Might Be the Greatest Quarterback Ever
> 
> 
> 
> 11 Reasons why ChrisL worships Tom Brady:
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> She's a Patriots fanatic
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> She's like the white girls in metro Detroit. They are in love with the red wings.
> 
> Do you think she'd love the Miami dolphins if she lived in Florida? Probably not.
> 
> We have had great baseball, basketball and hockey teams. The girls are always into winning teams. You see them wearing Ben Wallace, Steve yzerman or Miguel Cabrera jerseys.
> 
> But when the teams losing the girls go by bye
Click to expand...


I've been watching football since I was a teenager, and I liked the pats since they stunk back in the 90s with Bledsoe.


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh geez, we've got another delusional Pats hater.  Great.  Why are you even posting here?  You don't even watch NFL football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do *not* "hate" the Patriots. Not even a little. And I've forgotten more about football than everyone else here on this thread _combined_. I watch more than enough NFL to tell you that Brady isn't even remotely in the discussion for GOAT. I've watched him play _hundreds_ of games.
Click to expand...


So let me get this straight...Brett Favre thinks Tom Brady is the best ever...Troy Aikman thinks Tom Brady is the best ever...Terry Bradshaw thinks Tom Brady is the best ever...Joe Namath thinks Tom Brady is the best ever...but YOU know more about football and playing the position of quarterback in the NFL than all those Hall of Famers?  Is that what you're telling us, Patriot?


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
Click to expand...


For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes a QB great?
> 
> 
> 
> Their ability to throw the ball.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said Brady is not because his achievements are team achievements, but you haven't said what the others on your list did or had that made them so much better than Brady (or any other QB).  Brady certainly doesn't have much mobility.....but neither did Marino.  Brady doesn't have the best arm strength, but someone like Michael Vick did and he wasn't great.
> 
> To look specifically at Marino, who certainly was great, Brady has a higher career completion %, better TD to INT ratio, more total TDs, more total yards, more yards per attempt, more yards per game, and a higher QB rating.  Brady also had a season with 50 TD passes.  Brady has 3 Super Bowl MVPs.
> Marino, of course, did what he did in a time with somewhat different rules.
> 
> Are those all team achievements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally! Someone makes an _actual_, intelligent case for why Tom Brady is the best QB ever - instead of some stupid team stat like "he won 26 playoff games". Kudos my friend.
> 
> To answer you question: Marino had the arm to make throws Brady can't even fantasize about making. Marino had a lighting quick release that no other QB could ever come close to. Marino completely shattered, then rewrote the record book. No QB ever held as many passing records as Dan Marino. When he retired, there were some records where he was #1, #2, and #3 in that category. Do you have any idea how ISANE that is? Has Brady even held the top two spots for a single record - much less the top three in _multiple_ records? In just his second season in the NFL - Dan Marino set the NFL record for passing TD's in a season with 48 (completely obliterating the previous record). In Brady's second season in the NFL, he was riding the bench. He wasn't even freaking good enough to start - much less shatter major records.
> 
> Look at the records Marino still holds - they are jaw-dropping numbers:
> 
> Most season leading the league in pass completions (6): 1984–1986, 1988, 1992, 1997
> 
> Most games with 450+ passing yards (career): 4
> 
> Most touchdown passes, first three seasons in NFL: 96
Click to expand...


You want a "jaw dropping" number?  How about this one!  In Dan Marino's career he threw 420 touchdowns.  In Tom Brady's career he has throw 456 touchdowns so far.  Fairly similar stats all things considered.  Where they differ however is interceptions.  Over Dan Marino's career he threw 252 interceptions compared to the 152 interceptions that Tom Brady has thrown.  That's a HUNDRED more interceptions for Marino.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> 
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's an odd metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK how about this. If the 14 who said Brady is not the best can all agree who is better, then we have a discussion.
> 
> The only one who comes close is Montana and I'm not going to reward him for making it to 3 less superbowls. And when Brady goes to another Superbowl then he will have gone to twice as many superbowls as Joe.
> 
> And no pressure because he already has as many rings as Joe. If he wins this year that should shut the haters up.
> 
> Tom Brady has been to more finals than Michael jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady played for one coach and one system and a very good coach and a great system at that. Not many QBs are able to do that and it has been advantageous to Brady. I consider that when considering Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get it. He was fortunate to play in a great program but he's also a huge part of that program. He did it 4 out of 6 times. Soon to be 5 of 7, or 4 of 7. Wow!
> 
> Think about how long he has played and how many more games he has played than Matthew Stafford because Brady goes deep into the playoffs almost every year.  Probably another season worth.
> 
> Look how great QBs cry when they win one. Aaron rogers is the best today if you ask me but he's only pulled it off once.
> 
> Bradys the best. Montana is only great because he won superbowls and he had great teams too.
> 
> The greatest physical specimen is? Who's the one guy you think would have done better in new england? Marino? Maybe. Russell Wilson? Possibly. Aaron rogers? Maybe. I get it bradys not the greatest quarterback to watch ever, but he is the goat.
Click to expand...


Manning played for how many coaches? In the Belichick system, I bet a mediocre QB would excel. Do you think Brady would have been as good playing in Cleveland with different coaches and terrible management?

I consider Brady top five but is was coached by one of the greatest of all time.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an odd metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK how about this. If the 14 who said Brady is not the best can all agree who is better, then we have a discussion.
> 
> The only one who comes close is Montana and I'm not going to reward him for making it to 3 less superbowls. And when Brady goes to another Superbowl then he will have gone to twice as many superbowls as Joe.
> 
> And no pressure because he already has as many rings as Joe. If he wins this year that should shut the haters up.
> 
> Tom Brady has been to more finals than Michael jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady played for one coach and one system and a very good coach and a great system at that. Not many QBs are able to do that and it has been advantageous to Brady. I consider that when considering Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get it. He was fortunate to play in a great program but he's also a huge part of that program. He did it 4 out of 6 times. Soon to be 5 of 7, or 4 of 7. Wow!
> 
> Think about how long he has played and how many more games he has played than Matthew Stafford because Brady goes deep into the playoffs almost every year.  Probably another season worth.
> 
> Look how great QBs cry when they win one. Aaron rogers is the best today if you ask me but he's only pulled it off once.
> 
> Bradys the best. Montana is only great because he won superbowls and he had great teams too.
> 
> The greatest physical specimen is? Who's the one guy you think would have done better in new england? Marino? Maybe. Russell Wilson? Possibly. Aaron rogers? Maybe. I get it bradys not the greatest quarterback to watch ever, but he is the goat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manning played for how many coaches? In the Belichick system, I bet a mediocre QB would excel. Do you think Brady would have been as good playing in Cleveland with different coaches and terrible management?
> 
> I consider Brady top five but is was coached by one of the greatest of all time.
Click to expand...


And?  All good QBs have a good coach at some point in their careers.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's an odd metric.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK how about this. If the 14 who said Brady is not the best can all agree who is better, then we have a discussion.
> 
> The only one who comes close is Montana and I'm not going to reward him for making it to 3 less superbowls. And when Brady goes to another Superbowl then he will have gone to twice as many superbowls as Joe.
> 
> And no pressure because he already has as many rings as Joe. If he wins this year that should shut the haters up.
> 
> Tom Brady has been to more finals than Michael jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady played for one coach and one system and a very good coach and a great system at that. Not many QBs are able to do that and it has been advantageous to Brady. I consider that when considering Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get it. He was fortunate to play in a great program but he's also a huge part of that program. He did it 4 out of 6 times. Soon to be 5 of 7, or 4 of 7. Wow!
> 
> Think about how long he has played and how many more games he has played than Matthew Stafford because Brady goes deep into the playoffs almost every year.  Probably another season worth.
> 
> Look how great QBs cry when they win one. Aaron rogers is the best today if you ask me but he's only pulled it off once.
> 
> Bradys the best. Montana is only great because he won superbowls and he had great teams too.
> 
> The greatest physical specimen is? Who's the one guy you think would have done better in new england? Marino? Maybe. Russell Wilson? Possibly. Aaron rogers? Maybe. I get it bradys not the greatest quarterback to watch ever, but he is the goat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manning played for how many coaches? In the Belichick system, I bet a mediocre QB would excel. Do you think Brady would have been as good playing in Cleveland with different coaches and terrible management?
> 
> I consider Brady top five but is was coached by one of the greatest of all time.
Click to expand...


What's made the Brady/Belichick partnership work so well though, Papa is that Brady is able to seamlessly handle major changes to the offensive game plan from year to year and even from half to half.  You can have the greatest coach in the world but if the players that he coaches can't handle what he's giving them then they aren't going to be successful.  They tried to change the offense that Manning was playing that last year in Denver and he really struggled so they went back to what Peyton was comfortable with.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
Click to expand...

Even if he did. So what? 4 game suspension is all it was worth. I wish the lions were cheaters/winners


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes a QB great?
> 
> 
> 
> Their ability to throw the ball.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said Brady is not because his achievements are team achievements, but you haven't said what the others on your list did or had that made them so much better than Brady (or any other QB).  Brady certainly doesn't have much mobility.....but neither did Marino.  Brady doesn't have the best arm strength, but someone like Michael Vick did and he wasn't great.
> 
> To look specifically at Marino, who certainly was great, Brady has a higher career completion %, better TD to INT ratio, more total TDs, more total yards, more yards per attempt, more yards per game, and a higher QB rating.  Brady also had a season with 50 TD passes.  Brady has 3 Super Bowl MVPs.
> Marino, of course, did what he did in a time with somewhat different rules.
> 
> Are those all team achievements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally! Someone makes an _actual_, intelligent case for why Tom Brady is the best QB ever - instead of some stupid team stat like "he won 26 playoff games". Kudos my friend.
> 
> To answer you question: Marino had the arm to make throws Brady can't even fantasize about making. Marino had a lighting quick release that no other QB could ever come close to. Marino completely shattered, then rewrote the record book. No QB ever held as many passing records as Dan Marino. When he retired, there were some records where he was #1, #2, and #3 in that category. Do you have any idea how ISANE that is? Has Brady even held the top two spots for a single record - much less the top three in _multiple_ records? In just his second season in the NFL - Dan Marino set the NFL record for passing TD's in a season with 48 (completely obliterating the previous record). In Brady's second season in the NFL, he was riding the bench. He wasn't even freaking good enough to start - much less shatter major records.
> 
> Look at the records Marino still holds - they are jaw-dropping numbers:
> 
> Most season leading the league in pass completions (6): 1984–1986, 1988, 1992, 1997
> 
> Most games with 450+ passing yards (career): 4
> 
> Most touchdown passes, first three seasons in NFL: 96
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a "jaw dropping" number?  How about this one!  In Dan Marino's career he threw 420 touchdowns.  In Tom Brady's career he has throw 456 touchdowns so far.  Fairly similar stats all things considered.  Where they differ however is interceptions.  Over Dan Marino's career he threw 252 interceptions compared to the 152 interceptions that Tom Brady has thrown.  That's a HUNDRED more interceptions for Marino.
Click to expand...

And in a game of inches that's the difference between zero superbowls and 7.

Did Marino even make a Superbowl?

Who cares how good you are beating up regular season teams. Win in the playoffs loser. Lol


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes a QB great?
> 
> 
> 
> Their ability to throw the ball.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said Brady is not because his achievements are team achievements, but you haven't said what the others on your list did or had that made them so much better than Brady (or any other QB).  Brady certainly doesn't have much mobility.....but neither did Marino.  Brady doesn't have the best arm strength, but someone like Michael Vick did and he wasn't great.
> 
> To look specifically at Marino, who certainly was great, Brady has a higher career completion %, better TD to INT ratio, more total TDs, more total yards, more yards per attempt, more yards per game, and a higher QB rating.  Brady also had a season with 50 TD passes.  Brady has 3 Super Bowl MVPs.
> Marino, of course, did what he did in a time with somewhat different rules.
> 
> Are those all team achievements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally! Someone makes an _actual_, intelligent case for why Tom Brady is the best QB ever - instead of some stupid team stat like "he won 26 playoff games". Kudos my friend.
> 
> To answer you question: Marino had the arm to make throws Brady can't even fantasize about making. Marino had a lighting quick release that no other QB could ever come close to. Marino completely shattered, then rewrote the record book. No QB ever held as many passing records as Dan Marino. When he retired, there were some records where he was #1, #2, and #3 in that category. Do you have any idea how ISANE that is? Has Brady even held the top two spots for a single record - much less the top three in _multiple_ records? In just his second season in the NFL - Dan Marino set the NFL record for passing TD's in a season with 48 (completely obliterating the previous record). In Brady's second season in the NFL, he was riding the bench. He wasn't even freaking good enough to start - much less shatter major records.
> 
> Look at the records Marino still holds - they are jaw-dropping numbers:
> 
> Most season leading the league in pass completions (6): 1984–1986, 1988, 1992, 1997
> 
> Most games with 450+ passing yards (career): 4
> 
> Most touchdown passes, first three seasons in NFL: 96
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a "jaw dropping" number?  How about this one!  In Dan Marino's career he threw 420 touchdowns.  In Tom Brady's career he has throw 456 touchdowns so far.  Fairly similar stats all things considered.  Where they differ however is interceptions.  Over Dan Marino's career he threw 252 interceptions compared to the 152 interceptions that Tom Brady has thrown.  That's a HUNDRED more interceptions for Marino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in a game of inches that's the difference between zero superbowls and 7.
> 
> Did Marino even make a Superbowl?
> 
> Who cares how good you are beating up regular season teams. Win in the playoffs loser. Lol
Click to expand...


Marino went to one...and his team got spanked!  Never took the Dolphins to another.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What makes a QB great?
> 
> 
> 
> Their ability to throw the ball.
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've said Brady is not because his achievements are team achievements, but you haven't said what the others on your list did or had that made them so much better than Brady (or any other QB).  Brady certainly doesn't have much mobility.....but neither did Marino.  Brady doesn't have the best arm strength, but someone like Michael Vick did and he wasn't great.
> 
> To look specifically at Marino, who certainly was great, Brady has a higher career completion %, better TD to INT ratio, more total TDs, more total yards, more yards per attempt, more yards per game, and a higher QB rating.  Brady also had a season with 50 TD passes.  Brady has 3 Super Bowl MVPs.
> Marino, of course, did what he did in a time with somewhat different rules.
> 
> Are those all team achievements?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Finally! Someone makes an _actual_, intelligent case for why Tom Brady is the best QB ever - instead of some stupid team stat like "he won 26 playoff games". Kudos my friend.
> 
> To answer you question: Marino had the arm to make throws Brady can't even fantasize about making. Marino had a lighting quick release that no other QB could ever come close to. Marino completely shattered, then rewrote the record book. No QB ever held as many passing records as Dan Marino. When he retired, there were some records where he was #1, #2, and #3 in that category. Do you have any idea how ISANE that is? Has Brady even held the top two spots for a single record - much less the top three in _multiple_ records? In just his second season in the NFL - Dan Marino set the NFL record for passing TD's in a season with 48 (completely obliterating the previous record). In Brady's second season in the NFL, he was riding the bench. He wasn't even freaking good enough to start - much less shatter major records.
> 
> Look at the records Marino still holds - they are jaw-dropping numbers:
> 
> Most season leading the league in pass completions (6): 1984–1986, 1988, 1992, 1997
> 
> Most games with 450+ passing yards (career): 4
> 
> Most touchdown passes, first three seasons in NFL: 96
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want a "jaw dropping" number?  How about this one!  In Dan Marino's career he threw 420 touchdowns.  In Tom Brady's career he has throw 456 touchdowns so far.  Fairly similar stats all things considered.  Where they differ however is interceptions.  Over Dan Marino's career he threw 252 interceptions compared to the 152 interceptions that Tom Brady has thrown.  That's a HUNDRED more interceptions for Marino.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And in a game of inches that's the difference between zero superbowls and 7.
> 
> Did Marino even make a Superbowl?
> 
> Who cares how good you are beating up regular season teams. Win in the playoffs loser. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Marino went to one...and his team got spanked!  Never took the Dolphins to another.
Click to expand...

Who knows what Marino would have done if given bradys teams. We will never know. Wouldn't it be great to visit alternative universes where Brady went to Cleveland or detroit


----------



## Kat

Maybe there is not just one great one, but many very good ones. Regardless, it is a very silly, and immature thing to be fighting over. Each has a right to an opinion. Even the ones I disagree with.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's an odd metric.
> 
> 
> 
> OK how about this. If the 14 who said Brady is not the best can all agree who is better, then we have a discussion.
> 
> The only one who comes close is Montana and I'm not going to reward him for making it to 3 less superbowls. And when Brady goes to another Superbowl then he will have gone to twice as many superbowls as Joe.
> 
> And no pressure because he already has as many rings as Joe. If he wins this year that should shut the haters up.
> 
> Tom Brady has been to more finals than Michael jordan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady played for one coach and one system and a very good coach and a great system at that. Not many QBs are able to do that and it has been advantageous to Brady. I consider that when considering Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get it. He was fortunate to play in a great program but he's also a huge part of that program. He did it 4 out of 6 times. Soon to be 5 of 7, or 4 of 7. Wow!
> 
> Think about how long he has played and how many more games he has played than Matthew Stafford because Brady goes deep into the playoffs almost every year.  Probably another season worth.
> 
> Look how great QBs cry when they win one. Aaron rogers is the best today if you ask me but he's only pulled it off once.
> 
> Bradys the best. Montana is only great because he won superbowls and he had great teams too.
> 
> The greatest physical specimen is? Who's the one guy you think would have done better in new england? Marino? Maybe. Russell Wilson? Possibly. Aaron rogers? Maybe. I get it bradys not the greatest quarterback to watch ever, but he is the goat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Manning played for how many coaches? In the Belichick system, I bet a mediocre QB would excel. Do you think Brady would have been as good playing in Cleveland with different coaches and terrible management?
> 
> I consider Brady top five but is was coached by one of the greatest of all time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What's made the Brady/Belichick partnership work so well though, Papa is that Brady is able to seamlessly handle major changes to the offensive game plan from year to year and even from half to half.  You can have the greatest coach in the world but if the players that he coaches can't handle what he's giving them then they aren't going to be successful.  They tried to change the offense that Manning was playing that last year in Denver and he really struggled so they went back to what Peyton was comfortable with.
Click to expand...



It was the same system, same style, Brady knew it his whole career. Manning had two teams two coaches in Denver, several in Indianapolis. The system Belichick runs is a plug and play system. Take Brady out and Cassel makes the playoffs, this year they went 3-1 without Brady. Manning the whole system relied on one guy. 10-6 one year and without Manning they go 2-14. As far as Manning's last season, the injuries took a huge toll on Manning and he was a shell of himself.


----------



## Papageorgio

Kat said:


> Maybe there is not just one great one, but many very good ones. Regardless, it is a very silly, and immature thing to be fighting over. Each has a right to an opinion. Even the ones I disagree with.



Better than fighting over politics, I'm burned out on that for awhile. Lol!


----------



## Kat

Papageorgio said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is not just one great one, but many very good ones. Regardless, it is a very silly, and immature thing to be fighting over. Each has a right to an opinion. Even the ones I disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than fighting over politics, I'm burned out on that for awhile. Lol!
Click to expand...




LOL I hear ya!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
Click to expand...

Read the report.

"In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”

Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'

Bottom line:

1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.

There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is not just one great one, but many very good ones. Regardless, it is a very silly, and immature thing to be fighting over. Each has a right to an opinion. Even the ones I disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better than fighting over politics, I'm burned out on that for awhile. Lol!
Click to expand...

Yea Kat! 

I too find myself tired of bickering about politics at least until the 2018 midterms


----------



## ChrisL

Kat said:


> Maybe there is not just one great one, but many very good ones. Regardless, it is a very silly, and immature thing to be fighting over. Each has a right to an opinion. Even the ones I disagree with.



Blasphemy!    You KNOW Tom Brady is the GOAT!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe there is not just one great one, but many very good ones. Regardless, it is a very silly, and immature thing to be fighting over. Each has a right to an opinion. Even the ones I disagree with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blasphemy!    You KNOW Tom Brady is the GOAT!
Click to expand...

He has won enough that it is clear most people would probably say he is the goat, so he is the goat.

If Everytime you ask 35 people who the goat is and every poll comes back 20 Brady and 15 all the other QBs that means most agree he is the goat.
FFactoring everything in he's the goat. Most people agree. If not who is? Too bad most people don't agree.


----------



## Alex.

Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly. 

When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.

That is me is a very necessary discussion.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.



Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.


Plus let's be honest you're probably not a patriots fan.  Neither am I but I'm being objective. 

Who's your team? And who do you think is goat?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
Click to expand...

Junior seau


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Junior seau
Click to expand...


Good pick, I'm thinking Jared Goff, he was playing the part as the worst QB in the NFL and sure enough he got me believing that.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus let's be honest you're probably not a patriots fan.  Neither am I but I'm being objective.
> 
> Who's your team? And who do you think is goat?
Click to expand...

My involvement on a personal level as well professional level with the NFL has been most of my life, _not as a fan. _My interests lie in the game as a whole. 

There is no one team...and my history with Bill Belichick, who I do admire for his football knowledge and used to like prior to the discovery of his cheating,  precedes his time New England.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
Click to expand...

Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.

Here is song about you to keep you occupied.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
Click to expand...


As a "Chief Justice", Phallics...one would think that you'd recognize that "more probable than not" can literally be translated as "maybe" and "maybe" doesn't get people convicted of a crime in a legal system that uses a "reasonable doubt" concept as it's standard!  It's the REASON why the lower court judge looked at the Wells Report and asked incredulously if that was all they had before ruling against the NFL!  Vague terms like "generally aware" get you laughed out of a court room...which is EXACTLY what happened when the NFL tried to prove Brady's guilt.

It's why the higher court didn't examine guilt or innocence of Brady at all.  The only legality that they took up was whether Roger Goodell had the right under the CBA to impose whatever punishment he saw fit regardless of proving guilt.  Brady has never admitted guilt nor will he.  The NFL has never proven guilt nor will they.  THAT is the bottom line!


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
Click to expand...


Glad you're not resorting to "personal attacks", Phallics!  I know how you...a saintly youth football coach (eye roll) and noted barrister (eye roll) would NEVER stoop to something so crass!


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus let's be honest you're probably not a patriots fan.  Neither am I but I'm being objective.
> 
> Who's your team? And who do you think is goat?
Click to expand...


You'll never get Phallics to tell you who "his" team is because that would leave him wide open to having to defend their record of cheating.   It's a little game he plays.  He doesn't play it well...but he still plays it!


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
Click to expand...

We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.

I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Junior seau
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good pick, I'm thinking Jared Goff, he was playing the part as the worst QB in the NFL and sure enough he got me believing that.
Click to expand...

I have $10 on new england to win. I can't lose because I want the falcons to win.

I think tomorrow's game is very important to if Brady is the goat. He still is IMO even if he loses but if he wins there will be no doubt unless you are la ram fan and think it's fake like WWE.

Remember the time when we actually didn't all know the WWE was fake? The WWE didn't admit it and hulk Hogan slammed a reporter for suggesting it? Maybe football is rigged. Junior seau had brain trama but so do wrestlers. Hmm.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
Click to expand...


Sorry, the media link doesn't work, but hey, you are a fine upstanding lawyer, judge, radio personality, football coach and a whole lot of other bullshit. Keep dreaming and maybe one day you will be promoted to janitor at McDonalds and move out of the basement.

The NFL is fake, so Brady could not cheat. That is the world according to laramfan and yourself. Lol!


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Junior seau
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Good pick, I'm thinking Jared Goff, he was playing the part as the worst QB in the NFL and sure enough he got me believing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have $10 on new england to win. I can't lose because I want the falcons to win.
> 
> I think tomorrow's game is very important to if Brady is the goat. He still is IMO even if he loses but if he wins there will be no doubt unless you are la ram fan and think it's fake like WWE.
> 
> Remember the time when we actually didn't all know the WWE was fake? The WWE didn't admit it and hulk Hogan slammed a reporter for suggesting it? Maybe football is rigged. Junior seau had brain teams but so do wrestlers. Hmm.
Click to expand...


I knew wrestling was fake when I was eight years old. I watched Portland wrestling every week with my grandfather, the had Jimmy "The Fly" Snuka, Jesse Ventura, Randy "Macho Man" Savage, The Kangaroos. An old lady always sat in the front row and would give them hell. It was long before WWE and WWF.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
Click to expand...


Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus let's be honest you're probably not a patriots fan.  Neither am I but I'm being objective.
> 
> Who's your team? And who do you think is goat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You'll never get Phallics to tell you who "his" team is because that would leave him wide open to having to defend their record of cheating.   It's a little game he plays.  He doesn't play it well...but he still plays it!
Click to expand...


You are right, he has no team because he would further be exposed. He and laramfan believe the NFL is rigged. So, Brady could not have cheated and every time you ask that question, they runaway. They are easily tripped up.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.
Click to expand...

Or only la ram fan would take la ram fan seriously. Think about it. He could have two screen names although their writing styles are different that would be normal if he or they are a split personality


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As a "Chief Justice", Phallics...one would think that you'd recognize that "more probable than not" can literally be translated as "maybe" and "maybe" doesn't get people convicted of a crime in a legal system that uses a "reasonable doubt" concept as it's standard!  It's the REASON why the lower court judge looked at the Wells Report and asked incredulously if that was all they had before ruling against the NFL!  Vague terms like "generally aware" get you laughed out of a court room...which is EXACTLY what happened when the NFL tried to prove Brady's guilt.
> 
> It's why the higher court didn't examine guilt or innocence of Brady at all.  The only legality that they took up was whether Roger Goodell had the right under the CBA to impose whatever punishment he saw fit regardless of proving guilt.  Brady has never admitted guilt nor will he.  The NFL has never proven guilt nor will they.  THAT is the bottom line!
Click to expand...

You are arguing in a vacuum

Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended. In fact, he gave up his fight and agreed to the suspension.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you're not resorting to "personal attacks", Phallics!  I know how you...a saintly youth football coach (eye roll) and noted barrister (eye roll) would NEVER stoop to something so crass!
Click to expand...

It is what it is. That is not a personal attack more like factual description of what that guy is all about


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.
Click to expand...


Papa: "Alex is a fucked up little kid"

Poor Papa. 


Here I got you something to soothe your tender little feelings.

*PAPA DON'T CRY *


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Glad you're not resorting to "personal attacks", Phallics!  I know how you...a saintly youth football coach (eye roll) and noted barrister (eye roll) would NEVER stoop to something so crass!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is what it is. That is not a personal attack more like factual description of what that guy is all about
Click to expand...


You whine like a little child with a soiled diaper whenever anyone says something "mean" about you, Phallics but you're always the first one to get nasty.  Calling someone a "dingleberry on the ass of a dog" isn't a personal attack?  You're a buffoon!  You're right about it being what it is...and what it "IS" is a personal attack.


----------



## Oldstyle

What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "Alex is a fucked up little kid"
> 
> Poor Papa.
> 
> 
> Here I got you something to soothe your tender little feelings.
> 
> *PAPA DON'T CRY *
Click to expand...


Sorry your media link won't work. 

Poor Alex, keep imagining what you will be when you grow up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
Click to expand...


comedy gold since at USMB its difficult to find anybody who is objective about sports here,the fact the majority were too stupid to see the truth the rams were coming back to LA even though the facts i laid out were so obvous back then a CHILD could have figured it out.


sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fact is Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and got suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 17 people say yes 12 say no. Ram doesn't count because he hasn't watched Brady play more than a couple times in the last few years and many of the no's aren't probably being honest or realistic
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> which proves 17 people are in denial mode he is a fraud of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me 17 people who think any other quarterback is the greatest. If you can't find 17 then Brady and us 17 win. Discussion is over.
Click to expand...


comedy gold/hate to break your heart but i am not friends wilth all thse at least dozen or so former NFL players i have talked about that have come out and the open and said brady is a cheater,friedns with them to be able to get them to come on this forum and tell you that brady is not one of the greatest/.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> Montana.
> 
> So sad about Tebow.


yep. only question is between the REAL quarterbacks that HAVE won four superbowls,who is better of the two,joe montana or terry bradshaw? lol.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!



That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol! 

It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.

Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> 
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "Alex is a fucked up little kid"
> 
> Poor Papa.
> 
> 
> Here I got you something to soothe your tender little feelings.
> 
> *PAPA DON'T CRY *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry your media link won't work.
> 
> Poor Alex, keep imagining what you will be when you grow up.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are right and he is still considered by many experts, current players, former players and NFL fans as the greatest QB of all time. In fact other than perhaps Montana, Brady is considered the greatest QB of all time and most people put him in the top five.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as Fans when I am in New England....many do...many don't and resent the way he is celebrated due to the cheating. Those that do not consider him the greatest feel he lied to them as fans and he let them down when he stopped fighting the Commissioner, ball players I speak with when there is no camera or recording device think he is full of shit and a scumbag because of the cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> Brady had a responsibility to maintain  the image he developed and the NFL perpetuated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> excellent.well said.
> 
> you are making far too much sense for the cheatriot apologists to comprehend since that  backs up what I was saying before that ON camera,of course all these former NFL  OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him.
> 
> here is a PERFECT example of how you cant believe anything celebritys say on camera.this is a true life story.
> 
> Here in kc,my local sports station was saying that elvis grbec deserved the be the starting quarterback over rich gannon when they were both playing for the chiefs.none of the chiefs fans wanted grbec as the starter so anytime someone called in and tried to explain WHY Gannon should be the starter,the announcers belittled them and tried defending Grbec.
> 
> well guess what? they are at a restaraunt that night when  they were broadcasting and talking about that so my buddy wrote something down and went over to them and asked them to read it because it was a critical piece  of grbeck and they did read it on air but of course they then went on and tried to promote grbecks accomplishments and say gannons were not anywhere as good as his and justify why grbec was the right choice to be the starter.
> 
> well after the broadcast was over,my buddy went over to them and thanked them for reading that on the air for him saying-"thanks for reading that on the air for me,I know you disagree with me and what i said and all but i still wanted to thank you for reading that  as you did."
> 
> 
> well guess what? HERE is where it gets very interesting.
> 
> after my friend said that to them they then said back to him-Oh no we agree with you. we actually do agree with you 100% on this.Its just that we cant say that on the air and say that grbec should not be the starter and Gannon should or we will get fired and lose our jobs.'
> 
> true life story and if you cheatriot apologists dont want to believe that,thats on you and your problem to deal with. But that right there is a perfect example of what alex was just saying that OFF THE RECORD,NFL people will say an entire different thing about Brady that what they really think. somethign like gannon should be the starter they of course are not going to be worried about they dont know like me recording them and sending it to the chiefs headquarters where if a famous player like bradshaw is concerned,is he comes out and tells the truth to someone like me that gets him on tape,well he will lose his job if his bosses at CBS hears that tape.
> 
> this of course is too much logic and common sense so the cheatriots apologists brains will be overloaded afthere all these facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "all these former NFL OB's are going to say he is the best,but off camera to their best friends,they will tell a much different story.someone like me or one of us though who they just meet,they wont be honest with us and tell us even off camera what they REALLY think of him."
> 
> Oh yes, to those who make their money from the NFL in pone way or another...many will not bite the hand that feeds them and will say the PC thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as I said,that logic and common sense even a child can understand,doesnt register with these cheatriot apologists they so much have their head up his ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They have been trying to abrogate the standard of review and  punishment that Brady actually agreed to. These jujubees just don't get it, Brady is nothing but a cheater and a liar who destroyed evidence and was suspended in accordance with the tribunal _HE SELECTED_ when he signed the CBA...
Click to expand...

which is why they always change the subject and do this all the time everytime you bring that pesky little fact up that he is a fraud the fact he destroyed evidence in a investigation.a pesky fact they run off from all the time,they get sore feet all the time doing this-


never gets old watching them play dodgeball on that pesky little fact.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Papa: "Alex is a fucked up little kid"
> 
> Poor Papa.
> 
> 
> Here I got you something to soothe your tender little feelings.
> 
> *PAPA DON'T CRY *
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry your media link won't work.
> 
> Poor Alex, keep imagining what you will be when you grow up.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


great pic you found of pooper there.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
Click to expand...


What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.


----------



## Oldstyle

As for his side kick, Fart Boy (AKA LA Ram Fan)...he's just plain tin foil weird!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
Click to expand...

Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.

Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.

Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?

Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
Click to expand...



i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He already is considered the greatest by many. Many have a different opinion than yours. I put him third, behind Montana and Manning. I am in the minority but that is life.
> 
> Everyone has an opinion and yours is just one, not the authority.
> 
> 
> 
> for those who excuse or accept his cheating as the norm, Brady's acts most likely mirror their own
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is just your opinion and not a valid one at that. Most people haven't blown it out of proportion. The NFL usually treats tampering as a $25000 fine to the team. A few weeks ago the NFL didn't fine the Steelers, nor investigated the accusation made against the Steelers. In 2014 the NFL failed to investigate the Panthers and the Vikings tampering with footballs during a game. The incident was filmed. Not sure why the NFL felt that the Patriots tampering was so much more egregious.
> 
> That is why the opinion of you and the NFL hold little weight with most people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> op=Tom brady. Tom Brady is not the greatest he is a liar and a cheater who suspended. he is not even in the same conversation
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, yours in minority opinion and experts, current player and former players don't agree with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In some ways I respect the Patriots for being so competitive that they would even "cheat" to win. You know what? It's a game! And these guys get paid a lot of money to win. So fuck it I would cheat too. What does deflating balls cost? 4 games? OK, but consider their cheating ways has led to 7 freaking superbowls. Moral of the story for the kids is cheatin
> cheaters sometimes win. I think it's a great life lesson for the kids. Life isn't fair and your competition doesn't always play by the rules.
> 
> It's not pass interference if the ref doesn't call it. It's not a flagrant foul if the ref doesn't see it.
> 
> 7 superbowls and bitches crying about stealing plays and deflated balls.
Click to expand...

of course you would cheat,thats why you have your head up bradys ass cause you admire people that have no morals or conscience.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
Click to expand...

As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.

This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh but that is where you are wrong.  He is in fact up for discussion for greatest ever.  Sorry if you don't like it but it is what it is.
> 
> 
> 
> No...._really_....he's *not*. Irrational Patriot fanatics does not a conversation make. You Pat's fans can stoke him off all you want but all of you are bias. The rest of the knowledgeable football world realizes he's not in the conversation with the likes of Dan Marino and John Elway.
Click to expand...


or even in the top 20 modern day quarterbacks either.
chrissy lives in boston which explains why ehs has her head up his ass and finds him to be the greatest which is WHY she is so biased as you said so well. welcome to the world of chrissy and patriot worshippers who are so baised towards him they are in denial that he is a fraud,welcome to chrissys world p@triot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
Click to expand...


thats a different one but that one is even Better.
.you sure got lucky finding them on the golf course together that day  able to film them at that time.Pooper is as clumsy as old far style so they BOTH lost their footing that day.comedy gold.great find.


kowing the logic of these cheatriot worshippers,they will claim that I am having a temper tantrem,just watch.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He now holds nearly every major Super Bowl passing record in addition to the record for most Super Bowl appearances by a quarterback. More importantly, Brady is also tied with *Joe Montana*, the quarterback many consider to be the best to ever play the game, for most Super Bowl wins and most Super Bowl MVP awards.Jan 24, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady cheated and lied to get whatever stats he has.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is all you have said in every post. We all get that, yet it doesn't change facts. You are not the only and final word on the subject. You are one opinion in a sea of billions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It matters to you, a great deal, otherwise you not be posting this......repeatedly
Click to expand...



thats the  UNDERSTATEMENT of the century.It matters to him and OFS major big time or they would not be getting all angry and upset posting about it everday as they do. we only come here to have fun. where they take it so personal and change the topic when they cant counter pesky facts..

Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"

Then stop taking to your self .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergegio: "Lol! It matter not what a fool thinks"
> 
> Then stop taking to your self .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?
Click to expand...


he has been getting the same pot from pooper and OFS obviously,thats would explain WHY he thinks WE are the ones that get riled up instead of pooper,chrissy and OFS.

Your opinion is based wishful thinking.

which is the norm for brady ass kissers or course.lol


----------



## Oldstyle

Just like I told you...when Phallics's arguments run out of steam...he goes to the stupid videos!

Fart Boy?  He's just a moron with a fetish for emogies.

They make quite the pair...


----------



## Oldstyle

What do you think Phallics will claim to be next?  An astronaut?  CIA operative?  Nobel Prize Winner?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that Trump is a fan of Brady makes me believe he is no different whatsoever than those other mass murdering bastards Obama and Bush.seriously,I am not joking at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me you will watch the Superbowl?!!
Click to expand...


yeah superbowls from yesteryear yes. i will do what I did last year,pop my head in for about 20 minutes in the second half but thats it which does not count as watching a superbowl since i did not watch the entire game and never will if my rams are not in it.


----------



## Oldstyle

And when he does...Fart Boy will be AMAZED!  

Dude!  You're an astronaut?  No wonder you school everyone on this board!  You're the greatest!!!


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats a different one but that one is even Better.
> .you sure got lucky finding them on the golf course together that day  able to film them at that time.Pooper is as clumsy as old far style so they BOTH lost their footing that day.comedy gold.great find.
> 
> 
> kowing the logic of these cheatriot worshippers,they will claim that I am having a temper tantrem,just watch.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]


LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I thought you were the least bit serious about the issue, it would be on thing, I know you are not and just entertaining yourself, so that is what makes it fun.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has been getting the same pot from pooper and OFS obviously,thats would explain WHY he thinks WE are the ones that get riled up instead of pooper,chrissy and OFS.
> 
> Your opinion is based wishful thinking.
> 
> which is the norm for brady ass kissers or course.lol
Click to expand...

The fact is Brady got penalized for his bad acts. Those bad acts gave him a competitive advantage. Plain and simple.

These jokers now wish to ignore that or minimize the intent and effects and claim Brady is the Greatest.


These knuckleheads have firmly established that DeNial is not a river in Egypt but a state of mind in USMB for Brady worshipers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
Click to expand...


they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus let's be honest you're probably not a patriots fan.  Neither am I but I'm being objective.
> 
> Who's your team? And who do you think is goat?
Click to expand...


you objective? the way you have your head up Bradys ass and defend him everyday?
yeah you are so objective you ignore facts that the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and try to convince yourself otherwise it is not.
comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
Click to expand...


yeah he became a bore to me  two years ago,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
Click to expand...


yeah and patriot and all the others that have come on here and said he is  a fraud  are also me as well.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Just like I told you...when Phallics's arguments run out of steam...he goes to the stupid videos!
> 
> Fart Boy?  He's just a moron with a fetish for emogies.
> 
> They make quite the pair...




You are just jealous of Bill, you want to be the guy that blows Brady.....up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or only la ram fan would take la ram fan seriously. Think about it. He could have two screen names although their writing styles are different that would be normal if he or they are a split personality
Click to expand...


yeah same as pooper and OFS  could be the same. patriot must be another screen name of mine as well since he has also come on and said many times he is a fraud also.


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol
Click to expand...


The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I told you...when Phallics's arguments run out of steam...he goes to the stupid videos!
> 
> Fart Boy?  He's just a moron with a fetish for emogies.
> 
> They make quite the pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just jealous of Bill, you want to be the guy that blows Brady.....up
Click to expand...


And right on cue...Phallics is back to making comments about men's dicks!  You have an issue with that, little buddy.  You might want to seek professional help...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats a different one but that one is even Better.
> .you sure got lucky finding them on the golf course together that day  able to film them at that time.Pooper is as clumsy as old far style so they BOTH lost their footing that day.comedy gold.great find.
> 
> 
> kowing the logic of these cheatriot worshippers,they will claim that I am having a temper tantrem,just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...




LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has been getting the same pot from pooper and OFS obviously,thats would explain WHY he thinks WE are the ones that get riled up instead of pooper,chrissy and OFS.
> 
> Your opinion is based wishful thinking.
> 
> which is the norm for brady ass kissers or course.lol
Click to expand...

The fact is Brady got penalized for his bad acts. Those bad acts gave him a competitive advantage. Plain and simple.

These jokers now wish to ignore that or minimize the intent and effects and claim Brady is the Greatest.


These knuckleheads have firmly established that DeNial is not a river in Egypt but a state of mind in USMB for Brady worshipers.[/QUOTE]

the fact that it is not just me saying brady is a cheater on here and that you agree with me obvioulsy hurts their feelings so bad that they are getting desperate trying to convince themselves that I am the only one in the world  that sees them for the fraud he is that they are now desperatly trying to convince themselves that you are me

I guess since you agree with me about him you must be me and I guess since p@atriot sees him as  the fraud HE along with you,is me as well.

Better yet,according to their warped logic they have,,I guess all the thousands of people in santa clara that booed  him last year were NOT  thousands of people,that it was only MY voice booeing them in the stadium.

I would not put ANYTHING past them that they would next claim I was there at that game and the ONLY y one booing him in the whole stadium.that it was just my one voice booeing him.seriously,the things they could up with,I am surprised they havent come up with THAT absurd claim as well.I dont put ANYTHING past them.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you knew your teammates were cheaters but you did nothing about it?  Yet you're here condemning Tom Brady while you pontificate about integrity?  Interesting justification...you're not guilty of cheating because you couldn't figure out how to get the NCAA's attention?
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
Click to expand...

BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just like I told you...when Phallics's arguments run out of steam...he goes to the stupid videos!
> 
> Fart Boy?  He's just a moron with a fetish for emogies.
> 
> They make quite the pair...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are just jealous of Bill, you want to be the guy that blows Brady.....up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right on cue...Phallics is back to making comments about men's dicks!  You have an issue with that, little buddy.  You might want to seek professional help...
Click to expand...

No....


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats a different one but that one is even Better.
> .you sure got lucky finding them on the golf course together that day  able to film them at that time.Pooper is as clumsy as old far style so they BOTH lost their footing that day.comedy gold.great find.
> 
> 
> kowing the logic of these cheatriot worshippers,they will claim that I am having a temper tantrem,just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am very serious about Brady, his lying, cheating, destroying evidence and subsequent suspension
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has been getting the same pot from pooper and OFS obviously,thats would explain WHY he thinks WE are the ones that get riled up instead of pooper,chrissy and OFS.
> 
> Your opinion is based wishful thinking.
> 
> which is the norm for brady ass kissers or course.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is Brady got penalized for his bad acts. Those bad acts gave him a competitive advantage. Plain and simple.
> 
> These jokers now wish to ignore that or minimize the intent and effects and claim Brady is the Greatest.
> 
> 
> These knuckleheads have firmly established that DeNial is not a river in Egypt but a state of mind in USMB for Brady worshipers.
Click to expand...


the fact that it is not just me saying brady is a cheater on here and that you agree with me obvioulsy hurts their feelings so bad that they are getting desperate trying to convince themselves that I am the only one in the world  that sees them for the fraud he is that they are now desperatly trying to convince themselves that you are me

I guess since you agree with me about him you must be me and I guess since p@atriot sees him as  the fraud HE along with you,is me as well.

Better yet,according to their warped logic they have,,I guess all the thousands of people in santa clara that booed  him last year were NOT  thousands of people,that it was only MY voice booeing them in the stadium.

I would not put ANYTHING past them that they would next claim I was there at that game and the ONLY y one booing him in the whole stadium.that it was just my one voice booeing him.seriously,the things they could up with,I am surprised they havent come up with THAT absurd claim as well.I dont put ANYTHING past them.
[/QUOTE]


The wayPoopergorgio and Old Far Style have lost both their argument and their minds is hilarious.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> 
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Or only la ram fan would take la ram fan seriously. Think about it. He could have two screen names although their writing styles are different that would be normal if he or they are a split personality
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah same as pooper and OFS  could be the same. patriot must be another screen name of mine as well since he has also come on and said many times he is a fraud also.
Click to expand...


Patriot is much smarter than you. No way would anyone confuse Patriot with an idiot like you.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're comparing apples-to-oranges. I'm not condemning Tom Brady because he didn't report what his teammates have done.
> 
> You want to compare my actions and Tom Brady's actions - then let's compare. Tom Brady knowingly cheated. I knowingly did *not*. Don't create a strawman because you are incapable of making a logical, rational case. Compare me and Tom Brady. Don't compare Tom Brady and what my _some_ of teammates did and then attempt to assign their sins to me because your lips are wrapped around Brady's member.
> 
> And again - at the end of the day - the "cheating" issue is irrelevant. Brady doesn't make the Top 5 all-time even if we assume that he never cheated on anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
Click to expand...


You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.

Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that Trump is a fan of Brady makes me believe he is no different whatsoever than those other mass murdering bastards Obama and Bush.seriously,I am not joking at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me you will watch the Superbowl?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah superbowls from yesteryear yes. i will do what I did last year,pop my head in for about 20 minutes in the second half but thats it which does not count as watching a superbowl since i did not watch the entire game and never will if my rams are not in it.
Click to expand...


Lol! You are such a fucking joke, so you do watch the Super Bowl! You come on here and lied your ass off and now say you watch it. What a dishonest ass! Lol!


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For about the thousandth time...it has never been proven that Brady cheated!  All he did was ask for his game balls to be inflated at the low end of the allowable inflation rate.  The reason that the NFL's case against Brady was practically laughed out of court is that despite claiming to have proof...the NFL's investigation into the game balls that day was so flawed in so many ways that the judge presiding over the trial at some point asked incredulously if what he'd heard was "all they had"?  For those of you that don't speak "judge" that was the bench asking the NFL why it was wasting the court's time with a case that wasn't close to being proven!
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
Click to expand...

Brady agreed to the punishment
*"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*

*Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*


*Argue with the source.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats a different one but that one is even Better.
> .you sure got lucky finding them on the golf course together that day  able to film them at that time.Pooper is as clumsy as old far style so they BOTH lost their footing that day.comedy gold.great find.
> 
> 
> kowing the logic of these cheatriot worshippers,they will claim that I am having a temper tantrem,just watch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, you just use the subject to troll with, it is quite obvious.
> 
> You are pure entertainment and I realize that you just say crap to get others riled up. No harm, no foul.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And Alex is the pot calling the kettle black.  He knew his college team mates were taking steroids and said nothing.  So what does he tell his kids?  He tells them to tell on their teammates if they know they are taking drugs or deflating balls?
> 
> Every team/player will "cheat" if they think they can get away with it or if they are not snitches who want to wind up in ditches like Alex.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My college teams mates? what the hell are you talking about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he has been getting the same pot from pooper and OFS obviously,thats would explain WHY he thinks WE are the ones that get riled up instead of pooper,chrissy and OFS.
> 
> Your opinion is based wishful thinking.
> 
> which is the norm for brady ass kissers or course.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The fact is Brady got penalized for his bad acts. Those bad acts gave him a competitive advantage. Plain and simple.
> 
> These jokers now wish to ignore that or minimize the intent and effects and claim Brady is the Greatest.
> 
> 
> These knuckleheads have firmly established that DeNial is not a river in Egypt but a state of mind in USMB for Brady worshipers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that it is not just me saying brady is a cheater on here and that you agree with me obvioulsy hurts their feelings so bad that they are getting desperate trying to convince themselves that I am the only one in the world  that sees them for the fraud he is that they are now desperatly trying to convince themselves that you are me
> 
> I guess since you agree with me about him you must be me and I guess since p@atriot sees him as  the fraud HE along with you,is me as well.
> 
> Better yet,according to their warped logic they have,,I guess all the thousands of people in santa clara that booed  him last year were NOT  thousands of people,that it was only MY voice booeing them in the stadium.
> 
> I would not put ANYTHING past them that they would next claim I was there at that game and the ONLY y one booing him in the whole stadium.that it was just my one voice booeing him.seriously,the things they could up with,I am surprised they havent come up with THAT absurd claim as well.I dont put ANYTHING past them.
Click to expand...



The wayPoopergorgio and Old Far Style have lost both their argument and their minds is hilarious.[/QUOTE]


Indeed.lol,according to  sealybobo,they must be the same person since they are so much alike so identical with their mindless rants ESPECIALLY since the one common denominater they both have it they talk to themselves addressing me in the first person incredibly after all these years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> I think Terry Bradshaw is still the all time greatest.
> 
> Brady and Montana have tied him but not exceeded him yet.
> 
> I am hoping Matt Ryan will squash Brady once and for all.


yiostheoy Bradshaw and Montana are the only REAL quarterbacks that have won four superbowls since they are not proven frauds who have been in scandal after scandal.Brady is not even one of the top 20 best in the modern age let alone of all time.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
Click to expand...



you know the NFL season is over with as of tomorrow.this issue is dead because you took them to school with a major ass beating with this article here with your first post on the first page
Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy.

.you OWNED them wit this link but they are so much in denial that they wont read it and they are so butthurt this article takes them to school they probably think that I was the one that wrote it knowing the crack these guys smoke the fact they seem to think i am the ONLY person in the world that thinks they have created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox.

after all,they think you are me,and I guess that P@triot must be as well and who knows since they think you are me,they probablu think I was at the superbowl last year and there were not thousands booeing brady at halftime,that it was just MY one voice booeing him so since they probably have that incredible logic,they probably think I wrote this article here as well since it takes them to school and proves they have their head up bradys ass and are in denial he is a fraud and cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame. another common trait cheatriot apologists have as well is they have reading comprehension problems.

No matter how many times i have said it,it goes through one ear and out the other that greats like montana,bradshaw and aikman have not been called cheaters by so many former NFL players.they are so much in denial about that fact they only see whnat they WANT to see and ignore i posted that as well as never bothering to read this link here below of yours since it took them to school.


Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so in SHORT you cheatriot apologists who have their head up Bradys ass.yo

u have lost,,you have been proven time and time again Brady is not even one of the top 20 best in the modern day age of the superbowl era the fact DOZENS of former NFL players have come forward and said he is a cheater and because of these two links here posted that you wont read cause it shoots down your fantasy that he is one of the greatest.

And this is how legacies are destroyed.
Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart

.


Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
I did not read these two articles patriot worshippers,grow up.



checkmate,game over,Im done with this thread.

as alex said,stop being a coward and stop deflection the issue changing the subject to other NFL players and argue the source in these two links that you alll cowardly run off from with your tail between your legs everytime.


you all do the same thing anquity and rightwinger do when i ask them what they were saying about the rams never coming back to LA again,change the subject and go into meltdown mode.

finally I have no idea who will win the superbowl knowing how these games are rigged.I do know that of the cheats win it will be because the NFL y wanted Brady to have a 5th ring before he retires.

 superbowls are not as easy to predict as elections are at least the for RE election I should say. the last 3 elections I knew they would all three get reelected cause the establishment was pleased with the corruption they were all involved in their first terms  so they rewarded them with being reelected as i knew they would back then.RE elections are easy as pie to see coming.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.

The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Read the report.
> 
> "In the report, Wells writes that he “concluded that it is more probable than not” that two Patriots employees, Jim McNally and John Jastremski, deliberately released air from the footballs, and “more probable than not” that Tom Brady was at least “generally aware of the inappropriate activities of McNally and Jastremski.”
> 
> Deflategate report finds Tom Brady 'generally aware' of 'inappropriate activities'
> 
> Bottom line:
> 
> 1. The NFL did not exceed its authority;
> 2. Brady lied, cheated and destroyed evidence;
> 3. Brady agreed to accept the suspension as punishment when he had every right to pursue this at the next judicial level.
> 
> There is no way not to figure his actions in the discussion whether he can  be considered the greatest. Seems to me every QB being discussed is under a very reveling microscope and every action is being discussed. That same standard should be applied to Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
Click to expand...


You want me to argue with Breitbart?

Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted. 

Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
Click to expand...

Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.

Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
Click to expand...

Or, he's a super great guy who needed the 4 game rest so fell on the sword for his teammate, the real culprit. This might make Brady a great guy.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's telling about you is WHEN you get nasty!  It's usually right after someone either makes a point you can't (or won't) respond to...or when someone questions another one of your Walter Mitty claims!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
Click to expand...

You know why we are right that Brady is the greatest? You guys don't even have an alternative. Let's start a thread on your guy. Or just keep it here. Tell us who you think the goat is and we will see if we can get even ten people to say yes to him. Alex and la ram fan who is goat?


----------



## Montrovant

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
Click to expand...


*sigh*

Of course I was talking about after the acts were over with.  

Yes, Brady could have tried to continue to higher courts.  I've already said multiple times he decided to stop fighting the suspension.  There's a difference between accepting a punishment and agreeing to a punishment, however.


----------



## Papageorgio

So laramfan is going to watch the Super Bowl after declaring he wasn't. But it is only the last 20 minutes or so, he really watching it or not? 

If we go by his criteria of having to watch every minute to declare that you watched it, I haven't seen a Super Bowl in many years. Lol! 

If is dishonest.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peabody said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go Falcons!
> 
> The Patriots are racist
> 
> 
> 
> That didn't stop Trump from winning.
> 
> Nancy Pelosi repeatedly calls Steve Bannon a "white supremacist"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the fact that Trump is a fan of Brady makes me believe he is no different whatsoever than those other mass murdering bastards Obama and Bush.seriously,I am not joking at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Please tell me you will watch the Superbowl?!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah superbowls from yesteryear yes. i will do what I did last year,pop my head in for about 20 minutes in the second half but thats it which does not count as watching a superbowl since i did not watch the entire game and never will if my rams are not in it.
Click to expand...

So you are like a girl. If the Detroit Lions were in the Superbowl metro Detroit girls would have their cute little jerseys on and they watch the games with the guys but if the lions aren't good it's off to the kitchen to talk with the rest of the dames.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> Plus let's be honest you're probably not a patriots fan.  Neither am I but I'm being objective.
> 
> Who's your team? And who do you think is goat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you objective? the way you have your head up Bradys ass and defend him everyday?
> yeah you are so objective you ignore facts that the cheats have created the biggest scandal in sports history since the black sox scandal and try to convince yourself otherwise it is not.
> comedy gold.
Click to expand...

I asked my brother if he cares Brady cheated. He doesn't either.

And my dad has the balls to say who he thinks the goat is. Johnny initial he says hands down


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> So laramfan is going to watch the Super Bowl after declaring he wasn't. But it is only the last 20 minutes or so, he really watching it or not?
> 
> If we go by his criteria of having to watch every minute to declare that you watched it, I haven't seen a Super Bowl in many years. Lol!
> 
> If is dishonest.


Or any game.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> they of course wont read the report because if they do,it exposes their fraud as not being great,that he is just merely good who cant be GREAT without cheating.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know the NFL season is over with as of tomorrow.this issue is dead because you took them to school with a major ass beating with this article here with your first post on the first page
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy.
> 
> .you OWNED them wit this link but they are so much in denial that they wont read it and they are so butthurt this article takes them to school they probably think that I was the one that wrote it knowing the crack these guys smoke the fact they seem to think i am the ONLY person in the world that thinks they have created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox.
> 
> after all,they think you are me,and I guess that P@triot must be as well and who knows since they think you are me,they probablu think I was at the superbowl last year and there were not thousands booeing brady at halftime,that it was just MY one voice booeing him so since they probably have that incredible logic,they probably think I wrote this article here as well since it takes them to school and proves they have their head up bradys ass and are in denial he is a fraud and cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame. another common trait cheatriot apologists have as well is they have reading comprehension problems.
> 
> No matter how many times i have said it,it goes through one ear and out the other that greats like montana,bradshaw and aikman have not been called cheaters by so many former NFL players.they are so much in denial about that fact they only see whnat they WANT to see and ignore i posted that as well as never bothering to read this link here below of yours since it took them to school.
> 
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
Click to expand...

Brady didn't cheat this year yet here he is in the Superbowl again. That makes him the goat


----------



## Lakhota

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



Brady is great, but I put Montana and Elway above him.  The Broncos were slow to surround Elway with good players - or he would have won several more Super Bowls.  I got tired of seeing Elway sacked in his early years.  Plus, Elway could do something Brady can't - RUN.  Elway had one hell of an arm.


----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is great, but I put Montana and Elway above him.  The Broncos were slow to surround Elway with good players - or he would have won several more Super Bowls.  I got tired of seeing Elway sacked in his early years.  Plus, Elway could do something Brady can't - RUN.  Elway had one hell of an arm.
Click to expand...

Still can't pick one?


----------



## Lakhota

sealybobo said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is great, but I put Montana and Elway above him.  The Broncos were slow to surround Elway with good players - or he would have won several more Super Bowls.  I got tired of seeing Elway sacked in his early years.  Plus, Elway could do something Brady can't - RUN.  Elway had one hell of an arm.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still can't pick one?
Click to expand...


John Elway!


----------



## Lakhota

This is my greatest.  John Elway also has brains.







Even though things got off to a bumpy start for Elway in the NFL—hethreatened to play baseball for the Yankees unless the Colts traded him—he proved to be worth the headache. The Denver Broncos stepped up and grabbed Elway, who showed off dynamic agility, pinpoint accuracy, and a cannon of a throwing arm during his career.

Elway threw for 51,475 yards and 300 touchdowns, adding 3,407 rushing yards for good measure. After bouncing back from his "can’t win the big game" label following three Super Bowl losses, he won his final two appearances, finishing his career on top. Elway has since taken over as the Broncos top executive, leading the team to victory in Super Bowl 50 behind veteran quarterback Peyton Manning.

*The top 10 quarterbacks of all time*


----------



## Montrovant

Lakhota said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is great, but I put Montana and Elway above him.  The Broncos were slow to surround Elway with good players - or he would have won several more Super Bowls.  I got tired of seeing Elway sacked in his early years.  Plus, Elway could do something Brady can't - RUN.  Elway had one hell of an arm.
Click to expand...


Elway won two Super Bowls by having a 2000-yard rusher on his team in Terrell Davis.  

I never thought Elway was great.


----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> This is my greatest.  John Elway also has brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though things got off to a bumpy start for Elway in the NFL—hethreatened to play baseball for the Yankees unless the Colts traded him—he proved to be worth the headache. The Denver Broncos stepped up and grabbed Elway, who showed off dynamic agility, pinpoint accuracy, and a cannon of a throwing arm during his career.
> 
> Elway threw for 51,475 yards and 300 touchdowns, adding 3,407 rushing yards for good measure. After bouncing back from his "can’t win the big game" label following three Super Bowl losses, he won his final two appearances, finishing his career on top. Elway has since taken over as the Broncos top executive, leading the team to victory in Super Bowl 50 behind veteran quarterback Peyton Manning.
> 
> *The top 10 quarterbacks of all time*


He went to 5? I didn't realize that


----------



## Alex.

Montrovant said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Of course I was talking about after the acts were over with.
> 
> Yes, Brady could have tried to continue to higher courts.  I've already said multiple times he decided to stop fighting the suspension.  There's a difference between accepting a punishment and agreeing to a punishment, however.
Click to expand...

Did he not agree to the punishment?


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know the NFL season is over with as of tomorrow.this issue is dead because you took them to school with a major ass beating with this article here with your first post on the first page
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy.
> 
> .you OWNED them wit this link but they are so much in denial that they wont read it and they are so butthurt this article takes them to school they probably think that I was the one that wrote it knowing the crack these guys smoke the fact they seem to think i am the ONLY person in the world that thinks they have created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox.
> 
> after all,they think you are me,and I guess that P@triot must be as well and who knows since they think you are me,they probablu think I was at the superbowl last year and there were not thousands booeing brady at halftime,that it was just MY one voice booeing him so since they probably have that incredible logic,they probably think I wrote this article here as well since it takes them to school and proves they have their head up bradys ass and are in denial he is a fraud and cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame. another common trait cheatriot apologists have as well is they have reading comprehension problems.
> 
> No matter how many times i have said it,it goes through one ear and out the other that greats like montana,bradshaw and aikman have not been called cheaters by so many former NFL players.they are so much in denial about that fact they only see whnat they WANT to see and ignore i posted that as well as never bothering to read this link here below of yours since it took them to school.
> 
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't cheat this year yet here he is in the Superbowl again. That makes him the goat
Click to expand...

BooBoo: "Brady didn't cheat this year"


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Of course I was talking about after the acts were over with.
> 
> Yes, Brady could have tried to continue to higher courts.  I've already said multiple times he decided to stop fighting the suspension.  There's a difference between accepting a punishment and agreeing to a punishment, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he not agree to the punishment?
Click to expand...

Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is what I noticed. Soon as I hit on Montana and now this idea that the NFL is rigged, he got upset and avoids the issue. Lol!
> 
> It's fine, just shows others how dishonest he is. I'm fine with the troll trolling.
> 
> Laramfan is the same way. He won't answer is the games are rigged as he claims, how did Brady then cheat. Great question that they can't/won't answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know why we are right that Brady is the greatest? You guys don't even have an alternative. Let's start a thread on your guy. Or just keep it here. Tell us who you think the goat is and we will see if we can get even ten people to say yes to him. Alex and la ram fan who is goat?
Click to expand...

This thread is about Brady.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know the NFL season is over with as of tomorrow.this issue is dead because you took them to school with a major ass beating with this article here with your first post on the first page
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy.
> 
> .you OWNED them wit this link but they are so much in denial that they wont read it and they are so butthurt this article takes them to school they probably think that I was the one that wrote it knowing the crack these guys smoke the fact they seem to think i am the ONLY person in the world that thinks they have created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox.
> 
> after all,they think you are me,and I guess that P@triot must be as well and who knows since they think you are me,they probablu think I was at the superbowl last year and there were not thousands booeing brady at halftime,that it was just MY one voice booeing him so since they probably have that incredible logic,they probably think I wrote this article here as well since it takes them to school and proves they have their head up bradys ass and are in denial he is a fraud and cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame. another common trait cheatriot apologists have as well is they have reading comprehension problems.
> 
> No matter how many times i have said it,it goes through one ear and out the other that greats like montana,bradshaw and aikman have not been called cheaters by so many former NFL players.they are so much in denial about that fact they only see whnat they WANT to see and ignore i posted that as well as never bothering to read this link here below of yours since it took them to school.
> 
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't cheat this year yet here he is in the Superbowl again. That makes him the goat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Brady didn't cheat this year"
Click to expand...

And he still made the Superbowl. Damn he great.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Of course I was talking about after the acts were over with.
> 
> Yes, Brady could have tried to continue to higher courts.  I've already said multiple times he decided to stop fighting the suspension.  There's a difference between accepting a punishment and agreeing to a punishment, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he not agree to the punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
Click to expand...

so what.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> What you'll notice is that when Phallics is going down in flames in a string...his "go to" move is to spam stupid photos and claim that they represent whoever it is that's "picking" on him!  When you see it...you'll know that once again he's boxed himself into a corner and has nothing else to add.  It's basically him running a white flag of surrender up the flag pole.
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know why we are right that Brady is the greatest? You guys don't even have an alternative. Let's start a thread on your guy. Or just keep it here. Tell us who you think the goat is and we will see if we can get even ten people to say yes to him. Alex and la ram fan who is goat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about Brady.
Click to expand...

Yea and part of the conversation is who do you thinks better?


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know the NFL season is over with as of tomorrow.this issue is dead because you took them to school with a major ass beating with this article here with your first post on the first page
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy.
> 
> .you OWNED them wit this link but they are so much in denial that they wont read it and they are so butthurt this article takes them to school they probably think that I was the one that wrote it knowing the crack these guys smoke the fact they seem to think i am the ONLY person in the world that thinks they have created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox.
> 
> after all,they think you are me,and I guess that P@triot must be as well and who knows since they think you are me,they probablu think I was at the superbowl last year and there were not thousands booeing brady at halftime,that it was just MY one voice booeing him so since they probably have that incredible logic,they probably think I wrote this article here as well since it takes them to school and proves they have their head up bradys ass and are in denial he is a fraud and cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame. another common trait cheatriot apologists have as well is they have reading comprehension problems.
> 
> No matter how many times i have said it,it goes through one ear and out the other that greats like montana,bradshaw and aikman have not been called cheaters by so many former NFL players.they are so much in denial about that fact they only see whnat they WANT to see and ignore i posted that as well as never bothering to read this link here below of yours since it took them to school.
> 
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't cheat this year yet here he is in the Superbowl again. That makes him the goat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Brady didn't cheat this year"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And he still made the Superbowl. Damn he great.
Click to expand...


not the greatest....and there was another QB as you so aptly pointed out that gave NE 3 wins.

Did you drink stupid juice for breakfast today?


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, you folks simply cannot deal with life on life's terms.
> 
> Brady actually agreed to the punishment. No reason for court...he quit on himself and thereby quit on his supporters. It is very clear and Brady accepts the fact that everyone knows he lied, he cheated, he destroyed evidence and he deserved his suspension.
> 
> Now you wish to once again make this thread about me?
> 
> Brady is not the greatest due to his own volitional conduct and bad acts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you probably cant find the one where he is in the pool with a cigar,but do you still have the pic you took of old fart style when you were on a golf course one day and you found him golfing as well and to avoid falling into a lake after he stumbled,he grabbed on to his golf club bag with his golf stick only to fall into the lake anyways? i cant believe the luck you had that OFS just happened to be there golfing that day the same day you were.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As OldFartStyle attempts, in vain, to put together a cogent argument, Poopergorgio tries to help him from stumbling but fails.
> 
> This mirrors the time Poopy and OldFart style were smoking joints and playing golf...what happened next is not to be spoken of in mixed company
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You know why we are right that Brady is the greatest? You guys don't even have an alternative. Let's start a thread on your guy. Or just keep it here. Tell us who you think the goat is and we will see if we can get even ten people to say yes to him. Alex and la ram fan who is goat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This thread is about Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea and part of the conversation is who do you thinks better?
Click to expand...

There are 2 one who was suspended and one who wasn't. The one who was suspended is not part of the "greatest" discussion.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The judge at Brady's first trial "read the report" and then asked the NFL's lawyers if that was all they had!  When they said yes he found in Brady's favor.  The Well's Report was a fiasco!  It didn't prove Tom Brady did anything illegal.
> 
> 
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
Click to expand...


If Brady did what you claim he did...then why was the Wells Report and the NFL's case against him basically bitch slapped in a court of law by the presiding judge?  

To put it in blunt terms...why was there punishment when guilt was never proven?

The answer to that...as was pointed out by the higher court...is that Roger Goodell doesn't need to prove guilt because the CBA gives him the right to punish any player in the NFL at any time HE feels it is warranted!  Roger Goodell is judge, jury and executioner in the NFL.  Tom Brady had ZERO say in his punishment!


----------



## yiostheoy

In 24 more hours we will know once and for all if Brady is a dirt bag or not.

I am cheering for Atlanta.


----------



## Oldstyle

yiostheoy said:


> In 24 more hours we will know once and for all if Brady is a dirt bag or not.
> 
> I am cheering for Atlanta.



And if the Patriots win and Brady shines...does that mean you will admit he's the greatest of all time?


----------



## yiostheoy

Oldstyle said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> In 24 more hours we will know once and for all if Brady is a dirt bag or not.
> 
> I am cheering for Atlanta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And if the Patriots win and Brady shines...does that mean you will admit he's the greatest of all time?
Click to expand...

I suppose if he wins tomorrow without breaking a leg, then in spite of his past cheating he can be called the greatest of all time -- for now.


----------



## ChrisL

I can't WAIT until tomorrow night!    Go Pats!!!


----------



## Lakhota

Be sure to watch this great Super Bowl commercial:


*Budweiser’s ‘Political’ Super Bowl Advert Sparks Backlash*


----------



## Kat

Tom Brady somehow became the player everyone loves to hate, and there's no good reason why


Haters gonna hate. Maybe there will be a huge riot over him today.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady did what you claim he did...then why was the Wells Report and the NFL's case against him basically bitch slapped in a court of law by the presiding judge?
> 
> To put it in blunt terms...why was there punishment when guilt was never proven?
> 
> The answer to that...as was pointed out by the higher court...is that Roger Goodell doesn't need to prove guilt because the CBA gives him the right to punish any player in the NFL at any time HE feels it is warranted!  Roger Goodell is judge, jury and executioner in the NFL.  Tom Brady had ZERO say in his punishment!
Click to expand...

The lower court was overturned. Brady was suspended.


----------



## Montrovant

Kat said:


> Tom Brady somehow became the player everyone loves to hate, and there's no good reason why
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate. Maybe there will be a huge riot over him today.



That's a pretty good article.  The hate for Brady really might be mostly based in the perception of him "having it all".  I liked the comparisons of negative actions on the list of most hated NFL players.  I'm a 49ers fan, and I know that Romanowski was (based on what information the media provided about them) far more of a shitty person than Brady.  Yet Brady is a few spaces higher on the list.

Of course, some of that is surely because many people have forgotten about Romanowski, whereas Brady is still an NFL superstar and constantly in football media.

I think the article probably overstates the hatred for Brady a bit, as well.

I know that I'm rooting for the Falcons today because the Pats have enough rings.    Too much success for someone who isn't on the team you root for tends to breed some dislike.


----------



## Kat

I don't know that I am rooting one way or the other. There are players I like on both teams.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady did what you claim he did...then why was the Wells Report and the NFL's case against him basically bitch slapped in a court of law by the presiding judge?
> 
> To put it in blunt terms...why was there punishment when guilt was never proven?
> 
> The answer to that...as was pointed out by the higher court...is that Roger Goodell doesn't need to prove guilt because the CBA gives him the right to punish any player in the NFL at any time HE feels it is warranted!  Roger Goodell is judge, jury and executioner in the NFL.  Tom Brady had ZERO say in his punishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lower court was overturned. Brady was suspended.
Click to expand...


Let's make this simple, Phallics!  (That way Fart Boy can follow what's being said!)  What did the higher court rule on...Brady's guilt...or Goodell's power to impose punishment regardless of proving guilt?

I'm betting you'll avoid answering that question and the reason you'll do so is because we both know the answer already.  That higher court NEVER addressed Brady's guilt!  Not even slightly.  The ONLY legal question they addressed was whether or not the CBA gave Goodell the power to impose whatever punishment he wanted to!


----------



## Oldstyle

Montrovant said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady somehow became the player everyone loves to hate, and there's no good reason why
> 
> 
> Haters gonna hate. Maybe there will be a huge riot over him today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a pretty good article.  The hate for Brady really might be mostly based in the perception of him "having it all".  I liked the comparisons of negative actions on the list of most hated NFL players.  I'm a 49ers fan, and I know that Romanowski was (based on what information the media provided about them) far more of a shitty person than Brady.  Yet Brady is a few spaces higher on the list.
> 
> Of course, some of that is surely because many people have forgotten about Romanowski, whereas Brady is still an NFL superstar and constantly in football media.
> 
> I think the article probably overstates the hatred for Brady a bit, as well.
> 
> I know that I'm rooting for the Falcons today because the Pats have enough rings.    Too much success for someone who isn't on the team you root for tends to breed some dislike.
Click to expand...


Odell Beckam more or less said exactly what you did when asked today about Brady, Montrovant.  He said he respects Brady as a great player but because he's beaten so many teams that Odell wanted to win in the past...that Brady was his favorite player to dislike.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If Brady did what you claim he did...then why was the Wells Report and the NFL's case against him basically bitch slapped in a court of law by the presiding judge?
> 
> To put it in blunt terms...why was there punishment when guilt was never proven?
> 
> The answer to that...as was pointed out by the higher court...is that Roger Goodell doesn't need to prove guilt because the CBA gives him the right to punish any player in the NFL at any time HE feels it is warranted!  Roger Goodell is judge, jury and executioner in the NFL.  Tom Brady had ZERO say in his punishment!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The lower court was overturned. Brady was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let's make this simple, Phallics!  (That way Fart Boy can follow what's being said!)  What did the higher court rule on...Brady's guilt...or Goodell's power to impose punishment regardless of proving guilt?
> 
> I'm betting you'll avoid answering that question and the reason you'll do so is because we both know the answer already.  That higher court NEVER addressed Brady's guilt!  Not even slightly.  The ONLY legal question they addressed was whether or not the CBA gave Goodell the power to impose whatever punishment he wanted to!
Click to expand...

This is getting tired, crybaby Brady was the one who brought it to court, the court said fuck off Brady and put yer big boy pants on, bend over and take your punishment like a man. So Brady asked Giselle(who I respect deeply) "honey what is it like to be a man". Giselle answered, "Tommy shut the fuck up and take your punishment and let me do your hair real nice".

Tommy whimpered a bit but nodded in understanding and the rest is history.


Then they lived happily ever after.


----------



## Oldstyle

Like  I predicted...Phallics won't answer my question.  Instead he posts "drivel".


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Like  I predicted...Phallics won't answer my question.  Instead he posts "drivel".


OK short answer, Brady  lost.


----------



## Oldstyle

Gee, the "lawyer" can't seem to answer a simple question.

Once again, Phallics...did the higher court rule on Brady's guilt...or did they rule on Roger Goodell having unlimited power to impose punishment under the CBA?


----------



## Oldstyle

Your dog has a bigger legal IQ than you do!


----------



## Oldstyle

Lassie...go find an answer for Phallics!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Gee, the "lawyer" can't seem to answer a simple question.
> 
> Once again, Phallics...did the higher court rule on Brady's guilt...or did they rule on Roger Goodell having unlimited power to impose punishment under the CBA?


The Appellate court overturned the lower court.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Discussing Brady and how he squandered his good fortune and talent is very enjoyable and a vehicle for discussing the ethics of professional sports. The NFL is a multinational, multi billion dollar per year industry, who puts out a product that is supposed to be family friendly.
> 
> When Brady who is  the face of that industry is involved  in any conduct that speaks to impropriety,  ethical or moral, and is subsequently suspended and then agrees to that penalty the discussion takes on a graver and more meaningful tone than who can throw a football better.
> 
> That is me is a very necessary discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged, you agreed with laramfan, so Brady couldn't possibly cheat, it is all choreographed. The deflategate scandal was made up. laramfan told us these games are all rigged, he is a genius, just ask him. So, all the NFL players are actors. So, who is the best actor?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Blow it out of your ass Papa. You have turned into a bore and a somewhat  nuisance much like a dingleberry on the ass of a dog.
> 
> Here is song about you to keep you occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We may be Brady apologists but you are a la ram fan apologist. Lol. Jk. I love that crazy but.
> 
> I almost think you are his alter ego. He's crazy enough to have two computers and two screen names and you, or he, is backing himself up. Lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a fucked up little kid that looks up to laramfan. Only a nut would take laramfan seriously.
Click to expand...

It's not bradys fault his running back fumbled. Brady was killing it till that


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the "lawyer" can't seem to answer a simple question.
> 
> Once again, Phallics...did the higher court rule on Brady's guilt...or did they rule on Roger Goodell having unlimited power to impose punishment under the CBA?
> 
> 
> 
> The Appellate court overturned the lower court.
Click to expand...

Omg they're cheating for the Patriots. 3 penalties on one drive each time on 3rd down to keep the Patriots in it


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> I can't WAIT until tomorrow night!    Go Pats!!!


If new england loses Brady is not the goat


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the "lawyer" can't seem to answer a simple question.
> 
> Once again, Phallics...did the higher court rule on Brady's guilt...or did they rule on Roger Goodell having unlimited power to impose punishment under the CBA?
> 
> 
> 
> The Appellate court overturned the lower court.
Click to expand...


Did the Appellate court rule on Brady's guilt...or on Goodell's authority to impose punishment REGARDLESS of guilt?

You're supposedly a lawyer, Phallics...how come you can't answer a simply question directed to you?


----------



## P@triot

Dude DEFINITELY isn't looking like the "GOAT" right now. 

Which proves my point all along - Tom Brady is Tom Brady. The TEAM isn't playing well right now. If you guys are going to credit him with 4 Super Bowl wins then you better bash him for this pitiful New England performance...


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, the "lawyer" can't seem to answer a simple question.
> 
> Once again, Phallics...did the higher court rule on Brady's guilt...or did they rule on Roger Goodell having unlimited power to impose punishment under the CBA?
> 
> 
> 
> The Appellate court overturned the lower court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did the Appellate court rule on Brady's guilt...or on Goodell's authority to impose punishment REGARDLESS of guilt?
> 
> You're supposedly a lawyer, Phallics...how come you can't answer a simply question directed to you?
Click to expand...

The Appellate Court overturned the lower court.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> Dude DEFINITELY isn't looking like the "GOAT" right now.
> 
> Which proves my point all along - Tom Brady is Tom Brady. The TEAM isn't playing well right now. If you guys are going to credit him with 4 Super Bowl wins then you better bash him for this pitiful New England performance...


I knew if I argued for and defended Brady all week he would choke. I also bet $10 NE would win.


----------



## Toro

FYI Brady is 39


----------



## shockedcanadian

If he completes this insane comeback and wins his 5th, there would be much debate.


----------



## rightwinger

If Brady pulls this one out, he will be legendary


----------



## sealybobo

Toro said:


> FYI Brady is 39


On second thought, pretty good game forr Brady. They were down 28 to 3. Great comeback even if he falls short


----------



## sealybobo

shockedcanadian said:


> If he completes this insane comeback and wins his 5th, there would be much debate.


No debate.


----------



## rightwinger

Brady just tied it up after being down 25 pts

Last drive 91 yards with a two point conversion


----------



## Oldstyle

Any of you want to change your vote?  Just sayin...


----------



## Oldstyle




----------



## rightwinger

Without a doubt

Brady is the GOAT

Montana never pulled one out like this


----------



## Jarlaxle

The debate is over.  Tom Brady is the best QB of all time.


----------



## Papageorgio

Hats off to Brady, 25 down and won. 

Now doubt about it, 39 years old, comes back from 25 down, incredible. I thought the game was over at halftime. Incredible comeback by an incredible quarterback.


----------



## Papageorgio

Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.



Got booed off the stage!  Run, Roger...RUN!!!


----------



## Toro

[/thread]


mic


floor


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.


Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
Click to expand...


Phallics and Fart Boy...what a pair!


----------



## sealybobo

Lakhota said:


> This is my greatest.  John Elway also has brains.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even though things got off to a bumpy start for Elway in the NFL—hethreatened to play baseball for the Yankees unless the Colts traded him—he proved to be worth the headache. The Denver Broncos stepped up and grabbed Elway, who showed off dynamic agility, pinpoint accuracy, and a cannon of a throwing arm during his career.
> 
> Elway threw for 51,475 yards and 300 touchdowns, adding 3,407 rushing yards for good measure. After bouncing back from his "can’t win the big game" label following three Super Bowl losses, he won his final two appearances, finishing his career on top. Elway has since taken over as the Broncos top executive, leading the team to victory in Super Bowl 50 behind veteran quarterback Peyton Manning.
> 
> *The top 10 quarterbacks of all time*


Even though things got off to a bumpy start Brady won his 5th.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Phallics and Fart Boy...what a pair!
Click to expand...

Boy did Atlanta blow it. Best $10 I ever won


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want me to argue with Breitbart?
> 
> Just as I said, Brady accepted the punishment.  He did not, so far as I know, have any real say in what the punishment was.  He fought the suspension in court.  You make it sound as though Brady declared himself guilty and deserving of the punishment.  I have never seen or read anything from Brady saying he admitted guilt or believed his punishment was warranted.
> 
> Whether it was warranted or not is irrelevant to my point here.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Of course I was talking about after the acts were over with.
> 
> Yes, Brady could have tried to continue to higher courts.  I've already said multiple times he decided to stop fighting the suspension.  There's a difference between accepting a punishment and agreeing to a punishment, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he not agree to the punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what.
Click to expand...

So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
Click to expand...


They probably are having their mommies change their diapers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Two fourth quarter comebacks in a row and this one was the biggest ever. Just unreal when watching it play out. It was a good game.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


What other QB has FIVE Super Bowl Rings?


----------



## Kat

WOW What a great game!!! I think that now there is no question. Yes, Brady is the greatest.

Congrats to the Pats!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Two fourth quarter comebacks in a row and this one was the biggest ever. Just unreal when watching it play out. It was a good game.



Matt Ryan will never forgive himself for getting sacked and being taken out of field goal range.

Except for one amazing catch I hardly heard the name Julio Jones today. Only 4 catches for 87 yards.

When he made that one catch and kept his toes in I thought that play won the game


----------



## JimBowie1958

Leweman said:


> Yep.  He'd have retired 5 years ago if he had to play for the Browns though and no one would know his name.  He's got the best coach of all time with him so it helps.


Sure it helps having a great coach, but the guy h as an incredible arm, he is very patient and poised in the pocket, can run when he needs to and can thread a needle at 50 yards.

Plus  he has demonstrated that he never quits no matter how bad the situation may be.

Brady is the best ever, and I am an ex-Cowboys fan, and it hurts to say that there is a QB better than Aikman or Staubach.

Brady = Best QB in NFL history. Period.


----------



## Kat

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two fourth quarter comebacks in a row and this one was the biggest ever. Just unreal when watching it play out. It was a good game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Ryan will never forgive himself for getting sacked and being taken out of field goal range.
> 
> Except for one amazing catch I hardly heard the name Julio Jones today. Only 4 catches for 87 yards.
> 
> When he made that one catch and kept his toes in I thought that play won the game
Click to expand...




I thought it did too. But, I heard his name a lot tonight, just not from making lots of plays.


----------



## sealybobo

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> What other QB has FIVE Super Bowl Rings?
Click to expand...

And I keep repeating this but one of his Superbowl loses was the season he was undefeated until that Superbowl. He really is amazing.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Kat said:


> I thought it did too. But, I heard his name a lot tonight, just not from making lots of plays.


The game is never over till the clock says 4th quarter 0:00 time remaining.

And sometimes not even then.


----------



## Kat

sealybobo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> What other QB has FIVE Super Bowl Rings?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And I keep repeating this but one of his Superbowl loses was the season he was undefeated until that Superbowl. He really is amazing.
Click to expand...




AND he was very gracious after the game. UNlike some would even begin to know how to be.


----------



## Pop23

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



Until tonight I had my doubts. 

They're gone now.


----------



## Kat

JimBowie1958 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought it did too. But, I heard his name a lot tonight, just not from making lots of plays.
> 
> 
> 
> The game is never over till the clock says 4th quarter 0:00 time remaining.
> 
> And sometimes not even then.
Click to expand...



Isn't that the truth!


----------



## Papageorgio

Hats off to Oldstlye and Chris, you are great fans and congrats! Enjoy the moment.


----------



## Unkotare

Pop23 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Until tonight I had my doubts.
> 
> They're gone now.
Click to expand...



The discussion is over!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kat

BTW I saw Brady sneaking on the sideline sucking air out of some footballs. Anyone else see that?


----------



## JimBowie1958

Kat said:


> BTW I saw Brady sneaking on the sideline sucking air out of some footballs. Anyone else see that?


They should search him for an air pump needle before every game, lol.


----------



## Kat

JimBowie1958 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I saw Brady sneaking on the sideline sucking air out of some footballs. Anyone else see that?
> 
> 
> 
> They should search him for an air pump needle before every game, lol.
Click to expand...




Well, I am sure he has one surgically installed.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Two fourth quarter comebacks in a row and this one was the biggest ever. Just unreal when watching it play out. It was a good game.


Even tough I bet $10 on NE I was rooting for Atlanta but then NE started coming back and then I wanted to see a comeback and i figured hey screw it I'm not from Atlanta.

That was a good example of an inexperienced team blowing a huge lead. When they watch the game they will see many things they could have done to eat more clock and they should have known they were in field goal range. If you go from the shotgun you can leave the pocket and throw the ball away.

NE even failed an inside kick. And I don't think Atlanta scored with that great fields position. 

I would not want to watch that game again if I were Atlanta.

It's all fake anyways. That was like seeing a good movie. Ask 911. Do you think he watched?


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


Until around 9:30 pm CST in Houston tonight, it had been a 3 way tie between Terry Bradshaw, Joe Montana, and Tom Brady for the greatest quarterback ever.

But tonight Brady broke the tie and has 5 Superbowl rings.

New England as a team is now tied with Dallas and San Francisco with 5 Superbowl trophies.  They need one more to tie Pittsburg.


----------



## sealybobo

JimBowie1958 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I saw Brady sneaking on the sideline sucking air out of some footballs. Anyone else see that?
> 
> 
> 
> They should search him for an air pump needle before every game, lol.
Click to expand...

Me my bro and dad were looking at pics of his wife. She's not that hot. She has a butter face. Everything's good but her face.

Similar to Erin Andrews. Don't get me wrong they're both beautiful but not that hot.

Why is Erin on TV andd how did Gisele score Tom?


----------



## Kat

sealybobo said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I saw Brady sneaking on the sideline sucking air out of some footballs. Anyone else see that?
> 
> 
> 
> They should search him for an air pump needle before every game, lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me my bro and dad were looking at pics of his wife. She's not that hot. She has a butter face. Everything's good but her face.
> 
> Similar to Erin Andrews. Don't get me wrong they're both beautiful but not that hot.
> 
> Why is Erin on TV andd how did Gisele score Tom?
Click to expand...



LOL What's a butter face??


----------



## yiostheoy

Kat said:


> BTW I saw Brady sneaking on the sideline sucking air out of some footballs. Anyone else see that?


New England kept the cheating to a minimum today.

I only saw one play where they played dirty football injuring an Atlanta running back.


----------



## Kat

yiostheoy said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I saw Brady sneaking on the sideline sucking air out of some footballs. Anyone else see that?
> 
> 
> 
> New England kept the cheating to a minimum today.
> 
> I only saw one play where they played dirty football injuring an Atlanta running back.
Click to expand...



LOL Silly.


----------



## yiostheoy

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two fourth quarter comebacks in a row and this one was the biggest ever. Just unreal when watching it play out. It was a good game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matt Ryan will never forgive himself for getting sacked and being taken out of field goal range.
> 
> Except for one amazing catch I hardly heard the name Julio Jones today. Only 4 catches for 87 yards.
> 
> When he made that one catch and kept his toes in I thought that play won the game
Click to expand...

Exactly !!!

That's what LOST this Superbowl for Atlanta.

All Atlanta had to do was kick an easy field goal before that sack and sit on the lead.


----------



## WinterBorn

I don't think there is any doubt of whether he is the greatest, after tonight.


----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Until around 9:30 pm CST in Houston tonight, it had been a 3 way tie between Terry Bradshaw, Joe Montana, and Tom Brady for the greatest quarterback ever.
> 
> But tonight Brady broke the tie and has 5 Superbowl rings.
> 
> New England as a team is now tied with Dallas and San Francisco with 5 Superbowl trophies.  They need one more to tie Pittsburg.
Click to expand...

Someone said Brady has 2 years left. They should start their 2nd string QB next year the first 4 games and rest Brady again.

Gronkowsky has another ring.

So does the QB that won the first 3 of 4 games. Good for him. Maybe he can take over when Brady retires


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> I don't think there is any doubt of whether he is the greatest, after tonight.


Tell Alex and la ram fan. I can't wait to hear what they have to say. Lol


----------



## yiostheoy

sealybobo said:


> Someone said Brady has 2 years left. They should start their 2nd string QB next year the first 4 games and rest Brady again.
> 
> Gronkowsky has another ring.
> 
> So does the QB that won the first 3 of 4 games. Good for him. Maybe he can take over when Brady retires


Brady looked better than Manning at Denver last year.

So sure, he could win another Superbowl at least.

Maybe even two.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day - all of this "cheating" talk is irrelevant anyway. Anyone who believes that Tom Brady is one of the 5 greatest QB's ever is a nitwit. They are attempting to apply team achievements to personal achievements.
> 
> Brady is great. He is SO accurate. But he's not even in the stratosphere of Dan Marino and John Elway. And he's not quite as good as Peyton Manning, Steve Young, and Troy Aikman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brady isn't the best ever because he plays on a "team"...whereas we all know Marino, Elway, Manning, Young and Aikman played by themselves?  Your point makes zero sense, Patriot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your idiotic contention is that Brady is the "best" because of *team* accomplishments. Either point to his personal accomplishments or move along. Your argument is failing miserably. Now you're so desperate - you're trying to pretend like you don't understand (because you can't make a logical, rational case).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Have you not looked at his statistics?  Good Lord.  Shut up.
Click to expand...

First trump now this? That's too much winning for you.


----------



## sealybobo

yiostheoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said Brady has 2 years left. They should start their 2nd string QB next year the first 4 games and rest Brady again.
> 
> Gronkowsky has another ring.
> 
> So does the QB that won the first 3 of 4 games. Good for him. Maybe he can take over when Brady retires
> 
> 
> 
> Brady looked better than Manning at Denver last year.
> 
> So sure, he could win another Superbowl at least.
> 
> Maybe even two.
Click to expand...

With gronkowsky back?


----------



## JimBowie1958

yiostheoy said:


> New England kept the cheating to a minimum today.
> I only saw one play where they played dirty football injuring an Atlanta running back.


Oh go find a Safe Zone to cry in, dude.

The Pats EARNED that win.


----------



## JimBowie1958

Kat said:


> LOL What's a butter face??


"Yeah, she's a pretty body, but her face..."


----------



## Snouter

Tom Brady is the best football player in history.  Nobody can deny that.


----------



## Kat

JimBowie1958 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL What's a butter face??
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, she's a pretty body, but her face..."
Click to expand...



Oh. I think she's pretty. Not gorgeous but pretty.


----------



## Oldstyle

yiostheoy said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone said Brady has 2 years left. They should start their 2nd string QB next year the first 4 games and rest Brady again.
> 
> Gronkowsky has another ring.
> 
> So does the QB that won the first 3 of 4 games. Good for him. Maybe he can take over when Brady retires
> 
> 
> 
> Brady looked better than Manning at Denver last year.
> 
> So sure, he could win another Superbowl at least.
> 
> Maybe even two.
Click to expand...


Dude, Brady set a Super Bowl record for passing yards!  If Manning looked *anything* like that he'd still be playing!


----------



## Oldstyle

Still no changed votes?  Come on, kiddies...you know you need to!  Saying he's not the greatest at this point just makes you look stupid!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Kat said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL What's a butter face??
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, she's a pretty body, but her face..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I think she's pretty. Not gorgeous but pretty.
Click to expand...

I cant get past personality when it comes to attractiveness in women, and I dont see much about Gaga that appeals to me at any level.

I guess she can be considered pretty because she has a nice smile when she uses it, but the rest of her "Look at me!" personality just overwhelms that little bit for me.


----------



## Kat

JimBowie1958 said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL What's a butter face??
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, she's a pretty body, but her face..."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh. I think she's pretty. Not gorgeous but pretty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I cant get past personality when it comes to attractiveness in women, and I dont see much about Gaga that appeals to me at any level.
> 
> I guess she can be considered pretty because she has a nice smile when she uses it, but the rest of her "Look at me!" personality just overwhelms that little bit for me.
Click to expand...



I thought we were talking about Gisele Bundchen.


----------



## basquebromance

5 rings can't be deflated!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Kat said:


> I thought we were talking about Gisele Bundchen.


Well, there's a duh for me tonight!

I think she is exceptionally smoking hot, with the exception of my wife, of course, who is the most beautiful woman ever born.


----------



## Lakhota

I salute Tom Brady and the New England Patriots! Epic comeback!


----------



## Papageorgio

Lakhota said:


> I salute Tom Brady and the New England Patriots! Epic comeback!



They're not my Super Bowl Champion!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Papageorgio said:


> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I salute Tom Brady and the New England Patriots! Epic comeback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not my Super Bowl Champion!
Click to expand...

O S A R!

Just want to help you understand it, so I put it in Okie-Arky lingo for you.


----------



## Oldstyle

Someone had the class to change their vote...kudos to you!


----------



## Oldstyle

Anyone want to put a small wager on how long it's going to take for Phallics to show up again?


----------



## Oldstyle

Or for Fart Boy to claim that the game was rigged by the NFL?


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Or for Fart Boy to claim that the game was rigged by the NFL?



That will be very soon, he is probably just as pissed as he can be. ITS A CONSPIRACY I TELL YOU!!! Lol!


----------



## xband

JimBowie1958 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I salute Tom Brady and the New England Patriots! Epic comeback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not my Super Bowl Champion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O S A R!
> 
> Just want to help you understand it, so I put it in Okie-Arky lingo for you.
Click to expand...


Joe Namath is the best quarterback ever because he won at least two Superbowls.

I hope not but Broadway Joe might be gay because he wore women's sheer stockings in Hanes Woman Stocking advertisements and shaved his legs.

The first was called the NFL v AFL championship and not Superbowl.


----------



## Abishai100

*Clash of the Titans*


Brady may now be called at least as good as John Elway and Johnny Unitas, but remember two odd and pesky facts:

1. Brady lost twice to Eli Manning and his NY Giants in Super Bowl games, and Manning was crowned MVP both times
2. Matt Ryan's overaggressive Falcons blew it in LI, but they *almost* toppled the Patriots

I think the rise of the Falcons this year proves beyond a doubt that there's a new 'flock' of NFL QBs that will make Brady pass into the history books as a 'yesteryear QB':  --- i.e., Alex Smith, Dak Prescott, Derek Carr, Ben Roethlisberger, Matt Ryan, etc.

Tom Brady will no doubt be considered the Roger Federer of football --- i.e., not as *exciting* as a McEnroe, Borg, or Becker, but certainly as 'monumental' as Sampras, Connors, and Wilander.

We should have a list of audience-favorite QBs (not necessarily the greatest).  Here's my list.

1. Jim Everett
2. Jim Kelly
3. Vince Ferragamo
4. Phil Simms
5. Steve Young
6. Vinny Testaverde
7. Warren Moon
8. Drew Bledsoe


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course Brady had a say in his punishment, if he did not do what he did in the first place there would not have been any punishment.  Brady's could have sen this through and exhausted all avenues to prevail, he did not, he quit, he was the master of his own destiny.
> 
> Brady's acts made him deserving of punishment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Of course I was talking about after the acts were over with.
> 
> Yes, Brady could have tried to continue to higher courts.  I've already said multiple times he decided to stop fighting the suspension.  There's a difference between accepting a punishment and agreeing to a punishment, however.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did he not agree to the punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
Click to expand...

Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably are having their mommies change their diapers.
Click to expand...

No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.


----------



## Votto

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



Tom Brady is the greatest ever in terms of ability, intellect, charm, looks, and political ideology.

Next.


----------



## ChrisL

OMG.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Alex. said:


> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.


Butthurt will forever afflict SoreLoserVille....


----------



## IcebergSlim

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy*"
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> No he is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.you took the Brady apologists to school major big time there.
> Shady Brady isnt even one of the top 10 best MODERN day quarterbacks in the superbowl era the fact that he has the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> He cant win a PLAYOFF game on the road anymore cause he doesnt have the home town refs in his pockets.
> 
> Last time they did win a playoff game on the road came ten years ago against the chargers who had a coach named marty shittenheimer whos teams always went one and done in the playoffs with the chiefs and chargers. other than when he had Montana which of course is the greatest quarterback ever of all time in the modern era.
> and for sure beyond a doubt,not even one of the two twenty of all time.
> 
> when you are involved in scandal after scandal you are a fraud.
> 
> Joe Montana is the greatest modern day quarterback in the superbowl era with the greatest of all time being Johnny Unitas.
> 
> the legitimate reasonable question for this thread title should be-Who is the greatest quarterback of all time in the modern era.Joe Montana,Terry Bradshaw,or John Elway?
> 
> Elway is a legit contender of those three because in the beginning when he first came into the league,he had no running game.no defense and had to carry the load all on his shoulders. I am not sure Montana or Bradshaw could have done that being under those circumstances elway was playing under.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who do not want to factor in all the information regarding Brady and just how he got his wins can keep their hero. It doe snot matter much...those fools would gladly fork over their hard earned dollars to an illusion.
> 
> 
> I would consider many QBs including those you mentioned over Brady.
Click to expand...

"Illusion"?

Illusion didn't complete nearly 500 yds worth of passes last night.....

Trust me....that was all very real....


----------



## ChrisL

That was amazing.  I still can't even believe it!


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> OMG.


You know la ram fan was so happy going into the second half. And he's probably super depressed now. Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I'm still stunned.  I still can't believe they came back to win the game.  I was thinking 2 touchdowns and 2 two-point conversions just to tie up the game?  Nah, that is never going to happen, but it did happen!  OMG.  I can't believe they pulled that off.  

When I awoke this morning, I was wondering if it was all just a dream.


----------



## Desperado

After last night's game, that question has been answered.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> I'm still stunned.  I still can't believe they came back to win the game.  I was thinking 2 touchdowns and 2 two-point conversions just to tie up the game?  Nah, that is never going to happen, but it did happen!  OMG.  I can't believe they pulled that off.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I was wondering if it was all just a dream.


My dad is that guy. "No way". As soon as he says that the comebacks begin.

We both wanted Atlanta to win but then he found out I had $10 on new england so then he didn't want me to lose money, plus who doesn't love a comeback? Great story. Wouldn't be as good if they ended up losing in ot.

Momentum in football can be a bitch huh? Atlanta couldnt put three lousy points on the board.

Who Leo Jones? Only 4 catches.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## P@triot

Jarlaxle said:


> The debate is over.  Tom Brady is the best QB of all time.


He's not even in the top 5


----------



## Oldstyle

Tough day to be a Brady hater...

What he did in the second half of that game was mind boggling.

Not in the top 5?  You might as well have "CLUELESS" tattooed on your forehead, Patriot!


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debate is over.  Tom Brady is the best QB of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not even in the top 5
Click to expand...


LMGTFY


----------



## Oldstyle

First quarterback to win 5 Super Bowls...and does it in the free agent era with completely different sets of receivers for each win!

Sets a new Super Bowl record for passing yards...

Engineers the greatest comeback in Super Bowl history...

But two more of you show up this morning and cast a vote that he's not the greatest of all time?  How pathetic does that make you?


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debate is over.  Tom Brady is the best QB of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not even in the top 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
Click to expand...

Well played. Well played. But.....he's still not even in the conversation with Dan Marino.


----------



## P@triot

Oldstyle said:


> First quarterback to win 5 Super Bowls...and does it in the free agent era with completely different sets of receivers for each win!
> 
> Sets a new Super Bowl record for passing yards...
> 
> But two more of you show up this morning and cast a vote that he's not the greatest of all time?  How pathetic does that make you?


Again....rings measure TEAMS not individuals. Barry Sanders is the greatest RB ever - how many rings does he have?


----------



## ChrisL

P@triot said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First quarterback to win 5 Super Bowls...and does it in the free agent era with completely different sets of receivers for each win!
> 
> Sets a new Super Bowl record for passing yards...
> 
> But two more of you show up this morning and cast a vote that he's not the greatest of all time?  How pathetic does that make you?
> 
> 
> 
> Again....rings measure TEAMS not individuals. Barry Sanders is the greatest RB ever - how many rings does he have?
Click to expand...


None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> I'm still stunned.  I still can't believe they came back to win the game.  I was thinking 2 touchdowns and 2 two-point conversions just to tie up the game?  Nah, that is never going to happen, but it did happen!  OMG.  I can't believe they pulled that off.
> 
> When I awoke this morning, I was wondering if it was all just a dream.



They had to go 91 yards and then make the two point conversion......I thought ...no way in hell


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debate is over.  Tom Brady is the best QB of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not even in the top 5
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LMGTFY
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well played. Well played. But.....he's still not even in the conversation with Dan Marino.
Click to expand...


Brady has more passing yards than Marino, more TDs, MORE Championships


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably are having their mommies change their diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Of course I was talking about after the acts were over with.
> 
> Yes, Brady could have tried to continue to higher courts.  I've already said multiple times he decided to stop fighting the suspension.  There's a difference between accepting a punishment and agreeing to a punishment, however.
> 
> 
> 
> Did he not agree to the punishment?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.
Click to expand...


Brady's performance put Brady at another level. That was an incredible and improbable comeback on the world's largest stage. Brady moved up my list and many others last night. 

Matt Ryan was voted MVP for the regular season because he was, he had an amazing season.


----------



## P@triot

ChrisL said:


> None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.


What did Brady do?!?


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Brady has more passing yards than Marino, more TDs, MORE Championships


Marino still has the most 400+ yard games in NFL history, the most TD's per game in NFL history, and the most passing yards per game in history. The only reason Brady has more total yards and TD's is because he's played in a lot more games. Just like the only reason Emmitt Smith has more yards than Barry Sanders is because he played in a lot more games.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Clearly, Lady Gaga inspired the Patriots to come out and play for real in the second half.

No other explanation fits the facts


----------



## JimBowie1958

xband said:


> Joe Namath is the best quarterback ever because he won at least two Superbowls.


Lol, so if a QB has won FIVE SB's he must be 2.5 times better than Namath!

Nice try, but no Tootsie Roll for you, dude.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has more passing yards than Marino, more TDs, MORE Championships
> 
> 
> 
> Marino still has the most 400+ yard games in NFL history, the most TD's per game in NFL history, and the most passing yards per game in history. The only reason Brady has more total yards and TD's is because he's played in a lot more games. Just like the only reason Emmitt Smith has more yards than Barry Sanders is because he played in a lot more games.
Click to expand...


Marino has a losing record in the playoffs

Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city


----------



## JimBowie1958

CrusaderFrank said:


> Clearly, Lady Gaga inspired the Patriots to come out and play for real in the second half.
> 
> No other explanation fits the facts


Other than a genius like Bellichek adjusting his game plan to match the Falcons and stifle their offence.


----------



## rightwinger

JimBowie1958 said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> Joe Namath is the best quarterback ever because he won at least two Superbowls.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, so if a QB has won FIVE SB's he must be 2.5 times better than Namath!
> 
> Nice try, but no Tootsie Roll for you, dude.
Click to expand...


Namath only played in one Superbowl....Jets won because of their defense
Namath has more interceptions than touchdowns


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city


Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.

In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:

21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
Click to expand...


Woop de fucking do

Marino had one good game in the playoffs. Had his ass handed to him by Montana in his only Super Bowl

Brady beat the 14 point favored Rams in the SB in only his second season. Marino is still waiting for his first


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs



Now that's odd....here is the complete playoff history of the Miami Dolphins during Dan Marino's career with them. How can he have a "losing record" when I don't see his name listed here _anywhere_. Do you? 

*Tm* *Opp* *Result* 
MIA SEA L 20-27
MIA SEA W 31-10
MIA PIT W 45-28
MIA N SFO L 16-38
MIA CLE W 24-21
MIA NWE L 14-31
MIA KAN W 17-16
MIA @ BUF L 34-44
MIA SDG W 31-0
MIA BUF L 10-29
MIA KAN W 27-17
MIA @ SDG L 21-22
MIA @ BUF L 22-37
MIA @ NWE L 3-17 
MIA BUF W 24-17
MIA @ DEN L 3-38
MIA @ SEA W 20-17
MIA @ JAX L 7-62


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Woop de fucking do
Click to expand...

Wrongwinger's typical response when he's proven *wrong*


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Marino had one good game in the playoffs. Had his ass handed to him by Montana in his only Super Bowl


Would that be the Super Bowl in which he set _multiple_ *Super Bowl passing records* in only his second season in the league?


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's odd....here is the complete playoff history of the Miami Dolphins during Dan Marino's career with them. How can he have a "losing record" when I don't see his name listed here _anywhere_. Do you?
> 
> *Tm* *Opp* *Result*
> MIA SEA L 20-27
> MIA SEA W 31-10
> MIA PIT W 45-28
> MIA N SFO L 16-38
> MIA CLE W 24-21
> MIA NWE L 14-31
> MIA KAN W 17-16
> MIA @ BUF L 34-44
> MIA SDG W 31-0
> MIA BUF L 10-29
> MIA KAN W 27-17
> MIA @ SDG L 21-22
> MIA @ BUF L 22-37
> MIA @ NWE L 3-17
> MIA BUF W 24-17
> MIA @ DEN L 3-38
> MIA @ SEA W 20-17
> MIA @ JAX L 7-62
Click to expand...



See those "Ls"???

There are ten of them.......TEN
Only eight Ws


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino had one good game in the playoffs. Had his ass handed to him by Montana in his only Super Bowl
> 
> 
> 
> Would that be the Super Bowl in which he set _multiple_ *Super Bowl passing records* in only his second season in the league?
Click to expand...


Brady WON the freaking Super Bowl in only his second season....MVP

Marino?    Lost 38-16


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs


Wait a second....come to think of it....I don't EVER remember seeing Tom Brady "win" a playoff game. Here are the complete New England Patriots playoff results during Tom Brady's career with them. I don't see his name listed _anywhere_ - do you?

*Tm* *Opp* *Result*
NWE OAK W 16-13
NWE @ PIT W 24-17
NWE N STL W 20-17
NWE TEN W 17-14
NWE IND W 24-14
NWE N CAR W 32-29
NWE IND W 20-3
NWE @ PIT W 41-27
NWE N PHI W 24-21
NWE JAX W 28-3
NWE @ DEN L 13-27
NWE NYJ W 37-16
NWE @ SDG W 24-21
NWE @ IND L 34-38
NWE JAX W 31-20
NWE SDG W 21-12
NWE N NYG L 14-17
NWE BAL L 14-33
NWE NYJ L 21-28
NWE DEN W 45-10 
NWE BAL W 23-20 
NWE N NYG L 17-21
NWE HOU W 41-28
NWE BAL L 13-28
NWE IND W 43-22
NWE @ DEN L 16-26
NWE BAL W 35-31
NWE IND W 45-7
NWE N SEA W 28-24
NWE KAN W 27-20
NWE @ DEN L 18-20
NWE HOU W 34-16
NWE PIT W 36-17


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> Brady WON the freaking Super Bowl in only his second season....MVP Marino?    Lost 38-16


Yeah....after Drew Bledsoe got hurt in game #10 and Brady was *forced* to come off the *bench*


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> See those "Ls"??? There are ten of them.......TEN
> Only eight Ws


"Only 8 wins". That means the Dolphins won almost as many playoff games as they lost. Which is astounding considering the majority of teams don't even make the playoffs. Either way - I don't see Dan Marino's name anywhere. And you've yet to admit that you see his name. So I think at this point we can all agree that you know even less about football than you do politics (and that is saying quite a bit because your lack of knowledge about politics is down right frightening).


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> See those "Ls"??? There are ten of them.......TEN
> Only eight Ws
> 
> 
> 
> "Only 8 wins". That means the Dolphins won almost as many playoff games as they lost. Which is astounding considering the majority of teams don't even make the playoffs. Either way - I don't see Dan Marino's name anywhere. And you've yet to admit that you see his name. So I think at this point we can all agree that you know even less about football than you do politics (and that is saying quite a bit because your lack of knowledge about politics is down right frightening).
Click to expand...


I hate to point out the obvious here, Patriot but claiming that Dan Marino performed better in the post season than Tom Brady is laughable!  Please stop...you're embarrassing yourself!


----------



## Votto

MarathonMike said:


> There are 3 greatest quarterbacks of all time with 4 Superbowls each Brady, Montana and Bradshaw. If he wins this one, Brady is number one.



Montana is a distant second.  Bradshaw is probably down further on the list.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady WON the freaking Super Bowl in only his second season....MVP Marino?    Lost 38-16
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....after Drew Bledsoe got hurt in game #10 and Brady was *forced* to come off the *bench*
Click to expand...


What part of Super bowl MVP went over your head?
They don't give MVPs to QBs who lose 38-16


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> See those "Ls"??? There are ten of them.......TEN
> Only eight Ws
> 
> 
> 
> "Only 8 wins". That means the Dolphins won almost as many playoff games as they lost. Which is astounding considering the majority of teams don't even make the playoffs. Either way - I don't see Dan Marino's name anywhere. And you've yet to admit that you see his name. So I think at this point we can all agree that you know even less about football than you do politics (and that is saying quite a bit because your lack of knowledge about politics is down right frightening).
Click to expand...


You don't get consideration as Greatest of all time when you have no championships and a losing record in the playoffs

Great QBs come up big in big games....Marino didn't


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> You don't get consideration as Greatest of all time when you have no championships and a losing record in the playoffs


Nobody is arguing that the Miami Dolphins were the "greatest of all time". Due try and keep up with the discussion here.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

JimBowie1958 said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> 
> Clearly, Lady Gaga inspired the Patriots to come out and play for real in the second half.
> 
> No other explanation fits the facts
> 
> 
> 
> Other than a genius like Bellichek adjusting his game plan to match the Falcons and stifle their offence.
Click to expand...


The Pat front line came to play in the second half too. They were MIA in the first half


----------



## P@triot

rightwinger said:


> What part of Super bowl MVP went over your head?


What part of "wasn't even good enough to get off the bench" during his first two years while Marino was re-writing the record books during his went over your head?


----------



## Divine Wind

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


He set at least 3 Super Bowl records last night.  Pretty awesome!


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get consideration as Greatest of all time when you have no championships and a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is arguing that the Miami Dolphins were the "greatest of all time". Due try and keep up with the discussion here.
Click to expand...


Great QBs come up big in big games

Where are all those game winning drives in the 4th quarter of playoff games?

Brady has them....Marino doesn't


----------



## Papageorgio

xband said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lakhota said:
> 
> 
> 
> I salute Tom Brady and the New England Patriots! Epic comeback!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're not my Super Bowl Champion!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O S A R!
> 
> Just want to help you understand it, so I put it in Okie-Arky lingo for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joe Namath is the best quarterback ever because he won at least two Superbowls.
> 
> I hope not but Broadway Joe might be gay because he wore women's sheer stockings in Hanes Woman Stocking advertisements and shaved his legs.
> 
> The first was called the NFL v AFL championship and not Superbowl.
Click to expand...


Neither was the second one, it was Super Bowl III when the game became the Super Bowl.


----------



## rightwinger

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Super bowl MVP went over your head?
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "wasn't even good enough to get off the bench" during his first two years while Marino was re-writing the record books during his went over your head?
Click to expand...


Got off the bench in his second year on won a Super bowl in spite of being a 14 pt underdog
Never looked back

After his first two years...Marino never did anything
Brady won his fifth championship yesterday at 39.....Marino never accomplished anything after 25


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


>


I would love to see a gif of you doing that in a little cheerleading outfit.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debate is over.  Tom Brady is the best QB of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not even in the top 5
Click to expand...

Every sports person on the radio and tv disagrees with you.  Anyone still arguing against Brady is just a stubborn jackass/fool jealous hater.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> First quarterback to win 5 Super Bowls...and does it in the free agent era with completely different sets of receivers for each win!
> 
> Sets a new Super Bowl record for passing yards...
> 
> But two more of you show up this morning and cast a vote that he's not the greatest of all time?  How pathetic does that make you?
> 
> 
> 
> Again....rings measure TEAMS not individuals. Barry Sanders is the greatest RB ever - how many rings does he have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has more passing yards than Marino, more TDs, MORE Championships
> 
> 
> 
> Marino still has the most 400+ yard games in NFL history, the most TD's per game in NFL history, and the most passing yards per game in history. The only reason Brady has more total yards and TD's is because he's played in a lot more games. Just like the only reason Emmitt Smith has more yards than Barry Sanders is because he played in a lot more games.
Click to expand...


I don't know where you get your numbers from, but Brady actually has more regular season TD passes than Marino did in fewer regular season games.  Brady: 456 TD in 237 games, Marino: 420 TD in 242 games.  In the playoffs, Brady: 61 TD in 33 games, Marino: 32 TD in 18 games.  So the totals are Brady: 517 TD in 270 games, Marino: 452 TD in 260 games.  Brady clearly has thrown more TDs per game.

It's similar with passing yards per game.  Brady: 259.8 regular season, 261.5 playoffs.  Marino: 253.6 regular season, 250.6 playoffs.

Drew Brees and Peyton Manning also both surpass Marino in TD per game and yards per game.

Tom Brady  Stats | Pro-Football-Reference.com
Dan Marino Stats | Pro-Football-Reference.com

Drew Brees and Peyton Manning both have more 400+ yard passing games than Marino now.  Marino had 15 (13 regular season, 2 post season).  Manning had 17 (14 regular season, 3 post season).  Brees has 18 (15 regular season, 3 post season).

List of NFL quarterbacks who have passed for 400 or more yards in a game - Wikipedia

I'm not trying to take anything away from Marino, the game has become more weighted toward the pass over the years.  When you give false statistics, though, it makes one wonder about the rest of your argument.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Brady do?!?
Click to expand...

Oh that was no big deal to you?  Liar.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has more passing yards than Marino, more TDs, MORE Championships
> 
> 
> 
> Marino still has the most 400+ yard games in NFL history, the most TD's per game in NFL history, and the most passing yards per game in history. The only reason Brady has more total yards and TD's is because he's played in a lot more games. Just like the only reason Emmitt Smith has more yards than Barry Sanders is because he played in a lot more games.
Click to expand...

I'm not going to argue too much because of your Barry reference but I don't give a fuck how many yards Dan Marino piled up in the regular season.  Woopi Doo.  Get the fuck out of here with that Marino bs.  LOL


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady has more passing yards than Marino, more TDs, MORE Championships
> 
> 
> 
> Marino still has the most 400+ yard games in NFL history, the most TD's per game in NFL history, and the most passing yards per game in history. The only reason Brady has more total yards and TD's is because he's played in a lot more games. Just like the only reason Emmitt Smith has more yards than Barry Sanders is because he played in a lot more games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where you get your numbers from, but Brady actually has more regular season TD passes than Marino did in fewer regular season games.  Brady: 456 TD in 237 games, Marino: 420 TD in 242 games.  In the playoffs, Brady: 61 TD in 33 games, Marino: 32 TD in 18 games.  So the totals are Brady: 517 TD in 270 games, Marino: 452 TD in 260 games.  Brady clearly has thrown more TDs per game.
> 
> It's similar with passing yards per game.  Brady: 259.8 regular season, 261.5 playoffs.  Marino: 253.6 regular season, 250.6 playoffs.
> 
> Drew Brees and Peyton Manning also both surpass Marino in TD per game and yards per game.
> 
> Tom Brady  Stats | Pro-Football-Reference.com
> Dan Marino Stats | Pro-Football-Reference.com
> 
> Drew Brees and Peyton Manning both have more 400+ yard passing games than Marino now.  Marino had 15 (13 regular season, 2 post season).  Manning had 17 (14 regular season, 3 post season).  Brees has 18 (15 regular season, 3 post season).
> 
> List of NFL quarterbacks who have passed for 400 or more yards in a game - Wikipedia
> 
> I'm not trying to take anything away from Marino, the game has become more weighted toward the pass over the years.  When you give false statistics, though, it makes one wonder about the rest of your argument.
Click to expand...

I heard Marino has 100 more interceptions than Tom Brady.  If that's true, then that's the difference between 5 superbowls and squat.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady WON the freaking Super Bowl in only his second season....MVP Marino?    Lost 38-16
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....after Drew Bledsoe got hurt in game #10 and Brady was *forced* to come off the *bench*
Click to expand...

Same with Dak Prescott.  So what?  He got his shot and made the most of it.


----------



## Montrovant

Snouter said:


> Tom Brady is the best football player in history.  Nobody can deny that.



I certainly can.


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best football player in history.  Nobody can deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly can.
Click to expand...

You can but you would be wrong.  Who is the best?  Can you name him?  Can you get 10 people to agree that person is better than Tom Brady?  Bullshit.


----------



## Montrovant

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
Click to expand...


You didn't seem to care that Steve Young sat on the bench behind Montana.


----------



## sealybobo

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Brady do?!?
Click to expand...


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best football player in history.  Nobody can deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can but you would be wrong.  Who is the best?  Can you name him?  Can you get 10 people to agree that person is better than Tom Brady?  Bullshit.
Click to expand...


Better football player, not quarterback, and in history, not the Super Bowl era?  Go back to when players had to play offense and defense, go back to someone like Otto Graham who went to the championship game in every single season he played, there are tons of choices.  Even in the SB era, you will find people who would consider any number of all-time greats better football players.


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best football player in history.  Nobody can deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can but you would be wrong.  Who is the best?  Can you name him?  Can you get 10 people to agree that person is better than Tom Brady?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better football player, not quarterback, and in history, not the Super Bowl era?  Go back to when players had to play offense and defense, go back to someone like Otto Graham who went to the championship game in every single season he played, there are tons of choices.  Even in the SB era, you will find people who would consider any number of all-time greats better football players.
Click to expand...


Now you guys are becoming pathetic.  LOL.  You can't say Montana is better anymore, not Bradshaw, not Marino so you pull these guys out of your ass.




1839 × 2755 - en.wikipedia.org



No one is taking you seriously.  Stop it.  I get it.  You don't like Brady but the fact is he is money.  Never count him out.


----------



## Oldstyle

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Super bowl MVP went over your head?
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "wasn't even good enough to get off the bench" during his first two years while Marino was re-writing the record books during his went over your head?
Click to expand...


Did Brady not get off the bench because of HIS play...or did he not get off the bench because he was a sixth round draft pick playing behind a Pro Bowl quarterback, Drew Bledso?  Marino was Miami's number one pick.  He started because they didn't have anyone else remotely as good!  Your position is nonsensical!  What's important is what Brady did once he WAS allowed off the bench!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Super bowl MVP went over your head?
> 
> 
> 
> What part of "wasn't even good enough to get off the bench" during his first two years while Marino was re-writing the record books during his went over your head?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did Brady not get off the bench because of HIS play...or did he not get off the bench because he was a sixth round draft pick playing behind a Pro Bowl quarterback, Drew Bledso?  Marino was Miami's number one pick.  He started because they didn't have anyone else remotely as good!  Your position is nonsensical!  What's important is what Brady did once he WAS allowed off the bench!
Click to expand...

I want to thank p@triot Alex and la ram fan. Without them I would have been rooting against the Patriots. They made me feel like I won something


----------



## Papageorgio

P@triot said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Brady do?!?
Click to expand...


No player has won 5 Super Bowls, on one team, no one in the 51 years of Super Bowls. Not Montana, not Bradshaw, and those two had multiple players win the four Super Bowls with them. 

Brady and Charles Haley are the only players with five rings. 

The point is, for all they nay saying Brady is in very rare air.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Brady do?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That picture needs to be updated to show FIVE Super Bowl rings.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Brady do?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No player has won 5 Super Bowls, on one team, no one in the 51 years of Super Bowls. Not Montana, not Bradshaw, and those two had multiple players win the four Super Bowls with them.
> 
> Brady and Charles Haley are the only players with five rings.
> 
> The point is, for all they nay saying Brady is in very rare air.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisL

*Don’t look at Tom Brady next to Joe Montana or Otto Graham. Compare him to Freddy Krueger or Michael Myers.*
Mark Wahlberg, no stranger to scary movies (_Fear_), left early believing the sequel’s box-office draw already dead. But killing Brady proves about as easy as killing Jason. He comes back, again and again and again.

Down 25 points in the third quarter, the 39-going-on-29 quarterback engineered the greatest comeback in Super Bowl history. Like Ringo, he relied on a little help from his friends.

Julian Edelman’s circus catch in triple coverage, Dont’a Hightower’s strip sack leading to a quick Danny Amendola touchdown, and the Pats D pushing the Falcons out of field-goal range to force a punt in the fourth quarter all made the impossible possible.

But mainly, it was Brady. And all the while, you could hear the creepy Halloween piano tinkling in the background.

He threw for 466 yards, shattering a Super Bowl record held for 17 years by Kurt Warner, and completed 43 passes to set another record. He threw for 195 yards in the fourth quarter, slashing the Atlanta Falcons secondary and cutting out the heart of the team’s long-suffering fanbase. By the time the silver dollar landed on heads, the conclusion, like so many horror endings, seemed a _fait accompli_.

We saw him kill the St. Louis Rams, Carolina Panthers, and Seattle Seahawks similarly. Fans of horror know that in the sequels the similar gets done more spectacularly. So, midway through the third quarter, when the Falcons enjoyed a 99.6 percent win probability, Tom Brady decided that he liked those odds and did what Tom Brady does. That was Super Bowl 51. That was the last 15 or so seasons.

“We all brought each other back,” the Super Bowl MVP, reverting from slasher villain to his aw-shucks alter ego, reflected after the game. “We never felt out of it.”

Jason Voorhees, Not Joe Montana, the Proper Comparison for Tom Brady - Breitbart


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> *Don’t look at Tom Brady next to Joe Montana or Otto Graham. Compare him to Freddy Krueger or Michael Myers.*
> Mark Wahlberg, no stranger to scary movies (_Fear_), left early believing the sequel’s box-office draw already dead. But killing Brady proves about as easy as killing Jason. He comes back, again and again and again.
> 
> Down 25 points in the third quarter, the 39-going-on-29 quarterback engineered the greatest comeback in Super Bowl history. Like Ringo, he relied on a little help from his friends.
> 
> Julian Edelman’s circus catch in triple coverage, Dont’a Hightower’s strip sack leading to a quick Danny Amendola touchdown, and the Pats D pushing the Falcons out of field-goal range to force a punt in the fourth quarter all made the impossible possible.
> 
> But mainly, it was Brady. And all the while, you could hear the creepy Halloween piano tinkling in the background.
> 
> He threw for 466 yards, shattering a Super Bowl record held for 17 years by Kurt Warner, and completed 43 passes to set another record. He threw for 195 yards in the fourth quarter, slashing the Atlanta Falcons secondary and cutting out the heart of the team’s long-suffering fanbase. By the time the silver dollar landed on heads, the conclusion, like so many horror endings, seemed a _fait accompli_.
> 
> We saw him kill the St. Louis Rams, Carolina Panthers, and Seattle Seahawks similarly. Fans of horror know that in the sequels the similar gets done more spectacularly. So, midway through the third quarter, when the Falcons enjoyed a 99.6 percent win probability, Tom Brady decided that he liked those odds and did what Tom Brady does. That was Super Bowl 51. That was the last 15 or so seasons.
> 
> “We all brought each other back,” the Super Bowl MVP, reverting from slasher villain to his aw-shucks alter ego, reflected after the game. “We never felt out of it.”
> 
> Jason Voorhees, Not Joe Montana, the Proper Comparison for Tom Brady - Breitbart



Who's wife is hotter?



[URL='http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/ncaaf/2015/02/12/vmi-nfl-coach-mike-tomlin-dan-quinn-pittsburgh-steelers-atlanta-falcons/23305311/']
	







[/URL]
Lets play F Marry Kill.  I'd F Belecheck's wife, Marry the Falcon's Owners wife because she's a rich spinner and kill the Atlanta Coach's wife because she's ugly.  LOL.


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best football player in history.  Nobody can deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can but you would be wrong.  Who is the best?  Can you name him?  Can you get 10 people to agree that person is better than Tom Brady?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better football player, not quarterback, and in history, not the Super Bowl era?  Go back to when players had to play offense and defense, go back to someone like Otto Graham who went to the championship game in every single season he played, there are tons of choices.  Even in the SB era, you will find people who would consider any number of all-time greats better football players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you guys are becoming pathetic.  LOL.  You can't say Montana is better anymore, not Bradshaw, not Marino so you pull these guys out of your ass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> 1839 × 2755 - en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 110963
> 
> 
> No one is taking you seriously.  Stop it.  I get it.  You don't like Brady but the fact is he is money.  Never count him out.
Click to expand...


Snouter said that Brady is the best football player in history.  Not the best quarterback, and not in the Super Bowl era.  I would argue that someone who played in 10 championship games in 10 seasons, winning 7, had more success than Brady who has played in 7 championships, winning 5, in 16 years.  I think someone who was great at multiple positions could be looked at as a better football player than Brady, even if Brady is the best quarterback.  Just because Brady may be the best quarterback of the Super Bowl era does not mean he is the best football player ever.

I never said I don't like Brady.  I certainly can say that anyone I want to is better than Brady, as Super Bowl wins are not the only metric by which to judge a quarterback or any other player.  Brady didn't even play a great game in this Super Bowl; he played a great last 20 minutes or so.  Brady was actually pretty bad until the third quarter.  He was missing throws, threw a pick-six, and was getting sacked pretty often.  Once the Atlanta defense wore down, however, he was able to pick them apart.  Even then, he had some help from one of the greatest catches in the history of the NFL playoffs from Edelman.

You may think that having the most Super Bowl wins makes a quarterback the greatest.  I don't agree with that.

Brady is probably the best of the SB era, but I might put him at 1a and Montana at 1b.

I would not say Brady is the greatest football player ever.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex? Alex? Alex? 

LOL! 

He had all sorts of time last week to post and post and post, this week he now claims he has life outside the USMB. 

LOL!!


----------



## Papageorgio

LARAMSFAN? 

You there?

Have any more conspiracy theories? 

Hello?

RAMSFAN, you didn't harm yourself did you?

LOL!!!!!


----------



## jc456

him and belichick


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.


this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.

I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance. because they are the PATRIOTS,they are the good guys so the NFL wants the games to be exciting all the time with the GOOD guys-the red,white and blue men to struggle for most the time but come out and be victorious in the end since again they are the PATRIOTS,the good guys.

Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?

Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.

there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LARAMSFAN?
> 
> You there?
> 
> Have any more conspiracy theories?
> 
> Hello?
> 
> RAMSFAN, you didn't harm yourself did you?
> 
> LOL!!!!!


He may have blocked all of us


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
Click to expand...

so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance. because they are the PATRIOTS,they are the good guys so the NFL wants the games to be exciting all the time with the GOOD guys-the red,white and blue men to struggle for most the time but come out and be victorious in the end since again they are the PATRIOTS,the good guys.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
Click to expand...

You should have predicted it at the start of the second half. You didn't so I don't believe you.

Basically if the Patriots win you say they cheated. Zero credibility


----------



## jc456

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance. because they are the PATRIOTS,they are the good guys so the NFL wants the games to be exciting all the time with the GOOD guys-the red,white and blue men to struggle for most the time but come out and be victorious in the end since again they are the PATRIOTS,the good guys.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have predicted it at the start of the second half. You didn't so I don't believe you.
> 
> Basically if the Patriots win you say they cheated. Zero credibility
Click to expand...

I'd like to know if the pick six was part of the strategy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> BRADY....yes BRADY was suspended for cause. BRADY agreed to the punishment. Brady is a liar, cheater and destroyed evidence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know the NFL season is over with as of tomorrow.this issue is dead because you took them to school with a major ass beating with this article here with your first post on the first page
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy.
> 
> .you OWNED them wit this link but they are so much in denial that they wont read it and they are so butthurt this article takes them to school they probably think that I was the one that wrote it knowing the crack these guys smoke the fact they seem to think i am the ONLY person in the world that thinks they have created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox.
> 
> after all,they think you are me,and I guess that P@triot must be as well and who knows since they think you are me,they probablu think I was at the superbowl last year and there were not thousands booeing brady at halftime,that it was just MY one voice booeing him so since they probably have that incredible logic,they probably think I wrote this article here as well since it takes them to school and proves they have their head up bradys ass and are in denial he is a fraud and cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame. another common trait cheatriot apologists have as well is they have reading comprehension problems.
> 
> No matter how many times i have said it,it goes through one ear and out the other that greats like montana,bradshaw and aikman have not been called cheaters by so many former NFL players.they are so much in denial about that fact they only see whnat they WANT to see and ignore i posted that as well as never bothering to read this link here below of yours since it took them to school.
> 
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't cheat this year yet here he is in the Superbowl again. That makes him the goat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Brady didn't cheat this year"
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

shockedcanadian said:


> If he completes this insane comeback and wins his 5th, there would be much debate.


debate on if he is the greatest fraud to be in sports yes.


----------



## jc456

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You keep saying Brady agreed to the punishment.  I think that is disingenuous.  It would be more accurate to say that, having fought against the punishment for a while, Brady decided to stop fighting and accept the punishment.
> 
> Saying he agreed to it implies he thought it was warranted.  I'm not sure where his appealing the decision and taking it to court would give that impression.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> you know the NFL season is over with as of tomorrow.this issue is dead because you took them to school with a major ass beating with this article here with your first post on the first page
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy.
> 
> .you OWNED them wit this link but they are so much in denial that they wont read it and they are so butthurt this article takes them to school they probably think that I was the one that wrote it knowing the crack these guys smoke the fact they seem to think i am the ONLY person in the world that thinks they have created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox.
> 
> after all,they think you are me,and I guess that P@triot must be as well and who knows since they think you are me,they probablu think I was at the superbowl last year and there were not thousands booeing brady at halftime,that it was just MY one voice booeing him so since they probably have that incredible logic,they probably think I wrote this article here as well since it takes them to school and proves they have their head up bradys ass and are in denial he is a fraud and cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame. another common trait cheatriot apologists have as well is they have reading comprehension problems.
> 
> No matter how many times i have said it,it goes through one ear and out the other that greats like montana,bradshaw and aikman have not been called cheaters by so many former NFL players.they are so much in denial about that fact they only see whnat they WANT to see and ignore i posted that as well as never bothering to read this link here below of yours since it took them to school.
> 
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't cheat this year yet here he is in the Superbowl again. That makes him the goat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Brady didn't cheat this year"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

so curious, why do both teams in a game get a set of footballs to use when they have the ball rather than just using a single set of footballs?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimBowie1958 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> What other QB has FIVE Super Bowl Rings?
Click to expand...

nobody does.no NFL quarterback does since the only legit ones that have four or more are montana and bradshaw.lol


----------



## sealybobo

jc456 said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance. because they are the PATRIOTS,they are the good guys so the NFL wants the games to be exciting all the time with the GOOD guys-the red,white and blue men to struggle for most the time but come out and be victorious in the end since again they are the PATRIOTS,the good guys.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You should have predicted it at the start of the second half. You didn't so I don't believe you.
> 
> Basically if the Patriots win you say they cheated. Zero credibility
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd like to know if the pick six was part of the strategy.
Click to expand...

They ad lib and improv. For awhile goddell was worried Atlanta was going to go rogue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yiostheoy said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Until around 9:30 pm CST in Houston tonight, it had been a 3 way tie between Terry Bradshaw, Joe Montana, and Tom Brady for the greatest quarterback ever.
> 
> But tonight Brady broke the tie and has 5 Superbowl rings.
> 
> New England as a team is now tied with Dallas and San Francisco with 5 Superbowl trophies.  They need one more to tie Pittsburg.
Click to expand...


actually it STILL is a tie between montana and bradshaw as the best QB in the superbowl era,the other is a fraud with no superbowl rings same as barry bonds does not have 73 homers in a season either since he is a fraud as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG.
> 
> 
> 
> You know la ram fan was so happy going into the second half. And he's probably super depressed now. Lol.
Click to expand...


err no cause i knew they had it scripted for the


P@triot said:


> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The debate is over.  Tom Brady is the best QB of all time.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not even in the top 5
Click to expand...


or eve the top 20  the cheatriot apologists are so much in denial on this.lol

Well played. Well played. But.....he's still not even in the conversation with Dan Marino.

or DOZENS of other modern day QB's the fact THEY were not frauds exposed as that.

Again....rings measure TEAMS not individuals. Barry Sanders is the greatest RB ever - how many rings does he have?

logic and common sense like that never register with the cheatriot apologists. actually Jim Brown would be the greatest.

Wrongwinger's typical response when he's proven *wrong* 

He would kill himself before he would ever admit to being proven wrong,he STILL cant come to grips with himself that he wrong that the Rams would never come back to LA after all.



Yeah....after Drew Bledsoe got hurt in game #10 and Brady was *forced* to come off the *bench* 

i know.i have told them that a  MILLION times in the past in their ramblings they have that belicheat is the greatest coach ever,yeah he was so great he did not even think Brady was good enough to be the starter that year only putting him in when he was FORCED to they always ignore. Had Belicheat had HIS way,Bledsoe would have remained the starter the whole year had he not been hurt the fact he did not think Brady was ready yet.


----------



## WinterBorn

Yeah, I get you are upset or butt hurt or whatever.   But how about posting your snide remarks here instead of on my profile.  Thread remarks there tend to get deleted pretty quickly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
Click to expand...



what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.


jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
Click to expand...


i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.

I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.

I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.

PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.

so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.

 I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.



nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.


----------



## Jarlaxle

rightwinger said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's odd....here is the complete playoff history of the Miami Dolphins during Dan Marino's career with them. How can he have a "losing record" when I don't see his name listed here _anywhere_. Do you?
> 
> *Tm* *Opp* *Result*
> MIA SEA L 20-27
> MIA SEA W 31-10
> MIA PIT W 45-28
> MIA N SFO L 16-38
> MIA CLE W 24-21
> MIA NWE L 14-31
> MIA KAN W 17-16
> MIA @ BUF L 34-44
> MIA SDG W 31-0
> MIA BUF L 10-29
> MIA KAN W 27-17
> MIA @ SDG L 21-22
> MIA @ BUF L 22-37
> MIA @ NWE L 3-17
> MIA BUF W 24-17
> MIA @ DEN L 3-38
> MIA @ SEA W 20-17
> MIA @ JAX L 7-62
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> See those "Ls"???
> 
> There are ten of them.......TEN
> Only eight Ws
Click to expand...


Marino's last game being the most-lopsided postseason game in SIXTY YEARS...a 55-point pasting by the Jaguars featuring two interceptions, two fumbles, and a QB rating of a 34.6, one of the worst ever in the postseason.


----------



## Jarlaxle

P@triot said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't get consideration as Greatest of all time when you have no championships and a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody is arguing that the Miami Dolphins were the "greatest of all time". Due try and keep up with the discussion here.
Click to expand...

You should probably see a trained professional to deal with those hallucinations.

And by trained professional, I mean "lobotomist".


----------



## keepitreal

I fell asleep and the score was 6-28...
I woke up hearing.....
THE NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS HAVE WON THE SUPERBOWL

I shot up and started screaming....
WHAAAT!!! I MISSED THE GREATEST COMEBACK!
I DIDN'T RECORD, I DIDN'T RECORD


----------



## Jarlaxle

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> None of them have ever done what Tom Brady did last night.
> 
> 
> 
> What did Brady do?!?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That picture needs to be updated to show FIVE Super Bowl rings.
Click to expand...

Yep...one for the thumb, now!

Or perhaps...he told Goodell to put it on a DIFFERENT finger......................


----------



## Jarlaxle

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> LARAMSFAN?
> 
> You there?
> 
> Have any more conspiracy theories?
> 
> Hello?
> 
> RAMSFAN, you didn't harm yourself did you?
> 
> LOL!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> He may have blocked all of us
Click to expand...

Or he was on a 5150 hold...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

keepitreal said:


> I fell asleep and the score was 6-28...
> I woke up hearing.....
> THE NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS HAVE WON THE SUPERBOWL
> 
> I shot up and started screaming....
> WHAAAT!!! I MISSED THE GREATEST COMEBACK!
> I DIDN'T RECORD, I DIDN'T RECORD



you missed the greatest RIGGED comeback.



everybody should listen to these two dudes and watch this video,it only takes two minutes.


they hit the nail right on the head.they are saying EVERYTHING I been saying all along.that Brady is not that good cause he did not play in an era where they smacked you around.He is such a baby he would never last in that era where the defenders could MUG the receivers.THEY said that,NOT ME. I love the part as well where they said its just like politics,rigged.

more and more . people are waking  all the time that these games are rigged,same as boxing where they are paid off to take a fall.no different. that older dude in the video says EVERYTHING i been saying.fuck the NFL.stick with college football where they play for the love of the GAME instead of the love of the money in the NFL  where the game is all scripted..


give me a fucking break,a team that WANTS to win is not going to go and blow a 25 point lead like that in a big game  when they KNOW they have to pass to catch up.not UNLESS the game is rigged.

Like someone else said on anothee message board,the falcons they were not even trying in the second half,they did not pressure him on third down allowing him to make easy passes to recivers.they ALSO said that other than the superbowl with the seahawks where pete the cheat threw the game cause he as payed off not running the ball,that other than that superbowl with pete the cheat,this was the msot OBVIOUS game that was thrown with this comeback.

great to see some intelligent people out there who get this.as i said,more and more people are waking up this. give me the good old days back in the 60's,70's and 80's when the game was not corrupt as it is now and so much money was on the line anyday of the year over these fraud games.

since this thread IS about Brady here is another video video here that exposes Shady Brady as a fraud and how he is very evil as well.Its longer but its very informative what a fraud brady is.

some of the stuff in here in this video about Brady is just revolting and sick.the guy is one sick fuck.how anyone can admire this sick fuck AFTER watching this video STILL,well then you all are all sick fucks as well.you just cant get around that one. He gets exposed at the end so watch the ENTIRE video.


----------



## Papageorgio

LA RAM FAN said:


> keepitreal said:
> 
> 
> 
> I fell asleep and the score was 6-28...
> I woke up hearing.....
> THE NEW ENGLAND PATRIOTS HAVE WON THE SUPERBOWL
> 
> I shot up and started screaming....
> WHAAAT!!! I MISSED THE GREATEST COMEBACK!
> I DIDN'T RECORD, I DIDN'T RECORD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you missed the greatest RIGGED comeback.
> 
> 
> 
> everybody should listen to these two dudes and watch this video,it only takes two minutes.
> 
> 
> they hit the nail right on the head.they are saying EVERYTHING I been saying all along.that Brady is not that good cause he did not play in an era where they smacked you around.He is such a baby he would never last in that era where the defenders could MUG the receivers.THEY said that,NOT ME. I love the part as well where they said its just like politics,rigged.
> 
> more and more . people are waking  all the time that these games are rigged,same as boxing where they are paid off to take a fall.no different. that older dude in the video says EVERYTHING i been saying.fuck the NFL.stick with college football where they play for the love of the GAME instead of the love of the money in the NFL  where the game is all scripted..
> 
> 
> give me a fucking break,a team that WANTS to win is not going to go and blow a 25 point lead like that in a big game  when they KNOW they have to pass to catch up.not UNLESS the game is rigged.
> 
> Like someone else said on anothee message board,the falcons they were not even trying in the second half,they did not pressure him on third down allowing him to make easy passes to recivers.they ALSO said that other than the superbowl with the seahawks where pete the cheat threw the game cause he as payed off not running the ball,that other than that superbowl with pete the cheat,this was the msot OBVIOUS game that was thrown with this comeback.
> 
> great to see some intelligent people out there who get this.as i said,more and more people are waking up this. give me the good old days back in the 60's,70's and 80's when the game was not corrupt as it is now and so much money was on the line anyday of the year over these fraud games.
> 
> since this thread IS about Brady here is another video video here that exposes Shady Brady as a fraud and how he is very evil as well.Its longer but its very informative what a fraud brady is.
> 
> some of the stuff in here in this video about Brady is just revolting and sick.the guy is one sick fuck.how anyone can admire this sick fuck AFTER watching this video STILL,well then you all are all sick fucks as well.you just cant get around that one. He gets exposed at the end so watch the ENTIRE video.
Click to expand...


If the games are rigged, how in the hell did Brady, Bellichick or Carroll cheat?

Don't bother answering because the answer is they can't cheat if the games are rigged, so either way you are a lying and I just exposed your dishonesty.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> yiostheoy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> Until around 9:30 pm CST in Houston tonight, it had been a 3 way tie between Terry Bradshaw, Joe Montana, and Tom Brady for the greatest quarterback ever.
> 
> But tonight Brady broke the tie and has 5 Superbowl rings.
> 
> New England as a team is now tied with Dallas and San Francisco with 5 Superbowl trophies.  They need one more to tie Pittsburg.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually it STILL is a tie between montana and bradshaw as the best QB in the superbowl era,the other is a fraud with no superbowl rings same as barry bonds does not have 73 homers in a season either since he is a fraud as well.
Click to expand...

He didn't cheat this year and still won. Hell he spotted you 4 games then spotted you 25 points and still won


----------



## WinterBorn

LA RAM FAN said:


> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
Click to expand...


Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.

Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?


----------



## WinterBorn

I'll tell you this, if the games are rigged you have to get the losingteam to go along with it.  That might be possible if the franchise has won a few.  But do you think Atlanta is giving up a shot at winning a Super Bowl for he first time in 51 years??

And look at the bonuses the coaches and players get if they win it.  Will whomever rigs the game pay them those big bucks?

There is no way they could keep it quiet.  Your theory is bullshit.


----------



## Oldstyle

jc456 said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady agreed to the punishment
> *"Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension"*
> 
> *Tom Brady Agrees to Serve Four Game Deflategate Suspension - Breitbart*
> 
> 
> *Argue with the source.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you know the NFL season is over with as of tomorrow.this issue is dead because you took them to school with a major ass beating with this article here with your first post on the first page
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy.
> 
> .you OWNED them wit this link but they are so much in denial that they wont read it and they are so butthurt this article takes them to school they probably think that I was the one that wrote it knowing the crack these guys smoke the fact they seem to think i am the ONLY person in the world that thinks they have created the biggest scandal in sports since the black sox.
> 
> after all,they think you are me,and I guess that P@triot must be as well and who knows since they think you are me,they probablu think I was at the superbowl last year and there were not thousands booeing brady at halftime,that it was just MY one voice booeing him so since they probably have that incredible logic,they probably think I wrote this article here as well since it takes them to school and proves they have their head up bradys ass and are in denial he is a fraud and cheater and does not belong in the hall of fame. another common trait cheatriot apologists have as well is they have reading comprehension problems.
> 
> No matter how many times i have said it,it goes through one ear and out the other that greats like montana,bradshaw and aikman have not been called cheaters by so many former NFL players.they are so much in denial about that fact they only see whnat they WANT to see and ignore i posted that as well as never bothering to read this link here below of yours since it took them to school.
> 
> 
> Cheating Scandals Will Forever Tarnish the Brady-Belichick Legacy
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady didn't cheat this year yet here he is in the Superbowl again. That makes him the goat
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Brady didn't cheat this year"
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so curious, why do both teams in a game get a set of footballs to use when they have the ball rather than just using a single set of footballs?
Click to expand...


Because 20 of the quarterbacks in the league lobbied the NFL to let them use their own balls that they had broken in as they liked them instead of having to play with the balls that were provided by the home team.  It wasn't just Tom Brady that wanted to use his own balls...it was a "who's who" of NFL quarterbacks!


----------



## Oldstyle

What's laughable about Fart Boy's claim that the Super Bowl was "fixed" is that you'd have to stage things like the Edleman catch, the Blount fumble, the Ryan fumble, the missed extra point by Gostkowski.  Is anyone out there naive enough to think the NFL can stage athletic plays like those and make them look realistic?  Does anyone out there think the officials were making bizarre and unwarranted calls?  I thought they called a great game.

But then again you have to remember that Fart  Boy also believes that the towers on 9/11 were brought down by the people in the Bush Administration.  If you're THAT much of an idiot...then thinking the Super Bowl was fixed is a piece of cake!


----------



## Oldstyle

WinterBorn said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
Click to expand...


Brady's passes in that over time drive were practically picture perfect.  He was throwing things before the receiver came out of the break and his timing was beautiful.  You can't stop that as a defense...you just can't.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> What's laughable about Fart Boy's claim that the Super Bowl was "fixed" is that you'd have to stage things like the Edleman catch, the Blount fumble, the Ryan fumble, the missed extra point by Gostkowski.  Is anyone out there naive enough to think the NFL can stage athletic plays like those and make them look realistic?  Does anyone out there think the officials were making bizarre and unwarranted calls?  I thought they called a great game.
> 
> But then again you have to remember that Fart  Boy also believes that the towers on 9/11 were brought down by the people in the Bush Administration.  If you're THAT much of an idiot...then thinking the Super Bowl was fixed is a piece of cake!


Well there is some truth to those bush claims but as far as the NFL you are right. More chance the moon landing was faked. Lol


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Montrovant

WinterBorn said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
Click to expand...


Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.


----------



## WinterBorn

Montrovant said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.
Click to expand...


Yes he did.   Then Bellichick made adjustments.  And their defense kept the Falson's offense off the field.  D linemen can only press hard so many plays.   Those are some big boys.


----------



## Papageorgio

WinterBorn said:


> I'll tell you this, if the games are rigged you have to get the losingteam to go along with it.  That might be possible if the franchise has won a few.  But do you think Atlanta is giving up a shot at winning a Super Bowl for he first time in 51 years??
> 
> And look at the bonuses the coaches and players get if they win it.  Will whomever rigs the game pay them those big bucks?
> 
> There is no way they could keep it quiet.  Your theory is bullshit.



He uses it as an excuse when things don't go his way. If the la Rams ever won the Super Bowl he would claim it was legit and wasn't rigged.


----------



## Oldstyle

Montrovant said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.
Click to expand...


Atlanta's D line isn't deep.  When the Patriot's Defense kept shutting down the high powered Falcon's Offense the Atlanta D had to play...and play...and play!  By the end of the game they were worn out and unable to get pressure on Brady.  At that point he carved them up.


----------



## ChrisL

WinterBorn said:


> I'll tell you this, if the games are rigged you have to get the losingteam to go along with it.  That might be possible if the franchise has won a few.  But do you think Atlanta is giving up a shot at winning a Super Bowl for he first time in 51 years??
> 
> And look at the bonuses the coaches and players get if they win it.  Will whomever rigs the game pay them those big bucks?
> 
> There is no way they could keep it quiet.  Your theory is bullshit.



Well geez, this poster changed his name recently from "911 inside job."  Does that raise any of your suspicions that the poster is a conspiracy theorist and sees conspiracies in practically everything?


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta's D line isn't deep.  When the Patriot's Defense kept shutting down the high powered Falcon's Offense the Atlanta D had to play...and play...and play!  By the end of the game they were worn out and unable to get pressure on Brady.  At that point he carved them up.
Click to expand...


How did a 39 year old QB wear out a young defense? Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> What's laughable about Fart Boy's claim that the Super Bowl was "fixed" is that you'd have to stage things like the Edleman catch, the Blount fumble, the Ryan fumble, the missed extra point by Gostkowski.  Is anyone out there naive enough to think the NFL can stage athletic plays like those and make them look realistic?  Does anyone out there think the officials were making bizarre and unwarranted calls?  I thought they called a great game.
> 
> But then again you have to remember that Fart  Boy also believes that the towers on 9/11 were brought down by the people in the Bush Administration.  If you're THAT much of an idiot...then thinking the Super Bowl was fixed is a piece of cake!



Lol!  Exactly.  He is a conspiracy theorist and not to be taken seriously.  Not to mention, the overuse of emoticons and just the whole demeanor of the poster would lead me to believe . . . whack job!


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta's D line isn't deep.  When the Patriot's Defense kept shutting down the high powered Falcon's Offense the Atlanta D had to play...and play...and play!  By the end of the game they were worn out and unable to get pressure on Brady.  At that point he carved them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did a 39 year old QB wear out a young defense? Lol!
Click to expand...


A lot of dink-and-dunk, just moving the chains.  James White had 14 catches!


----------



## WinterBorn

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta's D line isn't deep.  When the Patriot's Defense kept shutting down the high powered Falcon's Offense the Atlanta D had to play...and play...and play!  By the end of the game they were worn out and unable to get pressure on Brady.  At that point he carved them up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How did a 39 year old QB wear out a young defense? Lol!
Click to expand...


By taking 93 snaps.   The Falcons offense took 46 snaps.


----------



## Oldstyle

When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.


----------



## WinterBorn

Oldstyle said:


> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.



Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.
Click to expand...

Nit picker


----------



## sealybobo

WinterBorn said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.
Click to expand...

Did new england win or did Atlanta blow it? Or both!


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did new england win or did Atlanta blow it? Or both!
Click to expand...


You don't give credit to the losing team for the other team winning the game.  Lol.  That's not how it works.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did new england win or did Atlanta blow it? Or both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give credit to the losing team for the other team winning the game.  Lol.  That's not how it works.
Click to expand...

If Atlanta was up 4 and got 10 penalties for 99 years and that's how they won it, Id say Atlanta blew it, not that new england won it.

But I agree. They were saying yesterday Atlanta passed when they should have run because they were trying to outsmart bellicheck. Bad decision


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snouter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady is the best football player in history.  Nobody can deny that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You can but you would be wrong.  Who is the best?  Can you name him?  Can you get 10 people to agree that person is better than Tom Brady?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better football player, not quarterback, and in history, not the Super Bowl era?  Go back to when players had to play offense and defense, go back to someone like Otto Graham who went to the championship game in every single season he played, there are tons of choices.  Even in the SB era, you will find people who would consider any number of all-time greats better football players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you guys are becoming pathetic.  LOL.  You can't say Montana is better anymore, not Bradshaw, not Marino so you pull these guys out of your ass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> 1839 × 2755 - en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 110963
> 
> 
> No one is taking you seriously.  Stop it.  I get it.  You don't like Brady but the fact is he is money.  Never count him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snouter said that Brady is the best football player in history.  Not the best quarterback, and not in the Super Bowl era.  I would argue that someone who played in 10 championship games in 10 seasons, winning 7, had more success than Brady who has played in 7 championships, winning 5, in 16 years.  I think someone who was great at multiple positions could be looked at as a better football player than Brady, even if Brady is the best quarterback.  Just because Brady may be the best quarterback of the Super Bowl era does not mean he is the best football player ever.
> 
> I never said I don't like Brady.  I certainly can say that anyone I want to is better than Brady, as Super Bowl wins are not the only metric by which to judge a quarterback or any other player.  Brady didn't even play a great game in this Super Bowl; he played a great last 20 minutes or so.  Brady was actually pretty bad until the third quarter.  He was missing throws, threw a pick-six, and was getting sacked pretty often.  Once the Atlanta defense wore down, however, he was able to pick them apart.  Even then, he had some help from one of the greatest catches in the history of the NFL playoffs from Edelman.
> 
> You may think that having the most Super Bowl wins makes a quarterback the greatest.  I don't agree with that.
> 
> Brady is probably the best of the SB era, but I might put him at 1a and Montana at 1b.
> 
> I would not say Brady is the greatest football player ever.
Click to expand...


You can't compare what Otto Graham did to what Tom Brady accomplished

Graham won championships in the All American Football League which had eight teams
Winning an NFL championship meant being the best of 14 teams. You won your conference and went straight to the championship game

Brady had to be the best of 32 teams, winning the championship meant you had to win at least three games in the playoffs, not one like Graham did


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did new england win or did Atlanta blow it? Or both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give credit to the losing team for the other team winning the game.  Lol.  That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Atlanta was up 4 and got 10 penalties for 99 years and that's how they won it, Id say Atlanta blew it, not that new england won it.
> 
> But I agree. They were saying yesterday Atlanta passed when they should have run because they were trying to outsmart bellicheck. Bad decision
Click to expand...


If you come back from a 10 point deficit, you can do it with either your team executing or the other team blowing it

But to come back from 25 down you have to execute to near perfection while the other team provides you opportunities

Everyone concentrated on Atlanta not running the ball as the reason they lost. If only they had run the ball, they would have won

They also would have won if:

1. They stopped either 2 point conversions
2. They were able to score when they were given the ball on the 40 yard line (or score at all in any of their possessions)
3. They were able to stop a 91 yard TD drive or a 75 yard touchdown drive
4. They executed a block to prevent Ryan from coughing up a fumble
5. They didn't have so many 3rd down penalties
6. Ryan ran down the clock instead of snapping with 10 seconds left


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did new england win or did Atlanta blow it? Or both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give credit to the losing team for the other team winning the game.  Lol.  That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Atlanta was up 4 and got 10 penalties for 99 years and that's how they won it, Id say Atlanta blew it, not that new england won it.
> 
> But I agree. They were saying yesterday Atlanta passed when they should have run because they were trying to outsmart bellicheck. Bad decision
Click to expand...


99 years?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did new england win or did Atlanta blow it? Or both!
Click to expand...


Atlanta choked big time, however New England took the opportunities and made the most of them.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did he not agree to the punishment?
> 
> 
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's performance put Brady at another level. That was an incredible and improbable comeback on the world's largest stage. Brady moved up my list and many others last night.
> 
> Matt Ryan was voted MVP for the regular season because he was, he had an amazing season.
Click to expand...

Brady is cheater and a liar. That is your choice of course and I would expect this from you and your kind.. a true but sad reality.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably are having their mommies change their diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.
Click to expand...

You bringing family into this? You sure you want to talk how one raises their offspring and the effects thereof?

Their are just somethings that are off limits.


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I certainly can.
> 
> 
> 
> You can but you would be wrong.  Who is the best?  Can you name him?  Can you get 10 people to agree that person is better than Tom Brady?  Bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Better football player, not quarterback, and in history, not the Super Bowl era?  Go back to when players had to play offense and defense, go back to someone like Otto Graham who went to the championship game in every single season he played, there are tons of choices.  Even in the SB era, you will find people who would consider any number of all-time greats better football players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you guys are becoming pathetic.  LOL.  You can't say Montana is better anymore, not Bradshaw, not Marino so you pull these guys out of your ass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> 1839 × 2755 - en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 110963
> 
> 
> No one is taking you seriously.  Stop it.  I get it.  You don't like Brady but the fact is he is money.  Never count him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snouter said that Brady is the best football player in history.  Not the best quarterback, and not in the Super Bowl era.  I would argue that someone who played in 10 championship games in 10 seasons, winning 7, had more success than Brady who has played in 7 championships, winning 5, in 16 years.  I think someone who was great at multiple positions could be looked at as a better football player than Brady, even if Brady is the best quarterback.  Just because Brady may be the best quarterback of the Super Bowl era does not mean he is the best football player ever.
> 
> I never said I don't like Brady.  I certainly can say that anyone I want to is better than Brady, as Super Bowl wins are not the only metric by which to judge a quarterback or any other player.  Brady didn't even play a great game in this Super Bowl; he played a great last 20 minutes or so.  Brady was actually pretty bad until the third quarter.  He was missing throws, threw a pick-six, and was getting sacked pretty often.  Once the Atlanta defense wore down, however, he was able to pick them apart.  Even then, he had some help from one of the greatest catches in the history of the NFL playoffs from Edelman.
> 
> You may think that having the most Super Bowl wins makes a quarterback the greatest.  I don't agree with that.
> 
> Brady is probably the best of the SB era, but I might put him at 1a and Montana at 1b.
> 
> I would not say Brady is the greatest football player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't compare what Otto Graham did to what Tom Brady accomplished
> 
> Graham won championships in the All American Football League which had eight teams
> Winning an NFL championship meant being the best of 14 teams. You won your conference and went straight to the championship game
> 
> Brady had to be the best of 32 teams, winning the championship meant you had to win at least three games in the playoffs, not one like Graham did
Click to expand...


If you are talking about the greatest football player in history, rather than the greatest quarterback of the SB era, you absolutely can compare them.  Particularly if you consider championship wins the most important factor in individual rankings.  Otto Graham played the games available to him, and his teams won those game often enough to get to the championship game every year he played.  He even won a pro basketball championship.  Graham also played some defense and was a punt returner for a few years.  He still holds the record for highest winning percentage as a QB and most passing yards per attempt.

Yes, they were different times.  Yes, direct comparisons are difficult.  I'm not the one who claimed Brady is the greatest football playing in history, though.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did new england win or did Atlanta blow it? Or both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give credit to the losing team for the other team winning the game.  Lol.  That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Atlanta was up 4 and got 10 penalties for 99 years and that's how they won it, Id say Atlanta blew it, not that new england won it.
> 
> But I agree. They were saying yesterday Atlanta passed when they should have run because they were trying to outsmart bellicheck. Bad decision
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99 years?
Click to expand...

Yards. Never mind. Someone just explained well Atlanta choked but NE capitalized perfectly


----------



## rightwinger

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can but you would be wrong.  Who is the best?  Can you name him?  Can you get 10 people to agree that person is better than Tom Brady?  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better football player, not quarterback, and in history, not the Super Bowl era?  Go back to when players had to play offense and defense, go back to someone like Otto Graham who went to the championship game in every single season he played, there are tons of choices.  Even in the SB era, you will find people who would consider any number of all-time greats better football players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you guys are becoming pathetic.  LOL.  You can't say Montana is better anymore, not Bradshaw, not Marino so you pull these guys out of your ass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> 1839 × 2755 - en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 110963
> 
> 
> No one is taking you seriously.  Stop it.  I get it.  You don't like Brady but the fact is he is money.  Never count him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snouter said that Brady is the best football player in history.  Not the best quarterback, and not in the Super Bowl era.  I would argue that someone who played in 10 championship games in 10 seasons, winning 7, had more success than Brady who has played in 7 championships, winning 5, in 16 years.  I think someone who was great at multiple positions could be looked at as a better football player than Brady, even if Brady is the best quarterback.  Just because Brady may be the best quarterback of the Super Bowl era does not mean he is the best football player ever.
> 
> I never said I don't like Brady.  I certainly can say that anyone I want to is better than Brady, as Super Bowl wins are not the only metric by which to judge a quarterback or any other player.  Brady didn't even play a great game in this Super Bowl; he played a great last 20 minutes or so.  Brady was actually pretty bad until the third quarter.  He was missing throws, threw a pick-six, and was getting sacked pretty often.  Once the Atlanta defense wore down, however, he was able to pick them apart.  Even then, he had some help from one of the greatest catches in the history of the NFL playoffs from Edelman.
> 
> You may think that having the most Super Bowl wins makes a quarterback the greatest.  I don't agree with that.
> 
> Brady is probably the best of the SB era, but I might put him at 1a and Montana at 1b.
> 
> I would not say Brady is the greatest football player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't compare what Otto Graham did to what Tom Brady accomplished
> 
> Graham won championships in the All American Football League which had eight teams
> Winning an NFL championship meant being the best of 14 teams. You won your conference and went straight to the championship game
> 
> Brady had to be the best of 32 teams, winning the championship meant you had to win at least three games in the playoffs, not one like Graham did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the greatest football player in history, rather than the greatest quarterback of the SB era, you absolutely can compare them.  Particularly if you consider championship wins the most important factor in individual rankings.  Otto Graham played the games available to him, and his teams won those game often enough to get to the championship game every year he played.  He even won a pro basketball championship.  Graham also played some defense and was a punt returner for a few years.  He still holds the record for highest winning percentage as a QB and most passing yards per attempt.
> 
> Yes, they were different times.  Yes, direct comparisons are difficult.  I'm not the one who claimed Brady is the greatest football playing in history, though.
Click to expand...


Hard to compare any athlete from 60 years ago to todays athlete
I think it is good to compare Graham to Brady in that they had the best coaches of their eras
Cleveland won because Paul Brown was a genius and an innovator. It put the Browns at a level above their competitors

But it is hard to compare a championship where you are the best of 14 teams to one where you are the best of 32 teams
What Belichick and Brady have accomplished is unprecedented

Belichick is the greatest coach ever and Brady is the greatest QB

Is Brady the best football player ever?
That s the topic for another thread where you would look at guys like Brown, Rice, LT and some others


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's performance put Brady at another level. That was an incredible and improbable comeback on the world's largest stage. Brady moved up my list and many others last night.
> 
> Matt Ryan was voted MVP for the regular season because he was, he had an amazing season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is cheater and a liar. That is your choice of course and I would expect this from you and your kind.. a true but sad reality.
Click to expand...

What do you mean his kind? You mean his kin folk?


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably are having their mommies change their diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bringing family into this? You sure you want to talk how one raises their offspring and the effects thereof?
> 
> Their are just somethings that are off limits.
Click to expand...

Suggesting you still breast feed isn't off limits is it?


----------



## sealybobo

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can but you would be wrong.  Who is the best?  Can you name him?  Can you get 10 people to agree that person is better than Tom Brady?  Bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Better football player, not quarterback, and in history, not the Super Bowl era?  Go back to when players had to play offense and defense, go back to someone like Otto Graham who went to the championship game in every single season he played, there are tons of choices.  Even in the SB era, you will find people who would consider any number of all-time greats better football players.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you guys are becoming pathetic.  LOL.  You can't say Montana is better anymore, not Bradshaw, not Marino so you pull these guys out of your ass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> 1839 × 2755 - en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 110963
> 
> 
> No one is taking you seriously.  Stop it.  I get it.  You don't like Brady but the fact is he is money.  Never count him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snouter said that Brady is the best football player in history.  Not the best quarterback, and not in the Super Bowl era.  I would argue that someone who played in 10 championship games in 10 seasons, winning 7, had more success than Brady who has played in 7 championships, winning 5, in 16 years.  I think someone who was great at multiple positions could be looked at as a better football player than Brady, even if Brady is the best quarterback.  Just because Brady may be the best quarterback of the Super Bowl era does not mean he is the best football player ever.
> 
> I never said I don't like Brady.  I certainly can say that anyone I want to is better than Brady, as Super Bowl wins are not the only metric by which to judge a quarterback or any other player.  Brady didn't even play a great game in this Super Bowl; he played a great last 20 minutes or so.  Brady was actually pretty bad until the third quarter.  He was missing throws, threw a pick-six, and was getting sacked pretty often.  Once the Atlanta defense wore down, however, he was able to pick them apart.  Even then, he had some help from one of the greatest catches in the history of the NFL playoffs from Edelman.
> 
> You may think that having the most Super Bowl wins makes a quarterback the greatest.  I don't agree with that.
> 
> Brady is probably the best of the SB era, but I might put him at 1a and Montana at 1b.
> 
> I would not say Brady is the greatest football player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't compare what Otto Graham did to what Tom Brady accomplished
> 
> Graham won championships in the All American Football League which had eight teams
> Winning an NFL championship meant being the best of 14 teams. You won your conference and went straight to the championship game
> 
> Brady had to be the best of 32 teams, winning the championship meant you had to win at least three games in the playoffs, not one like Graham did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the greatest football player in history, rather than the greatest quarterback of the SB era, you absolutely can compare them.  Particularly if you consider championship wins the most important factor in individual rankings.  Otto Graham played the games available to him, and his teams won those game often enough to get to the championship game every year he played.  He even won a pro basketball championship.  Graham also played some defense and was a punt returner for a few years.  He still holds the record for highest winning percentage as a QB and most passing yards per attempt.
> 
> Yes, they were different times.  Yes, direct comparisons are difficult.  I'm not the one who claimed Brady is the greatest football playing in history, though.
Click to expand...

I was under the impression we were talking greatest QB, not athlete. Brady is just goat qb


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's performance put Brady at another level. That was an incredible and improbable comeback on the world's largest stage. Brady moved up my list and many others last night.
> 
> Matt Ryan was voted MVP for the regular season because he was, he had an amazing season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is cheater and a liar. That is your choice of course and I would expect this from you and your kind.. a true but sad reality.
Click to expand...


lol!! You and your kind? Sounds like a form of bigotry!! 

LOL!!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell sure got a rousing chorus of boos.
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They probably are having their mommies change their diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bringing family into this? You sure you want to talk how one raises their offspring and the effects thereof?
> 
> Their are just somethings that are off limits.
Click to expand...


You poor little baby, go cry and get your diaper changed again. Bringing family just saying mommy? LOL!

You are a real moron aren't you.


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's performance put Brady at another level. That was an incredible and improbable comeback on the world's largest stage. Brady moved up my list and many others last night.
> 
> Matt Ryan was voted MVP for the regular season because he was, he had an amazing season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is cheater and a liar. That is your choice of course and I would expect this from you and your kind.. a true but sad reality.
Click to expand...


Tom Brady didn’t just have the best Super Bowl ever. He played the greatest football game ever.

What made Brady a viable NFL player, and then a starting quarterback, and then a Super Bowl champion, and then the greatest of all time, is the same thing that landed him on that podium Sunday night. Brady is a product of intelligence and diligence, but those qualities would be rendered useless without the best of Brady. What makes Brady, and what won him another Super Bowl, is his competitive will.

Sunday, Brady played the greatest game of football the sport has seen. Not the most perfect, nor the most artistic, nor even the most excellent. But the greatest nonetheless. He led the Patriots back from a 28-3 deficit on a stage that had never seen anything better than a 10-point comeback. He passed for 466 yards, a Super Bowl record, and completed 43 of 62 passes. He led a 91-yard drive touchdown in the final four minutes, capped with a two-point conversion.  

The Falcons pushed Brady to the limit with a fearsome pass-rush, the only reliable way to threaten him. They almost never blitzed, mixing coverages with quicksilver linebackers and a fleet of defensive backs. He hung tough long enough to decipher the Falcons’ scheme, and as the pass-rush tired, he picked them apart.

In the fourth quarter and overtime, Brady completed 21 of 34 passes for 234 yards. Mostly, he shredded Atlanta’s secondary with short passes, advancing the chains with little resistance. Once the Patriots fell behind by 25 points midway through the third quarter, Brady only faced six plays that would either kill a drive or keep it alive: one fourth down and five third downs.

On those five conversions, he scrambled once and passed to five different receivers for first downs. In the most crucial moments of the game, over and over, Brady diagnosed what he needed to do and had the nerve and skill to do it.

Brady, like the rest of us, has his flaws. He can be teased for underinflating footballs, dogged for evading questions about his pal Donald Trump and doubted for decisions in his personal life made when he was younger. But he is an impregnable competitor. He took a beating Sunday night and faced certain doom and, at that moment, at age 39, played quarterback at a level rarely attained before.

“We’re all going to remember this for the rest of our life,” Brady said.

So will everybody else.


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> When you've got a defense who has to constantly run to the ball against an offense who's throwing the ball eight or nine yards down field it totally exhausts them after awhile.  Atlanta's strength on defense was their speed.  The Patriot's offense basically wore them down.  Brady found the chink in their defensive armor...James White out of the backfield ...and just kept going to it.  Every time White caught the ball all of those Falcon's defenders had to instantly run to where he was to try and make the tackle.  Most telling stat of the game?  The Patriot's 37 first downs, a Super Bowl record!  In the second half, New England kept the ball and Atlanta couldn't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Credit the Patriots defense too.  They did what others couldn't, and put Matt Ryan on a string of 3 and Outs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Did new england win or did Atlanta blow it? Or both!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't give credit to the losing team for the other team winning the game.  Lol.  That's not how it works.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Atlanta was up 4 and got 10 penalties for 99 years and that's how they won it, Id say Atlanta blew it, not that new england won it.
> 
> But I agree. They were saying yesterday Atlanta passed when they should have run because they were trying to outsmart bellicheck. Bad decision
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 99 years?
Click to expand...


They need to stop telling the story of Casey and start telling kids Tom's story.  Tom's story is about a winner not an overconfident loser.  LOL.  

The outlook wasn't brilliant for the Mudville Nine that day;
the score stood four to two, with but one inning more to play.
And then when Cooney died at first, and Barrows did the same,
a sickly silence fell upon the patrons of the game.

A straggling few got up to go in deep despair. The rest
clung to that hope which springs eternal in the human breast;
they thought, if only Casey could get but a whack at that –
they'd put up even money, now, with Casey at the bat.

But Flynn preceded Casey, as did also Jimmy Blake,
and the former was a lulu and the latter was a fake,
so upon that stricken multitude grim melancholy sat,
for there seemed but little chance of Casey's getting to the bat.

But Flynn let drive a single, to the wonderment of all,
and Blake, the much despised, tore the cover off the ball;
and when the dust had lifted, and the men saw what had occurred,
there was Jimmy safe at second and Flynn a-hugging third.

Then from five thousand throats and more there rose a lusty yell;
it rumbled through the valley, it rattled in the dell;
it knocked upon the mountain and recoiled upon the flat,
for Casey, mighty Casey, was advancing to the bat.

There was ease in Casey's manner as he stepped into his place;
there was pride in Casey's bearing and a smile on Casey's face.
And when, responding to the cheers, he lightly doffed his hat,
no stranger in the crowd could doubt 'twas Casey at the bat.

Ten thousand eyes were on him as he rubbed his hands with dirt;
five thousand tongues applauded when he wiped them on his shirt.
Then while the writhing pitcher ground the ball into his hip,
defiance gleamed in Casey's eye, a sneer curled Casey's lip.

And now the leather-covered sphere came hurtling through the air,
and Casey stood a-watching it in haughty grandeur there.
Close by the sturdy batsman the ball unheeded sped--
"That ain't my style," said Casey. "Strike one," the umpire said.

From the benches, black with people, there went up a muffled roar,
like the beating of the storm-waves on a stern and distant shore.
"Kill him! Kill the umpire!" shouted someone on the stand;
and it's likely they'd have killed him had not Casey raised his hand.

With a smile of Christian charity great Casey's visage shone;
he stilled the rising tumult; he bade the game go on;
he signaled to the pitcher, and once more the spheroid flew;
but Casey still ignored it, and the umpire said: "Strike two."

"Fraud!" cried the maddened thousands, and echo answered fraud;
but one scornful look from Casey and the audience was awed.
They saw his face grow stern and cold, they saw his muscles strain,
and they knew that Casey wouldn't let that ball go by again.

The sneer is gone from Casey's lip, his teeth are clenched in hate;
he pounds with cruel violence his bat upon the plate.
And now the pitcher holds the ball, and now he lets it go,
and now the air is shattered by the force of Casey's blow.

Oh, somewhere in this favored land the sun is shining bright;
the band is playing somewhere, and somewhere hearts are light,
and somewhere men are laughing, and somewhere children shout;
but there is no joy in Mudville — mighty Casey has struck out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh and one more thing,I have done enough research for the day that i have no doubt the NFL has it rigged for surprise,the cheats to win again.One key thing I WILL pass on that  I know is that asshole trump is friends with shady brady.that is not a secret..one thing that is is that trump only likes winners.
> 
> The falcons have never been winners.the NFL wants brady to have another win so he can ride off in the sunset same as john elway did after facing none othere than the same opponent,the falcons same as elway faced, Now i would love to be wrong on this and hope I am but it all makes sense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.
Click to expand...




Synthaholic said:


> View attachment 111230



and he will forever be known as one as well.the name of that animal in Africa.

same as Barry Bonds is not regarded as the true home run king for most homers hit in a season or his entire career,Brady will not be regarded by many objective   football fans as the QB who was legit in winning five superbowls.

 same as Bond,will be regarded as a fraud and cheater and same as Bonds,always have this next to his name in the HOF.-*  oh let me guess? it was not THOUSANDS booing him at the superbowl last year at half time in santa clara for that?


sorry the truth hurts Brady worshippers that he is not even one of the best modern day QB's.sorry the truth hurts that it was THOUSANDS booing him cause they see him for the fraud he is who is not that good.

as i said before,I wised up two years ago after the seahawks/cheats superbowl that these games are as scripted as pro wrestling not living in denial that pete threw the game and took a payoff.after that i started doing research into this and same as last year,because the games are so scripted, when you follow them and pay attention,you see the same pattern.

 I knew beyond a doubt  they had it fixed for manning to win the superbowl last year,that they wanted him to retire with another ring,and when the cheats  were down by three touchdowns,i had a buddy of mine call me up and tell me the news cause he doesnt like the cheats either since they are such frauds and he knew i stopped watching the superbowl starting last year,when he gave me the news they were down by three touchdowns i told him-Yeah but its all scripted,they have it planned for him to come back and win,just watch. well what happened? yeah I thought so.

as i said,I am rolling in the money now and will in the future as well cause these games are too easy to see right through now that I have finally been awake the last two years how the games are so rigged. pete carrol did me a HUGE favor by throwing that  game.To the open minded people such as myself,that game  woke me up to how these games are as fixed as the WWF and they cant play people like me at least for suckers anymore.Its no fun watching the big game when you already know what the outcome is going to be days before the game even starts.

two years ago,I was exactly like everybody else here,a sports zombie who could not see what was really going on.my eyes were closed,not anymore.

 Two years ago I used to be impressed by Brady but the guy really is not that good at all. after going back and looking at the clips of this game,to no surprise he never had any pressure on him on third down in the second half,very seldom at least. It was just too convient how there was no pass rush on him at all in that second half but for someone like me who knew the outcome long in advance a couple days in advance before the game began,hardly one bit at all surprising. I see no difference whatsoever  in these NFL games than in the WWF,seriously.


----------



## longknife

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



I agree. Joe Montana and Terry Bradshaw were my favorites but Brady has to move to the top.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yea so. The courts ask you to take a deal. 6 months probation and it won't go to trial where you might get ten years. So you take the deal.
> 
> 
> 
> so what.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's performance put Brady at another level. That was an incredible and improbable comeback on the world's largest stage. Brady moved up my list and many others last night.
> 
> Matt Ryan was voted MVP for the regular season because he was, he had an amazing season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is cheater and a liar. That is your choice of course and I would expect this from you and your kind.. a true but sad reality.
Click to expand...


sad indeed that they could admire a sick fuck like this.

they are really getting desperate now trying to convince themselves he is the best getting desperate saying nobody remembers the cheating.yeah they dont remember barry bonds cheating either.


To no surprise they did not comment on this video here,did you watch it?

the people like OFS,pooper,jarlaxie, chrissy troll and wrong winger as someone so well called him earlier,i wish i had thought of that one years ago,the fact he would kill himself first before ever admitting to being wrong.lol

those people that worship him so much obviously dont want to look at this video since it reveals the truth about him that he is one sick fuck,hense WHY there have been no comments on how he is one sick monster as it shows.

the combination of that pic you posted earlier of him which proved he was a real fag and queer and this video here,the guy no dount is demonic and one since fuck yet these people admire this guy? jesus christ,no wonder america is so fucked up and in decay.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

longknife said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Joe Montana and Terry Bradshaw were my favorites but Brady has to move to the top.
Click to expand...


as the biggest fraud who ever played the game and not a a true winner.He is no more at the top anymore than barry bonds is at the top.both frauds that have discraced their sport and need to have all their records and wins erased same as belicheat.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Like I said,more and more people are waking up all the time that these games are as rigged as pro wrestling and presidents during  election year.exactly the same as presidential  elections,just like them,all a dog and pony show. this guy nailed it below.

I tried to tell y'all but the Super Bowl is rigged just like the Presidential Elections!

Posted by Antonio Wilson on Monday, February 6, 2017


----------



## rightwinger

Greatest QBs of all time

1. Tom Brady
2. Joe Montana
3. Peyton Manning
4. John Elway
5. Johnny Unitas


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P@triot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Marino has a losing record in the playoffs
> 
> Marino could put up big numbers against bottom dwellers during the regular season. But when he had to play playoff caliber teams, he was choke city
> 
> 
> 
> Shocking....another thread....another post where Wrongwinger simply makes stuff up. Literally just makes stuff up. It's amazing that he never feels shame when people correct him with the facts.
> 
> In only his second year in the NFL (you know - when Tom Brady was riding the bench in New England because he wasn't good enough to start) Marino _torched_ the vaunted Pittsburgh Steelers defense (lead by the ultimate bad-ass Jack Lambert) to win the AFC Championship:
> 
> 21 of 32 (65.63%) for *421 yards 4 TD's* and 1 INT
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> what do you expect? He seriously thinks the Rams are still in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the first chance i have had to come online since saturday so in saying that-well
> just as I called it.as everyone can see after reading this post i called it correctly the NFL had it rigged for the cheats to win.
> 
> I also said earlier in one of my posts that i could guarantee the game would go down to the wire as it did because the patriot games ALWAYS do,that is how they were planned months in advance.
> 
> Its no fun watching it when you know whats going to happen in advance. I turned it on and watched about ten minutes of the third quarter and was surprised to see they were down by like 25 to 3 or something but what i was NOT surprised about what,I knew beyond a doubt they would come back and win since its fixed and roger goddel has his head up krafts ass. when i saw that I said to myself-yeah that lead wont last,they will come back and win at the last second,the fix is in and thats how they have it scripted. sure enough did that happen or what?
> 
> Plus as i said earlier,it all depended on who the most money was put on who would win.well most americans were thinking with their heart and not with their head on who they WANTED to win,most voted the falcons so since most the money was put on the falcons there was never a doubt in my mind they had it scripted for the cheats to win.
> 
> there is this one guy on youtube that called it down to a tee,he really knows his stuff.I can make lots of money from him next year following him.He not only said before the game started the falcons would have a big lead but said that the game would ALSO go into overtime.I believed him on the first part but when i saw him say that i was like-yeah whatever,there has never been one that went into overtime,thats not going to happen. but sure enough,he knew.This guy really knows his stuff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> so you're saying when Atlanta had the ball on the NE 22 with three minutes to play, they purposely didn't run the ball to lose?  wow.  that's far out there.  So Atlanta was in on it. gotcha.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i Know it sounds crazy and all but the coach for sure is in on it.when i saw that they were down by three touchdowns I laughed when i saw what the final score was cause it was so easy to predict just as i called it.same as it was easy as pie the know the donkeys were going to lose it last year cause the NFL wanted manning to have another ring before he retired this was to easy to predict cause most the money was on the falcons. I had to laugh when I saw the pats came back cause it was too easy to know before hand thats what would happen,that the NFL would never want the pats under robert kraft to be involved in a blowout plus since most the money on the falcons nationwide it was a no brainer.
> 
> I am asked by people to watch these playoffs  and superbowls but WHY,its no fun when you know whats going to happen?  as I said,cause the games are rigged and scripted same as pro wrestling,its too easy to know in advance.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt the donkeys would win last year knowing they wanted manning to have another ring before he retired and it was easy as pie to know the pats would d come back and win knowing they would not want the pats to be involved in a blowout and all the money was on the falcons.
> 
> PLUS this person on youtube he is a genius,I could make some major big bucks following this guy next year,he predicted before the game that not ONLY would the pats be down buy three touchdowns or so but ALSO that the superbowl would go into overtime for the first time ever. I figured he was correct on the first part but i dismissed the second part when he said it would be a tie and go into overtime.i shrugged my shoulders and said-yeah right,whatever,thats never going to happen. but the guy was right,the guy is a genius.
> 
> so you suckers can keep on thinking these games are not rigged and not a dog and pony show all scripted out months in advance same as the elections are for POTUS while "I" next year will be laughing all the way to the bank after i start paying attention to this genius at youtube who called it to a tee.my gain,you cheatriot apologists loss for being in denial.I will be the winner here rolling in dough next year.
> 
> I was so positive it was rigged for the cheats i won $500 bucks. Next year I will be ready to win thousands when i follow this genius who said the cheats would be down by a large margin but not only come back and win but it would go into overtime. so laugh all you want but I am the one thats rolling in the dough now laughing at you all for actually believing these games are not rigged and scripted down to the wire with all the coachs involved. I am the one rolling in the money from my research while you guys are played for scukers year in and year out.
> 
> 
> 
> nuff said. like i said,I am the one rolling in the dough right now so I am not interested in trying to convince the cheatriot apologists anymore that he is now even one of the top 20 bests.the guy NEVER has pressure put on him on third downs,that is how he completes passes is they never bring pressure when it counts most.the guy is not that good.when he has pressure under him,he folds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Atlanta pressured him last night and he still managed to make some accurate passes.  Plenty were dropped, but they were on target.
> 
> Who do you think is a better QB that is playing right now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, while Atlanta pressured him, Brady was not throwing that accurate of passes.  It was when the pressure let up that Brady started to pick them apart.  In the earlier parts of the game, the first half and some of the third quarter, Brady threw quite a few inaccurate passes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111230
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and he will forever be known as one as well.the name of that animal in Africa.
> 
> same as Barry Bonds is not regarded as the true home run king for most homers hit in a season or his entire career,Brady will not be regarded by many objective   football fans as the QB who was legit in winning five superbowls.
> 
> same as Bond,will be regarded as a fraud and cheater and same as Bonds,always have this next to his name in the HOF.-*  oh let me guess? it was not THOUSANDS booing him at the superbowl last year at half time in santa clara for that?
> 
> 
> sorry the truth hurts Brady worshippers that he is not even one of the best modern day QB's.sorry the truth hurts that it was THOUSANDS booing him cause they see him for the fraud he is who is not that good.
> 
> as i said before,I wised up two years ago after the seahawks/cheats superbowl that these games are as scripted as pro wrestling not living in denial that pete threw the game and took a payoff.after that i started doing research into this and same as last year,because the games are so scripted, when you follow them and pay attention,you see the same pattern.
> 
> I knew beyond a doubt  they had it fixed for manning to win the superbowl last year,that they wanted him to retire with another ring,and when the cheats  were down by three touchdowns,i had a buddy of mine call me up and tell me the news cause he doesnt like the cheats either since they are such frauds and he knew i stopped watching the superbowl starting last year,when he gave me the news they were down by three touchdowns i told him-Yeah but its all scripted,they have it planned for him to come back and win,just watch. well what happened? yeah I thought so.
> 
> as i said,I am rolling in the money now and will in the future as well cause these games are too easy to see right through now that I have finally been awake the last two years how the games are so rigged. pete carrol did me a HUGE favor by throwing that  game.To the open minded people such as myself,that game  woke me up to how these games are as fixed as the WWF and they cant play people like me at least for suckers anymore.Its no fun watching the big game when you already know what the outcome is going to be days before the game even starts.
> 
> two years ago,I was exactly like everybody else here,a sports zombie who could not see what was really going on.my eyes were closed,not anymore.
> 
> Two years ago I used to be impressed by Brady but the guy really is not that good at all. after going back and looking at the clips of this game,to no surprise he never had any pressure on him on third down in the second half,very seldom at least. It was just too convient how there was no pass rush on him at all in that second half but for someone like me who knew the outcome long in advance a couple days in advance before the game began,hardly one bit at all surprising. I see no difference whatsoever  in these NFL games than in the WWF,seriously.
Click to expand...


Except Brady didn't cheat to win this year, did he?  If Barry Bonds broke the home run record after being completely steroid free that'd be like Brady winning after they inflated his balls.

Brady's balls, meet 9-11's mouth.  God you are jealous.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what.
> 
> 
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's performance put Brady at another level. That was an incredible and improbable comeback on the world's largest stage. Brady moved up my list and many others last night.
> 
> Matt Ryan was voted MVP for the regular season because he was, he had an amazing season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is cheater and a liar. That is your choice of course and I would expect this from you and your kind.. a true but sad reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad indeed that they could admire a sick fuck like this.
> 
> they are really getting desperate now trying to convince themselves he is the best getting desperate saying nobody remembers the cheating.yeah they dont remember barry bonds cheating either.
> 
> 
> To no surprise they did not comment on this video here,did you watch it?
> 
> the people like OFS,pooper,jarlaxie, chrissy troll and wrong winger as someone so well called him earlier,i wish i had thought of that one years ago,the fact he would kill himself first before ever admitting to being wrong.lol
> 
> those people that worship him so much obviously dont want to look at this video since it reveals the truth about him that he is one sick fuck,hense WHY there have been no comments on how he is one sick monster as it shows.
> 
> the combination of that pic you posted earlier of him which proved he was a real fag and queer and this video here,the guy no dount is demonic and one since fuck yet these people admire this guy? jesus christ,no wonder america is so fucked up and in decay.
Click to expand...

OMG they are rigged!


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Like I said,more and more people are waking up all the time that these games are as rigged as pro wrestling and presidents during  election year.exactly the same as presidential  elections,just like them,all a dog and pony show. this guy nailed it below.
> 
> I tried to tell y'all but the Super Bowl is rigged just like the Presidential Elections!
> 
> Posted by Antonio Wilson on Monday, February 6, 2017


“Two things only the people anxiously desire — *bread* and *circuses*.” The government kept the Roman populace happy by distributing free food and staging huge spectacles.


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> Greatest QBs of all time
> 
> 1. Tom Brady
> 2. Joe Montana
> 3. Peyton Manning
> 4. John Elway
> 5. Johnny Unitas


----------



## Montrovant

sealybobo said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Better football player, not quarterback, and in history, not the Super Bowl era?  Go back to when players had to play offense and defense, go back to someone like Otto Graham who went to the championship game in every single season he played, there are tons of choices.  Even in the SB era, you will find people who would consider any number of all-time greats better football players.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you guys are becoming pathetic.  LOL.  You can't say Montana is better anymore, not Bradshaw, not Marino so you pull these guys out of your ass.
> 
> 
> View attachment 110961
> View attachment 110962
> 1839 × 2755 - en.wikipedia.org
> View attachment 110963
> 
> 
> No one is taking you seriously.  Stop it.  I get it.  You don't like Brady but the fact is he is money.  Never count him out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Snouter said that Brady is the best football player in history.  Not the best quarterback, and not in the Super Bowl era.  I would argue that someone who played in 10 championship games in 10 seasons, winning 7, had more success than Brady who has played in 7 championships, winning 5, in 16 years.  I think someone who was great at multiple positions could be looked at as a better football player than Brady, even if Brady is the best quarterback.  Just because Brady may be the best quarterback of the Super Bowl era does not mean he is the best football player ever.
> 
> I never said I don't like Brady.  I certainly can say that anyone I want to is better than Brady, as Super Bowl wins are not the only metric by which to judge a quarterback or any other player.  Brady didn't even play a great game in this Super Bowl; he played a great last 20 minutes or so.  Brady was actually pretty bad until the third quarter.  He was missing throws, threw a pick-six, and was getting sacked pretty often.  Once the Atlanta defense wore down, however, he was able to pick them apart.  Even then, he had some help from one of the greatest catches in the history of the NFL playoffs from Edelman.
> 
> You may think that having the most Super Bowl wins makes a quarterback the greatest.  I don't agree with that.
> 
> Brady is probably the best of the SB era, but I might put him at 1a and Montana at 1b.
> 
> I would not say Brady is the greatest football player ever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can't compare what Otto Graham did to what Tom Brady accomplished
> 
> Graham won championships in the All American Football League which had eight teams
> Winning an NFL championship meant being the best of 14 teams. You won your conference and went straight to the championship game
> 
> Brady had to be the best of 32 teams, winning the championship meant you had to win at least three games in the playoffs, not one like Graham did
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you are talking about the greatest football player in history, rather than the greatest quarterback of the SB era, you absolutely can compare them.  Particularly if you consider championship wins the most important factor in individual rankings.  Otto Graham played the games available to him, and his teams won those game often enough to get to the championship game every year he played.  He even won a pro basketball championship.  Graham also played some defense and was a punt returner for a few years.  He still holds the record for highest winning percentage as a QB and most passing yards per attempt.
> 
> Yes, they were different times.  Yes, direct comparisons are difficult.  I'm not the one who claimed Brady is the greatest football playing in history, though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was under the impression we were talking greatest QB, not athlete. Brady is just goat qb
Click to expand...


It got side-tracked when Snouter said Brady is the best football player in history.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jarlaxle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...you are NOT CAPABLE of honesty...and everyone but you realizes that.
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
Click to expand...


this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bigskygal said:


> Joe Montana, always & forever.
> 
> Brady is a very good QB, but not such a great person. He's a cheater and he loves DJT - those things prevent him from being 'greatest ever' anything. History will bear it out.



Joe Montana then Terry Bradshaw,who are the only legit quarterbacks who have won four or more superbowls.


----------



## sealybobo

Yure so confused. They ch


LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
Click to expand...

Montana era was rigged. We didn't have the internet or DVR. Watch it again backwards.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. No player whose career is entirely (or midtly) contained in the Parity Era (post-1994) can be considered Great, never mind the Greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the great players of yesteryear would have been great in ANY era. Today's "stsrs" are so protected and coddled that they wouldn't have made it in the former era.
> 
> Along with parity has come a deluge of rules giving all the power to the offense and making any significant contact with an offensive player a 15 yard penalty. We've removed all animosity and real emotion from the game too. It's now about building a machine with interchangeable parts rather than a great team. That in itself makes this era far more pussified.
> 
> 
> the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century the cheatiot apologists cover their ears and close their eyes on when they see this.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The games are all rigged according to you and alex, so there is absolutely no cheating. Can't have it both ways nut job.
Click to expand...

Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The games are all rigged according to you and alex, so there is absolutely no cheating. Can't have it both ways nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?
Click to expand...


He is either dishonest or an absolute nut job.


----------



## Toro

This thread is still going?


----------



## Toro

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> 
> No. No player whose career is entirely (or midtly) contained in the Parity Era (post-1994) can be considered Great, never mind the Greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the great players of yesteryear would have been great in ANY era. Today's "stsrs" are so protected and coddled that they wouldn't have made it in the former era.
> 
> Along with parity has come a deluge of rules giving all the power to the offense and making any significant contact with an offensive player a 15 yard penalty. We've removed all animosity and real emotion from the game too. It's now about building a machine with interchangeable parts rather than a great team. That in itself makes this era far more pussified.
> 
> 
> the UNDERSTATEMENT of the century the cheatiot apologists cover their ears and close their eyes on when they see this.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The games are all rigged according to you and alex, so there is absolutely no cheating. Can't have it both ways nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?
Click to expand...


It's retardation.


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> This thread is still going?



No, why do you ask?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> so what.
> 
> 
> 
> So what now? No one remembers the cheating. Bradys the best
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady's cheating was remembered  in the voting for league MVP and Offensive player of the year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady's performance put Brady at another level. That was an incredible and improbable comeback on the world's largest stage. Brady moved up my list and many others last night.
> 
> Matt Ryan was voted MVP for the regular season because he was, he had an amazing season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady is cheater and a liar. That is your choice of course and I would expect this from you and your kind.. a true but sad reality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sad indeed that they could admire a sick fuck like this.
> 
> they are really getting desperate now trying to convince themselves he is the best getting desperate saying nobody remembers the cheating.yeah they dont remember barry bonds cheating either.
> 
> 
> To no surprise they did not comment on this video here,did you watch it?
> 
> the people like OFS,pooper,jarlaxie, chrissy troll and wrong winger as someone so well called him earlier,i wish i had thought of that one years ago,the fact he would kill himself first before ever admitting to being wrong.lol
> 
> those people that worship him so much obviously dont want to look at this video since it reveals the truth about him that he is one sick fuck,hense WHY there have been no comments on how he is one sick monster as it shows.
> 
> the combination of that pic you posted earlier of him which proved he was a real fag and queer and this video here,the guy no dount is demonic and one since fuck yet these people admire this guy? jesus christ,no wonder america is so fucked up and in decay.
Click to expand...

I can't believe they had Atlanta go up 25 points ahead but if they wanted to wow everyone they did it. What's up with the thumbs up and weak tackle? 

And it's probably easy to orchestrate a 95 yard drive if the defense plays bend don't break.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is still going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
Click to expand...

Idk did you watch the video? I mean come on up 25 and they blow it? Pretty good asking. They knew exactly what it would take to come back. We all didd. Remember when it was down 16? Two scores and two two point conversions? I remember Brady only got a field goal when he needed a TD. They had it all figured out. We are all gullible not to see it.

That game got all those Atlanta fans to buy all those jersey. Suckers.

And they only threw to Julio Jones 4 times? Gimme a break.

Did you see that weak tackle with the Superbowl on the line? And the black guy name white? Checkers?


----------



## sealybobo

I'm surprised new england didn't recover the failed onside kick. Maybe that was a mistake?

And why are they all covering their eyes? Just the right eye. Sign of the devil?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Like I said,more and more people are waking up all the time that these games are as rigged as pro wrestling and presidents during  election year.exactly the same as presidential  elections,just like them,all a dog and pony show. this guy nailed it below.
> 
> I tried to tell y'all but the Super Bowl is rigged just like the Presidential Elections!
> 
> Posted by Antonio Wilson on Monday, February 6, 2017


Are they atheists or satanists? Big difference


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is still going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
Click to expand...

OK what did you do? I heard la ram got banned?


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread is still going?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, why do you ask?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OK what did you do? I heard la ram got banned?
Click to expand...


I didn't do anything, it's news to me, but I don't care.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex got his ass whooped and left with his tail between his legs. 

Tough week for the nutjobs.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Alex got his ass whooped and left with his tail between his legs.
> 
> Tough week for the nutjobs.


That would support my theory that Alex and Ram are the same person.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Alex got his ass whooped and left with his tail between his legs.
> 
> Tough week for the nutjobs.



Alex did the same thing at the beginning of the season when the Patriots won 3 out of their first 4 games.  Both he and Fart Boy were convinced that the Patriots without Brady were going to struggle and when it didn't happen they ran away and hid for the rest of the NFL schedule.


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex got his ass whooped and left with his tail between his legs.
> 
> Tough week for the nutjobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex did the same thing at the beginning of the season when the Patriots won 3 out of their first 4 games.  Both he and Fart Boy were convinced that the Patriots without Brady were going to struggle and when it didn't happen they ran away and hid for the rest of the NFL schedule.
Click to expand...

So then they must think Brady is really good if they think the team wouldn't do well with him out.


----------



## ChrisL

See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.



Edelman described it as 70% luck.


----------



## ChrisL

Montrovant said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
Click to expand...


Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex got his ass whooped and left with his tail between his legs.
> 
> Tough week for the nutjobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex did the same thing at the beginning of the season when the Patriots won 3 out of their first 4 games.  Both he and Fart Boy were convinced that the Patriots without Brady were going to struggle and when it didn't happen they ran away and hid for the rest of the NFL schedule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then they must think Brady is really good if they think the team wouldn't do well with him out.
Click to expand...


One would think...

Of course Phallics and Fart Boy aren't grounded by reality...they live in their own fantasy "haters" world!


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
Click to expand...


He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.


----------



## yiostheoy

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


So are you really Judy Woodruff on The PBS News Hour?

She talked about this tonight in her interview with Paul Ryan!


----------



## yiostheoy

ChrisL said:


> I'm sure everyone already knows how I voted . . . YES!


And what about YOU ???

Are YOU Judy Woodruff ???


----------



## yiostheoy

Will the REAL Judy Woodruff please stand up ?!
Please stand up ?!
Please stand up ?!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
Click to expand...

You make your own luck. Omg I'm agreeing with chrisl.


----------



## ChrisL

yiostheoy said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure everyone already knows how I voted . . . YES!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And what about YOU ???
> 
> Are YOU Judy Woodruff ???
Click to expand...


Who is that?


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make your own luck. Omg I'm agreeing with chrisl.
Click to expand...


Perhaps if you agreed with me more often, you would be right more often.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
Click to expand...


That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Alex got his ass whooped and left with his tail between his legs.
> 
> Tough week for the nutjobs.



Hopefully he won't be back.


----------



## Montrovant

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
Click to expand...


Or when a defender knocks a ball into the air, then goes to the ground and gets his leg between the ball and the ground, giving you time to make the catch......


----------



## rightwinger

ChrisL said:


> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.



It reminded me of the catch at the end of the NE/Seattle game where the Seattle receiver was laying on the ground and the ball bounced off his hands, then off his foot and finally onto his chest for a 30 yard completion

It set up the historic interception by Butler two plays later (note that it was butler who defended on this play)


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You make your own luck. Omg I'm agreeing with chrisl.
Click to expand...


I said earlier that you create your own luck, but there is still luck involved. You put yourself in position to have luck.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
Click to expand...


It originally bounced of a defender and he was lucky that the defenders legs didn't kick the ball. Concentration yes, but also luck, it is the breaks of the game. Same as the lucky Giants play, things happen and you need to put yourself in place to receive the luck.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex got his ass whooped and left with his tail between his legs.
> 
> Tough week for the nutjobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully he won't be back.
Click to expand...


Trolls always comeback, we all handle him well. Socks like him are dishonest and trip themselves up a lot, like he has been doing.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It originally bounced of a defender and he was lucky that the defenders legs didn't kick the ball. Concentration yes, but also luck, it is the breaks of the game. Same as the lucky Giants play, things happen and you need to put yourself in place to receive the luck.
Click to expand...

Speaking of the Giants why is it eli Manning has Tom Brady's number?

And Payton never beat Tom did he? That's a strange dynamic. Eli must be proud


----------



## Montrovant

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminded me of the catch at the end of the NE/Seattle game where the Seattle receiver was laying on the ground and the ball bounced off his hands, then off his foot and finally onto his chest for a 30 yard completion
> 
> It set up the historic interception by Butler two plays later (note that it was butler who defended on this play)
Click to expand...


Definite similarities between the catches, although I think Kearse got more luck on his than Edelman.  With Kearse, the ball actually fell on him while he was laying on the ground, whereas Edelman went down after the ball in his catch.  Both were a combination of luck, skill, and concentration, though.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It originally bounced of a defender and he was lucky that the defenders legs didn't kick the ball. Concentration yes, but also luck, it is the breaks of the game. Same as the lucky Giants play, things happen and you need to put yourself in place to receive the luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of the Giants why is it eli Manning has Tom Brady's number?
> 
> And Payton never beat Tom did he? That's a strange dynamic. Eli must be proud
Click to expand...


Brady was 11-8 against Manning. Manning won their last meeting, sending Manning and the Broncos to Super Bowl 50.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It reminded me of the catch at the end of the NE/Seattle game where the Seattle receiver was laying on the ground and the ball bounced off his hands, then off his foot and finally onto his chest for a 30 yard completion
> 
> It set up the historic interception by Butler two plays later (note that it was butler who defended on this play)
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Definite similarities between the catches, although I think Kearse got more luck on his than Edelman.  With Kearse, the ball actually fell on him while he was laying on the ground, whereas Edelman went down after the ball in his catch.  Both were a combination of luck, skill, and concentration, though.
Click to expand...


I agree with that, Edelman is a great receiver.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> See Edelman's catch at about 1 min 15 sec.  That was NOT luck.  That was all skill.  He went after that ball and he got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It originally bounced of a defender and he was lucky that the defenders legs didn't kick the ball. Concentration yes, but also luck, it is the breaks of the game. Same as the lucky Giants play, things happen and you need to put yourself in place to receive the luck.
Click to expand...


I don't think Tyree's catch was luck
He had two hands on the ball and Harrison pulled one away. The only reaction anyone would have would be to trap the ball against your body. In this case, his head was the only thing available

What was amazing was his ability to maintain control as he was brought to the ground


----------



## Oldstyle

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It originally bounced of a defender and he was lucky that the defenders legs didn't kick the ball. Concentration yes, but also luck, it is the breaks of the game. Same as the lucky Giants play, things happen and you need to put yourself in place to receive the luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Tyree's catch was luck
> He had two hands on the ball and Harrison pulled one away. The only reaction anyone would have would be to trap the ball against your body. In this case, his head was the only thing available
> 
> What was amazing was his ability to maintain control as he was brought to the ground
Click to expand...


An obvious case of "helmet stick-um"...someone alert Roger Goodell!  A RULE has been broken!!!


----------



## rightwinger

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Edelman described it as 70% luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It originally bounced of a defender and he was lucky that the defenders legs didn't kick the ball. Concentration yes, but also luck, it is the breaks of the game. Same as the lucky Giants play, things happen and you need to put yourself in place to receive the luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of the Giants why is it eli Manning has Tom Brady's number?
> 
> And Payton never beat Tom did he? That's a strange dynamic. Eli must be proud
Click to expand...


Actually, he doesn't Eli wears number 10 while Brady wears number 12

In reality, Eli did not beat Brady, he beat the Patriot Defense that allowed him two lengthy TD drives

In both games, Brady had led his team to a go ahead TD right before Eli made his drives


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It originally bounced of a defender and he was lucky that the defenders legs didn't kick the ball. Concentration yes, but also luck, it is the breaks of the game. Same as the lucky Giants play, things happen and you need to put yourself in place to receive the luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think Tyree's catch was luck
> He had two hands on the ball and Harrison pulled one away. The only reaction anyone would have would be to trap the ball against your body. In this case, his head was the only thing available
> 
> What was amazing was his ability to maintain control as he was brought to the ground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> An obvious case of "helmet stick-um"...someone alert Roger Goodell!  A RULE has been broken!!!
Click to expand...


Velcro!


----------



## sealybobo

rightwinger said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cuz he's humble.  If you watched it, you can see that is not luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He had concentration and luck, it hit off the first defender to the right spot, the ball isn't kicked out by a defender. It is luck, it's the way the ball bounces. Great catch, still luck is involved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's not luck.  He went after that ball, and his persistence paid off.  Luck is when a ball bounces of your leg or head and lands in your hands!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It originally bounced of a defender and he was lucky that the defenders legs didn't kick the ball. Concentration yes, but also luck, it is the breaks of the game. Same as the lucky Giants play, things happen and you need to put yourself in place to receive the luck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Speaking of the Giants why is it eli Manning has Tom Brady's number?
> 
> And Payton never beat Tom did he? That's a strange dynamic. Eli must be proud
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually, he doesn't Eli wears number 10 while Brady wears number 12
> 
> In reality, Eli did not beat Brady, he beat the Patriot Defense that allowed him two lengthy TD drives
> 
> In both games, Brady had led his team to a go ahead TD right before Eli made his drives
Click to expand...

Lucki Eli.  But like Papa said you make your own luck.


----------



## sealybobo

Quarterbacks are coming into the NFL better-prepared and having earlier success than ever before. New York Giants’ quarterback Eli Manning, a 13-year veteran and two-time Super Bowl MVP, thinks he knows why.

"They're way ahead of where I was coming out of college. I think it starts as a young age. In high school we threw the ball 12 or 14 times a game. Now these kids are throwing 30, 40 times a game, they're having 7-on-7 camps all summer,” Manning said. “They're throwing the football. Their offenses are more advanced in high school. They're used to being in the shotgun, they're used to throwing it a bunch.

"They're seeing schemes earlier and concepts they're getting introduced to in high school that carry over to college that carry over to the NFL. They've just had more practice, more reps. They're prepared to come in early and play, and play well.”


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex and la ram fan are so mad right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They probably are having their mommies change their diapers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bringing family into this? You sure you want to talk how one raises their offspring and the effects thereof?
> 
> Their are just somethings that are off limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor little baby, go cry and get your diaper changed again. Bringing family just saying mommy? LOL!
> 
> You are a real moron aren't you.
Click to expand...

Not a moron but if I brought your family into this conversation I do not think you would appreciate it.....In fact I know you would not...


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Like I said,more and more people are waking up all the time that these games are as rigged as pro wrestling and presidents during  election year.exactly the same as presidential  elections,just like them,all a dog and pony show. this guy nailed it below.
> 
> I tried to tell y'all but the Super Bowl is rigged just like the Presidential Elections!
> 
> Posted by Antonio Wilson on Monday, February 6, 2017


I do not know for sure if rigged, per se,  but the game itself is a corporate product. It is packaged so people will pay money...with less sport involved. It is pure entertainment.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The games are all rigged according to you and alex, so there is absolutely no cheating. Can't have it both ways nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is either dishonest or an absolute nut job.
Click to expand...

Dishonest is the person who supports Tom Brady, after all he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.


----------



## Alex.

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
Click to expand...

I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.


Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
Click to expand...

I heard la ram was banned. I don't know if it's temporary but for now he's banned


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard la ram was banned. I don't know if it's temporary but for now he's banned
Click to expand...

Que? He does not looked banned to me.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> They probably are having their mommies change their diapers.
> 
> 
> 
> No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bringing family into this? You sure you want to talk how one raises their offspring and the effects thereof?
> 
> Their are just somethings that are off limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor little baby, go cry and get your diaper changed again. Bringing family just saying mommy? LOL!
> 
> You are a real moron aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a moron but if I brought your family into this conversation I do not think you would appreciate it.....In fact I know you would not...
Click to expand...


Sorry Alex, my apologies.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The games are all rigged according to you and alex, so there is absolutely no cheating. Can't have it both ways nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is either dishonest or an absolute nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest is the person who supports Tom Brady, after all he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
Click to expand...


Dishonest is a sock.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
Click to expand...


This thread is about Tom Brady being the greatest. There is another thread on other QBs. If you want to discuss it there fine. Please stay on topic.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bringing family into this? You sure you want to talk how one raises their offspring and the effects thereof?
> 
> Their are just somethings that are off limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor little baby, go cry and get your diaper changed again. Bringing family just saying mommy? LOL!
> 
> You are a real moron aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a moron but if I brought your family into this conversation I do not think you would appreciate it.....In fact I know you would not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Alex, my apologies.
Click to expand...


You don't owe him any apologies!  You didn't say anything wrong.  Good Lord.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard la ram was banned. I don't know if it's temporary but for now he's banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que? He does not looked banned to me.
Click to expand...


Does it matter? He was, he is, his will be, who cares, he is a nutjob that some how, like you thinks that the NFL is fixed and yet Brady cheated, totally screwed up, it can't be both. Unless of course logic is not your strong suit. How many times do you think they rehearsed that Edelman catch?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack when you cannot argue with facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A personal attack?  You mean like accusing someone of performing oral sex on another man?  Is that the kind of personal attack you were speaking about?  You're the biggest cry baby on this board!  You dish it out in spades and then whine whenever anyone questions your integrity!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
Click to expand...


You're back!


----------



## Oldstyle

It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard la ram was banned. I don't know if it's temporary but for now he's banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que? He does not looked banned to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it matter? He was, he is, his will be, who cares, he is a nutjob that some how, like you thinks that the NFL is fixed and yet Brady cheated, totally screwed up, it can't be both. Unless of course logic is not your strong suit. How many times do you think they rehearsed that Edelman catch?
Click to expand...


These guys confuse being competitive with being a bad person.

1. Michael Jordan: This guy was a flat killer. Why else do you think he was a perfect 6-for-6 when it came to the NBA Finals? He simply never let his team lose when a game was ever in doubt.

2. Kobe Bryant: The closest thing we will ever have to Jordan in terms of game and competitiveness. 

3. Roy Halladay: No wonder every game he starts looks like a no-hitter is taking place as his teammates refuse to sit next to him or even talk to him when he's in the dugout with his game face on. And when an umpire calls a borderline pitch a ball, Halladay's stare towards home plate is what dreams are made of.

4. Tom Brady: If you saw the Brady 6, you will know why Brady is on this list. He was drafted 199th overall and had the body of a 15-year-old entering the NFL. Two MVPs and three rings later and you see just how far will to win has taken him.  After games, you can see Brady running straight to the locker room while others do a meet-and-greet at midfield, not caring one bit if they had just won or lost.  

5. Roger Clemens: So what if he cheated? Here's a guy that was so intense on the mound that he would have to wear a mouthpiece because he would grit his teeth so hard.  When that glove went over his face and under his hat leaving just his eyes piercing into the batter's box you knew you were in for a long night and just might get a 95-mph fastball in your ear if you dare hit a HR off him. 

*NOT SO MUCH*

1. Dwight Howard: Probably the most perfect specimen to ever lace them up. Can seemingly jump over buildings and if he has an ounce of fat I've never seen it. So why has he never won anything other than some DPOY awards?  He's never in game-mode it seems. He always looks like he's playing in a PE class. This guy should average 30 points and 15 rebounds in his sleep, yet he is never among the league leaders in scoring.  The best example was just before Game 1 of the 2009 NBA Finals when he was laughing and went to joke with Bryant while Bryant gave him this look of "are you serious dude, get away from me; I have a game to win."

2. Vince Carter: Half man, half coulda and shoulda been amazing. His performance in the 2000 dunk contest will long live in basketball lore.  He did things that no one else could dream of. Eleven years, three teams and no rings later, we're all left to wonder what could have been.

3. Tracy McGrady: Are you sensing a theme here? No wonder the NBA isn't what it used to be. An unbelievable talent that has not only never won a ring, but has NEVER EVEN WON A SINGLE SERIES. It's no coincidence that he's Carter's cousin. In his prime, T-Mac was the most dominant scorer in the league.

4. AJ Burnett: You would think spending four years as Halladay's teammate would cure all ills. I guess not. This guy had the best stuff in all of baseball in his prime. He could get his fastball up to 98 mph and had the game's best curve ball.

Yet, Burnett might finish his career with a LOSING record and an ERA well over 4, despite walking away with over $125 million earned during his overrated career.

5. Lloyd Carr: I will take this to my grave as I was a Michigan fan growing up. Carr never met a big lead that he liked. If Carr had the killer instinct of an Urban Meyer, Pete Carrol or Steve Spurrier, the Wolverines wouldn't have won just one title, they would have won at least three.

Who else benches maybe the best QB in NFL history (Brady) for most of his collegiate career? Who else can make an offense led by Chad Henne, Mike Hart, Mario Manningham and Jake Long finish dead last in scoring in the Big Ten?

All I did was google "most competitive atheletes" and look at what popped up.  Not only was Tom on the list but the author also mentions Pete Carrol.  Must make Ram Fan mad


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are back paddling on your story of you smoking Jack Nicholson's  joint, name dropping Steve Spagnoulo as your very close and personal friend who you could not recognize when I produced his photo.
> 
> I came here to discuss Brady and his vaunted reputation  and record. You, as usual, stalked me and engaged me in a discussion. Just look at the posts in this thread alone you queer bastard and no I am not going on a date with you.
> 
> OldFartStyle you have some very serious issues
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about Tom Brady being the greatest. There is another thread on other QBs. If you want to discuss it there fine. Please stay on topic.
Click to expand...

That is on topic. Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended can never be the best QB ever.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!


I do not "hate" Brady, I do not like that he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended in his "road to being the Greatest", actually that would disqualify him, don't you think?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard la ram was banned. I don't know if it's temporary but for now he's banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que? He does not looked banned to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it matter? He was, he is, his will be, who cares, he is a nutjob that some how, like you thinks that the NFL is fixed and yet Brady cheated, totally screwed up, it can't be both. Unless of course logic is not your strong suit. How many times do you think they rehearsed that Edelman catch?
Click to expand...


Nutjob?Fixed? You should get fixed and while they are at have them put in some backbone where your spine should have been.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I do have a life outside of USMB and was enjoying that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You bringing family into this? You sure you want to talk how one raises their offspring and the effects thereof?
> 
> Their are just somethings that are off limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor little baby, go cry and get your diaper changed again. Bringing family just saying mommy? LOL!
> 
> You are a real moron aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a moron but if I brought your family into this conversation I do not think you would appreciate it.....In fact I know you would not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Alex, my apologies.
Click to expand...

Thank you, we can discuss like we have without family


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The games are all rigged according to you and alex, so there is absolutely no cheating. Can't have it both ways nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is either dishonest or an absolute nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest is the person who supports Tom Brady, after all he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dishonest is a sock.
Click to expand...

Is Papagergio your real name?


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know doesn't change the fact that your mommy had to change your diaper.
> 
> 
> 
> You bringing family into this? You sure you want to talk how one raises their offspring and the effects thereof?
> 
> Their are just somethings that are off limits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You poor little baby, go cry and get your diaper changed again. Bringing family just saying mommy? LOL!
> 
> You are a real moron aren't you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not a moron but if I brought your family into this conversation I do not think you would appreciate it.....In fact I know you would not...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Alex, my apologies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't owe him any apologies!  You didn't say anything wrong.  Good Lord.
Click to expand...

You would not know the difference ....


oh yea...I am looking for a new cleaning lady....want the job? I provide education benefits and  my place in MA is close enough to you where you can commute pretty easily. I am only there a few days per week..and I travel a great deal abroad...if it works you can live in the guest quarters during inclement weather.

Send me a PM let me know.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The games are all rigged according to you and alex, so there is absolutely no cheating. Can't have it both ways nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is either dishonest or an absolute nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest is the person who supports Tom Brady, after all he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dishonest is a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Papagergio your real name?
Click to expand...


You can call him Nick


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I heard la ram was banned. I don't know if it's temporary but for now he's banned
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Que? He does not looked banned to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Does it matter? He was, he is, his will be, who cares, he is a nutjob that some how, like you thinks that the NFL is fixed and yet Brady cheated, totally screwed up, it can't be both. Unless of course logic is not your strong suit. How many times do you think they rehearsed that Edelman catch?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nutjob?Fixed? You should get fixed and while they are at have them put in some backbone where your spine should have been.
Click to expand...


Talk to your buddy LA Ram, he claims the games are rigged and you agreed with him, so if the games are rigged then Brady didn't cheat. Your argument is gone dumb ass.


----------



## Marion Morrison

I voted yes, I think Brady's going to go down "Best Ever"


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never "back pedaled" on sharing a joint with Jack Nicholson or of knowing Steve Spagnoulo when he was starting out as a coach at the University of Massachusetts.  How either of those things makes me a "queer bastard" is something for you to explain!  Admit it, Phallics...personal attacks are what you do when you can't argue your position!
> 
> So did you want to name a team that doesn't cheat?  Or continue to make personal attacks?
> 
> 
> 
> Of  course those "things " do not make you queer, your behavior does. naturally your crazed and addled mind goes homosex,  by "queer" I mean...
> *"queer *
> *adjective*
> 1Strange; odd:
> 
> _‘she had a queer feeling that they were being watched’
> 
> queer - definition of queer in English | Oxford Dictionaries
> _
> You are a very strange man telling me how big your feet (size 12) are and how you watch football games all by yourself on a love seat with room for one more.TMI dude!....
> 
> 
> Now because Brady's accomplishments cannot be separated from his cheating and suspension. You wish to bring other ball players into this miasma of nonsense.
> 
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has a great deal of success.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady has been suspended for cause which was upheld in a court of law.
> 
> Fact: While achieving his success, Brady befitted from the cheating, lying and deflated balls.
> 
> Fact: Tom Brady would not have those records but for his cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this logic never registers with the nutcases that have come on and said he is better than montana and bradshaw,never mind that they both played in a much tougher era of football where brady would not last back then and never mind that in reality,if anything this would be only bradys FIRST superbowl win since all the others are tainted.not saying he really won this one either since the NFL has their head up krafts ass mind you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree different eras  QBs like Sid Luckman, Otto Graham and many others are not even discussed by these clowns. There is a while lot of football and quarterbacks to talk about.
> 
> 
> Most importantly, not one of those QBs who are considered the greatest have been suspended for game related activity such as lying, cheating, destroying evidence   like Tom Brady. If they were then we can cross them off the list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This thread is about Tom Brady being the greatest. There is another thread on other QBs. If you want to discuss it there fine. Please stay on topic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That is on topic. Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended can never be the best QB ever.
Click to expand...


Sure it is you dishonest sock!


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!



It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> The games are all rigged according to you and alex, so there is absolutely no cheating. Can't have it both ways nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He is either dishonest or an absolute nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest is the person who supports Tom Brady, after all he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dishonest is a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Papagergio your real name?
Click to expand...


Is "dumb ass" your real name?


----------



## Papageorgio

Marion Morrison said:


> I voted yes, I think Brady's going to go down "Best Ever"



What do you say that?


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
Click to expand...


Hey, if he didn't come here and debate it with you who would?  He wants you to be his sock.


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey, if he didn't come here and debate it with you who would?  He wants you to be his sock.
Click to expand...


You call that debate?  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Papageorgio said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted yes, I think Brady's going to go down "Best Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say that?
Click to expand...



Who has a more winning record? I haven't been keeping up with football hardcore lately. I think he's won more superbowls than Joe Money.

He has. That right there says it all.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted yes, I think Brady's going to go down "Best Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a more winning record? I haven't been keeping up with football hardcore lately. I think he's won more superbowls than Joe Money.
Click to expand...


Well, the argument is that the super bowl wins should be credited to the team and not to just the QB, which is fair, IMO.  However, Tom Brady's record/stats and overall performance are all the merit he really needs.  NE fans couldn't be happier with Brady.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted yes, I think Brady's going to go down "Best Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a more winning record? I haven't been keeping up with football hardcore lately. I think he's won more superbowls than Joe Money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the argument is that the super bowl wins should be credited to the team and not to just the QB, which is fair, IMO.  However, Tom Brady's record/stats and overall performance are all the merit he really needs.  NE fans couldn't be happier with Brady.
Click to expand...



You know what's funny? In 2007 I was rooting for The Pats, they would have been undefeated. Eli ran college plays and beat them soundly.

This year I was rooting for the Falcons, who I think would have won if that linebacker didn't get hurt.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted yes, I think Brady's going to go down "Best Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a more winning record? I haven't been keeping up with football hardcore lately. I think he's won more superbowls than Joe Money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the argument is that the super bowl wins should be credited to the team and not to just the QB, which is fair, IMO.  However, Tom Brady's record/stats and overall performance are all the merit he really needs.  NE fans couldn't be happier with Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? In 2007 I was rooting for The Pats, they would have been undefeated. Eli ran college plays and beat them soundly.
> 
> This year I was rooting for the Falcons, who I think would have won if that linebacker didn't get hurt.
Click to expand...


I don't think one linebacker would have won the game.  What happened was the Pats picked up momentum and steam and confidence when they FINALLY scored a touchdown.  That is when they started to play like the Patriots that I watch every week during football season.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I voted yes, I think Brady's going to go down "Best Ever"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a more winning record? I haven't been keeping up with football hardcore lately. I think he's won more superbowls than Joe Money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the argument is that the super bowl wins should be credited to the team and not to just the QB, which is fair, IMO.  However, Tom Brady's record/stats and overall performance are all the merit he really needs.  NE fans couldn't be happier with Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? In 2007 I was rooting for The Pats, they would have been undefeated. Eli ran college plays and beat them soundly.
> 
> This year I was rooting for the Falcons, who I think would have won if that linebacker didn't get hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think one linebacker would have won the game.  What happened was the Pats picked up momentum and steam and confidence when they FINALLY scored a touchdown.  That is when they started to play like the Patriots that I watch every week during football season.
Click to expand...




I'm going to disagree, that linebacker was making plays left and right and keeping the pressure on Brady.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a more winning record? I haven't been keeping up with football hardcore lately. I think he's won more superbowls than Joe Money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the argument is that the super bowl wins should be credited to the team and not to just the QB, which is fair, IMO.  However, Tom Brady's record/stats and overall performance are all the merit he really needs.  NE fans couldn't be happier with Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? In 2007 I was rooting for The Pats, they would have been undefeated. Eli ran college plays and beat them soundly.
> 
> This year I was rooting for the Falcons, who I think would have won if that linebacker didn't get hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think one linebacker would have won the game.  What happened was the Pats picked up momentum and steam and confidence when they FINALLY scored a touchdown.  That is when they started to play like the Patriots that I watch every week during football season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to disagree, that linebacker was making plays left and right and keeping the pressure on Brady.
Click to expand...


Our defense played a big role in winning the game too.  And none of that takes away from Brady's winning record with NE.


----------



## ChrisL

That the Pats were able to score two touchdowns and two 2-point conversions in the same game, never mind in the third/last quarter to tie the game is effing amazing.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> That the Pats were able to score two touchdowns and two 2-point conversions in the same game, never mind in the third/last quarter to tie the game is effing amazing.



I get it, you're a Pats fan.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Da Bucs.


----------



## sealybobo

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you say that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who has a more winning record? I haven't been keeping up with football hardcore lately. I think he's won more superbowls than Joe Money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the argument is that the super bowl wins should be credited to the team and not to just the QB, which is fair, IMO.  However, Tom Brady's record/stats and overall performance are all the merit he really needs.  NE fans couldn't be happier with Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You know what's funny? In 2007 I was rooting for The Pats, they would have been undefeated. Eli ran college plays and beat them soundly.
> 
> This year I was rooting for the Falcons, who I think would have won if that linebacker didn't get hurt.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think one linebacker would have won the game.  What happened was the Pats picked up momentum and steam and confidence when they FINALLY scored a touchdown.  That is when they started to play like the Patriots that I watch every week during football season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to disagree, that linebacker was making plays left and right and keeping the pressure on Brady.
Click to expand...

Yea well if Gronk was in he would have made that linebacker look silly.




Did you see when Gronk beat up every guy on the Family Guy?


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Da Bucs.



Is that your team?  The Buccaneers?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Likkmee

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Da Bucs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your team?  The Buccaneers?
Click to expand...


Always. Unfortunately at times.


I LOLed @ your meme.

Here's a Q: Have both beaten Brady in a Superbowl?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is this just a schtick? If it can't be both ways how does he reconcile that? Is it cognitive dissonance?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is either dishonest or an absolute nut job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dishonest is the person who supports Tom Brady, after all he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dishonest is a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Papagergio your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is "dumb ass" your real name?
Click to expand...

So the answer is no... According to your "measuring rod" you are dishonest.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.


So do you want the job?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Likkmee said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.
Click to expand...


But you gotta admit, only Brady's done it 5.


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Da Bucs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your team?  The Buccaneers?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Always. Unfortunately at times.
> 
> 
> I LOLed @ your meme.
> 
> Here's a Q: Have both beaten Brady in a Superbowl?
Click to expand...


Of course Belichick's coaching should also be credited.  

"The Patriots have appeared in the Super Bowl nine times in franchise history, the most of any team, seven of them since the arrival of head coach Bill Belichick and quarterback Tom Brady in 2000. The Patriots have since become one of the most successful teams in NFL history, winning 14 AFC East titles in 16 seasons since 2001, without a losing season in that period. The franchise has since set numerous notable records, including most wins in a ten-year period (126, in 2003–2012), an undefeated 16-game regular season in 2007, the longest winning streak consisting of regular season and playoff games in NFL history (a 21-game streak from October 2003 to October 2004), and the most consecutive division titles won by a team in NFL history (won eight straight division titles from 2009 to 2016). The team owns the record for most Super Bowls reached (seven) and won (five) by a head coach-quarterback tandem, as well as being the first tandem to win the Super Bowl 13 years after the first."


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
Click to expand...

Awwwww the butthurt is coming out of every pore

Here this will help you


----------



## ChrisL

Here are all the Super Bowl records broken in Super Bowl LI:

■ Most games by a player: 7, Tom Brady.

■ Most games by a coach: 7, Bill Belichick.

■ Most games won by a coach: 5, Bill Belichick.

■ Most points in a game: 20, James White.

Get Point After in your inbox:
Delivering Patriots game stats and the inside scoop right to your inbox.
■ Most passes in a game: 62, Tom Brady.

■ Most completions in a game: 43, Tom Brady.

■ Most passing yards in a game: 466, Tom Brady.

■ Most receptions in a game: 14, James White.

■ Largest deficit overcome by the winning team: 25 points, New England.

■ Most points in overtime in a game: 6, New England.

■ Most first downs in a game by a team: 37, New England.

■ Most first downs in a game by both teams: 54, New England and Atlanta.

■ Most first downs passing in a game by a team: 26, New England.

■ Most first downs passing in a game by both teams: 39, New England and Atlanta.

■ Most offensive plays in a game by a team: 93, New England.

■ Most passing yards in a game by both teams: 682, New England and Atlanta.

■ Most completions in a Super Bowl career: 207, Tom Brady.

■ Most passing yards in a Super Bowl career: 2,071, Tom Brady.

■ Most touchdown passes in a Super Bowl career: 15, Tom Brady.

Here are all the Super Bowl records tied in Super Bowl LI:

■ Most games won: 5, Tom Brady

■ Most touchdowns in a game: 3, James White.

■ Most sacks in a game: 3, Grady Jarrett.

■ Most two-point conversions in a game by a team: 2, New England.

■ Most first downs by penalty in a game: 4, New England.

Here are all the records that were broken or tied in Super Bowl LI - The Boston Globe


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


>





If Eli beat the supposed best QB that makes him the best QB, correct?







....and he did not even have to cheat.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Here are all the Super Bowl records broken in Super Bowl LI:
> 
> ■ Most games by a player: 7, Tom Brady.
> 
> ■ Most games by a coach: 7, Bill Belichick.
> 
> ■ Most games won by a coach: 5, Bill Belichick.
> 
> ■ Most points in a game: 20, James White.
> 
> Get Point After in your inbox:
> Delivering Patriots game stats and the inside scoop right to your inbox.
> ■ Most passes in a game: 62, Tom Brady.
> 
> ■ Most completions in a game: 43, Tom Brady.
> 
> ■ Most passing yards in a game: 466, Tom Brady.
> 
> ■ Most receptions in a game: 14, James White.
> 
> ■ Largest deficit overcome by the winning team: 25 points, New England.
> 
> ■ Most points in overtime in a game: 6, New England.
> 
> ■ Most first downs in a game by a team: 37, New England.
> 
> ■ Most first downs in a game by both teams: 54, New England and Atlanta.
> 
> ■ Most first downs passing in a game by a team: 26, New England.
> 
> ■ Most first downs passing in a game by both teams: 39, New England and Atlanta.
> 
> ■ Most offensive plays in a game by a team: 93, New England.
> 
> ■ Most passing yards in a game by both teams: 682, New England and Atlanta.
> 
> ■ Most completions in a Super Bowl career: 207, Tom Brady.
> 
> ■ Most passing yards in a Super Bowl career: 2,071, Tom Brady.
> 
> ■ Most touchdown passes in a Super Bowl career: 15, Tom Brady.
> 
> Here are all the Super Bowl records tied in Super Bowl LI:
> 
> ■ Most games won: 5, Tom Brady
> 
> ■ Most touchdowns in a game: 3, James White.
> 
> ■ Most sacks in a game: 3, Grady Jarrett.
> 
> ■ Most two-point conversions in a game by a team: 2, New England.
> 
> ■ Most first downs by penalty in a game: 4, New England.
> 
> Here are all the records that were broken or tied in Super Bowl LI - The Boston Globe


Add in the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension and Brady  is disqualified from any discussion on who is the best.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> He is either dishonest or an absolute nut job.
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest is the person who supports Tom Brady, after all he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dishonest is a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Papagergio your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is "dumb ass" your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the answer is no... According to your "measuring rod" you are dishonest.
Click to expand...


You can ASSume what you wish, dumb ass.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
Click to expand...

Take him down Chris


----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
Click to expand...


I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww the butthurt is coming out of every pore
> 
> Here this will help you
Click to expand...


Games are rigged remember? No one can't cheat when the games are rigged, troll boy.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest is the person who supports Tom Brady, after all he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest is a sock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Is Papagergio your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is "dumb ass" your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the answer is no... According to your "measuring rod" you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can ASSume what you wish, dumb ass.
Click to expand...

Poor little Papa cannot have a discussion with out making it personal.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww the butthurt is coming out of every pore
> 
> Here this will help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Games are rigged remember? No one can't cheat when the games are rigged, troll boy.
Click to expand...

By definition, that is cheating, however that is not my position.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
Click to expand...

^^^^^^



The truth is that you cannot have a discussion about Brady without ignoring certain facts.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
Click to expand...




ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
Click to expand...


Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
Click to expand...


Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
^^^^



Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .

To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,

I did not have to do anything except show up.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest is a sock.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Papagergio your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is "dumb ass" your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the answer is no... According to your "measuring rod" you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can ASSume what you wish, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little Papa cannot have a discussion with out making it personal.
Click to expand...


Tom Brady’s childhood idol is one of the few people who isn’t ready to proclaim Brady the best ever.  Joe Montana, whom Brady has called his favorite player of all time, said he can’t declare Brady the best ever because he doesn’t think players from different eras can be properly compared.  

Asked if he could call himself the best ever, “I still can’t say that of myself because of just what I said,” Montana said.  At that point in the interview, Montana’s wife interjected that Montana does call himself the greatest when they’re alone at home. Perhaps Montana is just putting on a modest face by declining to answer the question.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dishonest is a sock.
> 
> 
> 
> Is Papagergio your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is "dumb ass" your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the answer is no... According to your "measuring rod" you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can ASSume what you wish, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little Papa cannot have a discussion with out making it personal.
Click to expand...


Poor whittle alex, keep crying. You made it personal with Chris, troll boy take your BS and shove it.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww the butthurt is coming out of every pore
> 
> Here this will help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Games are rigged remember? No one can't cheat when the games are rigged, troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition, that is cheating, however that is not my position.
Click to expand...


You agreed with your buddy ramsfan the games are rigged, are you saying they are not? Are you saying larams is lying?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is Papagergio your real name?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is "dumb ass" your real name?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the answer is no... According to your "measuring rod" you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can ASSume what you wish, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little Papa cannot have a discussion with out making it personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor whittle alex, keep crying. You made it personal with Chris, troll boy take your BS and shove it.
Click to expand...

I made it personal? how?

I thought your statement was directed at me and my "relationship" with LA RAM FAN.


_You have a lot going on in your head and non of it is good.
_
Please stick to the OP: *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *

The answer is no because he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
_
_


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex/Connery would get kicked out of any legit debate so fast, his tiny pea brain would be spinning more than his mouth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
Click to expand...


I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest. 

You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.


----------



## ChrisL

You can't reason with insanity.


Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> 
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest.
> 
> You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.
Click to expand...


No reason!


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Awwwww the butthurt is coming out of every pore
> 
> Here this will help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Games are rigged remember? No one can't cheat when the games are rigged, troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition, that is cheating, however that is not my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with your buddy ramsfan the games are rigged, are you saying they are not? Are you saying larams is lying?
Click to expand...

This is what I am saying:






As far as rigged? Not outside of any and all possibilities. NFL is oligopolistic nothing happens without the owners knowing, they are there to make money. They have been losing viewership etc, what better way to spark interest than to have some drama  and a hero. This whole Brady thing is much like a Hollywood script.  Have to have a hero and a villain to root for to get some interest going.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> You can't reason with insanity.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest.
> 
> You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason!
Click to expand...

Then stop talking to yourself and lay off the booze.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is "dumb ass" your real name?
> 
> 
> 
> So the answer is no... According to your "measuring rod" you are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can ASSume what you wish, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little Papa cannot have a discussion with out making it personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor whittle alex, keep crying. You made it personal with Chris, troll boy take your BS and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made it personal? how?
> 
> I thought your statement was directed at me and my "relationship" with LA RAM FAN.
> 
> 
> _You have a lot going on in your head and non of it is good.
> _
> Please stick to the OP: *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> The answer is no because he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
Click to expand...


That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww the butthurt is coming out of every pore
> 
> Here this will help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Games are rigged remember? No one can't cheat when the games are rigged, troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition, that is cheating, however that is not my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with your buddy ramsfan the games are rigged, are you saying they are not? Are you saying larams is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I am saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as rigged? Not outside of any and all possibilities. NFL is oligopolistic nothing happens without the owners knowing, they are there to make money. They have been losing viewership etc, what better way to spark interest than to have some drama  and a hero. This whole Brady thing is much like a Hollywood script.  Have to have a hero and a villain to root for to get some interest going.
Click to expand...


So ramsfan is lying, that is all you needed to say.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So the answer is no... According to your "measuring rod" you are dishonest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can ASSume what you wish, dumb ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Poor little Papa cannot have a discussion with out making it personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor whittle alex, keep crying. You made it personal with Chris, troll boy take your BS and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made it personal? how?
> 
> I thought your statement was directed at me and my "relationship" with LA RAM FAN.
> 
> 
> _You have a lot going on in your head and non of it is good.
> _
> Please stick to the OP: *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> The answer is no because he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.
Click to expand...

^^^^






Epic meltdown.


----------



## Papageorgio

ChrisL said:


> You can't reason with insanity.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest.
> 
> You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason!
Click to expand...



True enough, he has nothing but the troll. Coyote kicked his ass pretty hard in another thread.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can ASSume what you wish, dumb ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little Papa cannot have a discussion with out making it personal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor whittle alex, keep crying. You made it personal with Chris, troll boy take your BS and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made it personal? how?
> 
> I thought your statement was directed at me and my "relationship" with LA RAM FAN.
> 
> 
> _You have a lot going on in your head and non of it is good.
> _
> Please stick to the OP: *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> The answer is no because he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
Click to expand...


Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.


----------



## ChrisL

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't reason with insanity.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest.
> 
> You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True enough, he has nothing but the troll. Coyote kicked his ass pretty hard in another thread.
Click to expand...


His sick obsession with the Patriots suggests that there is something seriously the matter with him.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> 
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do you want the job?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Take him down Chris
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest.
> 
> You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.
Click to expand...



I was here.... was offered tickets to go to SB did not want to go


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't reason with insanity.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest.
> 
> You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True enough, he has nothing but the troll. Coyote kicked his ass pretty hard in another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> His sick obsession with the Patriots suggests that there is something seriously the matter with him.
Click to expand...

The thread is about Brady, I responded.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor little Papa cannot have a discussion with out making it personal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor whittle alex, keep crying. You made it personal with Chris, troll boy take your BS and shove it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I made it personal? how?
> 
> I thought your statement was directed at me and my "relationship" with LA RAM FAN.
> 
> 
> _You have a lot going on in your head and non of it is good.
> _
> Please stick to the OP: *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> The answer is no because he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
Click to expand...

I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't reason with insanity.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like to waste my time with psychotic morons.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest.
> 
> You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True enough, he has nothing but the troll. Coyote kicked his ass pretty hard in another thread.
Click to expand...


Where was that?

You are really stretching it.

Can't stand on your own two feet?


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor whittle alex, keep crying. You made it personal with Chris, troll boy take your BS and shove it.
> 
> 
> 
> I made it personal? how?
> 
> I thought your statement was directed at me and my "relationship" with LA RAM FAN.
> 
> 
> _You have a lot going on in your head and non of it is good.
> _
> Please stick to the OP: *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> The answer is no because he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
Click to expand...


You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can't reason with insanity.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poopergeorgio: "Alex is LARamsfan's bitch. Whatever ramsfans asks, little alex kisses ramfans ass."
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely have I ever seen anyone meltdown in such a big way as you have .
> 
> To think, I was away om vacation and just logged in this morning,
> 
> I did not have to do anything except show up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not melting down at all, so again you are being dishonest. Thank you for proving over and over and over again that you are dishonest.
> 
> You weren't on vacation, you got pissed because you got your ass handed to you after the Super Bowl, There is no reason to believe you ever tell the truth after the shit you pulled on this board. Nice try troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No reason!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True enough, he has nothing but the troll. Coyote kicked his ass pretty hard in another thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where was that?
> 
> You are really stretching it.
> 
> Can't stand on your own two feet?
Click to expand...


LOL!!!! More butt hurt there alex? LOL!!!!! Like I have said, your ass has been kicked over and over and over again, not my fault you aren't bright enough to realize it.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Brady, it is a sockpuppet that loves to troll. He lies and makes accusations he can't back up and then runs away. He keeps getting his ass handed to him and the pathetic moron just keeps trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww the butthurt is coming out of every pore
> 
> Here this will help you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Games are rigged remember? No one can't cheat when the games are rigged, troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition, that is cheating, however that is not my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with your buddy ramsfan the games are rigged, are you saying they are not? Are you saying larams is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I am saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as rigged? Not outside of any and all possibilities. NFL is oligopolistic nothing happens without the owners knowing, they are there to make money. They have been losing viewership etc, what better way to spark interest than to have some drama  and a hero. This whole Brady thing is much like a Hollywood script.  Have to have a hero and a villain to root for to get some interest going.
Click to expand...

Nonsense.  If you want me to care about the Atlanta Falcons then have them win a Superbowl.  New England winning another championship does nothing for ratings.

Do you know why we all watch Seattle games?  Because they won a superbowl.  Do you know how many Cam Newton games I watched this year?  None.  Had Carolina won last year I'd be a little more interested in that franchise.

If it were fake Detroit would have 1 Superbowl.  

On second thought, we still fill out stadiums even when our team sucks so no need to give us a Superbowl when we watch losers.  Maybe if viewship goes down they'll eventually throw us a bone.

But why you think New England being this good for this long is good for the league?  It's not.

Now Joe Montana?  That sounds like they rigged it for the ratings.  And John Elway for sure!  Yea, he rode out on a white horse after winning two championships.  Sure he did.

And why didn't they give Marino one?  If you are going to give anyone one you'd give him one.

And they would have given the Buffalo Bills one with Jim Kelly.  No way they rigged it so they would lose 4 in a row.  No way.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor whittle alex, keep crying. You made it personal with Chris, troll boy take your BS and shove it.
> 
> 
> 
> I made it personal? how?
> 
> I thought your statement was directed at me and my "relationship" with LA RAM FAN.
> 
> 
> _You have a lot going on in your head and non of it is good.
> _
> Please stick to the OP: *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> The answer is no because he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
Click to expand...

Mountain meet mole hill.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww the butthurt is coming out of every pore
> 
> Here this will help you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged remember? No one can't cheat when the games are rigged, troll boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> By definition, that is cheating, however that is not my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with your buddy ramsfan the games are rigged, are you saying they are not? Are you saying larams is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I am saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as rigged? Not outside of any and all possibilities. NFL is oligopolistic nothing happens without the owners knowing, they are there to make money. They have been losing viewership etc, what better way to spark interest than to have some drama  and a hero. This whole Brady thing is much like a Hollywood script.  Have to have a hero and a villain to root for to get some interest going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.  If you want me to care about the Atlanta Falcons then have them win a Superbowl.  New England winning another championship does nothing for ratings.
> 
> Do you know why we all watch Seattle games?  Because they won a superbowl.  Do you know how many Cam Newton games I watched this year?  None.  Had Carolina won last year I'd be a little more interested in that franchise.
> 
> If it were fake Detroit would have 1 Superbowl.
> 
> On second thought, we still fill out stadiums even when our team sucks so no need to give us a Superbowl when we watch losers.  Maybe if viewship goes down they'll eventually throw us a bone.
> 
> But why you think New England being this good for this long is good for the league?  It's not.
> 
> Now Joe Montana?  That sounds like they rigged it for the ratings.  And John Elway for sure!  Yea, he rode out on a white horse after winning two championships.  Sure he did.
> 
> And why didn't they give Marino one?  If you are going to give anyone one you'd give him one.
> 
> And they would have given the Buffalo Bills one with Jim Kelly.  No way they rigged it so they would lose 4 in a row.  No way.
Click to expand...

What universe are you from?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made it personal? how?
> 
> I thought your statement was directed at me and my "relationship" with LA RAM FAN.
> 
> 
> _You have a lot going on in your head and non of it is good.
> _
> Please stick to the OP: *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> The answer is no because he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
Click to expand...

So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Games are rigged remember? No one can't cheat when the games are rigged, troll boy.
> 
> 
> 
> By definition, that is cheating, however that is not my position.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You agreed with your buddy ramsfan the games are rigged, are you saying they are not? Are you saying larams is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I am saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as rigged? Not outside of any and all possibilities. NFL is oligopolistic nothing happens without the owners knowing, they are there to make money. They have been losing viewership etc, what better way to spark interest than to have some drama  and a hero. This whole Brady thing is much like a Hollywood script.  Have to have a hero and a villain to root for to get some interest going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.  If you want me to care about the Atlanta Falcons then have them win a Superbowl.  New England winning another championship does nothing for ratings.
> 
> Do you know why we all watch Seattle games?  Because they won a superbowl.  Do you know how many Cam Newton games I watched this year?  None.  Had Carolina won last year I'd be a little more interested in that franchise.
> 
> If it were fake Detroit would have 1 Superbowl.
> 
> On second thought, we still fill out stadiums even when our team sucks so no need to give us a Superbowl when we watch losers.  Maybe if viewship goes down they'll eventually throw us a bone.
> 
> But why you think New England being this good for this long is good for the league?  It's not.
> 
> Now Joe Montana?  That sounds like they rigged it for the ratings.  And John Elway for sure!  Yea, he rode out on a white horse after winning two championships.  Sure he did.
> 
> And why didn't they give Marino one?  If you are going to give anyone one you'd give him one.
> 
> And they would have given the Buffalo Bills one with Jim Kelly.  No way they rigged it so they would lose 4 in a row.  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What universe are you from?
Click to expand...


Yea because everyone loved watching the Bills lose 4 superbowls in a row.

And so you agree there are other universes outside of ours?  Excellent.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
Click to expand...

I'm cool with it.  Same way most of us gave Clinton a pass for lying about a bj.  Who wouldn't?


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> By definition, that is cheating, however that is not my position.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You agreed with your buddy ramsfan the games are rigged, are you saying they are not? Are you saying larams is lying?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This is what I am saying:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as rigged? Not outside of any and all possibilities. NFL is oligopolistic nothing happens without the owners knowing, they are there to make money. They have been losing viewership etc, what better way to spark interest than to have some drama  and a hero. This whole Brady thing is much like a Hollywood script.  Have to have a hero and a villain to root for to get some interest going.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense.  If you want me to care about the Atlanta Falcons then have them win a Superbowl.  New England winning another championship does nothing for ratings.
> 
> Do you know why we all watch Seattle games?  Because they won a superbowl.  Do you know how many Cam Newton games I watched this year?  None.  Had Carolina won last year I'd be a little more interested in that franchise.
> 
> If it were fake Detroit would have 1 Superbowl.
> 
> On second thought, we still fill out stadiums even when our team sucks so no need to give us a Superbowl when we watch losers.  Maybe if viewship goes down they'll eventually throw us a bone.
> 
> But why you think New England being this good for this long is good for the league?  It's not.
> 
> Now Joe Montana?  That sounds like they rigged it for the ratings.  And John Elway for sure!  Yea, he rode out on a white horse after winning two championships.  Sure he did.
> 
> And why didn't they give Marino one?  If you are going to give anyone one you'd give him one.
> 
> And they would have given the Buffalo Bills one with Jim Kelly.  No way they rigged it so they would lose 4 in a row.  No way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What universe are you from?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yea because everyone loved watching the Bills lose 4 superbowls in a row.
> 
> And so you agree there are other universes outside of ours?  Excellent.
Click to expand...


Who gives a shit who watched the Bills? 

This thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm cool with it.  Same way most of us gave Clinton a pass for lying about a bj.  Who wouldn't?
Click to expand...

Thanks at least you honest about cheating. That alone disqualifies Brady.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


>


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm cool with it.  Same way most of us gave Clinton a pass for lying about a bj.  Who wouldn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks at least you honest about cheating. That alone disqualifies Brady.
Click to expand...

Nah they all cheated that much.


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm cool with it.  Same way most of us gave Clinton a pass for lying about a bj.  Who wouldn't?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks at least you honest about cheating. That alone disqualifies Brady.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nah they all cheated that much.
Click to expand...

Proof they all cheated that much and if so, why is that acceptable?


----------



## Manonthestreet

In case this hasnt been linked yet......
Brady vs. Belichick: Who’s To Blame For The Patriots’ Insufferable Success?


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is your opinion, you have stated it over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and over and still nobody cares, they have other reasons to find he is the greatest, yet you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll you troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll and troll.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
Click to expand...


Didn't rationalize anything. If you are going to punish one, punish all, punish fairly, pretty easy to understand. Brady agreed with nothing, he didn't find it worth pursuing. He pled no contest, he never admitted to cheating, he just became the bigger man and let it go. 

Brady got his revenge and Goodell presented the trophy to Bellichick and Kraft, amidst boos and Brady walked off while Goodell spoke.

Whether you like it or not, disapprove of it or not, agree with it or not, the fact is Brady will go down as one of the greatest football players of all time, nothing you say do or cry about will change the fact that most people will put him in the top 10. 

If you want to stop cheating, I am good with it stop it but don't play games about what is and isn't cheating and if you get caught and don't get caught. If it is a 25000 fine or a four game suspension, so be it but be fair and equal.


----------



## Alex.

Manonthestreet said:


> In case this hasnt been linked yet......
> Brady vs. Belichick: Who’s To Blame For The Patriots’ Insufferable Success?


Nothing about spygate.......................Thus is not a complete or accurate anaysis.


Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Epic meltdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't rationalize anything. If you are going to punish one, punish all, punish fairly, pretty easy to understand. Brady agreed with nothing, he didn't find it worth pursuing. He pled no contest, he never admitted to cheating, he just became the bigger man and let it go.
> 
> Brady got his revenge and Goodell presented the trophy to Bellichick and Kraft, amidst boos and Brady walked off while Goodell spoke.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, disapprove of it or not, agree with it or not, the fact is Brady will go down as one of the greatest football players of all time, nothing you say do or cry about will change the fact that most people will put him in the top 10.
> 
> If you want to stop cheating, I am good with it stop it but don't play games about what is and isn't cheating and if you get caught and don't get caught. If it is a 25000 fine or a four game suspension, so be it but be fair and equal.
Click to expand...

No one other than Brady has his record of cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension and it is being dismissed by you folks when Brady himself agreed to the tribunal, method of investigation, burden of proof and penalty. Yes, there is a great deal of rationalization going on in this thread.

I cannot imagine anyone in this thread calling their co-worker a Hall of Famer or the greatest in their field if they committed the same acts as Brady. So why does Brady get a pass?

Makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## ChrisL

Want a piece of Tom Brady? Brockton shop makes it possible


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case this hasnt been linked yet......
> Brady vs. Belichick: Who’s To Blame For The Patriots’ Insufferable Success?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about spygate.......................Thus is not a complete or accurate anaysis.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't meltdown trollboy, its ok, this is all entertainment for me. I am not the one that got back on the board dishonestly, you did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't rationalize anything. If you are going to punish one, punish all, punish fairly, pretty easy to understand. Brady agreed with nothing, he didn't find it worth pursuing. He pled no contest, he never admitted to cheating, he just became the bigger man and let it go.
> 
> Brady got his revenge and Goodell presented the trophy to Bellichick and Kraft, amidst boos and Brady walked off while Goodell spoke.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, disapprove of it or not, agree with it or not, the fact is Brady will go down as one of the greatest football players of all time, nothing you say do or cry about will change the fact that most people will put him in the top 10.
> 
> If you want to stop cheating, I am good with it stop it but don't play games about what is and isn't cheating and if you get caught and don't get caught. If it is a 25000 fine or a four game suspension, so be it but be fair and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one other than Brady has his record of cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension and it is being dismissed by you folks when Brady himself agreed to the tribunal, method of investigation, burden of proof and penalty. Yes, there is a great deal of rationalization going on in this thread.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone in this thread calling their co-worker a Hall of Famer or the greatest in their field if they committed the same acts as Brady. So why does Brady get a pass?
> 
> Makes no sense whatsoever.
Click to expand...


You are so full of crap! I love how a dishonest asshole such as yourself can decide if a person doesn't agree with your bullshit 100% then they are wrong. Especially after the shit you have pulled on this board.

Brady is fine, many will consider him the greatest, nothing you or I can do about it. The difference is I see the hypocrisy of the league you and your opinion are dishonest.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not "hate" Brady, I do not like that he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended in his "road to being the Greatest", actually that would disqualify him, don't you think?
Click to expand...


You don't hate Brady?  Dude you've spent the better part of two years obsessed with proving that he's a cheater!  Who does that?  Who has so little going on for them in their life that they spend hours posting the same nonsense over and over and over again?  It's obvious you hate Brady.  It's also obvious that you don't know the first thing about the game of football and that you live in some strange fantasy world because your real world is so pathetic!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not "hate" Brady, I do not like that he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended in his "road to being the Greatest", actually that would disqualify him, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't hate Brady?  Dude you've spent the better part of two years obsessed with proving that he's a cheater!  Who does that?  Who has so little going on for them in their life that they spend hours posting the same nonsense over and over and over again?  It's obvious you hate Brady.  It's also obvious that you don't know the first thing about the game of football and that you live in some strange fantasy world because your real world is so pathetic!
Click to expand...

OFS: "You don't hate Brady?"

Correct, I don't hate Brady


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case this hasnt been linked yet......
> Brady vs. Belichick: Who’s To Blame For The Patriots’ Insufferable Success?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about spygate.......................Thus is not a complete or accurate anaysis.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am having a ball with you. Do you suggest that Brady's cheating, lying, destruction of evidence and suspension should be separate and apart from his accomplishments?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't rationalize anything. If you are going to punish one, punish all, punish fairly, pretty easy to understand. Brady agreed with nothing, he didn't find it worth pursuing. He pled no contest, he never admitted to cheating, he just became the bigger man and let it go.
> 
> Brady got his revenge and Goodell presented the trophy to Bellichick and Kraft, amidst boos and Brady walked off while Goodell spoke.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, disapprove of it or not, agree with it or not, the fact is Brady will go down as one of the greatest football players of all time, nothing you say do or cry about will change the fact that most people will put him in the top 10.
> 
> If you want to stop cheating, I am good with it stop it but don't play games about what is and isn't cheating and if you get caught and don't get caught. If it is a 25000 fine or a four game suspension, so be it but be fair and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one other than Brady has his record of cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension and it is being dismissed by you folks when Brady himself agreed to the tribunal, method of investigation, burden of proof and penalty. Yes, there is a great deal of rationalization going on in this thread.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone in this thread calling their co-worker a Hall of Famer or the greatest in their field if they committed the same acts as Brady. So why does Brady get a pass?
> 
> Makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so full of crap! I love how a dishonest asshole such as yourself can decide if a person doesn't agree with your bullshit 100% then they are wrong. Especially after the shit you have pulled on this board.
> 
> Brady is fine, many will consider him the greatest, nothing you or I can do about it. The difference is I see the hypocrisy of the league you and your opinion are dishonest.
Click to expand...

Papagergio: "I love how a dishonest asshole such as yourself"

^^^^^





 ....


----------



## rightwinger

Likkmee said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.
Click to expand...


I look at it differently. I look at Bradshaw playing on a team of Hall of Famers.....too many to name. Namath sucked. Won one game and was all image. Threw more interceptions than touchdowns.
Marino was a great fantasy football player but had a losing record in the playoffs and never won a championship

Brady was constantly getting new offensive players around him. Only Randy Moss was HOF and he only played two years


----------



## Alex.

Likkmee said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.
Click to expand...

You make some good observations.

While those names are being thrown around...if the same rules were in place today as back then would Brady have survived as long as he has is a points for consideration, conversely, would those QBs had better stats and longevity with today's rules.


----------



## Papageorgio

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case this hasnt been linked yet......
> Brady vs. Belichick: Who’s To Blame For The Patriots’ Insufferable Success?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about spygate.......................Thus is not a complete or accurate anaysis.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are bringing me all sorts of laughs. His accomplishments are one issue and his cover up are another. The league had never fined more than $25000 for tampering with equipment and has more often than not ignored the tampering. There was visual proof of tampering going on earlier in the season with other teams and the league ignored it. So I don't see it as a big deal, the league has only treated it as a big deal in one occasion and has not before or since. The idea that it gave the Pats a big advantage is ridiculous. Technically any pass interference, holding, roughing the passer, face mask and on and on is cheating.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't rationalize anything. If you are going to punish one, punish all, punish fairly, pretty easy to understand. Brady agreed with nothing, he didn't find it worth pursuing. He pled no contest, he never admitted to cheating, he just became the bigger man and let it go.
> 
> Brady got his revenge and Goodell presented the trophy to Bellichick and Kraft, amidst boos and Brady walked off while Goodell spoke.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, disapprove of it or not, agree with it or not, the fact is Brady will go down as one of the greatest football players of all time, nothing you say do or cry about will change the fact that most people will put him in the top 10.
> 
> If you want to stop cheating, I am good with it stop it but don't play games about what is and isn't cheating and if you get caught and don't get caught. If it is a 25000 fine or a four game suspension, so be it but be fair and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one other than Brady has his record of cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension and it is being dismissed by you folks when Brady himself agreed to the tribunal, method of investigation, burden of proof and penalty. Yes, there is a great deal of rationalization going on in this thread.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone in this thread calling their co-worker a Hall of Famer or the greatest in their field if they committed the same acts as Brady. So why does Brady get a pass?
> 
> Makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so full of crap! I love how a dishonest asshole such as yourself can decide if a person doesn't agree with your bullshit 100% then they are wrong. Especially after the shit you have pulled on this board.
> 
> Brady is fine, many will consider him the greatest, nothing you or I can do about it. The difference is I see the hypocrisy of the league you and your opinion are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papagergio: "I love how a dishonest asshole such as yourself"
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
Click to expand...


Poor Alex, you have no real response, thanks again for proving how dishonest you are. You have been dishonest about cheating and side step the issue of games being rigged about who cheats and have inferred that even if you cheat and admit it later is ok. Dishonest, that is all you are. The other crap you make up about yourself is pretty entertaining also, let's see, you were an attorney, then got promoted to become a judge, now appointed to a special case, coach pee wee football and on and on, you seem to have trouble keeping stories straight! Lol! You are an amusing little guy.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not "hate" Brady, I do not like that he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended in his "road to being the Greatest", actually that would disqualify him, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't hate Brady?  Dude you've spent the better part of two years obsessed with proving that he's a cheater!  Who does that?  Who has so little going on for them in their life that they spend hours posting the same nonsense over and over and over again?  It's obvious you hate Brady.  It's also obvious that you don't know the first thing about the game of football and that you live in some strange fantasy world because your real world is so pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFS: "You don't hate Brady?"
> 
> Correct, I don't hate Brady
Click to expand...


You're so full of shit, Phallics!  Tom Brady is everything that you aren't and you hate him with a passion!  He's gone from being a 6th round draft pick to being considered as one of the greatest players ever to play in the NFL!  He owns virtually every post season quarterback record there is...from wins...to touchdowns thrown...to yards gained passing!  He led the biggest comeback in the history of the Super Bowl!  He's a man who is revered by his peers.  Most of the best quarterbacks of all time have named him the greatest quarterback of all time...Hall of Fame members like Troy Aikman, Joe Namath & Terry Bradshaw!

But beyond that he's a devoted family man.

Then there's you...

Someone so pathetic they have to troll internet sites claiming to be a lawyer and a youth football coach...when it's obvious that you are neither!  You don't hate Brady?  Of course you do, Phallics...he's everything you wish you were and never will be!


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it differently. I look at Bradshaw playing on a team of Hall of Famers.....too many to name. Namath sucked. Won one game and was all image. Threw more interceptions than touchdowns.
> 
> Brady was constantly getting new offensive players around him. Only Randy Moss was HOF and he only played two years
Click to expand...


My thought is if he were with any other coach in another system, would he have been to or won as many Super Bowls? Could Peyton Manning with the same organization that Brady had, been to and won more Super Bowls, was it Brady or Belichick?  Not saying Brady isn't great, but what if management was different. David Carr was a great young QB but got sacked so many times, it shock his confidence and took a huge toll on his body, to where he couldn't rise to potential. It was a bad team that surrounded him.

Russell Wilson comes to Seattle and has a solid team around him and wins a Super Bowl, Luck goes to a team with poor management, poor coaching and even though he is talented is not achieving anything near what Peyton brought. Manning was on teams with terrible defenses and terrible offensive lines,mead a good running backs and wide receivers. When The Colts had a decent defense they won the Super Bowl. The same can be said about New England.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it differently. I look at Bradshaw playing on a team of Hall of Famers.....too many to name. Namath sucked. Won one game and was all image. Threw more interceptions than touchdowns.
> 
> Brady was constantly getting new offensive players around him. Only Randy Moss was HOF and he only played two years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thought is if he were with any other coach in another system, would he have been to or won as many Super Bowls? Could Peyton Manning with the same organization that Brady had, been to and won more Super Bowls, was it Brady or Belichick?  Not saying Brady isn't great, but what if management was different. David Carr was a great young QB but got sacked so many times, it shock his confidence and took a huge toll on his body, to where he couldn't rise to potential. It was a bad team that surrounded him.
> 
> Russell Wilson comes to Seattle and has a solid team around him and wins a Super Bowl, Luck goes to a team with poor management, poor coaching and even though he is talented is not achieving anything near what Peyton brought. Manning was on teams with terrible defenses and terrible offensive lines,mead a good running backs and wide receivers. When The Colts had a decent defense they won the Super Bowl. The same can be said about New England.
Click to expand...

It's a fun game to play...what if?

Joe Montana is a good example. A legend at Notre Dame but a third round pick in the NFL. Too small, not a great arm. Would all those teams who passed on Joe Montana have been champions if they had drafted him?  Probably not
Bill Walsh built the west coast offense around Montana. Exploited his mobility and decision making while covering for his size and weak arm


----------



## Oldstyle

What makes Brady so remarkable is his ability to adapt his game to the talent around him and the game plan his coaches give him!  The Patriots do not have an offensive "model" that they adhere to rigidly.  They don't impose their offensive will on opposing teams...they look for the weakness of the opponent and then tailor their offensive game plan to that weakness.  You have a great defense and a battering ram of a running back?  Brady will hand the ball off.  You have two great receiving tight ends like Gronkowski and Hernandez?  Brady will throw passes to them up the seam against linebackers and safeties.  You have a deep threat like Randy Moss?  Brady will throw the deep ball.  You feature smaller slot receivers like Welker, Edelman and Amandola?  Brady will find them on crossing routes across the middle for small chunks of yardage!  You have a veteran offensive line that can pass protect for long periods of time?  Brady will employ double moves to his receivers and go down the field.  You have a patchwork O line that's struggling to protect the quarterback?  Brady will have the ball out of his hands quicker than almost any QB in the league so that pass rush can't get to him.

What makes the Patriots such a "Swiss Army Knife"...as the Super Bowl analysts kept referring to them as...is Tom Brady!  He's the guy who can adapt his game to suit the game plan that is needed to defeat a given opponent.  There hasn't been another QB in the history of the league who's been better at that than Brady.


----------



## Oldstyle

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it differently. I look at Bradshaw playing on a team of Hall of Famers.....too many to name. Namath sucked. Won one game and was all image. Threw more interceptions than touchdowns.
> 
> Brady was constantly getting new offensive players around him. Only Randy Moss was HOF and he only played two years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thought is if he were with any other coach in another system, would he have been to or won as many Super Bowls? Could Peyton Manning with the same organization that Brady had, been to and won more Super Bowls, was it Brady or Belichick?  Not saying Brady isn't great, but what if management was different. David Carr was a great young QB but got sacked so many times, it shock his confidence and took a huge toll on his body, to where he couldn't rise to potential. It was a bad team that surrounded him.
> 
> Russell Wilson comes to Seattle and has a solid team around him and wins a Super Bowl, Luck goes to a team with poor management, poor coaching and even though he is talented is not achieving anything near what Peyton brought. Manning was on teams with terrible defenses and terrible offensive lines,mead a good running backs and wide receivers. When The Colts had a decent defense they won the Super Bowl. The same can be said about New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fun game to play...what if?
> 
> Joe Montana is a good example. A legend at Notre Dame but a third round pick in the NFL. Too small, not a great arm. Would all those teams who passed on Joe Montana have been champions if they had drafted him?  Probably not
> Bill Walsh built the west coast offense around Montana. Exploited his mobility and decision making while covering for his size and weak arm
Click to expand...


Look at the number of Hall of Fame players Joe Cool had to play with!  Don't get me wrong...I revere Joe Montana and loved the San Francisco teams he played for but Montana was playing with numerous Hall of Fame players that were considered the best of the best and they were together for long periods of time because teams could be built and maintained before the salary cap rules changed everything.  San Francisco was punished by the NFL for breaking league rules on the salary cap specifically because they WANTED to keep all those great players.  Was that type of "cheating" more of an advantage than playing with footballs that were on the low end of the scale inflation wise?  It's laughable that someone can accuse the Patriots of only winning because they "cheat" when any unbiased look at what's gone on in the NFL quickly reveals that every single team "cheats" in some fashion.


----------



## rightwinger

Would Peyton Manning have won as many championships if he played for New England?
I think he would have won championships, but not as many as Brady
Brady's five rings involved strong fourth quarters and bringing his team back late to do what was needed to win
That is exactly what Peyton was unable to do in his many playoff appearances. He never put together those historic drives for the ages. In big games, Peyton tended to come up short.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's all about hating Tom Brady for Phallics!  He's not going to admit that the fourth quarter comeback led by Brady wasn't done by "cheating"!  He'd rather light himself on fire than admit that it's OBVIOUS that Brady is the most clutch quarterback ever to play the game!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not "hate" Brady, I do not like that he lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended in his "road to being the Greatest", actually that would disqualify him, don't you think?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't hate Brady?  Dude you've spent the better part of two years obsessed with proving that he's a cheater!  Who does that?  Who has so little going on for them in their life that they spend hours posting the same nonsense over and over and over again?  It's obvious you hate Brady.  It's also obvious that you don't know the first thing about the game of football and that you live in some strange fantasy world because your real world is so pathetic!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFS: "You don't hate Brady?"
> 
> Correct, I don't hate Brady
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're so full of shit, Phallics!  Tom Brady is everything that you aren't and you hate him with a passion!  He's gone from being a 6th round draft pick to being considered as one of the greatest players ever to play in the NFL!  He owns virtually every post season quarterback record there is...from wins...to touchdowns thrown...to yards gained passing!  He led the biggest comeback in the history of the Super Bowl!  He's a man who is revered by his peers.  Most of the best quarterbacks of all time have named him the greatest quarterback of all time...Hall of Fame members like Troy Aikman, Joe Namath & Terry Bradshaw!
> 
> But beyond that he's a devoted family man.
> 
> Then there's you...
> 
> Someone so pathetic they have to troll internet sites claiming to be a lawyer and a youth football coach...when it's obvious that you are neither!  You don't hate Brady?  Of course you do, Phallics...he's everything you wish you were and never will be!
Click to expand...

No....

I am very happy with who I am and what I have done in my life...

I can tell you by the time I reached 18 years old I could write my own ticket....and have been doing so ever since.


But why do you wish to make this thread about me?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> In case this hasnt been linked yet......
> Brady vs. Belichick: Who’s To Blame For The Patriots’ Insufferable Success?
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing about spygate.......................Thus is not a complete or accurate anaysis.
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you are rationalizing the cheating, lying, destruction of evidence that lead to his suspension. He agreed with that but you will not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Didn't rationalize anything. If you are going to punish one, punish all, punish fairly, pretty easy to understand. Brady agreed with nothing, he didn't find it worth pursuing. He pled no contest, he never admitted to cheating, he just became the bigger man and let it go.
> 
> Brady got his revenge and Goodell presented the trophy to Bellichick and Kraft, amidst boos and Brady walked off while Goodell spoke.
> 
> Whether you like it or not, disapprove of it or not, agree with it or not, the fact is Brady will go down as one of the greatest football players of all time, nothing you say do or cry about will change the fact that most people will put him in the top 10.
> 
> If you want to stop cheating, I am good with it stop it but don't play games about what is and isn't cheating and if you get caught and don't get caught. If it is a 25000 fine or a four game suspension, so be it but be fair and equal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No one other than Brady has his record of cheating, lying, destroying evidence and suspension and it is being dismissed by you folks when Brady himself agreed to the tribunal, method of investigation, burden of proof and penalty. Yes, there is a great deal of rationalization going on in this thread.
> 
> I cannot imagine anyone in this thread calling their co-worker a Hall of Famer or the greatest in their field if they committed the same acts as Brady. So why does Brady get a pass?
> 
> Makes no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are so full of crap! I love how a dishonest asshole such as yourself can decide if a person doesn't agree with your bullshit 100% then they are wrong. Especially after the shit you have pulled on this board.
> 
> Brady is fine, many will consider him the greatest, nothing you or I can do about it. The difference is I see the hypocrisy of the league you and your opinion are dishonest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Papagergio: "I love how a dishonest asshole such as yourself"
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Poor Alex, you have no real response, thanks again for proving how dishonest you are. You have been dishonest about cheating and side step the issue of games being rigged about who cheats and have inferred that even if you cheat and admit it later is ok. Dishonest, that is all you are. The other crap you make up about yourself is pretty entertaining also, let's see, you were an attorney, then got promoted to become a judge, now appointed to a special case, coach pee wee football and on and on, you seem to have trouble keeping stories straight! Lol! You are an amusing little guy.
Click to expand...

^^^^^


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it differently. I look at Bradshaw playing on a team of Hall of Famers.....too many to name. Namath sucked. Won one game and was all image. Threw more interceptions than touchdowns.
> 
> Brady was constantly getting new offensive players around him. Only Randy Moss was HOF and he only played two years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thought is if he were with any other coach in another system, would he have been to or won as many Super Bowls? Could Peyton Manning with the same organization that Brady had, been to and won more Super Bowls, was it Brady or Belichick?  Not saying Brady isn't great, but what if management was different. David Carr was a great young QB but got sacked so many times, it shock his confidence and took a huge toll on his body, to where he couldn't rise to potential. It was a bad team that surrounded him.
> 
> Russell Wilson comes to Seattle and has a solid team around him and wins a Super Bowl, Luck goes to a team with poor management, poor coaching and even though he is talented is not achieving anything near what Peyton brought. Manning was on teams with terrible defenses and terrible offensive lines,mead a good running backs and wide receivers. When The Colts had a decent defense they won the Super Bowl. The same can be said about New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fun game to play...what if?
> 
> Joe Montana is a good example. A legend at Notre Dame but a third round pick in the NFL. Too small, not a great arm. Would all those teams who passed on Joe Montana have been champions if they had drafted him?  Probably not
> Bill Walsh built the west coast offense around Montana. Exploited his mobility and decision making while covering for his size and weak arm
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at the number of Hall of Fame players Joe Cool had to play with!  Don't get me wrong...I revere Joe Montana and loved the San Francisco teams he played for but Montana was playing with numerous Hall of Fame players that were considered the best of the best and they were together for long periods of time because teams could be built and maintained before the salary cap rules changed everything.  San Francisco was punished by the NFL for breaking league rules on the salary cap specifically because they WANTED to keep all those great players.  Was that type of "cheating" more of an advantage than playing with footballs that were on the low end of the scale inflation wise?  It's laughable that someone can accuse the Patriots of only winning because they "cheat" when any unbiased look at what's gone on in the NFL quickly reveals that every single team "cheats" in some fashion.
Click to expand...


Steve Young excelled in that offense. So did Jeff Garcia. 
Having Jerry Rice, John Taylor and Roger Craig out of the backfield was hard to stop. As was TO in later years


----------



## percysunshine

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?



.
Elway could run better, think better, and throw just as well. No contest.


----------



## Oldstyle

Look at the teams that Terry Bradshaw played on.  He's another quarterback that I have the utmost respect for but let's be honest here...the Steelers didn't win all those championships because Terry Bradshaw skillfully dissected opposing team's defenses!  He was playing with the Steel Curtain defense on his side...arguably one of the best of all time!  He had Franco Harris in the backfield.  He was throwing bombs to Lynn Swan and John Stallworth.  I love Bradshaw but he's not even in the conversation for best ever.


----------



## Oldstyle

percysunshine said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Elway could run better, think better, and throw just as well. No contest.
Click to expand...


Yet Elway couldn't win a championship until he'd reached the point in his career where he couldn't run and was losing his cannon of an arm.  Does Elway win without that great Denver D and probably the best running back of that time?  Sorry, but it is no contest and Elway isn't winning it!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Look at the teams that Terry Bradshaw played on.  He's another quarterback that I have the utmost respect for but let's be honest here...the Steelers didn't win all those championships because Terry Bradshaw skillfully dissected opposing team's defenses!  He was playing with the Steel Curtain defense on his side...arguably one of the best of all time!  He had Franco Harris in the backfield.  He was throwing bombs to Lynn Swan and John Stallworth.  I love Bradshaw but he's not even in the conversation for best ever.


OFS: "I love Bradshaw but he's not even in the conversation for best ever."

He is more deserving, as is any QB, who did not lie, cheat, destroy evidence and get suspended to achieve their goals.


----------



## percysunshine

Oldstyle said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Elway could run better, think better, and throw just as well. No contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet Elway couldn't win a championship until he'd reached the point in his career where he couldn't run and was losing his cannon of an arm.  Does Elway win without that great Denver D and probably the best running back of that time?  Sorry, but it is no contest and Elway isn't winning it!
Click to expand...


Oh sure, Tom Brady standing on the field all alone against 11 guys is going to win a game. meh...weak argument.


----------



## Oldstyle

*Elway: *five  Super Bowl games, 152 passing attempts, 76 completions, 50% completion, 1,128 yards, three touchdowns, eight interceptions, a 59.3 quarterback rating and two Super Bowl victories.  I'm sorry, Percy but when you play in the big game and throw almost three times as many interceptions as you do touchdowns...YOU ARE NOT THE GREATEST QB OF ALL TIME!


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> Look at the teams that Terry Bradshaw played on.  He's another quarterback that I have the utmost respect for but let's be honest here...the Steelers didn't win all those championships because Terry Bradshaw skillfully dissected opposing team's defenses!  He was playing with the Steel Curtain defense on his side...arguably one of the best of all time!  He had Franco Harris in the backfield.  He was throwing bombs to Lynn Swan and John Stallworth.  I love Bradshaw but he's not even in the conversation for best ever.


Bradshaw gets no respect
They claim he was stupid, that he only won because he was with the Steelers. But he had a monster arm and didn't make many mistakes. Not a top five QB but one of the greats nonetheless


----------



## rightwinger

percysunshine said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> Elway could run better, think better, and throw just as well. No contest.
Click to expand...

Sorry....I can put Elway in my top five but not the greatest

My lasting memory of Elway was the Super Bowl against Joe Montana. Elway looked like he was in total panic as the Niners stomped him 55-10


----------



## Oldstyle

For Phallics to claim that the Steelers of Terry Bradshaw's era didn't cheat simply proves how ignorant he is about football.  Terry Bradshaw has admitted to using steroids while he was playing and the Steelers have long been recognized as one of the teams that made steroid abuse commonplace.  Their team doctor bought something like a hundred and fifty thousand dollars of steroids in just one year back then and that was in 70's money!


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> 
> 
> I think its all about teamwork. Bradshaw was badass. Danny Marino for sure but it takes a whole team. A QB cant throw to a bunch of donkeys and have a bunch of pussied keeping the baboons from getting him. Sure. Tom is EXCELLENT, no doubt, but with that team, Marino, Bradshaw, Namath any of those guys when in their prime, with the rest of that current team,could do the same damn thing.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I look at it differently. I look at Bradshaw playing on a team of Hall of Famers.....too many to name. Namath sucked. Won one game and was all image. Threw more interceptions than touchdowns.
> 
> Brady was constantly getting new offensive players around him. Only Randy Moss was HOF and he only played two years
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My thought is if he were with any other coach in another system, would he have been to or won as many Super Bowls? Could Peyton Manning with the same organization that Brady had, been to and won more Super Bowls, was it Brady or Belichick?  Not saying Brady isn't great, but what if management was different. David Carr was a great young QB but got sacked so many times, it shock his confidence and took a huge toll on his body, to where he couldn't rise to potential. It was a bad team that surrounded him.
> 
> Russell Wilson comes to Seattle and has a solid team around him and wins a Super Bowl, Luck goes to a team with poor management, poor coaching and even though he is talented is not achieving anything near what Peyton brought. Manning was on teams with terrible defenses and terrible offensive lines,mead a good running backs and wide receivers. When The Colts had a decent defense they won the Super Bowl. The same can be said about New England.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It's a fun game to play...what if?
> 
> Joe Montana is a good example. A legend at Notre Dame but a third round pick in the NFL. Too small, not a great arm. Would all those teams who passed on Joe Montana have been champions if they had drafted him?  Probably not
> Bill Walsh built the west coast offense around Montana. Exploited his mobility and decision making while covering for his size and weak arm
Click to expand...


Yep, however you have to have the talent to be the QB and a coach who can maximize the potential. 

Carroll did that very well early in Russell's career. Short passes, controlled offense.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> What makes Brady so remarkable is his ability to adapt his game to the talent around him and the game plan his coaches give him!  The Patriots do not have an offensive "model" that they adhere to rigidly.  They don't impose their offensive will on opposing teams...they look for the weakness of the opponent and then tailor their offensive game plan to that weakness.  You have a great defense and a battering ram of a running back?  Brady will hand the ball off.  You have two great receiving tight ends like Gronkowski and Hernandez?  Brady will throw passes to them up the seam against linebackers and safeties.  You have a deep threat like Randy Moss?  Brady will throw the deep ball.  You feature smaller slot receivers like Welker, Edelman and Amandola?  Brady will find them on crossing routes across the middle for small chunks of yardage!  You have a veteran offensive line that can pass protect for long periods of time?  Brady will employ double moves to his receivers and go down the field.  You have a patchwork O line that's struggling to protect the quarterback?  Brady will have the ball out of his hands quicker than almost any QB in the league so that pass rush can't get to him.
> 
> What makes the Patriots such a "Swiss Army Knife"...as the Super Bowl analysts kept referring to them as...is Tom Brady!  He's the guy who can adapt his game to suit the game plan that is needed to defeat a given opponent.  There hasn't been another QB in the history of the league who's been better at that than Brady.



The Belichick model is to minimize the opposition's strength. He is very good at that. Then exploit the weaknesses. 

How much is the talent of Brady or the talent of Belichick? Brady wouldn't have five rings without Belichick.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Would Peyton Manning have won as many championships if he played for New England?
> I think he would have won championships, but not as many as Brady
> Brady's five rings involved strong fourth quarters and bringing his team back late to do what was needed to win
> That is exactly what Peyton was unable to do in his many playoff appearances. He never put together those historic drives for the ages. In big games, Peyton tended to come up short.



Peyton had more comeback wins than any QB in NFL history. Many times it would be the Colts defense that would lose the lead and force a Manning comeback. Also the Colts game plan was to lead early, not to come from behind to win. That was apparent when Manning was injured, the defense and the offense couldn't lead and the game plan went south. But nine division championships, seven Super Bowls, five rings, tough to compare a team to that.


----------



## AquaAthena

Toro said:


> I used to think Joe Montana was the greatest ever, but I'm wondering if Tom Brady is the best.
> 
> What do you think?


I was talking to a know-everything-about-any-sport, man the other day about which of the two QBs he thought the better and he said when his favorite QB, Joe Montana used to play, the game was harder, fewer rules, etc. protecting QBs and just in general, a rougher game. With that in mind, he reluctantly gave his opinion that Brady was the better. So I take his word for it since he travels to other states and countries, even to watch any sports game that involves high testosterone. 

Tom Brady sure pulled off a fabulous Super Bowl game last Sunday. I had turned it off at halftime because of the score but tuned back in a few minutes later just to see if anything had changed and BOY, had they ever. It turned into a wonderful, competition in which each team played a great game. I was rooting for the Pats.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> For Phallics to claim that the Steelers of Terry Bradshaw's era didn't cheat simply proves how ignorant he is about football.  Terry Bradshaw has admitted to using steroids while he was playing and the Steelers have long been recognized as one of the teams that made steroid abuse commonplace.  Their team doctor bought something like a hundred and fifty thousand dollars of steroids in just one year back then and that was in 70's money!



Yes, but the league didn't catch him, so it is okay! It's ok to cheat, it's not okay to get caught!  lol!


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the teams that Terry Bradshaw played on.  He's another quarterback that I have the utmost respect for but let's be honest here...the Steelers didn't win all those championships because Terry Bradshaw skillfully dissected opposing team's defenses!  He was playing with the Steel Curtain defense on his side...arguably one of the best of all time!  He had Franco Harris in the backfield.  He was throwing bombs to Lynn Swan and John Stallworth.  I love Bradshaw but he's not even in the conversation for best ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Bradshaw gets no respect
> They claim he was stupid, that he only won because he was with the Steelers. But he had a monster arm and didn't make many mistakes. Not a top five QB but one of the greats nonetheless
Click to expand...


He is a great QB no doubt, that arm was a rocket launcher, him and Plunkett were both under rated.


----------



## Oldstyle

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Phallics to claim that the Steelers of Terry Bradshaw's era didn't cheat simply proves how ignorant he is about football.  Terry Bradshaw has admitted to using steroids while he was playing and the Steelers have long been recognized as one of the teams that made steroid abuse commonplace.  Their team doctor bought something like a hundred and fifty thousand dollars of steroids in just one year back then and that was in 70's money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the league didn't catch him, so it is okay! It's ok to cheat, it's not okay to get caught!  lol!
Click to expand...


That seems to be the measure that Phallics uses...


----------



## Oldstyle

rightwinger said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the teams that Terry Bradshaw played on.  He's another quarterback that I have the utmost respect for but let's be honest here...the Steelers didn't win all those championships because Terry Bradshaw skillfully dissected opposing team's defenses!  He was playing with the Steel Curtain defense on his side...arguably one of the best of all time!  He had Franco Harris in the backfield.  He was throwing bombs to Lynn Swan and John Stallworth.  I love Bradshaw but he's not even in the conversation for best ever.
> 
> 
> 
> Bradshaw gets no respect
> They claim he was stupid, that he only won because he was with the Steelers. But he had a monster arm and didn't make many mistakes. Not a top five QB but one of the greats nonetheless
Click to expand...


I will always respect Bradshaw, Winger!  I saw him stand in before too many blitzing linebackers, make the deep throw and then get blown up by the hit.  He was tough as nails and one hell of a competitor.  Perfect for the Steelers of that era!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Phallics to claim that the Steelers of Terry Bradshaw's era didn't cheat simply proves how ignorant he is about football.  Terry Bradshaw has admitted to using steroids while he was playing and the Steelers have long been recognized as one of the teams that made steroid abuse commonplace.  Their team doctor bought something like a hundred and fifty thousand dollars of steroids in just one year back then and that was in 70's money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the league didn't catch him, so it is okay! It's ok to cheat, it's not okay to get caught!  lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be the measure that Phallics uses...
Click to expand...

Hardly, that is the measure Brady and the other players use as they ratified the CBA. The NFL is the only authorized body who can make such a determination.

Of course, Brady tried to weasel his way out of it to no avail.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Phallics to claim that the Steelers of Terry Bradshaw's era didn't cheat simply proves how ignorant he is about football.  Terry Bradshaw has admitted to using steroids while he was playing and the Steelers have long been recognized as one of the teams that made steroid abuse commonplace.  Their team doctor bought something like a hundred and fifty thousand dollars of steroids in just one year back then and that was in 70's money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the league didn't catch him, so it is okay! It's ok to cheat, it's not okay to get caught!  lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be the measure that Phallics uses...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, that is the measure Brady and the other players use as they ratified the CBA. The NFL is the only authorized body who can make such a determination.
> 
> Of course, Brady tried to weasel his way out of it to no avail.
Click to expand...

Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Phallics to claim that the Steelers of Terry Bradshaw's era didn't cheat simply proves how ignorant he is about football.  Terry Bradshaw has admitted to using steroids while he was playing and the Steelers have long been recognized as one of the teams that made steroid abuse commonplace.  Their team doctor bought something like a hundred and fifty thousand dollars of steroids in just one year back then and that was in 70's money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the league didn't catch him, so it is okay! It's ok to cheat, it's not okay to get caught!  lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be the measure that Phallics uses...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, that is the measure Brady and the other players use as they ratified the CBA. The NFL is the only authorized body who can make such a determination.
> 
> Of course, Brady tried to weasel his way out of it to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell
Click to expand...

Who gives a crap.....

Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.

Things just do not work that way.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> For Phallics to claim that the Steelers of Terry Bradshaw's era didn't cheat simply proves how ignorant he is about football.  Terry Bradshaw has admitted to using steroids while he was playing and the Steelers have long been recognized as one of the teams that made steroid abuse commonplace.  Their team doctor bought something like a hundred and fifty thousand dollars of steroids in just one year back then and that was in 70's money!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the league didn't catch him, so it is okay! It's ok to cheat, it's not okay to get caught!  lol!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That seems to be the measure that Phallics uses...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, that is the measure Brady and the other players use as they ratified the CBA. The NFL is the only authorized body who can make such a determination.
> 
> Of course, Brady tried to weasel his way out of it to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
Click to expand...

Agreed to winning five championships?


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but the league didn't catch him, so it is okay! It's ok to cheat, it's not okay to get caught!  lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the measure that Phallics uses...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hardly, that is the measure Brady and the other players use as they ratified the CBA. The NFL is the only authorized body who can make such a determination.
> 
> Of course, Brady tried to weasel his way out of it to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
Click to expand...

That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That seems to be the measure that Phallics uses...
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, that is the measure Brady and the other players use as they ratified the CBA. The NFL is the only authorized body who can make such a determination.
> 
> Of course, Brady tried to weasel his way out of it to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
Click to expand...


Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions

Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, that is the measure Brady and the other players use as they ratified the CBA. The NFL is the only authorized body who can make such a determination.
> 
> Of course, Brady tried to weasel his way out of it to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
Click to expand...

Not about Goodell......and he is appointed by the owners.....he does what the owners want. 

Brady is the issue and now that you brought up the 5 rings they are as well.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not about Goodell......and he is appointed by the owners.....he does what the owners want.
> 
> Brady is the issue and now that you brought up the 5 rings they are as well.
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with those rings

Every one was well earned....especially with 4 MVPs


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not about Goodell......and he is appointed by the owners.....he does what the owners want.
> 
> Brady is the issue and now that you brought up the 5 rings they are as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing wrong with those rings
> 
> Every one was well earned....especially with 4 MVPs
Click to expand...

Nothing wromg with the rinsg is cporrect.............














.... a great deal wrong with the recipients  and  fans who allow this crap to continue.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hardly, that is the measure Brady and the other players use as they ratified the CBA. The NFL is the only authorized body who can make such a determination.
> 
> Of course, Brady tried to weasel his way out of it to no avail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
Click to expand...


There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the 
CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady will be remembered more fondly than Goodell
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
Click to expand...

Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a crap.....
> 
> Brady agreed to this and the clowns in this thread are trying to apply their own very subjective and in many ways dishonest standards.
> 
> Things just do not work that way.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
Click to expand...

I thought that was settled last Sunday


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed to winning five championships?
> 
> 
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
Click to expand...

For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
Click to expand...


In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
Click to expand...



It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
Click to expand...


A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way

Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?

His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season

Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
Click to expand...


Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.

Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.

Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
Click to expand...


Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again. 
Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> That road is littered with suspension, cheating, lying, destruction of evidence, spying and murderers. So yes 5 rings for what they are worth....not much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
Click to expand...


Why is it that you won't even discuss the cheating that other teams have done yet think Tom Brady has "destroyed" the game of football because the Commissioner of the NFL wanted to let the players know that he has the power to impose any punishment he sees fit regardless of proving guilt?

What Tom Brady did in that fourth quarter of this last Super Bowl illustrated once and for all that he doesn't need to "cheat" to do things that other quarterbacks simply can't do!  It was a performance for the ages but you can't admit that...can you, Phallics!

Once again...name a team in the NFL that hasn't broken the rules!  Terry Bradshaw admitted taking steroids.  Peyton Manning was accused of using human growth hormone.  Joe Montana's offensive linemen sprayed their uniforms with a slippery agent to make it hard to hold onto them...Jerry Rice used stickem on his gloves...and the 49'ers front office broke the rules for the salary cap!   Should they all be excluded from the conversation about who are the elite quarterbacks as you've declared Tom Brady should be because he was accused of playing with balls that were slightly under inflated...something that was never proven by the NFL?  Why do the Patriots lose a first round draft pick, a million dollars and the use of their star quarterback for a quarter of the season for doing things that other teams have done and were given a pass on?  Because Roger Goodell says so?


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
Click to expand...

LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked. 

He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.


Brady is not the greatest at all.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that you won't even discuss the cheating that other teams have done yet think Tom Brady has "destroyed" the game of football because the Commissioner of the NFL wanted to let the players know that he has the power to impose any punishment he sees fit regardless of proving guilt?
> 
> What Tom Brady did in that fourth quarter of this last Super Bowl illustrated once and for all that he doesn't need to "cheat" to do things that other quarterbacks simply can't do!  It was a performance for the ages but you can't admit that...can you, Phallics!
> 
> Once again...name a team in the NFL that hasn't broken the rules!  Terry Bradshaw admitted taking steroids.  Peyton Manning was accused of using human growth hormone.  Joe Montana's offensive linemen sprayed their uniforms with a slippery agent to make it hard to hold onto them...Jerry Rice used stickem on his gloves...and the 49'ers front office broke the rules for the salary cap!   Should they all be excluded from the conversation about who are the elite quarterbacks as you've declared Tom Brady should be because he was accused of playing with balls that were slightly under inflated...something that was never proven by the NFL?  Why do the Patriots lose a first round draft pick, a million dollars and the use of their star quarterback for a quarter of the season for doing things that other teams have done and were given a pass on?  Because Roger Goodell says so?
Click to expand...

The OP:  *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *

*The answer: based on all his acts, his records, his accomplishments, his rings, his years in NFL...............................and ...............his cheating, his lying, his destruction of evidence and his suspension.....*


*NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo!*


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
Click to expand...

Brady took his petty suspension, then proceeded to kick the ass of the rest of the league and laugh at Goodell as he accepted his MVP


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
Click to expand...


Owned up to what?  Doing something that he didn't do?  Tom Brady has maintained throughout this entire farce that he did nothing wrong.  When the NFL tried to prove in a court of law that he did...they got taken to task by the presiding judge for presenting such a joke of a case!

You want an analogy for what just happened?  It would be like a teacher accusing a student of cheating and suspending them without proving they cheated...but when the student returned to class...they got the highest grade in the class in the final!  Gee, how WOULD that happen!  How come Tom Brady supposedly only wins because he "cheats" yet in the second half of the Colt's game he was accused of cheating in...the Patriots looked unstoppable even though he was using balls that had been scrutinized by the officials?  How did Tom Brady put on that fourth quarter display in the last Super Bowl?  It was the greatest performance by a quarterback in the history of the Super Bowl...something that may never be done again...so was Brady cheating?


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that you won't even discuss the cheating that other teams have done yet think Tom Brady has "destroyed" the game of football because the Commissioner of the NFL wanted to let the players know that he has the power to impose any punishment he sees fit regardless of proving guilt?
> 
> What Tom Brady did in that fourth quarter of this last Super Bowl illustrated once and for all that he doesn't need to "cheat" to do things that other quarterbacks simply can't do!  It was a performance for the ages but you can't admit that...can you, Phallics!
> 
> Once again...name a team in the NFL that hasn't broken the rules!  Terry Bradshaw admitted taking steroids.  Peyton Manning was accused of using human growth hormone.  Joe Montana's offensive linemen sprayed their uniforms with a slippery agent to make it hard to hold onto them...Jerry Rice used stickem on his gloves...and the 49'ers front office broke the rules for the salary cap!   Should they all be excluded from the conversation about who are the elite quarterbacks as you've declared Tom Brady should be because he was accused of playing with balls that were slightly under inflated...something that was never proven by the NFL?  Why do the Patriots lose a first round draft pick, a million dollars and the use of their star quarterback for a quarter of the season for doing things that other teams have done and were given a pass on?  Because Roger Goodell says so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP:  *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> *The answer: based on all his acts, his records, his accomplishments, his rings, his years in NFL...............................and ...............his cheating, his lying, his destruction of evidence and his suspension.....*
> 
> 
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo!*
Click to expand...


Gee, Phallics...now you've proven your point!  Putting your claim in *BOLD* print?  That's your proof?


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owned up to what?  Doing something that he didn't do?  Tom Brady has maintained throughout this entire farce that he did nothing wrong.  When the NFL tried to prove in a court of law that he did...they got taken to task by the presiding judge for presenting such a joke of a case!
> 
> You want an analogy for what just happened?  It would be like a teacher accusing a student of cheating and suspending them without proving they cheated...but when the student returned to class...they got the highest grade in the class in the final!  Gee, how WOULD that happen!  How come Tom Brady supposedly only wins because he "cheats" yet in the second half of the Colt's game he was accused of cheating in...the Patriots looked unstoppable even though he was using balls that had been scrutinized by the officials?  How did Tom Brady put on that fourth quarter display in the last Super Bowl?  It was the greatest performance by a quarterback in the history of the Super Bowl...something that may never be done again...so was Brady cheating?
Click to expand...


I think that the Patriots have proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that they do not need deflated footballs to win games, and that deflated footballs do not win football games, so the accusation of "cheating" is retarded.


----------



## Oldstyle

At the end of the day...the Patriots and Tom Brady took Roger Goodell's suspension and shoved it right up the Commissioner's big fat ass!

Now Goodell can't show his face in the New England region without getting booed and Tom Brady is in the record books.

Put THAT in bold print!


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took his petty suspension, then proceeded to kick the ass of the rest of the league and laugh at Goodell as he accepted his MVP
Click to expand...

Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended. What changed?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> At the end of the day...the Patriots and Tom Brady took Roger Goodell's suspension and shoved it right up the Commissioner's big fat ass!
> 
> Now Goodell can't show his face in the New England region without getting booed and Tom Brady is in the record books.
> 
> Put THAT in bold print!


Does not reverse the fact that Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended.


----------



## Alex.

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owned up to what?  Doing something that he didn't do?  Tom Brady has maintained throughout this entire farce that he did nothing wrong.  When the NFL tried to prove in a court of law that he did...they got taken to task by the presiding judge for presenting such a joke of a case!
> 
> You want an analogy for what just happened?  It would be like a teacher accusing a student of cheating and suspending them without proving they cheated...but when the student returned to class...they got the highest grade in the class in the final!  Gee, how WOULD that happen!  How come Tom Brady supposedly only wins because he "cheats" yet in the second half of the Colt's game he was accused of cheating in...the Patriots looked unstoppable even though he was using balls that had been scrutinized by the officials?  How did Tom Brady put on that fourth quarter display in the last Super Bowl?  It was the greatest performance by a quarterback in the history of the Super Bowl...something that may never be done again...so was Brady cheating?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that the Patriots have proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that they do not need deflated footballs to win games, and that deflated footballs do not win football games, so the accusation of "cheating" is retarded.
Click to expand...


ChrisL: "I think that the Patriots have proved beyond a shadow of a doubt that they do not need deflated footballs"

Butt Tom Brady was involved in just that and was suspended.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why is it that you won't even discuss the cheating that other teams have done yet think Tom Brady has "destroyed" the game of football because the Commissioner of the NFL wanted to let the players know that he has the power to impose any punishment he sees fit regardless of proving guilt?
> 
> What Tom Brady did in that fourth quarter of this last Super Bowl illustrated once and for all that he doesn't need to "cheat" to do things that other quarterbacks simply can't do!  It was a performance for the ages but you can't admit that...can you, Phallics!
> 
> Once again...name a team in the NFL that hasn't broken the rules!  Terry Bradshaw admitted taking steroids.  Peyton Manning was accused of using human growth hormone.  Joe Montana's offensive linemen sprayed their uniforms with a slippery agent to make it hard to hold onto them...Jerry Rice used stickem on his gloves...and the 49'ers front office broke the rules for the salary cap!   Should they all be excluded from the conversation about who are the elite quarterbacks as you've declared Tom Brady should be because he was accused of playing with balls that were slightly under inflated...something that was never proven by the NFL?  Why do the Patriots lose a first round draft pick, a million dollars and the use of their star quarterback for a quarter of the season for doing things that other teams have done and were given a pass on?  Because Roger Goodell says so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The OP:  *Is Tom Brady the Greatest Ever? *
> 
> *The answer: based on all his acts, his records, his accomplishments, his rings, his years in NFL...............................and ...............his cheating, his lying, his destruction of evidence and his suspension.....*
> 
> 
> *NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooo!*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee, Phallics...now you've proven your point!  Putting your claim in *BOLD* print?  That's your proof?
Click to expand...

Read the record which led to Brady getting suspended.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Owned up to what?  Doing something that he didn't do?  Tom Brady has maintained throughout this entire farce that he did nothing wrong.  When the NFL tried to prove in a court of law that he did...they got taken to task by the presiding judge for presenting such a joke of a case!
> 
> You want an analogy for what just happened?  It would be like a teacher accusing a student of cheating and suspending them without proving they cheated...but when the student returned to class...they got the highest grade in the class in the final!  Gee, how WOULD that happen!  How come Tom Brady supposedly only wins because he "cheats" yet in the second half of the Colt's game he was accused of cheating in...the Patriots looked unstoppable even though he was using balls that had been scrutinized by the officials?  How did Tom Brady put on that fourth quarter display in the last Super Bowl?  It was the greatest performance by a quarterback in the history of the Super Bowl...something that may never be done again...so was Brady cheating?
Click to expand...

The lower court was reversed and Brady chose not to fight a losing battle. Brady agreed to his suspension.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Goodell road is littered with covering up CTE and the effects of concussions
> 
> Brady's ball had no impact on the game. Goodell is killing people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
Click to expand...


That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.
Click to expand...


^^^^



Brady lied, cheated, destroyed evidence and was suspended. Maybe is he was honest about  it would not have gotten this far, maybe if he did not do it it would not have gotten this far. But he did and it is history...Brady's history..


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was important enough to Brady for him to be involved with the deflation of balls, lie about it, destroy evidence and agree to accept a suspension. I am simply giving due deference to the man and his choices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took his petty suspension, then proceeded to kick the ass of the rest of the league and laugh at Goodell as he accepted his MVP
Click to expand...


By suspending Brady, Goodell may have inadvertently handed the Super Bowl to the Patriots. The last couple years of his career, Manning ran out of energy. This just gave Brady four games to rest. He had a 15 season and not a 19 game season.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took his petty suspension, then proceeded to kick the ass of the rest of the league and laugh at Goodell as he accepted his MVP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By suspending Brady, Goodell may have inadvertently handed the Super Bowl to the Patriots. The last couple years of his career, Manning ran out of energy. This just gave Brady four games to rest.
Click to expand...

Who cares.

It was the right decision for the right reasons as confirmed  by the court.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day...the Patriots and Tom Brady took Roger Goodell's suspension and shoved it right up the Commissioner's big fat ass!
> 
> Now Goodell can't show his face in the New England region without getting booed and Tom Brady is in the record books.
> 
> Put THAT in bold print!
> 
> 
> 
> Does not reverse the fact that Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
Click to expand...


If that was a "fact", Phallics...then Brady wouldn't have won his case in lower court!  The FACT is that court looked at the Wells Report and asked incredulously if that was all the NFL had for proof Brady had done something!

When the NFL took things to a higher court they didn't argue Brady's guilt...the ONLY legal issue that was decided in the higher court ruling was whether Roger Goodell had the power under the CBA to impose whatever punishment he saw fit regardless of proving guilt!


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a lot worse issues than a pound of air. Battered wives and girlfriends and the lack of punishment, PED's. Then you have the
> CTE issue, but let that go, we have a pound less of air in a football, but we are focusing on only one team, not any of the others.
> 
> 
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.
Click to expand...

What a stud Tom Brady is. How many more superbowls does he have in him?

That's why he's the greatest. He has 5 superbowls and he's working on a 6th. If I were Brady I would take the first 4 games off next year. Give his protege some reps and finish with a healthy Tom Brady. Would anyone bet against him? Besides Alex and he who shall not be named. 

Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done


----------



## Oldstyle

You want to know why Roger Goodell was booed like he was at the Super Bowl?  Because he DIDN'T prove Brady was guilty of anything...yet imposed the penalties he did on the Patriots and Tom Brady regardless!

It's why Goodell hasn't shown his face in New England in two years and probably won't for the rest of his life.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day...the Patriots and Tom Brady took Roger Goodell's suspension and shoved it right up the Commissioner's big fat ass!
> 
> Now Goodell can't show his face in the New England region without getting booed and Tom Brady is in the record books.
> 
> Put THAT in bold print!
> 
> 
> 
> Does not reverse the fact that Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and was suspended.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that was a "fact", Phallics...then Brady wouldn't have won his case in lower court!  The FACT is that court looked at the Wells Report and asked incredulously if that was all the NFL had for proof Brady had done something!
> 
> When the NFL took things to a higher court they didn't argue Brady's guilt...the ONLY legal issue that was decided in the higher court ruling was whether Roger Goodell had the power under the CBA to impose whatever punishment he saw fit regardless of proving guilt!
Click to expand...

OFS: "If that was a "fact", Phallics...then Brady wouldn't have won his case in lower court!"








^^^^^
OVERTURNED


----------



## Alex.

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again attempting to deflate the issue, this thread is about Brady and whether he is the greatest.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stud Tom Brady is. How many more superbowls does he have in him?
> 
> That's why he's the greatest. He has 5 superbowls and he's working on a 6th. If I were Brady I would take the first 4 games off next year. Give his protege some reps and finish with a healthy Tom Brady. Would anyone bet against him? Besides Alex and he who shall not be named.
> 
> Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done
Click to expand...

BooBoo: "Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done"  by cheating, lying and destroying evidence.


FFFY...


----------



## AnCap'n_Murica

*TO BE THE MAN, YOU HAVE TO BEAT THE MAN!

WOOOOOOOOO!
*
*

 

*


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> You want to know why Roger Goodell was booed like he was at the Super Bowl?  Because he DIDN'T prove Brady was guilty of anything...yet imposed the penalties he did on the Patriots and Tom Brady regardless!
> 
> It's why Goodell hasn't shown his face in New England in two years and probably won't for the rest of his life.


Well let's not forget the Patriots are cheaters and needed to be punished. I know it's a big business too but it's also a game and there has to be penalties when teams cheat.

And only a liar says the Patriots never cheated.

To me this doesn't deminishes how great Tom Brady is. It makes him and bellicheck seem super competitive and I respect that. You got caught then hired a bunch of slick lawyers. Lol. But so what? I wish the lions cheated.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was settled last Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stud Tom Brady is. How many more superbowls does he have in him?
> 
> That's why he's the greatest. He has 5 superbowls and he's working on a 6th. If I were Brady I would take the first 4 games off next year. Give his protege some reps and finish with a healthy Tom Brady. Would anyone bet against him? Besides Alex and he who shall not be named.
> 
> Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done"  by cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> 
> FFFY...
Click to expand...

I'd be more upset if they threw games..Cheating to win I respect as long as you don't get caught. 

Pass interference and holding are great moves if the refs don't see it.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why Roger Goodell was booed like he was at the Super Bowl?  Because he DIDN'T prove Brady was guilty of anything...yet imposed the penalties he did on the Patriots and Tom Brady regardless!
> 
> It's why Goodell hasn't shown his face in New England in two years and probably won't for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's not forget the Patriots are cheaters and needed to be punished. I know it's a big business too but it's also a game and there has to be penalties when teams cheat.
> 
> And only a liar says the Patriots never cheated.
> 
> To me this doesn't deminishes how great Tom Brady is. It makes him and bellicheck seem super competitive and I respect that. You got caught then hired a bunch of slick lawyers. Lol. But so what? I wish the lions cheated.
Click to expand...


With all due respect, Sealy...the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!

The Lions have cheated.  Every damn team in the NFL has!  What infuriates Patriot fans is that we've become the poster boys for "cheating" getting fined millions and losing draft picks for doing the same thing that other teams have received much less punishment for.  Deflategate was a joke.  It always was.  How did THAT cost the Patriots a million dollars, a first round draft pick and the loss of our star quarterback for a quarter of the season?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why Roger Goodell was booed like he was at the Super Bowl?  Because he DIDN'T prove Brady was guilty of anything...yet imposed the penalties he did on the Patriots and Tom Brady regardless!
> 
> It's why Goodell hasn't shown his face in New England in two years and probably won't for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's not forget the Patriots are cheaters and needed to be punished. I know it's a big business too but it's also a game and there has to be penalties when teams cheat.
> 
> And only a liar says the Patriots never cheated.
> 
> To me this doesn't deminishes how great Tom Brady is. It makes him and bellicheck seem super competitive and I respect that. You got caught then hired a bunch of slick lawyers. Lol. But so what? I wish the lions cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Sealy...the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!
> 
> The Lions have cheated.  Every damn team in the NFL has!  What infuriates Patriot fans is that we've become the poster boys for "cheating" getting fined millions and losing draft picks for doing the same thing that other teams have received much less punishment for.  Deflategate was a joke.  It always was.  How did THAT cost the Patriots a million dollars, a first round draft pick and the loss of our star quarterback for a quarter of the season?
Click to expand...


OFS: " the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!"

Until they won the appeal


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why Roger Goodell was booed like he was at the Super Bowl?  Because he DIDN'T prove Brady was guilty of anything...yet imposed the penalties he did on the Patriots and Tom Brady regardless!
> 
> It's why Goodell hasn't shown his face in New England in two years and probably won't for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's not forget the Patriots are cheaters and needed to be punished. I know it's a big business too but it's also a game and there has to be penalties when teams cheat.
> 
> And only a liar says the Patriots never cheated.
> 
> To me this doesn't deminishes how great Tom Brady is. It makes him and bellicheck seem super competitive and I respect that. You got caught then hired a bunch of slick lawyers. Lol. But so what? I wish the lions cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Sealy...the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!
> 
> The Lions have cheated.  Every damn team in the NFL has!  What infuriates Patriot fans is that we've become the poster boys for "cheating" getting fined millions and losing draft picks for doing the same thing that other teams have received much less punishment for.  Deflategate was a joke.  It always was.  How did THAT cost the Patriots a million dollars, a first round draft pick and the loss of our star quarterback for a quarter of the season?
Click to expand...

And still they keep winning! That's why they/he is the greatest.

This is what they do to dynasties. 

I wish I could be inside goodells head and get the truth. The inside scoop.

Anyways, mad respect. I think bama cheats too but they certainly do it better than all the other colleges who all cheat too probably.


----------



## Oldstyle

sealybobo said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wish to overlook the lying, cheating, destruction of evidence and suspension it may have been settled. For those who wish to preserve the integrity of the sport and respect those of the fan base who actually have a sense of morality and propriety and want to have a sense of sportsmanship and integrity in the NFL  Brady bad acts  will remain a sticking point in an ongoing discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stud Tom Brady is. How many more superbowls does he have in him?
> 
> That's why he's the greatest. He has 5 superbowls and he's working on a 6th. If I were Brady I would take the first 4 games off next year. Give his protege some reps and finish with a healthy Tom Brady. Would anyone bet against him? Besides Alex and he who shall not be named.
> 
> Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done"  by cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> 
> FFFY...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be more upset if they threw games..Cheating to win I respect as long as you don't get caught.
> 
> Pass interference and holding are great moves if the refs don't see it.
Click to expand...


There are set penalties for "holding".  If the officials think you committed a penalty they throw a flag and you're penalized a known yardage.  There was a set penalty for altering a football.  It's $25,000.  It's not a million.  It's not the loss of a first round draft pick.  It's not the loss of your best player for a quarter of the season!  

How do you think other teams and fan bases would react if the ref decided that pass interference penalty should not only cost your team yardage...but also a huge fine, a draft pick and your cornerback suspended for four games?


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why Roger Goodell was booed like he was at the Super Bowl?  Because he DIDN'T prove Brady was guilty of anything...yet imposed the penalties he did on the Patriots and Tom Brady regardless!
> 
> It's why Goodell hasn't shown his face in New England in two years and probably won't for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's not forget the Patriots are cheaters and needed to be punished. I know it's a big business too but it's also a game and there has to be penalties when teams cheat.
> 
> And only a liar says the Patriots never cheated.
> 
> To me this doesn't deminishes how great Tom Brady is. It makes him and bellicheck seem super competitive and I respect that. You got caught then hired a bunch of slick lawyers. Lol. But so what? I wish the lions cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Sealy...the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!
> 
> The Lions have cheated.  Every damn team in the NFL has!  What infuriates Patriot fans is that we've become the poster boys for "cheating" getting fined millions and losing draft picks for doing the same thing that other teams have received much less punishment for.  Deflategate was a joke.  It always was.  How did THAT cost the Patriots a million dollars, a first round draft pick and the loss of our star quarterback for a quarter of the season?
Click to expand...


The only real reason the NFL went after Brady was to protect the commissioners power. The commissioner has the power to suspend, fine and take away draft choices, no matter the team or the player. The court didn't rule whether Brady cheated or not, it ruled that the commissioner has the right to fine and suspend players.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why Roger Goodell was booed like he was at the Super Bowl?  Because he DIDN'T prove Brady was guilty of anything...yet imposed the penalties he did on the Patriots and Tom Brady regardless!
> 
> It's why Goodell hasn't shown his face in New England in two years and probably won't for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's not forget the Patriots are cheaters and needed to be punished. I know it's a big business too but it's also a game and there has to be penalties when teams cheat.
> 
> And only a liar says the Patriots never cheated.
> 
> To me this doesn't deminishes how great Tom Brady is. It makes him and bellicheck seem super competitive and I respect that. You got caught then hired a bunch of slick lawyers. Lol. But so what? I wish the lions cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Sealy...the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!
> 
> The Lions have cheated.  Every damn team in the NFL has!  What infuriates Patriot fans is that we've become the poster boys for "cheating" getting fined millions and losing draft picks for doing the same thing that other teams have received much less punishment for.  Deflategate was a joke.  It always was.  How did THAT cost the Patriots a million dollars, a first round draft pick and the loss of our star quarterback for a quarter of the season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: " the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!"
> 
> Until they won the appeal
Click to expand...


For someone that claims to be a lawyer you don't seem to understand the law!  (Why does that surprise anyone!)

The NFL's appeal wasn't based on Tom Brady's guilt.  That was never argued in the higher court.  The ONLY question that was argued was whether the NFL's Collective Bargaining Agreement granted Roger Goodell the power to impose whatever penalties he felt like regardless of proving guilt.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stud Tom Brady is. How many more superbowls does he have in him?
> 
> That's why he's the greatest. He has 5 superbowls and he's working on a 6th. If I were Brady I would take the first 4 games off next year. Give his protege some reps and finish with a healthy Tom Brady. Would anyone bet against him? Besides Alex and he who shall not be named.
> 
> Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done"  by cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> 
> FFFY...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be more upset if they threw games..Cheating to win I respect as long as you don't get caught.
> 
> Pass interference and holding are great moves if the refs don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are set penalties for "holding".  If the officials think you committed a penalty they throw a flag and you're penalized a known yardage.  There was a set penalty for altering a football.  It's $25,000.  It's not a million.  It's not the loss of a first round draft pick.  It's not the loss of your best player for a quarter of the season!
> 
> How do you think other teams and fan bases would react if the ref decided that pass interference penalty should not only cost your team yardage...but also a huge fine, a draft pick and your cornerback suspended for four games?
Click to expand...


If the commissioner wants to impose the fines, suspensions and loss of draft picks for holding, the courts say he can. I'm surprised Goodell didn't do this during the Super Bowl.


----------



## Oldstyle

If Tom Brady's "guilt" had been argued in that higher court then the NFL would have gotten it's ass handed to it...once again!


----------



## sealybobo

Oldstyle said:


> If Tom Brady's "guilt" had been argued in that higher court then the NFL would have gotten it's ass handed to it...once again!


Because trump would have told the new supreme to side with his one supporter Tom Brady. Lol


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> A QB is like a pitcher. He wants the ball to feel a certain way
> 
> Brady was not asked.......Do you want to be suspended four games or just play?
> 
> His only choice was take the suspension at the start of the season or appeal more and maybe get suspended at the end of the season
> 
> Brady and the Patriots took the silly suspension and laughed at the league as they won 17 games anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took his petty suspension, then proceeded to kick the ass of the rest of the league and laugh at Goodell as he accepted his MVP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By suspending Brady, Goodell may have inadvertently handed the Super Bowl to the Patriots. The last couple years of his career, Manning ran out of energy. This just gave Brady four games to rest. He had a 15 season and not a 19 game season.
Click to expand...

Some suspension

Pats went 3-1 and only lost a game when they had to go to their third string QB

Guess they learned their lesson


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.
> 
> 
> 
> What a stud Tom Brady is. How many more superbowls does he have in him?
> 
> That's why he's the greatest. He has 5 superbowls and he's working on a 6th. If I were Brady I would take the first 4 games off next year. Give his protege some reps and finish with a healthy Tom Brady. Would anyone bet against him? Besides Alex and he who shall not be named.
> 
> Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done"  by cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> 
> FFFY...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be more upset if they threw games..Cheating to win I respect as long as you don't get caught.
> 
> Pass interference and holding are great moves if the refs don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are set penalties for "holding".  If the officials think you committed a penalty they throw a flag and you're penalized a known yardage.  There was a set penalty for altering a football.  It's $25,000.  It's not a million.  It's not the loss of a first round draft pick.  It's not the loss of your best player for a quarter of the season!
> 
> How do you think other teams and fan bases would react if the ref decided that pass interference penalty should not only cost your team yardage...but also a huge fine, a draft pick and your cornerback suspended for four games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the commissioner wants to impose the fines, suspensions and loss of draft picks for holding, the courts say he can. I'm surprised Goodell didn't do this during the Super Bowl.
Click to expand...

Goodell has set the bar pretty low for a four game suspension and loss of a draft pick

Now, every time he gives a lesser punishment, it will be compared to a deflated football


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In a league corrupted by steroids and growth hormones......a silly under inflated is laughable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why the whole cheating issue is such a farce. If you hold, pass interference, roughing the passer, facemask, any of those are cheating. There are penalties for all the cheating. To claim you can't be considered great because you cheated, pretty much have to exclude every player.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What a stud Tom Brady is. How many more superbowls does he have in him?
> 
> That's why he's the greatest. He has 5 superbowls and he's working on a 6th. If I were Brady I would take the first 4 games off next year. Give his protege some reps and finish with a healthy Tom Brady. Would anyone bet against him? Besides Alex and he who shall not be named.
> 
> Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> BooBoo: "Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done"  by cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> 
> FFFY...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be more upset if they threw games..Cheating to win I respect as long as you don't get caught.
> 
> Pass interference and holding are great moves if the refs don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are set penalties for "holding".  If the officials think you committed a penalty they throw a flag and you're penalized a known yardage.  There was a set penalty for altering a football.  It's $25,000.  It's not a million.  It's not the loss of a first round draft pick.  It's not the loss of your best player for a quarter of the season!
> 
> How do you think other teams and fan bases would react if the ref decided that pass interference penalty should not only cost your team yardage...but also a huge fine, a draft pick and your cornerback suspended for four games?
Click to expand...

Not a hold but tampering with equipment and destroying evidence among other things.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> You want to know why Roger Goodell was booed like he was at the Super Bowl?  Because he DIDN'T prove Brady was guilty of anything...yet imposed the penalties he did on the Patriots and Tom Brady regardless!
> 
> It's why Goodell hasn't shown his face in New England in two years and probably won't for the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Well let's not forget the Patriots are cheaters and needed to be punished. I know it's a big business too but it's also a game and there has to be penalties when teams cheat.
> 
> And only a liar says the Patriots never cheated.
> 
> To me this doesn't deminishes how great Tom Brady is. It makes him and bellicheck seem super competitive and I respect that. You got caught then hired a bunch of slick lawyers. Lol. But so what? I wish the lions cheated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> With all due respect, Sealy...the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!
> 
> The Lions have cheated.  Every damn team in the NFL has!  What infuriates Patriot fans is that we've become the poster boys for "cheating" getting fined millions and losing draft picks for doing the same thing that other teams have received much less punishment for.  Deflategate was a joke.  It always was.  How did THAT cost the Patriots a million dollars, a first round draft pick and the loss of our star quarterback for a quarter of the season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OFS: " the NFL hired their "slick lawyers"...spent a whole lot of money on the Well's Report...and they got laughed out of court when they tried to prove Brady cheated!"
> 
> Until they won the appeal
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> For someone that claims to be a lawyer you don't seem to understand the law!  (Why does that surprise anyone!)
> 
> The NFL's appeal wasn't based on Tom Brady's guilt.  That was never argued in the higher court.  The ONLY question that was argued was whether the NFL's Collective Bargaining Agreement granted Roger Goodell the power to impose whatever penalties he felt like regardless of proving guilt.
Click to expand...

Brady had the opportunity to have the the entire matter heard if it was determined that the NFL exceeded their authority.

BTW there are photos of me and my boy on the bench when I acted as chief justice on this site in addition to me performing with him which were posted quite a while ago.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> If Tom Brady's "guilt" had been argued in that higher court then the NFL would have gotten it's ass handed to it...once again!


Brady had his opportunity to have all issues heard.

He did not . He knew he would lose.


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took his petty suspension, then proceeded to kick the ass of the rest of the league and laugh at Goodell as he accepted his MVP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By suspending Brady, Goodell may have inadvertently handed the Super Bowl to the Patriots. The last couple years of his career, Manning ran out of energy. This just gave Brady four games to rest. He had a 15 season and not a 19 game season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some suspension
> 
> Pats went 3-1 and only lost a game when they had to go to their third string QB
> 
> Guess they learned their lesson
Click to expand...



Brady's reputation is tarnished beyond repair among people who take his whole career into consideration.


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stud Tom Brady is. How many more superbowls does he have in him?
> 
> That's why he's the greatest. He has 5 superbowls and he's working on a 6th. If I were Brady I would take the first 4 games off next year. Give his protege some reps and finish with a healthy Tom Brady. Would anyone bet against him? Besides Alex and he who shall not be named.
> 
> Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done
> 
> 
> 
> BooBoo: "Tom Brady is the best because he gets it done"  by cheating, lying and destroying evidence.
> 
> 
> FFFY...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd be more upset if they threw games..Cheating to win I respect as long as you don't get caught.
> 
> Pass interference and holding are great moves if the refs don't see it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are set penalties for "holding".  If the officials think you committed a penalty they throw a flag and you're penalized a known yardage.  There was a set penalty for altering a football.  It's $25,000.  It's not a million.  It's not the loss of a first round draft pick.  It's not the loss of your best player for a quarter of the season!
> 
> How do you think other teams and fan bases would react if the ref decided that pass interference penalty should not only cost your team yardage...but also a huge fine, a draft pick and your cornerback suspended for four games?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If the commissioner wants to impose the fines, suspensions and loss of draft picks for holding, the courts say he can. I'm surprised Goodell didn't do this during the Super Bowl.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Goodell has set the bar pretty low for a four game suspension and loss of a draft pick
> 
> Now, every time he gives a lesser punishment, it will be compared to a deflated football
Click to expand...

No..


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense, Brady had a legal right and made a conscious decision to disregard that path thereby accepting and agreeing to the punishment for his acts. He chose that, it was not forced on him.
> 
> Brady made the choice to lie, to cheat and to destroy evidence and he was suspended. Brady is not a victim but made these choices to gain a competitive advantage against the rules.
> 
> Brady is far from the greatest QB, he could not even cheat right. That is the most laughable aspect of his career.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took his petty suspension, then proceeded to kick the ass of the rest of the league and laugh at Goodell as he accepted his MVP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By suspending Brady, Goodell may have inadvertently handed the Super Bowl to the Patriots. The last couple years of his career, Manning ran out of energy. This just gave Brady four games to rest. He had a 15 season and not a 19 game season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some suspension
> 
> Pats went 3-1 and only lost a game when they had to go to their third string QB
> 
> Guess they learned their lesson
Click to expand...


Yep, pretty much cemented to most people his place as the greatest of all time. I few may Sayers but he will be in the same conversation of Montana and future greats.


----------



## Alex.

You people are unbelievable...you tout some guy's success and "all" he has done on the field,  yet you conveniently omit his failings and transgressions then claim he is the greatest.


This says more about you folks than  about Brady...


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Deflating a football slightly is a petty offense worthy of a $10,000 fine and warning not to do it again.
> Any other team would have received a slap on the wrist
> 
> 
> 
> LOL Brady could have been a MAN, yes a MAN and owned up....it may have been forgotten. He was a spineless wuss who tried to smack down the tribunal which HE chose in the CBA and got his ass kicked.
> 
> He cheated, he lied, he destroyed evidence he got suspended. He lost.
> 
> 
> Brady is not the greatest at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Brady took his petty suspension, then proceeded to kick the ass of the rest of the league and laugh at Goodell as he accepted his MVP
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By suspending Brady, Goodell may have inadvertently handed the Super Bowl to the Patriots. The last couple years of his career, Manning ran out of energy. This just gave Brady four games to rest. He had a 15 season and not a 19 game season.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Some suspension
> 
> Pats went 3-1 and only lost a game when they had to go to their third string QB
> 
> Guess they learned their lesson
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, pretty much cemented to most people his place as the greatest of all time. I few may Sayers but he will be in the same conversation of Montana and future greats.
Click to expand...

After last week Super Bowl, it's hardly up for discussion


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> You people are unbelievable...you tout some guy's success and "all" he has done on the field,  yet you conveniently omit his failings and transgressions then claim he is the greatest.
> 
> 
> This says more about you folks than  about Brady...



The fact that you could watch that Super Bowl game and STILL maintain that Tom Brady isn't the best quarterback of all time says more about YOU than it does about Brady!


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are unbelievable...you tout some guy's success and "all" he has done on the field,  yet you conveniently omit his failings and transgressions then claim he is the greatest.
> 
> 
> This says more about you folks than  about Brady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you could watch that Super Bowl game and STILL maintain that Tom Brady isn't the best quarterback of all time says more about YOU than it does about Brady!
Click to expand...

You are correct, I do not like cheaters and liars. He destroyed evidence in order to avoid facing the NFL like a man and got suspended.

He has talent, no doubt, now all he has to do is become a man and face his realities without hiding  behind others.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are unbelievable...you tout some guy's success and "all" he has done on the field,  yet you conveniently omit his failings and transgressions then claim he is the greatest.
> 
> 
> This says more about you folks than  about Brady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you could watch that Super Bowl game and STILL maintain that Tom Brady isn't the best quarterback of all time says more about YOU than it does about Brady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct, I do not like cheaters and liars. He destroyed evidence in order to avoid facing the NFL like a man and got suspended.
> 
> He has talent, no doubt, now all he has to do is become a man and face his realities without hiding  behind others.
Click to expand...


Seriously?  Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!  He stood up for the players against a Commissioner who considers himself, judge, jury and executioner and through it all never wavered in his statement that he was innocent of the charge that the NFL had brought against him!  That's what a "man" does!

Face reality?  Like the fact that you know little to nothing about the practice of law yet claim to be a Chief Justice?  That kind of "reality", Phallics?


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You people are unbelievable...you tout some guy's success and "all" he has done on the field,  yet you conveniently omit his failings and transgressions then claim he is the greatest.
> 
> 
> This says more about you folks than  about Brady...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The fact that you could watch that Super Bowl game and STILL maintain that Tom Brady isn't the best quarterback of all time says more about YOU than it does about Brady!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are correct, I do not like cheaters and liars. He destroyed evidence in order to avoid facing the NFL like a man and got suspended.
> 
> He has talent, no doubt, now all he has to do is become a man and face his realities without hiding  behind others.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!  He stood up for the players against a Commissioner who considers himself, judge, jury and executioner and through it all never wavered in his statement that he was innocent of the charge that the NFL had brought against him!  That's what a "man" does!
> 
> Face reality?  Like the fact that you know little to nothing about the practice of law yet claim to be a Chief Justice?  That kind of "reality", Phallics?
Click to expand...

OFS: "Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!"

Ummm.....Brady lost and served his suspension with a whimper.


Like I said the photos are here they were posted a while ago, along with one of my performances. One of the traditions I do enjoy started when I represented NFL players, we would go and do charitable acts for those less fortunate, a feel good thing to do.....and there is more....much much more.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!  He stood up for the players against a Commissioner who considers himself, judge, jury and executioner and through it all never wavered in his statement that he was innocent of the charge that the NFL had brought against him!  That's what a "man" does!
> 
> Face reality?  Like the fact that you know little to nothing about the practice of law yet claim to be a Chief Justice?  That kind of "reality", Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!"
> 
> Ummm.....Brady lost and served his suspension with a whimper.
> 
> 
> Like I said the photos are here they were posted a while ago, along with one of my performances. One of the traditions I do enjoy started when I represented NFL players, we would go and do charitable acts for those less fortunate, a feel good thing to do.....and there is more....much much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, now you represent NFL players?  You are just a Renaissance man, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the photos?
> 
> 
> You have no idea......LOL now this is getting fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Phallics...but I don't think anyone is buying your act here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Alex is a banned asshole who couldn't accept his punishment, yep, a cheat.
Click to expand...

^^^
Still can't sit right, huh?

Funny how this thread is about your hero, Tom Brady and how he is the greatest, butt you need to ignore the OP and make it about me.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are correct, I do not like cheaters and liars. He destroyed evidence in order to avoid facing the NFL like a man and got suspended.
> 
> He has talent, no doubt, now all he has to do is become a man and face his realities without hiding  behind others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!  He stood up for the players against a Commissioner who considers himself, judge, jury and executioner and through it all never wavered in his statement that he was innocent of the charge that the NFL had brought against him!  That's what a "man" does!
> 
> Face reality?  Like the fact that you know little to nothing about the practice of law yet claim to be a Chief Justice?  That kind of "reality", Phallics?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> OFS: "Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!"
> 
> Ummm.....Brady lost and served his suspension with a whimper.
> 
> 
> Like I said the photos are here they were posted a while ago, along with one of my performances. One of the traditions I do enjoy started when I represented NFL players, we would go and do charitable acts for those less fortunate, a feel good thing to do.....and there is more....much much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, now you represent NFL players?  You are just a Renaissance man, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the photos?
> 
> 
> You have no idea......LOL now this is getting fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Phallics...but I don't think anyone is buying your act here.
Click to expand...


Brady will go down as the top one or two quarterbacks of all time, he will go into the HOF and the further we get from the suspension, the less weight it will carry. That is all I have to say on this subject. People that have brought up Bradshaw and Montana and other QBs have some valid points. I still say a lot of Brady's success comes from the Belichick system, however Brady's longevity in the system is amazing. 

In the era that has been designed for 8-8 every year, the Patriots have defied for almost two decades.

Those that really follow football and put away bias will set him as at least a top 5 all time QB. Those that are jealous, haters, hate the success of others will continue to spew lies and hate.

The end of the day, Brady will be in the HOF and the haters are going to continue to hate. It's what they do. 

Take care my friend.


----------



## sealybobo

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!  He stood up for the players against a Commissioner who considers himself, judge, jury and executioner and through it all never wavered in his statement that he was innocent of the charge that the NFL had brought against him!  That's what a "man" does!
> 
> Face reality?  Like the fact that you know little to nothing about the practice of law yet claim to be a Chief Justice?  That kind of "reality", Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!"
> 
> Ummm.....Brady lost and served his suspension with a whimper.
> 
> 
> Like I said the photos are here they were posted a while ago, along with one of my performances. One of the traditions I do enjoy started when I represented NFL players, we would go and do charitable acts for those less fortunate, a feel good thing to do.....and there is more....much much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, now you represent NFL players?  You are just a Renaissance man, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the photos?
> 
> 
> You have no idea......LOL now this is getting fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Phallics...but I don't think anyone is buying your act here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady will go down as the top one or two quarterbacks of all time, he will go into the HOF and the further we get from the suspension, the less weight it will carry. That is all I have to say on this subject. People that have brought up Bradshaw and Montana and other QBs have some valid points. I still say a lot of Brady's success comes from the Belichick system, however Brady's longevity in the system is amazing.
> 
> In the era that has been designed for 8-8 every year, the Patriots have defied for almost two decades.
> 
> Those that really follow football and put away bias will set him as at least a top 5 all time QB. Those that are jealous, haters, hate the success of others will continue to spew lies and hate.
> 
> The end of the day, Brady will be in the HOF and the haters are going to continue to hate. It's what they do.
> 
> Take care my friend.
Click to expand...

How many championships does Jordan Kobe or Shaq have without Phil Jackson?


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously?  Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!  He stood up for the players against a Commissioner who considers himself, judge, jury and executioner and through it all never wavered in his statement that he was innocent of the charge that the NFL had brought against him!  That's what a "man" does!
> 
> Face reality?  Like the fact that you know little to nothing about the practice of law yet claim to be a Chief Justice?  That kind of "reality", Phallics?
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!"
> 
> Ummm.....Brady lost and served his suspension with a whimper.
> 
> 
> Like I said the photos are here they were posted a while ago, along with one of my performances. One of the traditions I do enjoy started when I represented NFL players, we would go and do charitable acts for those less fortunate, a feel good thing to do.....and there is more....much much more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, now you represent NFL players?  You are just a Renaissance man, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the photos?
> 
> 
> You have no idea......LOL now this is getting fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Phallics...but I don't think anyone is buying your act here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady will go down as the top one or two quarterbacks of all time, he will go into the HOF and the further we get from the suspension, the less weight it will carry. That is all I have to say on this subject. People that have brought up Bradshaw and Montana and other QBs have some valid points. I still say a lot of Brady's success comes from the Belichick system, however Brady's longevity in the system is amazing.
> 
> In the era that has been designed for 8-8 every year, the Patriots have defied for almost two decades.
> 
> Those that really follow football and put away bias will set him as at least a top 5 all time QB. Those that are jealous, haters, hate the success of others will continue to spew lies and hate.
> 
> The end of the day, Brady will be in the HOF and the haters are going to continue to hate. It's what they do.
> 
> Take care my friend.
Click to expand...

For those who wish to ignore his transgressions much like yourself, Brady is a perfect choice. However, for those who wish to be honest, the question will always remain, how much of his success is owed to his lying and cheating, at this juncture it is impossible to tell, one thing for sure he did get suspended for his bad acts and that alone disqualifies Brady from "The Greatest" discussion.


----------



## sealybobo

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!"
> 
> Ummm.....Brady lost and served his suspension with a whimper.
> 
> 
> Like I said the photos are here they were posted a while ago, along with one of my performances. One of the traditions I do enjoy started when I represented NFL players, we would go and do charitable acts for those less fortunate, a feel good thing to do.....and there is more....much much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now you represent NFL players?  You are just a Renaissance man, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the photos?
> 
> 
> You have no idea......LOL now this is getting fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Phallics...but I don't think anyone is buying your act here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady will go down as the top one or two quarterbacks of all time, he will go into the HOF and the further we get from the suspension, the less weight it will carry. That is all I have to say on this subject. People that have brought up Bradshaw and Montana and other QBs have some valid points. I still say a lot of Brady's success comes from the Belichick system, however Brady's longevity in the system is amazing.
> 
> In the era that has been designed for 8-8 every year, the Patriots have defied for almost two decades.
> 
> Those that really follow football and put away bias will set him as at least a top 5 all time QB. Those that are jealous, haters, hate the success of others will continue to spew lies and hate.
> 
> The end of the day, Brady will be in the HOF and the haters are going to continue to hate. It's what they do.
> 
> Take care my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For those who wish to ignore his transgressions much like yourself, Brady is a perfect choice. However, for those who wish to be honest, the question will always remain, how much of his success is owed to his lying and cheating, at this juncture it is impossible to tell, one thing for sure he did get suspended for his bad acts and that alone disqualifies Brady from "The Greatest" discussion.
Click to expand...


How much?  Not much.  We have watched him for 17 years be a superstar.  So you caught him cheating a couple times.  How many of Joe Montana's linemen were on steroids?  

Hall of Fame quarterback *Joe Montana*, who has admitted that his Super Bowl-winning 49ers teams were known to skirt the rules, said this week that*cheating* is part of the game.

In the decade prior to Rydze's tenure, many Steelers also admitted to using steroids to gain an advantage. Former Steelers quarterback *Terry Bradshaw *admitted in 2008 that he used steroids during his playing career. Bradshaw said on Dan Patrick's radio show: “We did steroids to get away the aches and the speed of healing. My use of steroids from a doctor was to speed up injury, and thought nothing of it. It was to speed up the healing process, that was it. It wasn't to get bigger and stronger and faster.”

This is just what haters do to the king of the hill.  They say he cheated.  Well you have to cheat a little to remain king of the hill that long.  Tom Brady is the best.


----------



## Alex.

Once you ladies, excluding chrisL,  get over yourselves, Tom Brady   still  lied, cheated, destroyed evidence, got suspended and is your hero who could never be considered the greatest due to his bad acts.


----------



## Papageorgio

sealybobo said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> OFS: "Tom Brady took on the NFL...an mammoth corporate entity that basically OWNS one day of the week...and their army of lawyers...and kicked their asses in court!"
> 
> Ummm.....Brady lost and served his suspension with a whimper.
> 
> 
> Like I said the photos are here they were posted a while ago, along with one of my performances. One of the traditions I do enjoy started when I represented NFL players, we would go and do charitable acts for those less fortunate, a feel good thing to do.....and there is more....much much more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, now you represent NFL players?  You are just a Renaissance man, Phallics!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Have you seen the photos?
> 
> 
> You have no idea......LOL now this is getting fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I hate to break this to you, Phallics...but I don't think anyone is buying your act here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brady will go down as the top one or two quarterbacks of all time, he will go into the HOF and the further we get from the suspension, the less weight it will carry. That is all I have to say on this subject. People that have brought up Bradshaw and Montana and other QBs have some valid points. I still say a lot of Brady's success comes from the Belichick system, however Brady's longevity in the system is amazing.
> 
> In the era that has been designed for 8-8 every year, the Patriots have defied for almost two decades.
> 
> Those that really follow football and put away bias will set him as at least a top 5 all time QB. Those that are jealous, haters, hate the success of others will continue to spew lies and hate.
> 
> The end of the day, Brady will be in the HOF and the haters are going to continue to hate. It's what they do.
> 
> Take care my friend.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How many championships does Jordan Kobe or Shaq have without Phil Jackson?
Click to expand...


How many championships does Phil Jackson have with out Jordan, Kobe or Shaq? 

Basketball is a different animal than football. Jordan on a team has a much greater impact than Brady on a team.


----------



## Alex.

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That you're a judge...
> 
> 
> 
> I was asked by Broadcast Music Inc. (BMI) each of those years to sit in on these proceedings due to my experience in the Sports/Entertainment field and am a performer myself . My son came when he was 5 and asked me what his job was, I told him to eat donuts. Over the course of the last 5 years he picked up briefs and started to analyze  the cases to his understanding. He has worked to the point where he is my "Law Clerk" and we go to the Guggenheim Museum up town afterward and out for dinner and visiting people.
> 
> Nice time, he even gets his own pen for being judge and is well received.
> 
> 
> BTW Chief Justice has the most administrative function and  sits in the middle in this regard.
> 
> A very nice compliment, indeed, to be respected in my field.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The practice of law requires a precise use of language.  You, Phallics...have the language and grammar skills of an eighth grader!  It's why your claim of being a Chief Justice is laughable!
Click to expand...

^^^


----------



## Coyote

*Thread's gotten waaaaaay off topic.  Haven't seen a mention of Brady for a few pages.  Time to get this train back on the rails folks.*


----------



## Alex.

No matter Brady cheated, lied, destroyed evidence and got suspended. That cannot be separated from his success. He cannot be included in legitimate discussion on who the Greatest QB is.


----------



## Oldstyle

Coyote said:


> *Thread's gotten waaaaaay off topic.  Haven't seen a mention of Brady for a few pages.  Time to get this train back on the rails folks.*



Sorry, Coyote...someone's gotten all George Costanza on us.  

This thread should have died a natural death as soon as Tom Brady led the Patriots back to a win while shattering Super Bowl QB records like a bull in a china shop.

That there are STILL 19 votes that he's not the best ever is simply testament to how many hearts he's broken over the years among opposing team's fans.


----------



## Papageorgio

Coyote said:


> *Thread's gotten waaaaaay off topic.  Haven't seen a mention of Brady for a few pages.  Time to get this train back on the rails folks.*


I mentioned Brady 1364 and 1369.


----------



## Alex.

"We expected better from Brady, much better than for him to be exposed as just another chowderhead, and it is sad it turns out that he is more probably than not every bit as ballsy as the diabolical Bill Belichick."
http://nypost.com/2015/05/11/bradys-new-rep-as-a-lying-cheat-hurts-worse-than-4-game-ban/


This is just one statement, albeit accurate, on how disgusted people are with the dishonesty and bush league antics demonstrated by Brady. 

Yes for a guy who is supposedly as talented as Brady we all expected him to be a class act, least he could have done was own up to his part instead of destroying evidence.


----------



## Unkotare

While some deranged troll with OCD keeps trying to use this thread as indulgence therapy, Tom Brady, the greatest football player of all time, is enjoying some well-deserved time off with his super model wife and the rest of his family.


----------



## Oldstyle

Alex. said:


> "We expected better from Brady, much better than for him to be exposed as just another chowderhead, and it is sad it turns out that he is more probably than not every bit as ballsy as the diabolical Bill Belichick."
> http://nypost.com/2015/05/11/bradys-new-rep-as-a-lying-cheat-hurts-worse-than-4-game-ban/
> 
> 
> This is just one statement, albeit accurate, on how disgusted people are with the dishonesty and bush league antics demonstrated by Brady.
> 
> Yes for a guy who is supposedly as talented as Brady we all expected him to be a class act, least he could have done was own up to his part instead of destroying evidence.



It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!


----------



## Oldstyle

This isn't about Tom Brady's guilt with you...it's about his success!  That's what makes a fraud like you hate Brady.  He's everything that you're not.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "We expected better from Brady, much better than for him to be exposed as just another chowderhead, and it is sad it turns out that he is more probably than not every bit as ballsy as the diabolical Bill Belichick."
> http://nypost.com/2015/05/11/bradys-new-rep-as-a-lying-cheat-hurts-worse-than-4-game-ban/
> 
> 
> This is just one statement, albeit accurate, on how disgusted people are with the dishonesty and bush league antics demonstrated by Brady.
> 
> Yes for a guy who is supposedly as talented as Brady we all expected him to be a class act, least he could have done was own up to his part instead of destroying evidence.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!
Click to expand...


A NY newspaper butt hurt over a Boston team. That's not news or a statement, it is a butt hurt New Yorker crying.


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!


Marino was a better passer.
Montana better in the clutch.
Stabler better under 2 minutes.
Elway had a better arm.
Roman Gabriel was tougher.

Brady is just a pretty boy with a hot wife.

The best quarterback ever was Johnny Unitas.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!
> 
> 
> 
> Marino was a better passer.
> Montana better in the clutch.
> Stabler better under 2 minutes.
> Elway had a better arm.
> Roman Gabriel was tougher.
> 
> Brady is just a pretty boy with a hot wife.
> 
> The best quarterback ever was Johnny Unitas.
Click to expand...


Pretty boy Brady has passed for more yards than Marino, Montana, Stabler, Elway and Gabriel...also more TDs
He has also won more championships


----------



## ChrisL

Tom Brady has more than proven his greatness.  I suppose those from older generations will always have their "favs" but the facts speak for themselves.


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!
> 
> 
> 
> Marino was a better passer.
> Montana better in the clutch.
> Stabler better under 2 minutes.
> Elway had a better arm.
> Roman Gabriel was tougher.
> 
> Brady is just a pretty boy with a hot wife.
> 
> The best quarterback ever was Johnny Unitas.
Click to expand...


Brady is the best parts of all those players plus he's still playing incredible football at an age when most of them were either out of the game or in serious decline.  The best quarterback ever is #12 for the New England Patriots.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> He has also won more championships


So what!  I can name 10 quarterbacks that are better than "riding on Belichicks coat-tails Brady".


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Brady is the best parts of all those players plus he's still playing incredible football at an age when most of them were either out of the game or in serious decline.  The best quarterback ever is #12 for the New England Patriots.


George Blanda played quarterback until he was 45.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Tom Brady has more than proven his greatness.  I suppose those from older generations will always have their "favs" but the facts speak for themselves.


Well, I'm a Laker fan.  I hate everything that has to do with Boston.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the best parts of all those players plus he's still playing incredible football at an age when most of them were either out of the game or in serious decline.  The best quarterback ever is #12 for the New England Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> George Blanda played quarterback until he was 45.
Click to expand...

He didn't win 5 and go to 7 superbowls so he is bradys ball boy who deflated his balls in the stalls or down the hall.


----------



## sealybobo

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has more than proven his greatness.  I suppose those from older generations will always have their "favs" but the facts speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a Laker fan.  I hate everything that has to do with Boston.
Click to expand...

So who do you think is going to win the Superbowl next year? I bet if a gun and lie detector were used you would admit your money would be on new england. Is your team even going to make the playoffs?


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady is the best parts of all those players plus he's still playing incredible football at an age when most of them were either out of the game or in serious decline.  The best quarterback ever is #12 for the New England Patriots.
> 
> 
> 
> George Blanda played quarterback until he was 45.
Click to expand...


Get serious, Billo!  On George Blanda's best day he wasn't half the quarterback Tom Brady is.


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has more than proven his greatness.  I suppose those from older generations will always have their "favs" but the facts speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a Laker fan.  I hate everything that has to do with Boston.
Click to expand...


So it has nothing to do with how good or bad Brady is...you're simply a "hater"!  At least you admit it.  I can't even get Phallics to say WHO he roots for!


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> He didn't win 5 and go to 7 superbowls so he is bradys ball boy who deflated his balls in the stalls or down the hall.


His Raider teams would've beaten Brady's Bitches.  Brady doesn't do well against defenses with a good pass rush.  You give him a lot of pressure and he turns into Dan Pastorini.


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> So it has nothing to do with how good or bad Brady is...you're simply a "hater"!  At least you admit it.  I can't even get Phallics to say WHO he roots for!


So what!  I hate you to.  Feel better?


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Get serious, Billo!  On George Blanda's best day he wasn't half the quarterback Tom Brady is.


I probably should've went with the Mad Bomber?


----------



## Billo_Really

sealybobo said:


> So who do you think is going to win the Superbowl next year? I bet if a gun and lie detector were used you would admit your money would be on new england. Is your team even going to make the playoffs?


I'm a Ram fan, what the fuck do I know about football?


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has also won more championships
> 
> 
> 
> So what!  I can name 10 quarterbacks that are better than "riding on Belichicks coat-tails Brady".
Click to expand...


Go for it....and post their credentials


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> So who do you think is going to win the Superbowl next year? I bet if a gun and lie detector were used you would admit your money would be on new england. Is your team even going to make the playoffs?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Ram fan, what the fuck do I know about football?
Click to expand...


I wondered why anyone would bring up Roman Gabriel in a discussion of the greatest QBs


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Get serious, Billo!  On George Blanda's best day he wasn't half the quarterback Tom Brady is.
> 
> 
> 
> I probably should've went with the Mad Bomber?
Click to expand...


Lamonica's a step in the right direction, Billo but he's still not Brady!  Neither is The Snake!

Admit it...the reason you hate Brady so much is that he's broken your heart in the past!


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> He didn't win 5 and go to 7 superbowls so he is bradys ball boy who deflated his balls in the stalls or down the hall.
> 
> 
> 
> His Raider teams would've beaten Brady's Bitches.  Brady doesn't do well against defenses with a good pass rush.  You give him a lot of pressure and he turns into Dan Pastorini.
Click to expand...


Brady's ability to get the ball out fast and the Patriot's receiver's abilities to gain yardage after catches would have shredded the Raider teams of that era.  It wouldn't even be a contest.


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Lamonica's a step in the right direction, Billo but he's still not Brady!  Neither is The Snake!
> 
> Admit it...the reason you hate Brady so much is that he's broken your heart in the past!


In the last 2 minutes, I'll take the Snake to Bilentikoff, over Brady to Gronk, any day of the week.


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Brady's ability to get the ball out fast and the Patriot's receiver's abilities to gain yardage after catches would have shredded the Raider teams of that era.  It wouldn't even be a contest.


Bullshit.  That little out pattern Bilentnikoff ran was unstoppable. And Ben Davidson would do to Brady what he did to Len Dawson.  

BTW, the fastest triggers in NFL history were Marino and Jurgenson.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> I wondered why anyone would bring up Roman Gabriel in a discussion of the greatest QBs


Because he would kick the shit out of all the other quarterbacks.  Roman Gabriel was a stud.  He led the Rams to an 11-0 season until they ran into that asshole Joe Kapp.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Go for it....and post their credentials


Are you referring to their "filming" credentials?


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wondered why anyone would bring up Roman Gabriel in a discussion of the greatest QBs
> 
> 
> 
> Because he would kick the shit out of all the other quarterbacks.  Roman Gabriel was a stud.  He led the Rams to an 11-0 season until they ran into that asshole Joe Kapp.
Click to expand...


John Brodie was a better QB


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> John Brodie was a better QB


Fuck you!


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Brodie was a better QB
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you!
Click to expand...


John Riley Brodie (born August 14, 1935) is a former American football player, a quarterback for the San Francisco 49ers of the National Football League for seventeen seasons. ... He retired as the third most prolific career passer in NFL history, and was the league MVP in 1970 and a two-time Pro Bowler.


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's ability to get the ball out fast and the Patriot's receiver's abilities to gain yardage after catches would have shredded the Raider teams of that era.  It wouldn't even be a contest.
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit.  That little out pattern Bilentnikoff ran was unstoppable. And Ben Davidson would do to Brady what he did to Len Dawson.
> 
> BTW, the fastest triggers in NFL history were Marino and Jurgenson.
Click to expand...


Since Belichick is going to take away your best receiver's best route...you better be ready to run something else, Billo!  If the refs check Freddie for stick-um...his ass is going to be sitting on the bench!

Brady's strength is pre-snap reads.  He's going to find out what coverage you're in by moving his personnel around...he's going to get the matchup he likes and he's going to go to that person LONG before Ben Davidson gets near him.  He's going to run hurry up offense until the Raiders D is panting for air and falling on the ground exhausted, spreading them out and making them chase down receivers who are all great at yards after the catch.


----------



## Oldstyle

Gronk is so much more of a defensive nightmare than Freddie B. it's not even funny!  He's too big to cover with a safety and he's too fast to cover with a linebacker.  Even double teaming him doesn't always work because he's so damn tall and so athletic.  Gronkowski would make the Raiders D look like little kids trying to tackle a grown man.


----------



## Oldstyle

rightwinger said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> John Brodie was a better QB
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> John Riley Brodie (born August 14, 1935) is a former American football player, a quarterback for the San Francisco 49ers of the National Football League for seventeen seasons. ... He retired as the third most prolific career passer in NFL history, and was the league MVP in 1970 and a two-time Pro Bowler.
Click to expand...


I played in a charity golf tournament with Brodie.  He's an unbelievably good golfer!


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> I played in a charity golf tournament with Brodie.  He's an unbelievably good golfer!


God made golf so white guys could dress like pimps!


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Gronk is so much more of a defensive nightmare than Freddie B. it's not even funny!  He's too big to cover with a safety and he's too fast to cover with a linebacker.  Even double teaming him doesn't always work because he's so damn tall and so athletic.  Gronkowski would make the Raiders D look like little kids trying to tackle a grown man.


You do realize the Raiders had two of the greatest cornerbacks to ever play the game?


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Since Belichick is going to take away your best receiver's best route...you better be ready to run something else, Billo!  If the refs check Freddie for stick-um...his ass is going to be sitting on the bench!


What?  I don't know what you're talking about?  Freddie never used stick-um.  He was all natural.  He was bitten by a spider when he was really young and was just naturally sticky the rest of his life.



Oldstyle said:


> Brady's strength is pre-snap reads.  He's going to find out what coverage you're in by moving his personnel around...he's going to get the matchup he likes and he's going to go to that person LONG before Ben Davidson gets near him.  He's going to run hurry up offense until the Raiders D is panting for air and falling on the ground exhausted, spreading them out and making them chase down receivers who are all great at yards after the catch.


If Brady ever faced the Fearsome Foursome, or the Steel Curtain, or the Purple People Eaters, he'd be running the butt-fumble on every play.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> John Riley Brodie (born August 14, 1935) is a former American football player, a quarterback for the San Francisco 49ers of the National Football League for seventeen seasons. ... He retired as the third most prolific career passer in NFL history, and was the league MVP in 1970 and a two-time Pro Bowler.


I know who he was.  He was the guy under Merlin Olsen and Deacon Jones after every play.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Brady has more than proven his greatness.  I suppose those from older generations will always have their "favs" but the facts speak for themselves.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I'm a Laker fan.  I hate everything that has to do with Boston.
Click to expand...


Boston rules.  California drools.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lamonica's a step in the right direction, Billo but he's still not Brady!  Neither is The Snake!
> 
> Admit it...the reason you hate Brady so much is that he's broken your heart in the past!
> 
> 
> 
> In the last 2 minutes, I'll take the Snake to Bilentikoff, over Brady to Gronk, any day of the week.
Click to expand...


Ghost to the post.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I played in a charity golf tournament with Brodie.  He's an unbelievably good golfer!
> 
> 
> 
> God made golf so white guys could dress like pimps!
Click to expand...


Nice to see you back Billo. How have you been?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gronk is so much more of a defensive nightmare than Freddie B. it's not even funny!  He's too big to cover with a safety and he's too fast to cover with a linebacker.  Even double teaming him doesn't always work because he's so damn tall and so athletic.  Gronkowski would make the Raiders D look like little kids trying to tackle a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the Raiders had two of the greatest cornerbacks to ever play the game?
Click to expand...


Hayes and Haynes.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Belichick is going to take away your best receiver's best route...you better be ready to run something else, Billo!  If the refs check Freddie for stick-um...his ass is going to be sitting on the bench!
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what you're talking about?  Freddie never used stick-um.  He was all natural.  He was bitten by a spider when he was really young and was just naturally sticky the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's strength is pre-snap reads.  He's going to find out what coverage you're in by moving his personnel around...he's going to get the matchup he likes and he's going to go to that person LONG before Ben Davidson gets near him.  He's going to run hurry up offense until the Raiders D is panting for air and falling on the ground exhausted, spreading them out and making them chase down receivers who are all great at yards after the catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady ever faced the Fearsome Foursome, or the Steel Curtain, or the Purple People Eaters, he'd be running the butt-fumble on every play.
Click to expand...


No way.  He would catch on to their game, like he always does and then, he would win the game!


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gronk is so much more of a defensive nightmare than Freddie B. it's not even funny!  He's too big to cover with a safety and he's too fast to cover with a linebacker.  Even double teaming him doesn't always work because he's so damn tall and so athletic.  Gronkowski would make the Raiders D look like little kids trying to tackle a grown man.
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize the Raiders had two of the greatest cornerbacks to ever play the game?
Click to expand...


Who do you have them cover?  You've got Edelman, Amandola, Mitchell, Hogan, Gronkowski, Bennett, White & Lewis who can all catch balls.  Brady is going to find the matchup he likes best...like White in the Super Bowl and he's going to keep going to it until you change your defense to stop it.  So who on the Raiders are you putting which receivers for the Patriots?  You better have five players who can cover in open space because if you don't Tom Brady is going to exploit your weak link...time...after time...after time!  The Patriots are going to run hurry up and they're going to substitute to keep their receivers fresh.  I'm sorry, Billo but that Patriots Offense is going to overwhelm the Raiders D.  It's not even going to be close.


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I played in a charity golf tournament with Brodie.  He's an unbelievably good golfer!
> 
> 
> 
> God made golf so white guys could dress like pimps!
Click to expand...


Hmmm...today I wore black pants and a red shirt.  Are you calling Tiger a "pimp"?  That's not very PC of you, Billo!


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Boston rules.  California drools.


You take that back!


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Hmmm...today I wore black pants and a red shirt.  Are you calling Tiger a "pimp"?  That's not very PC of you, Billo!


We all know what we won't be calling Tiger........................._*Jack!*_


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Who do you have them cover?  You've got Edelman, Amandola, Mitchell, Hogan, Gronkowski, Bennett, White & Lewis who can all catch balls.  Brady is going to find the matchup he likes best...like White in the Super Bowl and he's going to keep going to it until you change your defense to stop it.  So who on the Raiders are you putting which receivers for the Patriots?  You better have five players who can cover in open space because if you don't Tom Brady is going to exploit your weak link...time...after time...after time!  The Patriots are going to run hurry up and they're going to substitute to keep their receivers fresh.  I'm sorry, Billo but that Patriots Offense is going to overwhelm the Raiders D.  It's not even going to be close.


You forgot the guy in prison.


----------



## Billo_Really




----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> No way.  He would catch on to their game, like he always does and then, he would win the game!


Even their group sucks!

And that's more than a feeling.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who do you have them cover?  You've got Edelman, Amandola, Mitchell, Hogan, Gronkowski, Bennett, White & Lewis who can all catch balls.  Brady is going to find the matchup he likes best...like White in the Super Bowl and he's going to keep going to it until you change your defense to stop it.  So who on the Raiders are you putting which receivers for the Patriots?  You better have five players who can cover in open space because if you don't Tom Brady is going to exploit your weak link...time...after time...after time!  The Patriots are going to run hurry up and they're going to substitute to keep their receivers fresh.  I'm sorry, Billo but that Patriots Offense is going to overwhelm the Raiders D.  It's not even going to be close.
> 
> 
> 
> You forgot the guy in prison.
Click to expand...


He hasn't played in years if you are talking about Hernandez.  It's nobody else's fault that he was an idiot and threw his life away.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No way.  He would catch on to their game, like he always does and then, he would win the game!
> 
> 
> 
> Even their group sucks!
> 
> And that's more than a feeling.
Click to expand...


Lol.  I heard that there was going to be a movie about Brady.  You are going to watch, right?


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Hayes and Haynes.


Don't forget Willie Brown and Jack Tatum.

Well, Tatum was a safety.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Lol.  I heard that there was going to be a movie about Brady.  You are going to watch, right?


Didn't they already do that?

Ben Stillers wife played Marcia.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> He hasn't played in years if you are talking about Hernandez.  It's nobody else's fault that he was an idiot and threw his life away.


Not to mention popping a cap in someone's brain.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lol.  I heard that there was going to be a movie about Brady.  You are going to watch, right?
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they already do that?
> 
> Ben Stillers wife played Marcia.
Click to expand...


Very funny.  

Hollywood reportedly turning Tom Brady's Super Bowl LI comeback into a movie


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> He hasn't played in years if you are talking about Hernandez.  It's nobody else's fault that he was an idiot and threw his life away.
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention popping a cap in someone's brain.
Click to expand...


You can take the thug out of the hood but you can't take the hood out of the thug!  I don't know.  Did that make any sense?


----------



## Billo_Really

I can name 10 quarterbacks better than Brady:

Craig Morton
Bobby Douglas
Tim Tebow
Doug Flutie
Jim Everett
Paul Crue
Dennis Dummit
John Hadl
Greg Landry
Bobby Hull


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> You can take the thug out of the hood but you can't take the hood out of the thug!  I don't know.  Did that make any sense?


It's a thug's life.

Women love danger boy.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Very funny.
> 
> Hollywood reportedly turning Tom Brady's Super Bowl LI comeback into a movie


I'm waiting to see the movie on the Showtime Lakers.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> I can name 10 quarterbacks better than Brady:
> 
> Craig Morton
> Bobby Douglas
> Tim Tebow
> Doug Flutie
> Jim Everett
> Paul Crue
> Dennis Dummit
> John Hadl
> Greg Landry
> Bobby Hull



Doug Flutie?  Are you kidding me?    Lol.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Doug Flutie?  Are you kidding me?    Lol.


Size doesn't matter.


----------



## ChrisL

Doug Flutie played for the Pats for a while a loooong time ago.  I think he retired from football as a Patriot.  Anyways, I don't think is record as a pro was as good as (or even nearly as good . . . or nearly as long) as Brady.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Doug Flutie played for the Pats for a while a loooong time ago.  I think he retired from football as a Patriot.  Anyways, I don't think is record as a pro was as good as (or even nearly as good . . . or nearly as long) as Brady.


Brady never threw a game ender like Flutie did.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Flutie played for the Pats for a while a loooong time ago.  I think he retired from football as a Patriot.  Anyways, I don't think is record as a pro was as good as (or even nearly as good . . . or nearly as long) as Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady never threw a game ender like Flutie did.
Click to expand...


I don't know.  I've never seen him play.  I've heard of him and knew he played for the Pats.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> I don't know.  I've never seen him play.  I've heard of him and knew he played for the Pats.


This is Flutie's claim to fame.


----------



## Kat

He was pretty darn good, but not so much in the pros.


----------



## Kat

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know.  I've never seen him play.  I've heard of him and knew he played for the Pats.
> 
> 
> 
> This is Flutie's claim to fame.
Click to expand...




LOL Owe me a coke!


----------



## Kat

Didn't he end up playing Canadian football for a while?


----------



## Kat




----------



## Billo_Really

Kat said:


> He was pretty darn good, but not so much in the pros.


The only thing a guy 5'-9" is good for, is a pack of Pall Malls in prison.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kat said:


> Didn't he end up playing Canadian football for a while?


That doesn't count.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't he end up playing Canadian football for a while?
> 
> 
> 
> That doesn't count.
Click to expand...


Well, neither does college when it comes to the pros apparently.


----------



## Billo_Really

Kat said:


>


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Well, neither does college when it comes to the pros apparently.


Not in Alabama.


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


>



Ah, Dude?  Tom Brady was in grade school when that game was played!


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Ah, Dude?  Tom Brady was in grade school when that game was played!


And when he finally got to the Patriots, he wasn't good enough to beat out Drew Bledsoe for the job.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hayes and Haynes.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget Willie Brown and Jack Tatum.
> 
> Well, Tatum was a safety.
Click to expand...


I met Tatum and Hayes, Hayes had a huge ego, Tatum was humble. I only spoke with Hayes a couple of times, Tatum my brother and I went out to dinner with him and his agent. Great guy.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Doug Flutie played for the Pats for a while a loooong time ago.  I think he retired from football as a Patriot.  Anyways, I don't think is record as a pro was as good as (or even nearly as good . . . or nearly as long) as Brady.
> 
> 
> 
> Brady never threw a game ender like Flutie did.
Click to expand...


That pass was epic, I watch the play over and over and just marvel.


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Dude?  Tom Brady was in grade school when that game was played!
> 
> 
> 
> And when he finally got to the Patriots, he wasn't good enough to beat out Drew Bledsoe for the job.
Click to expand...


5th round draft picks don't "beat out" Pro Bowl caliber starting quarterbacks, Billo!  5th round draft picks are lucky to make the team.  When Bledsoe got hurt Brady showed what he was made of.  The rest is history.


----------



## rightwinger

Oldstyle said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, Dude?  Tom Brady was in grade school when that game was played!
> 
> 
> 
> And when he finally got to the Patriots, he wasn't good enough to beat out Drew Bledsoe for the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 5th round draft picks don't "beat out" Pro Bowl caliber starting quarterbacks, Billo!  5th round draft picks are lucky to make the team.  When Bledsoe got hurt Brady showed what he was made of.  The rest is history.
Click to expand...


Bledsoe was one of the best QBs in the game at the time

Brady had to show a lot to bump him to the bench


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> I met Tatum and Hayes, Hayes had a huge ego, Tatum was humble. I only spoke with Hayes a couple of times, Tatum my brother and I went out to dinner with him and his agent. Great guy.


Tatum humble?  Is that why he was such a head-hunter?


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Bledsoe was one of the best QBs in the game at the time
> 
> Brady had to show a lot to bump him to the bench


Bledsoe had to get hurt, before Pretty Boy got his shot.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> That pass was epic, I watch the play over and over and just marvel.


What was the better ending?

Hail Mary pass
Immaculate reception
Auburn vs Alabama
Cal Bears


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I met Tatum and Hayes, Hayes had a huge ego, Tatum was humble. I only spoke with Hayes a couple of times, Tatum my brother and I went out to dinner with him and his agent. Great guy.
> 
> 
> 
> Tatum humble?  Is that why he was such a head-hunter?
Click to expand...


He said he was blessed with his talent, he played with in the rules of the game and played as hard as he could. Nothing special about him.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> That pass was epic, I watch the play over and over and just marvel.
> 
> 
> 
> What was the better ending?
> 
> Hail Mary pass
> Immaculate reception
> Auburn vs Alabama
> Cal Bears
Click to expand...


Immaculate reception is a Raiders fan worse nightmare. The Holy Roller was a great ending. Then the Hail Mary. What are your thoughts?


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe was one of the best QBs in the game at the time
> 
> Brady had to show a lot to bump him to the bench
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe had to get hurt, before Pretty Boy got his shot.
Click to expand...


Wally Pip


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> Immaculate reception is a Raiders fan worse nightmare. The Holy Roller was a great ending. Then the Hail Mary. What are your thoughts?


Cal Bears


----------



## rightwinger

Kat said:


> He was pretty darn good, but not so much in the pros.



Doug Flutie used to work for Trump until Trump killed the USFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe was one of the best QBs in the game at the time
> 
> Brady had to show a lot to bump him to the bench
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe had to get hurt, before Pretty Boy got his shot.
Click to expand...


thats something wrongwinger and the cheatriot apologists ignore in their ramblings that belicheat is a good coach is that yeah he is such a great coach that he did not even think brady was good enough to be the starter that season the fact he had him riding the bench still in his second year to start the season only putting him in when he was FORCED to cause of bradys injury. had bledsoe stayed healthy that whole year he no doubt would have kept him in that whole year and kept brady riding the bench again.

ESPN,al michale,s and all these other sports networks and sport announcers that kiss belicheats ass and call him the greatest coach ever also conviently leave out that he is such a great coach that he was complete failure at cleveland only having one winning season in the entire five years he was there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


>



the patriots were actually a respectable organization back then before that corrupt bastard robert kraft bought them.steve grogan unlike brady was a class act.


----------



## dani67

no .
messi  or maradona 
 real football. no fake football









brady is greatest handball  player


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!
> 
> 
> 
> Marino was a better passer.
> Montana better in the clutch.
> Stabler better under 2 minutes.
> Elway had a better arm.
> Roman Gabriel was tougher.
> 
> Brady is just a pretty boy with a hot wife.
> 
> The best quarterback ever was Johnny Unitas.
Click to expand...


yeah shady brady would never have lasted more than one season in the NFL back in those days when those players played.people like old fart style and the other brady worshippers cover their ears and close their eyes that brady is not even one of the top 20 best modern day quarterbacks ever because  all those guys you mentioned played in an era where the QB was thrown around like a rag doll and the defenders could pretty much mug the receivers.all those qb's you mentioned could play in any era of football where brady would not last more than one season if he tried to play back then. He is such a baby he missed an entire season just from a hit to the knee on a helmet.what a wuss.think how long he would have lasted in THAT era.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Belichick is going to take away your best receiver's best route...you better be ready to run something else, Billo!  If the refs check Freddie for stick-um...his ass is going to be sitting on the bench!
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what you're talking about?  Freddie never used stick-um.  He was all natural.  He was bitten by a spider when he was really young and was just naturally sticky the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's strength is pre-snap reads.  He's going to find out what coverage you're in by moving his personnel around...he's going to get the matchup he likes and he's going to go to that person LONG before Ben Davidson gets near him.  He's going to run hurry up offense until the Raiders D is panting for air and falling on the ground exhausted, spreading them out and making them chase down receivers who are all great at yards after the catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady ever faced the Fearsome Foursome, or the Steel Curtain, or the Purple People Eaters, he'd be running the butt-fumble on every play.
Click to expand...


that my man is why it is comical that anybody would even think he is one of the top 20 best ever cause again,i have said that a million times on this thread and the brady worshippers just cant handle that little truth,they can only whine and cry in defeat.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe was one of the best QBs in the game at the time
> 
> Brady had to show a lot to bump him to the bench
> 
> 
> 
> Bledsoe had to get hurt, before Pretty Boy got his shot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats something wrongwinger and the cheatriot apologists ignore in their ramblings that belicheat is a good coach is that yeah he is such a great coach that he did not even think brady was good enough to be the starter that season the fact he had him riding the bench still in his second year to start the season only putting him in when he was FORCED to cause of bradys injury. had bledsoe stayed healthy that whole year he no doubt would have kept him in that whole year and kept brady riding the bench again.
> 
> ESPN,al michale,s and all these other sports networks and sport announcers that kiss belicheats ass and call him the greatest coach ever also conviently leave out that he is such a great coach that he was complete failure at cleveland only having one winning season in the entire five years he was there.
Click to expand...

Montana started on the Bench
Johnny U was cut by the Steelers
Brett Favre was traded by Atlanta

It's not where you start...but where you end up with your career


----------



## ChrisL

dani67 said:


> no .
> messi  or maradona
> real football. no fake football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brady is greatest handball  player



Well, this is a REAL American football thread, and about a particular American football player, so you are off topic.  WAY off topic.


----------



## dani67

ChrisL said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> no .
> messi  or maradona
> real football. no fake football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brady is greatest handball  player
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, this is a REAL American football thread, and about a particular American football player, so you are off topic.  WAY off topic.
Click to expand...

im saying best football player have foot ability. no  hand ability


----------



## Oldstyle

dani67 said:


> no .
> messi  or maradona
> real football. no fake football
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brady is greatest handball  player



When the players in men's soccer stop falling to the ground like they've been shot when they barely get touched...then I'll pay attention to "real football"...until then I'll stick to American football.


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Belichick is going to take away your best receiver's best route...you better be ready to run something else, Billo!  If the refs check Freddie for stick-um...his ass is going to be sitting on the bench!
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what you're talking about?  Freddie never used stick-um.  He was all natural.  He was bitten by a spider when he was really young and was just naturally sticky the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's strength is pre-snap reads.  He's going to find out what coverage you're in by moving his personnel around...he's going to get the matchup he likes and he's going to go to that person LONG before Ben Davidson gets near him.  He's going to run hurry up offense until the Raiders D is panting for air and falling on the ground exhausted, spreading them out and making them chase down receivers who are all great at yards after the catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady ever faced the Fearsome Foursome, or the Steel Curtain, or the Purple People Eaters, he'd be running the butt-fumble on every play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that my man is why it is comical that anybody would even think he is one of the top 20 best ever cause again,i have said that a million times on this thread and the brady worshippers just cant handle that little truth,they can only whine and cry in defeat.
Click to expand...



Ah...could someone explain to Fart Boy that the Patriots WON the Super Bowl?  Duh...


----------



## Oldstyle

LA RAM FAN said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!
> 
> 
> 
> Marino was a better passer.
> Montana better in the clutch.
> Stabler better under 2 minutes.
> Elway had a better arm.
> Roman Gabriel was tougher.
> 
> Brady is just a pretty boy with a hot wife.
> 
> The best quarterback ever was Johnny Unitas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah shady brady would never have lasted more than one season in the NFL back in those days when those players played.people like old fart style and the other brady worshippers cover their ears and close their eyes that brady is not even one of the top 20 best modern day quarterbacks ever because  all those guys you mentioned played in an era where the QB was thrown around like a rag doll and the defenders could pretty much mug the receivers.all those qb's you mentioned could play in any era of football where brady would not last more than one season if he tried to play back then. He is such a baby he missed an entire season just from a hit to the knee on a helmet.what a wuss.think how long he would have lasted in THAT era.
Click to expand...


Wuss?  He had a torn ACL you moron.  He had surgery to repair that...worked his ass off in rehab (which if any of you have ever blown a knee out you know how painful that rehab is!) and returned the next season picking up right where he left off.  Tom Brady's durability isn't in question unless you're an idiot...which of course you are!


----------



## ChrisL

Oldstyle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Belichick is going to take away your best receiver's best route...you better be ready to run something else, Billo!  If the refs check Freddie for stick-um...his ass is going to be sitting on the bench!
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what you're talking about?  Freddie never used stick-um.  He was all natural.  He was bitten by a spider when he was really young and was just naturally sticky the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's strength is pre-snap reads.  He's going to find out what coverage you're in by moving his personnel around...he's going to get the matchup he likes and he's going to go to that person LONG before Ben Davidson gets near him.  He's going to run hurry up offense until the Raiders D is panting for air and falling on the ground exhausted, spreading them out and making them chase down receivers who are all great at yards after the catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady ever faced the Fearsome Foursome, or the Steel Curtain, or the Purple People Eaters, he'd be running the butt-fumble on every play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that my man is why it is comical that anybody would even think he is one of the top 20 best ever cause again,i have said that a million times on this thread and the brady worshippers just cant handle that little truth,they can only whine and cry in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...could someone explain to Fart Boy that the Patriots WON the Super Bowl?  Duh...
Click to expand...


Would it really matter to someone who believes that "911 was an inside job" and pretty much every other conspiracy theory that exists in the modern (and not so modern) world?


----------



## Oldstyle

ChrisL said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since Belichick is going to take away your best receiver's best route...you better be ready to run something else, Billo!  If the refs check Freddie for stick-um...his ass is going to be sitting on the bench!
> 
> 
> 
> What?  I don't know what you're talking about?  Freddie never used stick-um.  He was all natural.  He was bitten by a spider when he was really young and was just naturally sticky the rest of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Brady's strength is pre-snap reads.  He's going to find out what coverage you're in by moving his personnel around...he's going to get the matchup he likes and he's going to go to that person LONG before Ben Davidson gets near him.  He's going to run hurry up offense until the Raiders D is panting for air and falling on the ground exhausted, spreading them out and making them chase down receivers who are all great at yards after the catch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Brady ever faced the Fearsome Foursome, or the Steel Curtain, or the Purple People Eaters, he'd be running the butt-fumble on every play.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that my man is why it is comical that anybody would even think he is one of the top 20 best ever cause again,i have said that a million times on this thread and the brady worshippers just cant handle that little truth,they can only whine and cry in defeat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...could someone explain to Fart Boy that the Patriots WON the Super Bowl?  Duh...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Would it really matter to someone who believes that "911 was an inside job" and pretty much every other conspiracy theory that exists in the modern (and not so modern) world?
Click to expand...


Which is why Fart Boy is one of the great idiots of this board, Chris!  LOL


----------



## Oldstyle

I don't think he likes being referred to as Fart Boy either...he's stopped using  and his stock response of "someone farted in here"!  Perhaps he finally realized how infantile that made him appear?


----------



## Billo_Really

Oldstyle said:


> Ah...could someone explain to Fart Boy that the Patriots WON the Super Bowl?  Duh...


You talk as though Brady won the Super Bowl by himself.  He was lucky he was playing Atlanta.  If he was playing Seattle, Carolina or Green Bay and was down 28 - 3 in the 3rd quarter, he would've been the losing quarterback. He got lucky playing a bunch of Super Bowl rookies who got psyched out in the 2nd half.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...could someone explain to Fart Boy that the Patriots WON the Super Bowl?  Duh...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk as though Brady won the Super Bowl by himself.  He was lucky he was playing Atlanta.  If he was playing Seattle, Carolina or Green Bay and was down 28 - 3 in the 3rd quarter, he would've been the losing quarterback. He got lucky playing a bunch of Super Bowl rookies who got psyched out in the 2nd half.
Click to expand...


The Patriots beat the Seahawks and big mouth Richard Sherman too.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Would it really matter to someone who believes that "911 was an inside job" and pretty much every other conspiracy theory that exists in the modern (and not so modern) world?


Don't act like there is no logical evidence that it isn't.  He's got very good reasons for that position, in contrast, people with opposing views don't have the evidence to argue against it, they just act like they do.

You got more evidence arguing Tom Brady is the best quarterback ever, then you do arguing against his position on 911.


----------



## ChrisL

One of the Seahawks all pro players was beaten out in the end zone by one of the Patriots rookies that year!  Remember that game?  

Malcolm Butler!  Woo hoo and bwa-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> The Patriots beat the Seahawks and big mouth Richard Sherman too.


The Patriots did not beat the Seahawks.  They won on a bad call by the offensive coordinator of Seattle.  If they had given the ball to Marshawn Lynch, there would've been no Patriot victory.

Don't cherry-pick what I said!  In that game, the Seahawks came back on them, not the other way around.  If the Pats were down 28 - 3 on that team, they would've lost 45 - 10, just like they did to the Bears.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> One of the Seahawks all pro players was beaten out in the end zone by one of the Patriots rookies that year!  Remember that game?
> 
> Malcolm Butler!  Woo hoo and bwa-ha-ha-ha!


On the Seattle 1!


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots beat the Seahawks and big mouth Richard Sherman too.
> 
> 
> 
> The Patriots did not beat the Seahawks.  They won on a bad call by the offensive coordinator of Seattle.  If they had given the ball to Marshawn Lynch, there would've been no Patriot victory.
> 
> Don't cherry-pick what I said!  In that game, the Seahawks came back on them, not the other way around.  If the Pats were down 28 - 3 on that team, they would've lost 45 - 10, just like they did to the Bears.
Click to expand...


That end zone interception won the game.  So sowwy.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Montana started on the Bench
> Johnny U was cut by the Steelers
> Brett Favre was traded by Atlanta
> 
> It's not where you start...but where you end up with your career


The only reason men like Brady, is because he has a hot wife.

They only reason women like Brady, is because he has a hot butt 
_(so I've been told, because I don't really look at mens butts)._


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> That end zone interception won the game.  So sowwy.


And if they had given it to Lynch, the Pats would've NOT won the game.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That end zone interception won the game.  So sowwy.
> 
> 
> 
> And if they had given it to Lynch, the Pats would've NOT won the game.
Click to expand...


But they didn't, and the Pats won.  That's football!  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL

Football is just as much about the decisions made and the coaching staff as it is about the "play makers."  The Pats won.  Period.  End of story.  You can sob about the Patriots all day long but it makes no difference in the end.  The Patriots are winners.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> But they didn't, and the Pats won.  That's football!  Lol!


That's right.  But you're not addressing my original point, that the Pats would not have came back from 28 - 3 against that team.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> Football is just as much about the decisions made and the coaching staff as it is about the "play makers."  The Pats won.  Period.  End of story.  You can sob about the Patriots all day long but it makes no difference in the end.  The Patriots are winners.


I never said they weren't. And you never addressed my point.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Football is just as much about the decisions made and the coaching staff as it is about the "play makers."  The Pats won.  Period.  End of story.  You can sob about the Patriots all day long but it makes no difference in the end.  The Patriots are winners.
> 
> 
> 
> I never said they weren't. And you never addressed my point.
Click to expand...


You didn't make one.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> You didn't make one.


If that's what you feel you have to tell yourself, I'm okay with that.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You didn't make one.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's what you feel you have to tell yourself, I'm okay with that.
Click to expand...


I don't have to tell myself anything because MY team is a winner.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...could someone explain to Fart Boy that the Patriots WON the Super Bowl?  Duh...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk as though Brady won the Super Bowl by himself.  He was lucky he was playing Atlanta.  If he was playing Seattle, Carolina or Green Bay and was down 28 - 3 in the 3rd quarter, he would've been the losing quarterback. He got lucky playing a bunch of Super Bowl rookies who got psyched out in the 2nd half.
Click to expand...


Did you see what Atlanta did to Seattle and Green Bay?


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> I don't have to tell myself anything because MY team is a winner.


That has nothing to do with the point I made.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have to tell myself anything because MY team is a winner.
> 
> 
> 
> That has nothing to do with the point I made.
Click to expand...


I don't know what your point is.  The Patriots won.  That is all there is to it.  They've been winning for quite a while now and should be recognized for it.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Did you see what Atlanta did to Seattle and Green Bay?


My point was the Pats would not have came back against a more Super Bowl experienced team.


----------



## Billo_Really

ChrisL said:


> I don't know what your point is.


That's because you don't want to!


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what your point is.
> 
> 
> 
> That's because you don't want to!
Click to expand...


I don't really feel as if you've made any valid points here.  The Patriots have won 5 super bowls and have been to 7.


----------



## ChrisL

Shoulda, coulda, woulda, Mr. Billo.  In the end, the Patriots ended with victory.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see what Atlanta did to Seattle and Green Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> My point was the Pats would not have came back against a more Super Bowl experienced team.
Click to expand...


They wouldn't have been so far behind. Atlanta ran up the score against Seattle and Green Bay and neither was able to recover

Brady had to be flawless to come back. Score on each drive, no turnovers, no major penalties, stop the clock......he was

More reason he is the GOAT


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!
> 
> 
> 
> Marino was a better passer.
> Montana better in the clutch.
> Stabler better under 2 minutes.
> Elway had a better arm.
> Roman Gabriel was tougher.
> 
> Brady is just a pretty boy with a hot wife.
> 
> The best quarterback ever was Johnny Unitas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah shady brady would never have lasted more than one season in the NFL back in those days when those players played.people like old fart style and the other brady worshippers cover their ears and close their eyes that brady is not even one of the top 20 best modern day quarterbacks ever because  all those guys you mentioned played in an era where the QB was thrown around like a rag doll and the defenders could pretty much mug the receivers.all those qb's you mentioned could play in any era of football where brady would not last more than one season if he tried to play back then. He is such a baby he missed an entire season just from a hit to the knee on a helmet.what a wuss.think how long he would have lasted in THAT era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wuss?  He had a torn ACL you moron.  He had surgery to repair that...worked his ass off in rehab (which if any of you have ever blown a knee out you know how painful that rehab is!) and returned the next season picking up right where he left off.  Tom Brady's durability isn't in question unless you're an idiot...which of course you are!
Click to expand...


lambsfan thinks it's all fake, so what the hell does he know? He screwed up logic is just so moronic how can anyone reason with his stupidity? Hell the games are rigged, yet players and coaches cheat? Since he only watches the second half of football, he doesn't watch the game? Is he really that stupid?


----------



## Toro

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see what Atlanta did to Seattle and Green Bay?
> 
> 
> 
> My point was the Pats would not have came back against a more Super Bowl experienced team.
Click to expand...


It's irrelevant.

They won.

I'm not a Pats fan but you can only beat what's in front of you, and the Pats did that.

Five times.


----------



## Toro

Papageorgio said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a statement in the New York Post you putz!  Bush league antics?  What has Brady ever done that was "bush league"?  Since his fellow players have named him one of the best players in the game every time they are polled...it's obvious that for the NFL players...the people who would know best...Tom Brady is the gold standard!
> 
> 
> 
> Marino was a better passer.
> Montana better in the clutch.
> Stabler better under 2 minutes.
> Elway had a better arm.
> Roman Gabriel was tougher.
> 
> Brady is just a pretty boy with a hot wife.
> 
> The best quarterback ever was Johnny Unitas.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah shady brady would never have lasted more than one season in the NFL back in those days when those players played.people like old fart style and the other brady worshippers cover their ears and close their eyes that brady is not even one of the top 20 best modern day quarterbacks ever because  all those guys you mentioned played in an era where the QB was thrown around like a rag doll and the defenders could pretty much mug the receivers.all those qb's you mentioned could play in any era of football where brady would not last more than one season if he tried to play back then. He is such a baby he missed an entire season just from a hit to the knee on a helmet.what a wuss.think how long he would have lasted in THAT era.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wuss?  He had a torn ACL you moron.  He had surgery to repair that...worked his ass off in rehab (which if any of you have ever blown a knee out you know how painful that rehab is!) and returned the next season picking up right where he left off.  Tom Brady's durability isn't in question unless you're an idiot...which of course you are!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lambsfan thinks it's all fake, so what the hell does he know? He screwed up logic is just so moronic how can anyone reason with his stupidity? Hell the games are rigged, yet players and coaches cheat? Since he only watches the second half of football, he doesn't watch the game? Is he really that stupid?
Click to expand...


Yes. 

He's a strange man.


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> They wouldn't have been so far behind. Atlanta ran up the score against Seattle and Green Bay and neither was able to recover
> 
> Brady had to be flawless to come back. Score on each drive, no turnovers, no major penalties, stop the clock......he was
> 
> More reason he is the GOAT


Atlanta also choked in the 2nd half and couldn't handle the pressure.  Those other teams wouldn't have done the same, if they were in that position.  The Pats barely beat Seattle.  They needed a little luck to do it. They certainly would have not come back from 28 - 3 against that team.


----------



## Billo_Really

Toro said:


> It's irrelevant.
> 
> They won.
> 
> I'm not a Pats fan but you can only beat what's in front of you, and the Pats did that.
> 
> Five times.


They also got the shit kicked out of them by the Bronco's and Bears.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't have been so far behind. Atlanta ran up the score against Seattle and Green Bay and neither was able to recover
> 
> Brady had to be flawless to come back. Score on each drive, no turnovers, no major penalties, stop the clock......he was
> 
> More reason he is the GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta also choked in the 2nd half and couldn't handle the pressure.  Those other teams wouldn't have done the same, if they were in that position.  The Pats barely beat Seattle.  They needed a little luck to do it. They certainly would have not come back from 28 - 3 against that team.
Click to expand...


That is the way coming back from 25 point deficits works. The team in the lead has to provide opportunities and the team behind has to exploit them


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> lambsfan thinks it's all fake, so what the hell does he know? He screwed up logic is just so moronic how can anyone reason with his stupidity? Hell the games are rigged, yet players and coaches cheat? Since he only watches the second half of football, he doesn't watch the game? Is he really that stupid?


Was the Fearsome Foursome fake?  Was the Steel Curtain fake? Is the Seattle Seahawks defense fake?


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> That is the way coming back from 25 point deficits works. The team in the lead has to provide opportunities and the team behind has to exploit them


And the other teams I mentioned would not have done that.


----------



## Toro

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the way coming back from 25 point deficits works. The team in the lead has to provide opportunities and the team behind has to exploit them
> 
> 
> 
> And the other teams I mentioned would not have done that.
Click to expand...


Those teams wouldn't have been up by 25 to begin with.


----------



## ChrisL

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the way coming back from 25 point deficits works. The team in the lead has to provide opportunities and the team behind has to exploit them
> 
> 
> 
> And the other teams I mentioned would not have done that.
Click to expand...


Well you can't really make that claim.  Lol.  That all depends on the situation.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> They wouldn't have been so far behind. Atlanta ran up the score against Seattle and Green Bay and neither was able to recover
> 
> Brady had to be flawless to come back. Score on each drive, no turnovers, no major penalties, stop the clock......he was
> 
> More reason he is the GOAT
> 
> 
> 
> Atlanta also choked in the 2nd half and couldn't handle the pressure.  Those other teams wouldn't have done the same, if they were in that position.  The Pats barely beat Seattle.  They needed a little luck to do it. They certainly would have not come back from 28 - 3 against that team.
Click to expand...


The Hawks are a shell of their former self. After the Pats beat them couple years back in the Super Bowl, they never recovered.


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> lambsfan thinks it's all fake, so what the hell does he know? He screwed up logic is just so moronic how can anyone reason with his stupidity? Hell the games are rigged, yet players and coaches cheat? Since he only watches the second half of football, he doesn't watch the game? Is he really that stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> Was the Fearsome Foursome fake?  Was the Steel Curtain fake? Is the Seattle Seahawks defense fake?
Click to expand...


According to lambsfan it's all fake. The games are all rigged to him, yet teams cheat to win, makes no sense to me, but lambsfan isn't known to make any sense.


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That end zone interception won the game.  So sowwy.
> 
> 
> 
> And if they had given it to Lynch, the Pats would've NOT won the game.
Click to expand...


And if a Seahawk's receiver hadn't had a ball drop onto his body after Malcom Butler had broken up the play for a massive gain...Seattle wouldn't have had the ball deep in Patriots territory to start with!  So what's your point?  Seattle was incredibly lucky to find themselves at the Patriot five yard line to begin with.  People keep forgetting that.


----------



## rightwinger

Billo_Really said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the way coming back from 25 point deficits works. The team in the lead has to provide opportunities and the team behind has to exploit them
> 
> 
> 
> And the other teams I mentioned would not have done that.
Click to expand...

 
Seattle has a hard enough time scoring 25 points

Packer defense is worse than Atlanta. They gave up a 31-0 lead


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah...could someone explain to Fart Boy that the Patriots WON the Super Bowl?  Duh...
> 
> 
> 
> You talk as though Brady won the Super Bowl by himself.  He was lucky he was playing Atlanta.  If he was playing Seattle, Carolina or Green Bay and was down 28 - 3 in the 3rd quarter, he would've been the losing quarterback. He got lucky playing a bunch of Super Bowl rookies who got psyched out in the 2nd half.
Click to expand...


Yet he managed to lead the largest comeback in Super Bowl history?  How can that be "luck"?  His numbers in the fourth quarter were off the charts.


----------



## Oldstyle

Winning once that way might fall under the heading of luck...but when you've made a career of leading come from behind drives to win the Super Bowl...as Brady has...saying that he wins because of luck is rather silly.


----------



## Oldstyle

Billo_Really said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's irrelevant.
> 
> They won.
> 
> I'm not a Pats fan but you can only beat what's in front of you, and the Pats did that.
> 
> Five times.
> 
> 
> 
> They also got the shit kicked out of them by the Bronco's and Bears.
Click to expand...


Refresh my memory, Billo...what grade was Tom Brady in when the Patriots played the Bears?


----------



## Papageorgio

Oldstyle said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> That end zone interception won the game.  So sowwy.
> 
> 
> 
> And if they had given it to Lynch, the Pats would've NOT won the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And if a Seahawk's receiver hadn't had a ball drop onto his body after Malcom Butler had broken up the play for a massive gain...Seattle wouldn't have had the ball deep in Patriots territory to start with!  So what's your point?  Seattle was incredibly lucky to find themselves at the Patriot five yard line to begin with.  People keep forgetting that.
Click to expand...


As I said before you put yourself in position for luck, just like the Patriots did.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> As I said before you put yourself in position for luck, just like the Patriots did.


Are you saying the Patriots deliberately put themselves on the Seattle 1?


----------



## Papageorgio

Billo_Really said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> As I said before you put yourself in position for luck, just like the Patriots did.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you saying the Patriots deliberately put themselves on the Seattle 1?
Click to expand...


No, I am saying in Super Bowl 51 the Pats got lucky with a catch and Super Bowl 49 the Hawks got lucky with a catch, however they put themselves in a position to receive luck.


----------



## Billo_Really

Papageorgio said:


> No, I am saying in Super Bowl 51 the Pats got lucky with a catch and Super Bowl 49 the Hawks got lucky with a catch, however they put themselves in a position to receive luck.


I can agree to that in principle.


----------



## Billo_Really

There is one thing Tom Brady doesn't deserve....................153 webpages.


----------



## ChrisL

Tom Brady is awesome.  There.  Now this discussion is over.


----------



## Theowl32

Most accomplished with most rings? Yes.

Greatest ever? Impossible to say.

To me the QBs over the years that demonstrated to be able to win games in more ways than one.  QBs that could operate any system in ANY ERA.

It is all subjective and impossible to prove, but I honestly think QBs like Roger Staubach fits that mold.

To put it another way. I believe Staubach would be far more successful in this era than Brady would have been in the era he played in.

QBs like that over the years too. Elway, Rogers, etc etc.

Brady does something very well, perhaps better than any ever. That is the ability to run the dink and dunk (basketball on grass ) offense.

People say he could 7 and 0 in the SBs? Well, he could have just as easily been 0 and 7. All of their wins, there was doubt whether they would win.

Anyway, that's my take.


----------

